# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] EverMorph

## sitnspinlock

evermorph 4.3

- completely removed the UI

- all functions are now performed through in-commands.

*Current features:*

*morph yourself
*morph your mount
*morph any of your items
*modify spell animations

former features such as map reloading, game object moving/morphing and target player morphing/scale changing etc have been left out for the simple fact that they facilitate cheating. I got a little carried away when designing those and should not have added them in the first place ;p

evermorph was designed not to give you an unfair advantage in any aspect of the game under any condition. Instead it was designed so that you can enjoy your playtime to the fullest. This does not mean you cannot be banned, and you use this tool at your own risk.


You must have the x86 vs 2010 runtime installed to use this. You can get it here - Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


*How to use:*

To morph yourself, here is an example (with race codes to follow):



```
/evermorph me 23018
```

To set your mount to a specified creature id (this will be the mount that is always displayed until you change it)



```
/evermorph mount 38028
```

To morph a piece of gear (with equip codes to follow):



```
/evermorph item 0 1234
```

where 0 is the equip code, 1234 is the item ID.

Item id's



```
head                   0
shoulder              2
cloak                 14
chest                  4
bracers               8
gloves                 9
belt                     5
legs                     6
feet                     7
main hand          15
off hand/shield    16
ranged 11
tabard 18
```

Spells


```
evermorph spell 1234 5678
```


where 1234 is the spell you have, and you want it's animation replaced with that of 5678



races



```
Night elf male 20318
night elf female 37919
human male 19723
human female 19724
gnome male 20580
gnome female 20320
worgen male 37915
worgen female 37914
dwarf male 20317
dwarf female 37918
orc male 21267
orc female 20316
blood elf male (homosex) 20578
blood elf female 20579
goblin male 20582
goblin female 20583
tauren male 20585
tauren female 37922
undead male 37923
undead female 37924
draenei male 37916
draenei female 20323
```


Latest build (4.3.3) here

How to use:

thanks NazkolTUS for the video.

----------


## dubscraft

thanks for the update

----------


## DarkLinux

*[A] Mail Box ID = 1907
[A] Guild Bank ID = 7607


nvm, looks like you can move and then use but not add and use*

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks alot, Im gonna have alot of fun with this! A question; how do I morph my mount? Edit:Nevermind I found it now  :Big Grin:

----------


## sitnspinlock

Evermorph does not support .wmo

don't even try, you will certainly shit bricks.




```
1,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chest02\Chest02.mdx
2,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\WantedPosterStuck01.mdx
3,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\Buildings\TrollWatchTower\TrollWatchTower.mdx
4,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Wardrobe\DuskwoodWardrobe02.mdx
5,World\Generic\Troll\Passive Doodads\TrollTablets\TrollTablet.mdx
6,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Statue\LionStatue.mdx
7,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\jugs\jug02.mdx
8,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Footlockers\DuskwoodFootLocker01.mdx
9,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Barrel\BrokenBarrel02.mdx
10,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chest01\Chest01.mdx
11,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Sarcophagi\Sarcophagus.mdx
12,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\WoodCross02.mdx
13,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\FARMDOOR01TEST.MDX
14,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Meat\BloodyMeat01.mdx
15,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\WANTEDPOSTERS\WANTEDPOSTERSCROLL01.MDX
17,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\WantedPosterFramed01.mdx
18,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Crate\WestFallCrate.mdx
19,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\TombStone07.mdx
20,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\DirtMound01.mdx
21,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jars\JarOrc02.mdx
22,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\WoodSignPointerWorn01.mdx
25,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\BindStone\NewBindStone.mdx
26,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\WoodSignPointerNice01.mdx
27,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\StoneSignPointer01.mdx
28,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Bushes\BerryBush01.mdx
30,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopPowderKegOpen.mdx
31,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Crates\StormwindCrate01.mdx
32,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Barrel\Barrel01.mdx
33,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\PowderKegs\PowderKeg01.mdx
36,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\CargoBoxes\DeadMineCargoBoxes.mdx
39,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Chairs\GeneralChairLoEnd01.mdx
41,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chest03\Chest03.mdx
42,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\Bubbles01.mdx
43,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BookStacks\GeneralBookStackTall01.mdx
45,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\Blacksmith_smoke.mdx
47,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampSorrowRoot03.mdx
48,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Rocks\GemRock01.mdx
49,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Graves\TirisfallGraveDirtMound01.mdx
51,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\TitanChest.mdx
52,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\TitanVase01.mdx
53,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\TitanVase02.mdx
56,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Steins\DwarvenStein02.mdx
58,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeShield1\BattleGladeShield1.mdx
60,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Bush\Pumpkin01.mdx
63,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersBunch02.mdx
70,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanMace02.mdx
90,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Waterfall\StranglethornWaterfall01.mdx
91,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Chairs\GeneralMedChair01.mdx
92,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Chairs\GeneralChairHighEnd01.mdx
95,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\HouseSmoke.mdx
100,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\Candle01.mdx
105,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium01.mdx
107,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BookStacks\GeneralBookStackShort01.mdx
112,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\PowderKegs\PowderKegFused.mdx
113,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Crate02\Crate02.mdx
114,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food&Utensils\TurkeyLeg.mdx
119,World\Lordaeron\SilverPine\PassiveDoodads\bushes\SilverPineBush01.mdx
124,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\RowBoat\RowBoat01.mdx
130,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WeaponRacks\GeneralWeaponrack01.mdx
131,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Catapult\Catapult.mdx
133,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\SunkenFlame01.mdx
134,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Fence\RockWallRubble.mdx
137,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BookShelves\DuskwoodBookshelf03.mdx
138,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\WestfallChair\WestfallChair.mdx
139,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Statues\StatueKhadgar.mdx
148,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampSorrowRoot02.mdx
150,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\HumanSignPostPointer04.mdx
151,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Tables\BloodyTable1.mdx
153,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\CatapultRuins\CatapultBall01.mdx
154,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\DogHouses\DogHouse.mdx
155,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnMushroom01\ElwynnMushroom01.mdx
156,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Posters\MissingPoster01.mdx
159,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Rugs\StormwindRug01.mdx
163,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scrolls\ScrollA02.mdx
164,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scrolls\ScrollB01.mdx
166,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Anvil\Anvil.mdx
169,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\FLORIST01.MDX
170,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\WINESHOPSIGN01.MDL
171,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ARMORERSHOP01.MDL
172,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\FLETCHERSHOP01.MDL
173,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\WEAPONSMITHSHOP01.MDL
174,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ALCHEMISTSSHOP01.MDL
175,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\BANK01.MDL
176,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\GENERALSTORE01.MDL
177,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\VISITORSCENTER01.MDL
178,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\CHEESESHOP01.MDL
179,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\TAILOR01.MDL
180,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\TAVERN01.MDL
181,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BallandChain\BallAndChain01.mdx
183,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scrolls\ScrollB03.mdx
184,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookLarge01.mdx
185,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookLarge02.mdx
186,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\WANTEDPOSTERS\WANTEDPOSTERSCROLL01.MDL
187,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BookShelves\DuskwoodBookshelf02.mdx
188,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BookShelves\DuskwoodBookshelf01.mdx
189,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BookShelves\AbbeyShelf01.mdx
190,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scrolls\ScrollB02.mdx
191,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Dynamite\GunShopDynamiteBundle.mdx
192,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Campfire\ElwynnCampfire.mdx
193,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Tombstones\TombStone01.mdx
194,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Braziers\HumanBrazierMagic.mdx
195,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\HumanSignPostPointer03.mdx
196,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANBLACKSMITHSIGN.MDX
197,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\DWARVENBRAZIER02.MDX
199,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\firewood\FirewoodPile01.mdx
200,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Bonfire\OrcBonFire.mdx
201,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Braziers\SmallBrazier01.mdx
202,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\WantedPosterWood01.mdx
203,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\HumanSignPostPointer05.mdx
204,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\SmeltingWeapons\SmeltingWeapons.mdx
205,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\LavaPillar\LavaPillar01.mdx
206,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\LavaAltar\LavaAltar.mdx
207,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\LavaShrine\LavaShrine01.mdx
208,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OrcAnvilStoneBurningSteppes\OrcAnvilStoneBurningSteppes.mdx
209,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OrcFoundryPit\OrcSmallFoundryPit.mdx
210,World\Goober\G_Scroll01.mdx
211,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\DwarfCorpse\CorpseSkeletonDwarf.mdx
212,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\SerpentStatue02\SerpentStatue02.mdx
213,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\jugs\jug01.mdx
214,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Plaque\PlaqueBronze02.mdx
215,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\MISC\WHEELBARROW\CAVEMINEWHEELBARROW01.MDX
216,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Cauldrons\Cauldron.mdx
217,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Skeleton\BattleGladeSkullHumanDark.mdx
218,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\UtherShrine\UtherShrinePedestal.mdx
219,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\CaveMineCrystalFormation06.mdx
220,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scrolls\ScrollA03.mdx
221,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\TABLES\INNTABLE.MDX
222,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scrolls\ScrollMap.mdx
223,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\WreckedRowBoat\WreckedRowBoat.mdx
224,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food&Utensils\Haunch.mdx
225,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Bottles\Bottle01.mdx
226,World\Azeroth\TheBlastedlands\PassiveDoodads\Bones\BlastedLandsSkull02.mdx
227,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Altars\Altar02.mdx
228,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Bottles\GreenBottle02.mdx
229,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\bread01.mdx
230,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\ShrineAuraBlue.mdx
231,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\ACTIVEDOODADS\GNOMEMACHINE\GNOMEMACHINE.MDX
232,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARCHERYTARGETS\STORMWINDARCHERYTARGET01.MDX
233,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_Forge_01.mdx
234,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Tables\DuskwoodTable01.mdx
235,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PlainRune\Runestone.mdx
236,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\StoneRunes\KalidarStoneRune03.mdx
237,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Bottles\BottleSmoke.mdx
238,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Bottles\GreenBottle01.mdx
239,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Buckets\bucket.mdx
240,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Candelabras\GeneralCandelabra01.mdx
241,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Cups\MetalCup03.mdx
242,World\Azeroth\BootyBay\PassiveDoodad\DeadFish\FishDeadBlue.mdx
243,World\Goober\G_bombwagon.mdx
244,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\CaveMineCrystalFormation02.mdx
245,World\Goober\G_Cannon01.mdx
246,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookLarge03.mdx
247,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\StoneRunes\KalidarStoneRune02.mdx
248,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\ArathiRock01.mdx
249,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Ruins\NightElfRuins03.mdx
250,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\DruidWisp01.mdx
251,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Haystacks\haystack01.mdx
252,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\TavernStuff\GrainSacs02.mdx
253,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnFlower02.mdx
254,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMediumOpen01.mdx
255,World\Goober\G_Book01.mdx
256,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Pottery\ElvenPottery01.mdx
257,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Pottery\ElvenPottery02.mdx
258,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jars\JarOrc06.mdx
259,World\SkillActivated\Containers\TreasureChest01.mdx
260,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\OrangeGroundFog.mdx
261,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Clam\GiantClamActive.mdx
263,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraBlueShort.mdx
264,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraRed.mdx
265,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraPurpleTall.mdx
266,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraYellowVeryTall.mdx
267,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnSeaWeed01\ElwynnSeaWeed01.mdx
268,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Magebloom01.mdx
269,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Peacebloom01.mdx
270,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Silverleaf01.mdx
271,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Thornroot01.mdx
272,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Swiftthistle01.mdx
273,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_Anvil_01.mdx
274,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_Anvil_02.mdx
275,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Crate01\Crate01.mdx
276,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonEggs\DragonEgg01.mdx
277,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonEggs\DragonEgg02.mdx
278,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Skeleton\BattleGladebonesHumanDark.mdx
279,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Barrel\WestFallBarrel01.mdx
280,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Bush\ElwynnBush01.mdx
281,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Bush\ElwynnBush05.mdx
282,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Bush\ElwynnBush09.mdx
283,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Bush\ElwynnBush08.mdx
284,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Bush\ElwynnBush07.mdx
285,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Crates\ReplaceCrate01.mdx
286,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Crates\ReplaceCrate02.mdx
287,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Crates\ReplaceCrate03.mdx
288,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\Barrel02.mdx
289,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\firewood\FirewoodPile03.mdx
290,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\GemMineCar01\GemMineCar01.mdx
291,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\MineCart\ElwynnMineCart.mdx
292,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\GemMineCar02\GemMineCar02.mdx
293,World\Generic\Troll\Passive Doodads\TrollSkullpile\TrollSkullPile.mdx
294,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Gallows\Gallows01.mdx
295,World\Goober\G_LeverMetal.mdx
296,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\TaurenWaterPump\WaterPump.mdx
297,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Jars\Jar01.mdx
298,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraBlueTall.mdx
299,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnRock1\ElwynnRock1.mdx
300,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Detail\DuskwoodCatails01\DuskwoodCatails01.mdx
301,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Detail\DuskwoodThornBush01\DuskwoodThornBush01.mdx
302,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PlainRune\PlainRune.mdx
303,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\TaurenSignPostPointer02.mdx
304,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Engineering_Autolathe_01.mdx
305,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_Forge_03.mdx
307,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\FirePits\LargeFirePit01.mdx
308,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\TaurenSignPostPointer01.mdx
309,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\orcsignpostpointer03.mdx
310,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\copper_Miningnode_01.mdx
311,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\gold_Miningnode_01.mdx
312,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Iron_Miningnode_01.mdx
313,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\mithril_Miningnode_01.mdx
314,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\TrueSilver_Miningnode_01.mdx
315,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\tin_Miningnode_01.mdx
316,World\KhazModan\Badlands\PassiveDoodads\Rune\PentagramDirtBadlands.mdx
317,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Tools\Toolbox01.mdx
318,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Tools\Lunchbox01.mdx
319,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BeerKegs\BeerKeg02.mdx
320,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Crownroyal01.mdx
321,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\RaptorEggs\WailingCavernsRaptorEggs01.mdx
322,World\Generic\QuilBoar\Passive Doodads\LeanTos\RazorFen Leanto03.mdx
323,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Sacks\TaurenSack02.mdx
324,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Bonfire\OrcBonFireOff.mdx
325,World\Goober\G_Torch01.mdx
327,World\Goober\G_JewelRed.mdx
328,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\WarlockShrine\WarlockShrine.mdx
329,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\FelwoodMushrooms\FelwoodMushroomAnim.mdx
330,World\Goober\G_FlyingMachine.mdx
331,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\TABLECOOKER\ORCTABLECOOKER01FIRE.MDX
332,World\Goober\G_Watermelon.mdx
333,World\Goober\G_MineCar.mdx
334,World\Goober\G_Barrel.mdx
335,World\Goober\G_Crate01.mdx
336,World\Goober\G_Crate02.mdx
338,World\Goober\G_BookTrapArm.mdx
339,World\Goober\G_ButtonBigRed.mdx
340,World\Goober\G_DwarvenMemorial.mdx
341,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\Mounds\BarrensTermiteMound01.mdx
342,World\Goober\G_RuneBlue01.mdx
343,World\Goober\G_RuneGroundBlue01.mdx
344,World\Goober\G_Fissure.mdx
345,World\Goober\G_AlchemySet01.mdx
346,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\Mounds\BarrensTermiteMound04.mdx
347,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Crates\CrateGrain01.mdx
348,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STOVES\POTBELLYSTOVE.MDX
349,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\FIREPITS\SMALLFIREPIT01.MDL
350,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\MEDIUMBRAZIER01.MDL
351,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\SMALLBRAZIER01.MDL
352,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\CoffinLid\CoffinLid.mdx
353,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\ValveSteam\DeadMineValveSteam02.mdx
354,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\ValveSteam\DeadMineValveSteam01.mdx
355,WORLD\SKILLACTIVATED\TRADESKILLENABLERS\BLACKSMITHFORGE.MDX
356,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\ControlPanel\GoblinControlPanel.mdx
357,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Gravemoss01.mdx
358,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Bruiseweed01.mdx
359,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Mushroom03.mdx
360,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MULGORE\PASSIVEDOODADS\THUNDERBLUFFELEVATOR\ELEVATORCAR.MDX
361,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Detail\DuskwoodThornBush02\DuskwoodThornBush02.mdx
362,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\SteppingStones\SteppingStone01.mdx
363,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraPurpleShort.mdx
364,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SpiderEggsSack\SpiderEggSack04.mdx
365,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\LampPosts\BarrensLampPost01.mdx
366,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\LampPosts\OrcBrazierStreetLamp.mdx
367,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\Fruit_Banana.mdx
368,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\NightElfMoonWell\NightElfMoonWellOrnate.wmo
369,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampSorrowPlant02.mdx
370,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampSorrowPlant01.mdx
371,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Steelbloom01.mdx
372,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\RaptorEggs\WailingCavernsRaptorEggs02.mdx
373,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\MEDIUMBRAZIERNOOMNI01.MDX
374,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\TALLBRAZIERNOOMNI01.MDX
375,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\SMALLBRAZIERNOOMNI01.MDX
377,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\PlanterBoxes\StormwindWindowPlanterEmpty.mdx
378,World\Goober\G_EggSpider.mdx
379,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Museum\Fossil01.mdx
380,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\GENERALCHAIRLOEND01.MDL
381,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\FruitBowl_Mixed.mdx
382,World\Kalimdor\Kalidar\PassiveDoodads\KalidarRoots\KalidarRoots04.mdx
383,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BENCHES\STORMWINDBENCH01.MDL
384,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Incendicite_Miningnode_01.mdx
385,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Mushroom02.mdx
386,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\NightElfSignPostPointer01.mdx
387,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium04.mdx
388,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\NightElfSignPostPointer02.mdx
389,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Mushroom01.mdx
390,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Snakebloom01.mdx
391,World\Goober\G_PulsatingPlant.mdx
392,WORLD\DUNGEON\GOLDSHIREINN\INNBEDCANOPY\INNBEDCANOPY.MDX
393,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STATUES\NORTHSHIREABBEYBUST01.MDL
394,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DEADMINEDOOR01.MDX
395,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\ArcheryTargets\ArcheryTargetHuman01.mdx
396,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Fire\UndeadCampFire.mdx
397,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Fire\UndeadFireSmall.mdx
398,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Fire\UndeadFireLarge.mdx
399,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\TombStone05.mdx
400,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DEADMINEDOOR02.MDX
401,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\ACTIVE DOODADS\DOORS\DWARVENTUNNELPORTCULLIS.MDX
402,World\Generic\Murloc\Passive Doodads\Altars\MurlocAltar_01.mdx
403,World\Goober\G_NETablet.mdx
404,World\Goober\G_RelicNESphere.mdx
405,World\Goober\G_RelicNECup.mdx
406,World\Goober\G_RelicNEFigurine.mdx
407,World\Goober\G_RelicNECat.mdx
408,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\FirePits\SmallFirePit01.mdx
409,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\MeatRacks\SmokedMeatRack01.mdx
410,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\FlameCircle.mdx
411,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\PORTCULLISACTIVE.MDX
412,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\RaptorEggs\WailingCavernsRaptorEggs04.mdx
413,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\SHADOWFANGDOOR01.MDX
414,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Snakeroot.mdx
415,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\SHADOWFANGDOOR02.MDX
416,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\SHADOWFANG\WIZARDSSPHERE.MDX
417,World\Goober\G_BookTrapFire.mdx
418,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Haystacks\PlaguelandHayStack.mdx
419,World\Kalimdor\Ashenvale\PassiveDoodads\Bush\AshenvalePlantStardust.mdx
420,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\DRAPERY\DRAPERY01.MDL
421,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Doors\doortest01.mdx
422,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium05.mdx
423,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopDynamite.mdx
424,World\Kalimdor\Mulgore\PassiveDoodads\Pinecone\PineCone.mdx
425,World\Kalimdor\Kalidar\PassiveDoodads\FelPineCone\FelPineCone.mdx
426,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Lights\BFD_WispSmall.mdx
427,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Lights\BFD_WispMed.mdx
428,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Lights\BFD_WispLarge.mdx
429,World\Generic\Murloc\Passive Doodads\Pearl\GreatPearl_01.mdx
430,World\Goober\G_BookTrapLightGood.mdx
431,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\Steam02.mdx
432,World\ArtTest\Boxtest\xyz.mdx
433,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\Fruit_Apple.mdx
434,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\Fruit_Melon.mdx
435,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\Fruit_Orange.mdx
436,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\DeadMinePowderKeg\DeadMinePowderKeg.mdx
437,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\Steam04.mdx
438,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Lanterns\NightelfLantern01.mdx
439,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Fountains\ElvenFountain.mdx
440,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Scrolls\UldamanScroll01.mdx
441,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\MONESTARYSECRETDOOR.MDX
442,WORLD\GOOBER\G_TORCHLEVER.MDX
443,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\MONESTARYBOSSDOOR.MDX
444,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\MONESTARYHALLDOOR.MDX
445,World\Goober\G_ScryingBowl.mdx
446,World\Goober\G_FoggerPoison.mdx
447,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmall02.mdx
448,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeSkullHuman1\BattleGladeSkullHuman1.mdx
449,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Tools\GnomeTool04.mdx
450,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeSteelPlate03.mdx
451,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Gears&Levers\GnomeBigGear.mdx
452,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeScrew05.mdx
453,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeScrew06.mdx
454,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeSteelPlate01.mdx
455,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\UNDERCITYELEVATORS\UNDEADELEVATOR.MDX
456,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\PentagramDirt\PentagramDirt.mdx
457,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\Orcbarrel01.mdx
458,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jugs\OrcJug01.mdx
459,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jugs\OrcJug02.mdx
460,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BFD_BRASSDOORS.MDX
461,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\DuskwoodHaystack\DuskwoodHayStack.mdx
462,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\UNDERCITYELEVATORS\UNDEADELEVATORDOOR.MDX
463,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Beds\Bunkbed01.mdx
465,World\Goober\G_RuneGroundPurple01.mdx
467,World\wmo\PlayerHousing\Human\HumanLevelOneTest.wmo
468,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Baskets\SmallBasket03.mdx
469,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Ruins\NewElfRuin03.mdx
470,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookLargeOpen02.mdx
471,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Stormwind\Stormwind.wmo
472,World\Goober\G_BarrelExplode.mdx
473,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\Fruit_Pear.mdx
474,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Braziers\MediumBrazierPurple01.mdx
475,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Braziers\SmallBrazierPurple01.mdx
476,World\wmo\transports\passengership\transportship_A.wmo
477,World\Goober\G_DragonEggBlack.mdx
478,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\MonumentRock\MonumentRock.mdx
498,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Graves\TirisfallGraveDirtMound02.mdx
499,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Tombstones\TombStone02.mdx
518,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WoodenDummies\StormWindWoodenDummy01.mdx
519,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Statues\HellscreamMonument_01.mdx
520,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\TrexFootprint\TRexFootprint.mdx
521,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\BARREL\BARREL01.MDL
522,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\WallShield03.mdx
523,WORLD\GENERIC\QUILBOAR\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\RAZORFENFORCEFIELD01.MDX
524,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Braziers\BFD_NagaBrazier.mdx
525,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Scrolls\UldamanScroll03.mdx
526,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Mugs\Stein01.mdx
527,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Goblets\Goblet02.mdx
528,World\Goober\G_CrateAnimal.mdx
538,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Signs\Tavern01.mdx
558,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMediumBlue.mdx
559,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMediumGreen.mdx
560,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMediumBrown.mdx
561,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\ELEVATORS\IRONFORGEELEVATOR.MDX
562,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\ELEVATORS\IRONFORGEELEVATORDOOR.MDX
563,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\GoldFruitBowl01.mdx
564,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\FishPlatter01.mdx
565,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Mugs\Goldgobletfilled01.mdx
566,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\RoastBoarPlatter.mdx
581,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Tables\InnTableTiny.mdx
601,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\FIRE\UNDEADCAMPFIRE.MDL
602,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\STORMWINDBRAZIER01.MDX
603,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BENCHES\INNBENCH.MDX
621,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\EyeOfAzora\EyeOfAzora.mdx
622,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BENCHES\STORMWINDBENCH01.MDX
623,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BENCHES\INNBENCH.MDL
624,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\STORMWINDGRIFFONBANNER01.MDX
625,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\FLAGPOLE\FLAGPOLE01.MDX
626,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\FIREWOOD\FIREWOODPILE01.MDL
627,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Detail\WestFallDriftwood.mdx
628,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower\GuardTower.wmo
629,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcTower\OrcTower.wmo
630,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\DWARVENBANNER01.MDL
631,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\WARRIORBANNER01.MDL
632,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\HOLYBANNER01.MDL
633,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\NIGHTELF01.MDL
634,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\MAGICBANNER01.MDL
635,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_ARMORY.MDX
636,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_GUNSMITH.MDX
637,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_GENERALGOODS.MDX
638,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_WEAPONRY.MDX
639,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_TAVERN.MDX
640,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_MAGICSHOP.MDX
641,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_MISC.MDX
642,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_HERBALIST.MDX
643,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_BAKERY.MDX
644,World\Generic\Satyr\Passive Doodads\Container\SatyrContainer02.mdx
647,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\Buildings\GoldMine\goldmine.mdx
648,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DWARVENHIGHENDCHAIR.MDX
649,World\wmo\Dungeon\MD_Goldmine\MD_Goldmine_1Room.wmo
651,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollDungeonPottery\TrollDungeonPottery01.mdx
652,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollShrine\TrollShrine.mdx
653,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollShrine\stranglethorntikihead.mdx
654,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Braziers\MediumBrazier01.mdx
655,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Braziers\TallBrazier01.mdx
656,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_TAILOR.MDX
657,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_FISHING.MDX
658,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\GNOMESIGN_ENGINEER.MDX
659,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_FIREWORKS.MDX
660,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNPOSTS\IRONFORGESIGNPOSTPOINTER.MDX
661,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\Buildings\HumanGuardTower\HumanGuardTower.mdx
662,World\Azeroth\Westfall\Buildings\Shed\WestfallShed.mdx
663,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\UNDERCITYSIGNPOSTS\UNDERCITYSIGNPOSTPOINTER.MDX
664,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\Buildings\HumanWatchTower\HumanWatchTower.mdx
665,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Bottles\OrcBottle01.mdx
666,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_ALCHEMIST.MDX
667,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\FORGEBONFIRE\FORGEBONFIRE.MDX
668,World\Goober\G_FishingBobber.mdx
669,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanSword01.mdx
670,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanSword02.mdx
671,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanMace01.mdx
672,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\InstancePortal\InstancePortal.mdx
673,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\PEWS\GENERALCHURCHPEW01.MDX
674,World\Goober\G_RuneGroundGreen01.mdx
675,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\ActiveDoodads\Cages\Cage03.mdx
676,World\Goober\G_Cage.mdx
677,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_liferoot01.mdx
678,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Stardust.mdx
679,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STOVES\POTBELLYSTOVEWALL.MDX
680,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\BONFIRE\ORCBONFIRE_BLUE.MDX
681,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Signs\VisitorsCenter01.mdx
682,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Benches\DuskwoodBench.mdx
683,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\Plant07.mdx
684,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\BarrensBush01.mdx
685,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\BarrensBush02.mdx
686,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_General.mdx
687,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_MagicShop.mdx
688,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Alchemist.mdx
689,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Herbalist.mdx
690,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Armory.mdx
691,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Fletcher.mdx
692,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Food.mdx
693,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Bank.mdx
694,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Blacksmith.mdx
695,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Signs\TaurenSign_Weapons.mdx
696,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\GrainSacks\KN_GrainSack01.mdx
697,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Fadeleaf01.mdx
698,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Goldthorn01.mdx
699,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_wintersbite01.mdx
700,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Stranglekelp01.mdx
701,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Khadgarswhisker01.mdx
702,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Trees\BurningMidTree02.mdx
703,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ORCBELLOWS\ORCBELLOW.MDX
707,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_WEAPONS.MDX
708,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BANK.MDX
709,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_FOOD.MDX
710,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_GENERAL.MDX
711,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ALCHEMIST.MDX
712,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_TAILOR.MDX
713,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_HERBALIST.MDX
714,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_MAGICSHOP.MDX
715,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_FLETCHER.MDX
716,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BLACKSMITH.MDX
717,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ARMORY.MDX
718,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ARMORERSHOP01.MDX
719,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\TAILOR01.MDX
720,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANTANNERSIGN.MDX
721,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANALCHEMISTSIGN.MDX
722,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\BAKERSHOP01.MDX
723,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANBOATHOUSESIGN.MDX
724,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\FLETCHERSHOP01.MDX
725,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\WEAPONSMITHSHOP01.MDX
726,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\GENERALSTORE01.MDX
727,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANINNSIGNPOST.MDX
728,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANINNSIGN.MDX
729,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANBANKSIGN.MDX
730,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\LampPosts\OrcBrazierLamppost01.mdx
731,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\LampPosts\TaurenLampPost.mdx
732,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\LampPosts\OrcBrazier_LightpostBarrens.mdx
733,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_WEAPONS.MDX
734,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_MISC.MDX
735,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_GENERAL.MDX
736,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_ARMORY.MDX
737,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_BANK.MDX
738,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_COOK.MDX
739,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_TAILOR.MDX
740,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_ALCHEMIST.MDX
741,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_HERBALIST.MDX
742,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_BLACKSMITH.MDX
743,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_FLETCHER.MDX
744,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_MINER.MDX
745,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_BAGS.MDX
746,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_POISON.MDX
747,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\UNDEADSIGN_STAVES.MDX
748,WORLD\AZEROTH\BOOTYBAY\PASSIVEDOODAD\HARPOONS\HARPOON01.MDX
749,WORLD\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\DESOLACE\CENTAURHORNCOVER.MDX
750,WORLD\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\DESOLACE\CENTAURHORNMOUTHPIECE.MDX
751,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ALCHEMISTSSHOP01.MDX
752,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\SHOP\HUMANBAITANDTACKLESIGN.MDX
753,World\Kalimdor\Mulgore\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\MullgoreRock02.mdx
754,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\LordaeronBrazier\LordaeronBrazier01.mdx
755,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Valves\DeadMineValve.mdx
756,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\BONFIRE\ORCBONFIRE.MDL
757,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_WELCOME.MDX
758,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Refuse\Bone01.mdx
759,World\Goober\G_Brazier01.mdx
760,World\Kalimdor\WailingCaverns\PassiveDoodads\StickBundles\wc_stickbundle01.mdx
761,World\Goober\G_CameraShake01.mdx
767,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Silithid_Miningnode_01.mdx
768,World\Goober\G_GraveBurst.mdx
787,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DuelingFlag\DuelingFlag.mdx
807,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\ELEVATORPARTS\GNOMEELEVATORCAR01.MDX
808,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\ELEVATORPARTS\GNOMEELEVATORCAR02.MDX
827,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\ELEVATORPARTS\GNOMEELEVATORCAR05.MDX
847,WORLD\KALIMDOR\RAZORFEN\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAZORFENDOORS\RAZORFENDOOR01.MDX
848,WORLD\KALIMDOR\RAZORFEN\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAZORFENDOORS\RAZORFENDOOR02.MDX
849,WORLD\KALIMDOR\RAZORFEN\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAZORFENDOORS\RAZORFENDOOR03.MDX
850,WORLD\KALIMDOR\RAZORFEN\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAZORFENDOORS\RAZORFENDOOR04.MDX
851,WORLD\KALIMDOR\RAZORFEN\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAZORFENDOORS\RAZORFENDOOR05.MDX
852,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\ELEVATORPARTS\GNOMEELEVATORCAR03.MDX
867,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\BLACKROCKORCCAMPFIRE.MDX
887,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\SeaPlants\CoralTree01_06\CoralTree01_06.mdx
888,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\SeaPlants\BarnacleRock01_04\BarnacleRock01_04.mdx
907,WORLD\GENERIC\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\GNOMEREGANDOORS\GNOMEREGANDOOR01.MDX
908,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanHammer01.mdx
927,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\Trees\IronForgeTree01.mdx
928,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Books\UldamanBook01.mdx
947,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_TAILOR.MDX
948,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_GENERAL.MDX
949,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_ENCHANTING.MDX
950,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_FIRSTAID.MDX
951,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_COOKING.MDX
952,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_ALCHEMIST.MDX
953,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_NOBLEHOUSE.MDX
954,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_BAGS.MDX
955,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_WEAPONSMITH.MDX
956,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_FLETCHER.MDX
957,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_SHIELDS.MDX
958,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_MAILARMOR.MDX
959,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_CLOTHARMOR.MDX
960,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_STAVES.MDX
961,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_LOCKPICKING.MDX
962,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_POISONS.MDX
967,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\Trees\ArathiTree04.mdx
987,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DARKIRONCHAIR03.MDX
988,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DARKIRONCHAIR01.MDX
989,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DARKIRONCHAIRBROKEN01.MDX
990,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DARKIRONCHAIR02.MDX
1007,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLEACHERS\BLEACHERSEAT1B.MDX
1008,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLEACHERS\BLEACHERSEAT1C.MDX
1009,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLEACHERS\BLEACHERSEAT1D.MDX
1010,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLEACHERS\BLEACHERSEAT1A.MDX
1027,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ShamanStone\ShamanStone01.mdx
1047,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\UNDERCITYWORM\UNDERCITYMONSTERBIRTH.MDX
1067,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanHammer02.mdx
1087,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\PlaguelandwesternBush02.mdx
1107,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\HammerQuest01\HammerQuest01.mdx
1108,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\LumberPiles\DeadMineLumberPileSmall.mdx
1109,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\LumberPiles\DeadMineLumberPileLarge.mdx
1110,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\LogMachines\LogMachine01.mdx
1127,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMediumOpen04.mdx
1128,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\GeneralBook01.mdx
1147,World\Kalimdor\WailingCaverns\PassiveDoodads\StickBundles\wc_stickbundle03.mdx
1167,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\MagePortals\StormwindMagePortal01.mdx
1187,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Mausoleum\DuskwoodMausoleum.mdx
1188,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopFireworksBig02.mdx
1189,WORLD\AZEROTH\DUSKWOOD\PASSIVEDOODADS\MAUSOLEUM\MAUSOLEUMACTIVEDOORS.MDX
1207,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\SCARLETCATHEDRALDOOR.MDX
1208,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Buckets\Gnomebucket01.mdx
1209,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Buckets\Gnomebucket02.mdx
1210,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Buckets\Gnomebucket03.mdx
1211,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Buckets\Gnomebucket04.mdx
1212,World\Goober\G_MausoleumSealTrigger.mdx
1213,World\Goober\G_MausoleumSeal.mdx
1227,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Wardrobe\WardrobeDwarvenOrnate03.mdx
1247,World\Goober\G_GhostTrap.mdx
1248,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\PeasantLumber\PeasantLumber01.mdx
1267,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Lights\BFD_WispSmallGreen.mdx
1268,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraYellowShort.mdx
1307,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Lights\BFD_WispSmallPurple.mdx
1308,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraRedShort.mdx
1309,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraBlue.mdx
1310,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraYellow.mdx
1311,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraRedVeryTall.mdx
1327,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\InstancePortal\Summon_Ritual.mdx
1347,World\Scale\HumanMaleScale.mdx
1367,World\Detail\DrkBus02.mdx
1368,World\Detail\DrkBus04.mdx
1369,World\Goober\G_UldamanMap.mdx
1370,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Doors\UldamanDoors\UldamanDoor01.mdx
1387,World\Goober\G_ChestTitan.mdx
1407,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\EasterEggs\EasterEgg01.mdx
1408,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\EasterEggs\EasterEgg02.mdx
1409,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\EasterEggs\EasterEgg03.mdx
1410,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\EasterEggs\EasterEgg04.mdx
1411,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\EasterEggs\EasterEgg05.mdx
1427,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\PlatinumDisk\PlatinumDisk.mdx
1447,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chests\ChestActive01.mdx
1467,WORLD\AZEROTH\DEADMINES\PASSIVEDOODADS\LAVASINK.MDX
1468,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\DwarvenSignPostPointer01.mdx
1487,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OrcToolRackBurningSteppes\OrcToolRackBurningSteppes.mdx
1507,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Totems\NightelfWarningTotem_03.mdx
1508,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationBarrierPole\ExcavationBarrierPole.mdx
1527,World\Dungeon\ScarletMonastery\PassiveDoodads\Statues\statueHMpriest.mdx
1567,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\Plant04.mdx
1568,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Dressers\NE_Dresser01.mdx
1569,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\TAURENLOGCHAIR02.MDX
1587,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\GNOMEMACHINERY\GNOMEHUTELEVATOR.MDX
1607,World\Goober\G_HologramTrogg.mdx
1627,World\Goober\G_HologramDwarf.mdx
1647,World\Goober\G_ManaRift.mdx
1667,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\FloatingPurpleCrystal01.mdx
1687,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\FloatingPurpleCrystalBroken02.mdx
1707,World\Goober\G_GhostTrapChest.mdx
1708,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\ActiveDoodads\BrambleStaff\BrambleStaff.mdx
1727,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BeerKegs\BeerKeg01.mdx
1747,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Cloth\ClothSpoolYellow.mdx
1767,World\Goober\G_GraveBurstTanaris.mdx
1787,World\Goober\G_Cage02.mdx
1807,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\FloatingRedCrystal01.mdx
1827,World\Goober\G_GongTroll01.mdx
1847,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Trees\PlaguelandMushroom04.mdx
1867,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\KodoEggs\KodoEgg01.mdx
1868,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Crates\DarkIronCrate01.mdx
1869,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Crates\DarkIronCrate02.mdx
1887,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Misc\MineCars\CaveMineCarWrecked01.mdx
1907,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxHuman.mdx
1927,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnMelon01.mdx
1928,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\FruitBowl_Apples.mdx
1947,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxDwarf.mdx
1948,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxNightElf.mdx
1967,World\Goober\G_Bonfire.mdx
1987,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Gazeebo\DarkshoreGazeebo.mdx
1988,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcCrate10.mdx
2007,WORLD\GOOBER\G_BOMBFACTORY.MDX
2008,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\HitchingPosts\TaurenHitchingPost.mdx
2027,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\DWARFSIGN_DAGGERS.MDX
2029,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachine04.mdx
2047,WORLD\GOOBER\G_GOBLINTELEPORTER.MDX
2048,World\Kalimdor\Ashenvale\PassiveDoodads\Shrines\NEShrine.mdx
2067,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Weapons\skullspear01.mdx
2087,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DWARVENCHAIR03.MDX
2088,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DWARVENCHAIR02.MDX
2089,World\Goober\G_GnomeMultiBox.mdx
2090,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\FelwoodMushrooms\FelwoodMushroom02.mdx
2091,World\Goober\G_GnomeTerminal.mdx
2092,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\GREATFORGE\THEGREATANVIL.MDX
2107,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\ActiveDoodads\HoldingPen\HoldingPen.mdx
2127,WORLD\GOOBER\G_CAGEDOORBAMBOO.MDX
2128,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxOrc.mdx
2129,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Straw\DuskwoodStraw02.mdx
2130,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Detail\WestFallDandilion.mdx
2150,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnRock2\ElwynnRock2.mdx
2170,World\wmo\Azeroth\Collidable Doodads\Stranglethorn\HoldingPen\HoldingPenBamboo.wmo
2190,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxGnome.mdx
2210,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BADLANDS\PASSIVEDOODADS\QUESTBLADE\QUESTBLADEBADLANDS.MDX
2230,WORLD\GOOBER\G_CAVEIN.MDX
2231,World\critter\flies\Flies01.mdx
2232,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraBlueVeryTall.mdx
2233,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraYellowTall.mdx
2234,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraPurpleVeryTall.mdx
2235,World\Kalimdor\Tanaris\ActiveDoodads\TrollGate\TanarisTrollGate.mdx
2251,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\SeaPlants\Coral03_01\Coral03_01.mdx
2270,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationStake\ExcavationStake.mdx
2290,WORLD\GOOBER\G_VOODOOTROLLFORCEFIELD.MDX
2310,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_ArthasTears.mdx
2311,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Blindweed.mdx
2312,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Firebloom.mdx
2313,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_GromsBlood.mdx
2314,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_PurpleLotus.mdx
2315,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Sungrass.mdx
2330,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_TAVERN.MDX
2350,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Crates\KarazahnCrate02.mdx
2351,World\Generic\Pirate\Passive Doodads\PirateLandmarks\PirateLandmark.mdx
2352,World\Generic\Centaur\Passive Doodads\CentaurTents\CentaurTent01.mdx
2353,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\MaraudonCrystalRed01.mdx
2354,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Lights\GnomeStructuralSpotLight02.mdx
2370,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\CaveMineCrystalFormation04.mdx
2371,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\MargolReaverHorn\MargolReaverHorn.mdx
2372,WORLD\GOOBER\G_GONGRFD.MDX
2373,World\Goober\G_GnomeSparklematic.mdx
2374,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\LAVASTEAM\FORGELAVAA.MDX
2375,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\LAVASTEAM\FORGELAVAB.MDX
2390,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Smoke\AshTreeSmoke01.mdx
2410,World\wmo\Kalimdor\CollidableDoodads\Stonetalon\LandingPad\LandingPad01.wmo
2430,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\FreestandingTorch04_HUGE.mdx
2450,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\TrollChest\TrollChest.mdx
2451,WORLD\GENERIC\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\SUNKENTEMPLEDOORS\SUNKTEMPLE_PORTCULLIS.MDX
2452,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Tombstones\TombStone03.mdx
2453,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\TombStone06.mdx
2454,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\ELEVATORPARTS\BURNINGSTEPPSELEVATOR.MDX
2455,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanStaff02.mdx
2470,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\IRONFORGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\HOTCOALS\HOTCOALS.MDX
2471,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\FeralasLightGreen.mdx
2472,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\OutlandDemonGlow.mdx
2473,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraGreenVeryTall.mdx
2474,World\Azeroth\DeadwindPass\PassiveDoodads\Trees\DeadwindPassMidTree02.mdx
2490,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\ActiveDoodads\Altar\StoneKeeperAltar.mdx
2491,World\Generic\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\NewWantedPoster01.mdx
2510,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\CliffRocks\ElwynnCliffRock01.mdx
2530,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMediumBlack.mdx
2552,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\ClanBanner.mdx
2570,World\Goober\G_BrazierTroll.mdx
2571,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\ActiveDoodads\DarkIronNode\DarkIronNode.mdx
2572,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\DRUMS\TAURENDRUMMED01.MDL
2590,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\CrystalCreatures\CrystallizedTroll01.mdx
2591,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\CrystalCreatures\CrystallizedHuman01.mdx
2592,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\CaveMineCrystalFormation07.mdx
2610,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Corpses\DarkIronDwarfCorpse01.mdx
2611,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Corpses\DarkIronDwarfCorpse02.mdx
2612,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Corpses\DarkIronDwarfCorpse03.mdx
2613,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Corpses\DarkIronDwarfCorpse04.mdx
2614,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TreasurePiles\GoldPilesmall01.mdx
2615,World\Azeroth\SunkenTemple\PassiveDoodads\SerpentAltar\SerpentAltar.mdx
2616,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Monument\OutlandMonolith.mdx
2630,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Feathers\FeatherBigBrown.mdx
2650,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\ActiveDoodads\ArcaneCrystal\ArcaneCrystal.mdx
2651,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\ActiveDoodads\StoneTablets\AzsharaStoneTablet01.mdx
2652,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\ActiveDoodads\StoneTablets\AzsharaStoneTablet02.mdx
2653,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\ActiveDoodads\StoneTablets\AzsharaStoneTablet03.mdx
2654,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\ActiveDoodads\StoneTablets\AzsharaStoneTablet04.mdx
2670,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Active Doodads\Runes\DarkIronDwarfRune_A.mdx
2671,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Active Doodads\Runes\DarkIronDwarfRune_B.mdx
2672,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Active Doodads\Runes\DarkIronDwarfRune_C.mdx
2673,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Active Doodads\Runes\DarkIronDwarfRune_D.mdx
2690,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxTauren.mdx
2710,World\Goober\G_StonesOfBinding.mdx
2730,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\BURNINGGIANTWHEEL\BURNINGGIANTWHEEL.MDX
2750,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKDOORS01.MDX
2751,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKDOORSINGLE.MDX
2752,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKIRONDOOR01.MDX
2753,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKCELLDOOR01.MDX
2770,World\Goober\G_JewelBlue.mdx
2771,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\ACTIVE DOODADS\RUNES\DARKIRONDWARFRUNE_E.MDX
2772,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\ACTIVE DOODADS\RUNES\DARKIRONDWARFRUNE_F.MDX
2773,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\ACTIVE DOODADS\RUNES\DARKIRONDWARFRUNE_G.MDX
2790,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKHUGEDOORS.MDX
2810,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\THRONE\DARKIRONTHRONE.MDX
2830,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeathSkeletons\TrollFemaleDeathSkeleton.mdx
2850,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Artwork\Painting13.mdx
2851,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKHUGEDOORSMECHANISMLOCK.MDX
2852,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKHUGEDOORSMECHANISM.MDX
2853,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKHUGEDOORSOPENDOORCOLLISION.MDX
2854,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BLACKROCKHUGEDOORSPORTCULLIS.MDX
2870,World\Generic\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\NewWantedPoster04.mdx
2890,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\Sack02.mdx
2891,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Buckets\CaveKoboldBucket.mdx
2911,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinMachinery\GoblinWeatherVane.mdx
2931,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\STATUETHAURISSAN\STATUEDARKIRONTHAURISSANHAMMER.MDX
2932,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\STATUETHAURISSAN\STATUEDARKIRONTHAURISSAN.MDX
2933,World\Kalimdor\Desolace\PassiveDoodads\KodoGraveBones\BannerCentaur01.mdx
2934,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Ruins\NewElfRuin01.mdx
2935,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Ruins\AZRElfRuin02.mdx
2936,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Ruins\AZRElfRuin03.mdx
2937,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Ruins\NightElfRuins04.mdx
2951,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Meat\BloodyMeat02.mdx
2971,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Blue01.mdx
2972,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Green01.mdx
2973,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Red01.mdx
2974,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Yellow01.mdx
2975,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Blue02.mdx
2976,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Green02.mdx
2977,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Red02.mdx
2978,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystal_Yellow02.mdx
2991,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Plants\wailingPlantPurple01.mdx
3011,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Plaque\PlaqueBronze01.mdx
3012,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\GrapeBuckets\GrapeBucket02.mdx
3013,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraGreenTall.mdx
3014,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\ActiveDoodads\Safe\DarkIronSafe.mdx
3015,World\wmo\transports\transport_ship\transportship.wmo
3031,World\wmo\transports\transport_zeppelin\transport_zeppelin.wmo
3051,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\bushes\ArathiPlant01.mdx
3052,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Plants\outlandplant03.mdx
3053,World\Generic\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\NewWantedPoster02.mdx
3071,World\Goober\G_FreezingTrap.mdx
3072,World\Goober\G_ExplosiveTrap.mdx
3073,World\Goober\G_FrostTrap.mdx
3074,World\Goober\G_ImmolationTrap.mdx
3075,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\VAULT\BLACKROCKVAULTDEPOSITDOOR01.MDX
3076,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\VAULT\BLACKROCKVAULTDEPOSITDOOR02.MDX
3077,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\VAULT\BLACKROCKVAULTSECRETDOOR.MDX
3078,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\VAULT\BLACKROCKVAULTSPECIALDOOR.MDX
3079,World\Generic\Ogre\Passive Doodads\OgreBackpacks\OgreBackpack01.mdx
3080,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\UngoroCrystalPylon01.mdx
3081,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OgreHeadPike\OgreHeadPike.mdx
3091,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Mugs\MugFoam01.mdx
3111,World\wmo\transports\zeppelin\transport_zeppelin.wmo
3131,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\LIGHTS\CANDELABRATALLWALL01.MDL
3151,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Mugs\Mug01.mdx
3152,WORLD\GOOBER\DARKIRONKEGSHOTGUN.MDX
3171,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\TombStoneMonument02.mdx
3191,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\ThreshadonCorpse\UngoroThreshadonCorpse.mdx
3211,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\CliffRocks\ElwynnCliffRock02.mdx
3212,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\CliffRocks\ElwynnCliffRock04.mdx
3231,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\SongFlower02.mdx
3232,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\SongFlower01.mdx
3251,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\NightDragon02.mdx
3252,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\NightDragon01.mdx
3253,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\Windblossom02.mdx
3254,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\Windblossom01.mdx
3255,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\WhipperRoot01.mdx
3256,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\PlantsQuest\WhipperRoot02.mdx
3271,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\FeralasLightBlue.mdx
3272,World\NoDXT\Generic\PassiveDoodads\VolumetricLights\UtherShrineLightBeam.mdx
3291,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Signs\CaveKoboldDangerSign.mdx
3311,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\ANVIL\DARKIRONANVIL.MDX
3331,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\plants\PlaguelandPuffs01.mdx
3332,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Outhouse\OutHouse.mdx
3351,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\ANVIL\DARKIRONFORGE.MDX
3371,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Tables\ReadingTable01.mdx
3372,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Tables\DwarvenTableOrnate04.mdx
3391,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\BlackrockPortraits\BankPortrait.mdx
3411,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\ACTIVEDOODADS\DARKIRONBRAZIER\DARKIRONBRAZIER.MDX
3412,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Plaque\PlaqueSilver01.mdx
3413,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\ActiveDoodads\Chalice\BlackRockChalice.mdx
3431,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\silithus_crystal_spike_01.mdx
3451,World\Kalimdor\Durotar\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\CactusApple01.mdx
3452,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\BlackrockPortraits\BankPortraitPlate.mdx
3471,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BEDS\DUSKWOODBED.MDX
3491,WORLD\SKILLACTIVATED\TRADESKILLENABLERS\TRADESKILL_ALCHEMYSET_01.MDX
3492,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ONYXIASLAIR\DOORS\ONYXIASGATE01.MDX
3511,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\MuseumGem\MuseumGem01.mdx
3512,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\ThreshadonCorpse\DarkshoreThreshadonCorpse.mdx
3531,World\wmo\Kalimdor\CollidableDoodads\Darkshore\GiantSeaTurtle02\GiantSeaTurtle02.wmo
3532,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\DeadSeaMonster\DeadSeaMonster.mdx
3533,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\SeaMonsterCarcass\DarkshoreSeaMonster01.mdx
3534,World\wmo\Kalimdor\CollidableDoodads\Darkshore\GiantSeaTurtle01\GiantSeaTurtle01.wmo
3551,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\AnimalCages\AnimalCage01.mdx
3552,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\AnimalCages\AnimalCage02.mdx
3553,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\AnimalCages\AnimalCage03.mdx
3554,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\AnimalCages\AnimalCage04.mdx
3571,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\SlimeJars\SlimeJar01.mdx
3572,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\SlimeJars\SlimeJar02.mdx
3591,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\ACTIVE DOODADS\RUNES\DARKIRONDWARFRUNE_A1.MDX
3611,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\BlastedLandsLightningbolt01.mdx
3612,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraGreen.mdx
3613,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Drums\TaurenDrumGiant01.mdx
3614,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\SMALLPORTCULLIS.MDX
3631,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\LARGEPORTCULLIS.MDX
3632,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\ZIGGURATDOOR.MDX
3651,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Feathers\FeatherBigBlue.mdx
3671,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\RUINEDSIGN02.MDX
3672,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\RUINEDSIGN03.MDX
3673,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\RUINEDSIGN01.MDX
3675,World\Generic\Ogre\Passive Doodads\Poodad\Poodad01.mdx
3676,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Ruins\DarkshoreRuinWall05.mdx
3677,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationWaterWagon\ExcavationWaterWagon.mdx
3678,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Westfall Wagon\WestfallWagon01.mdx
3691,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\RubyCrystal02.mdx
3692,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\RubyCrystal04.mdx
3693,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\ActiveDoodads\Seal\BlackRockSeal.mdx
3711,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\LavaRock01.mdx
3712,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\LavaSmokeEmitter.mdx
3731,World\Goober\G_BookTrapLightEvil.mdx
3751,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DARKIRONPORTCULLIS.MDX
3771,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\WROUGHTIRONDOOR.MDX
3791,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcCrateBroken01.mdx
3811,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\WROUGHTIRONDOOR02.MDX
3812,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\PASSIVEDOODADS\CORRUPTEDPLANTS\MARAUDONSPEWERTREE.MDX
3813,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\PASSIVEDOODADS\CORRUPTEDPLANTS\MARAUDONSPORETREE.MDX
3831,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\SUBWAY\SUBWAYCAR.MDX
3851,World\Kalimdor\ThousandNeedles\PassiveDoodads\WyvernEggs\WyvernEggs01.mdx
3871,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMediumRed.mdx
3891,World\Goober\G_DragonEggFreeze.mdx
3911,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\WarchiefsHead\WarchiefRendsHead.mdx
3912,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\PASSIVEDOODADS\CORRUPTEDPLANTS\MARAUDONSPAWNERTREE.MDX
3931,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\InstancePortal\Temporal_Displacement.mdx
3951,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Thorium_Miningnode_01.mdx
3952,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\RichThorium_Miningnode_01.mdx
3971,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\HUMANBRAZIERCORRUPT.MDX
3972,World\Goober\G_SoundObject.mdx
3991,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\WINTERSPRINGGROVE\CrackedIce\cracked_ice01.mdx
3992,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\rocks\PlaguelandRock05.mdx
3993,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraGreenShort.mdx
4011,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Anchor\DeadMineAnchor.mdx
4031,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Wardrobe\WardrobeDwarvenAverage01.mdx
4032,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmallOpen04.mdx
4033,World\Kalimdor\Durotar\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\DurotarBush01.mdx
4051,World\Goober\G_EggAlien.mdx
4052,WORLD\GOOBER\G_BELLSHIP.MDX
4055,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Plants\outlandplant04.mdx
4071,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Cloth\ClothSpoolRedLow.mdx
4072,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Vials\SmallVials.mdx
4073,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Vials\VialsBottles.mdx
4074,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARMOR\ARMORBREASTPLATEBLUE.MDX
4075,World\Kalimdor\ThousandNeedles\PassiveDoodads\WyvernEggs\WyvernEggs02.mdx
4076,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\ActiveDoodads\AltarRitual\BlackrockAltarRitual.mdx
4091,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\FURNITURE\GNOMEBENCHSITTABLE.MDX
4092,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Banners\PlaugelandsBanner01.mdx
4093,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeathSkeletons\HumanMaleDeathSkeleton.mdx
4094,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\FreestandingTorch01.mdx
4095,World\Generic\Ogre\Passive Doodads\Torches\OgreWallTorchpurple.mdx
4111,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Gloomweed\Gloomweed01.mdx
4112,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Doomweed\Doomweed01.mdx
4131,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Dolls\ragdoll01.mdx
4132,WORLD\KALIMDOR\SILITHUS\ACTIVEDOODADS\AHNQIRAJDOOR\AHN_QIRAJ_DOORPLUG.MDX
4133,WORLD\KALIMDOR\SILITHUS\ACTIVEDOODADS\AHNQIRAJDOOR\AHN_QIRAJ_DOORROOTS.MDX
4134,WORLD\KALIMDOR\SILITHUS\ACTIVEDOODADS\AHNQIRAJDOOR\AHN_QIRAJ_DOORRUNES.MDX
4135,World\Goober\G_BookTrapEye.mdx
4136,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\VOODOOSTUFF\BUBBLINGBOWL01.MDX
4151,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Cages\PlaugelandsCage01.mdx
4152,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\CandleBlack01.mdx
4153,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\GiantSeaTurtle\GiantSeaTurtle03.mdx
4154,World\Goober\G_Cage03.mdx
4155,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\GiantSeaTurtle\GiantSeaTurtle04.mdx
4171,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Banners\HolyBanner01.mdx
4172,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeShield3\BattleGladeShield3.mdx
4173,World\Azeroth\TheBlastedlands\PassiveDoodads\Bones\BlastedLandsSkull01.mdx
4174,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeSwordSkull\BattleGladeSwordSkull.mdx
4175,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeSword\BattleGladeSword.mdx
4176,World\Goober\G_TentBurninator.mdx
4177,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\CannonBallStack\DeadMineCannonBallStack.mdx
4191,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\Package\Horde_package01.mdx
4192,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chest04\Chest04.mdx
4211,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\BloodOfHeroes\BloodOfHeroes.mdx
4231,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\ActiveDoodads\Dolly\InfestedDollyHead.mdx
4232,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\ActiveDoodads\Dolly\InfestedDollyLeftSide.mdx
4233,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\ActiveDoodads\Dolly\InfestedDollyRightSide.mdx
4234,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\ActiveDoodads\Dolly\InfestedDollyWhole.mdx
4251,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\StratholmeFireSmokeEmberS.mdx
4271,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\PLAGUELANDS\ActiveDoodads\PlagueCauldronActive.mdx
4291,World\Kalimdor\Winterspring\ActiveDoodads\Altar\WinterspringAltar01.mdx
4311,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnDetailRocks\ElwynnDetailRock01.mdx
4312,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnDetailRocks\ElwynnDetailRock02.mdx
4313,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeBanner1\BattleGladeBanner1.mdx
4314,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeBanner2\BattleGladeBanner2.mdx
4315,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\WestFallBoulder01.mdx
4316,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\WestFallBoulder02.mdx
4318,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\outlandrubble01.mdx
4319,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\floatingrocklarge01.mdx
4320,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\UngoroRock06.mdx
4321,World\Azeroth\BootyBay\PassiveDoodad\DeadFish\FishDeadGreen.mdx
4331,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\PlagueCauldron\PlagueCauldron.mdx
4332,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\ActiveDoodads\PostboxDestroyed\StratholmePostBoxRuined.mdx
4351,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\MEATRACKS\RAWMEATRACK01.MDX
4352,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\TABLECOOKER\ORCTABLECOOKER01.MDX
4371,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\HelpWantedPoster\Helpwantedposter.mdx
4391,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\UndeadAlchemyTable\undead_alchemy_table.mdx
4392,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ONYXIASLAIR\LAVATRAPS\ONYZIASLAIRLAVATRAP.MDX
4393,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Darnassus.mdx
4394,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Ironforge.mdx
4395,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Ogrimmar.mdx
4396,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Stormwind.mdx
4397,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_ThunderBluff.mdx
4398,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_UnderCity.mdx
4411,World\Generic\Ogre\ActiveDoodads\OgreHead\GlowingOgreHead.mdx
4412,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\ORGRIMMARDOOR.MDX
4413,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\STORMWINDDOOR.MDX
4431,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium07.mdx
4432,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\Pentagram\OrgrimmarPentagram.mdx
4451,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonLaying01.mdx
4452,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\StratholmeFireSmokeEmberM.mdx
4453,World\Kalimdor\Desolace\PassiveDoodads\KodoGraveBones\KodoGrave06.mdx
4471,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraPurple.mdx
4472,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ONYXIASLAIR\LAVATRAPS\ONYZIASLAIRLAVATRAPMIRROR.MDX
4473,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ONYXIASLAIR\FALLINGROCKS\ONYZIASLAIRFALLINGROCKS.MDX
4491,World\Goober\G_Mortar.mdx
4511,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DIREMAULDOOR04.MDX
4531,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\HumanSignPostPointer01.mdx
4551,WORLD\DUNGEON\CAVERNSOFTIME\ACTIVEDOODADS\CAVERNSOFTIMEDOOR\CAVERNDOOR.MDX
4552,WORLD\AZEROTH\ZULGURUB\ACTIVEDOODADS\MAINDOOR\ZULGURUBMAINDOOR.MDX
4571,WORLD\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\ACTIVEDOODADS\ABBEYBELL\NSABBEYBELL.MDX
4572,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\ORGRIMMARBONFIRE\ORGRIMMARBONFIRE01.MDX
4591,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\POSTBOXES\POSTBOXUNDEAD.MDX
4611,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\PassiveDoodads\OgreCampfires\OgreCampfire01.mdx
4612,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\ActiveDoodads\IllidanCrystal\IllidanCrystal02.mdx
4631,World\Goober\G_Keg.mdx
4632,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_PlagueBloom.mdx
4633,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_MountainSilverSage.mdx
4634,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_IceCap.mdx
4635,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_DreamFoil.mdx
4636,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_BlackLotus.mdx
4651,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationBarrierPlank\ExcavationBarrierPlank.mdx
4652,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Sansam.mdx
4653,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DIREMAULSMALLINSTANCEDOOR.MDX
4671,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\TAURENWALLSCROLLS\TAURENWALLSCROLL01BLUE.MDX
4672,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\TAURENWALLSCROLLS\TAURENWALLSCROLL02BLUE.MDX
4673,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DIREMAULDOOR03.MDX
4674,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DIREMAULDOOR02.MDX
4675,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Gong\SilithidGong.mdx
4676,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollDrum\TrollDrumSoundObj.mdx
4677,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BOOKS\BOOKSMALLOPEN02.MDX
4678,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\FURNITURE\GNOMECHAIR01.MDX
4691,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\NightElfMoonWell\DSNightElfMoonWellOrnate.wmo
4711,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\InstancePortal\InstancePortal_Red.mdx
4712,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\Lichcontainer01.mdx
4713,World\Dungeon\CavernsOfTime\PassiveDoodads\Portal\COT_portal01.mdx
4714,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\LIGHTCRYSTAL\DIREMAULCRYSTALGENERATOR.MDX
4715,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Banners\BlueLorderonBanner.mdx
4716,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\TOTEMS\TAURENTOTEM03.MDX
4717,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\TOTEMS\TAURENTOTEM02.MDX
4718,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\TOTEMS\TAURENTOTEM01.MDX
4731,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Paintings\Painting01.mdx
4732,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\exploding_package.mdx
4733,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Paintings\Painting02.mdx
4751,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HYJALGATE.MDX
4771,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\FreestandingTorch04_HUGEblue.mdx
4791,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\STONE_DOOR01.MDX
4811,World\Kalimdor\Timbermaw\PassiveDoodads\TimbermawFlowers\TimbermawFlower02.mdx
4831,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraRedTall.mdx
4851,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Debris\UldamanScrollDebris01.mdx
4852,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\StratholmeSmokeEmitter.mdx
4853,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Statue\BFD_StatueNagaPriestess.mdx
4871,World\Generic\Satyr\Passive Doodads\Container\SatyrContainer01.mdx
4872,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMediumOpen02.mdx
4873,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Anchors\DarkshoreAnchor01.mdx
4891,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\CrystalBall\ScholomanceCrystalBall01.mdx
4911,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\UNDERCITYWORM\UNDERCITYWORM.MDX
4951,World\Kalimdor\StoneTalon\ActiveDoodads\Tree\g_sapling01.mdx
4972,World\Goober\G_RitualOfDoom.mdx
4991,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Buckets\Gnomebucket05.mdx
4992,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Pick\Pick.mdx
4993,World\Kalimdor\OnyxiasLair\LavaTraps\OnyziasLairLavaSplash.mdx
5011,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\AmethystCrystal01.mdx
5012,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\AmethystCrystal02.mdx
5013,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\AmethystCrystal04.mdx
5014,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\LavaSteam\LavaSteam.mdx
5015,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\LavaSplashParticle.mdx
5016,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\LavaParticleSplash.mdx
5017,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\AmethystCrystal03.mdx
5031,World\Kalimdor\Timbermaw\PassiveDoodads\TimbermawFlowers\TimbermawFlower01.mdx
5051,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinShredderSuit\GoblinShredderSuit02.mdx
5071,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\LavaSmokeEmitterB.mdx
5072,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Stalagtite\Stalagtite01.mdx
5073,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Stalagmite\Stalagmite01.mdx
5091,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\CaveMineCrystalFormation01.mdx
5092,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\CaveMineCrystalFormation03.mdx
5093,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollDungeonPottery\TrollDungeonPottery03.mdx
5111,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\HordeBanners\HordeBanner03.mdx
5112,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\WaterBasin\WaterBasin.mdx
5113,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\TaurenRugs\TaurenRug04.mdx
5131,World\Generic\Satyr\Passive Doodads\Container\SatyrContainer03.mdx
5151,World\Goober\G_BrazierOrcPurple.mdx
5171,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WoodenDummies\GeneralWoodenDummy02.mdx
5191,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationBannerStands\ExcavationBannerStand01.mdx
5211,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\OgreBannerSnow.mdx
5212,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\ACTIVEDOODADS\BUTTON\CENTAURTELEPORTER01.MDX
5231,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Maraudon.mdx
5251,World\Goober\G_XMasTree.mdx
5252,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasTree_LargeHorde01.mdx
5253,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasTree_LargeAlliance01.mdx
5254,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasGift01.mdx
5255,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasGift02.mdx
5256,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasGift03.mdx
5257,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasGift04.mdx
5258,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasGift05.mdx
5259,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasGift06.mdx
5260,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasStocking01.mdx
5261,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasStocking02.mdx
5262,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasStocking03.mdx
5263,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\G_XmasWreath.mdx
5264,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\Xmas_lights.mdx
5265,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Globes\Globe01.mdx
5271,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcCrate06.mdx
5291,World\Dungeon\CavernsOfTime\PassiveDoodads\DarkPortal\COT_portalparticles.mdx
5311,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\HazardLights\GnomeHazardLight01.mdx
5312,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\Xmas_lights_broken.mdx
5313,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\PassiveDoodads\Anemone\Anemone01.mdx
5314,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\mistletoe.mdx
5315,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasTree_MediumAlliance01.mdx
5316,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasTree_LargeAlliance01White.mdx
5317,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\ACTIVEDOODADS\BUTTON\MARAUDONSTAFFCREATOR.MDX
5318,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MAURADON\PASSIVEDOODADS\CORRUPTEDPLANTS\MARAUDONSPEWERTREEBOSSCOLOR.MDX
5331,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\HazardLights\GnomeHazardLight02.mdx
5332,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\HazardLights\GnomeHazardLightRed.mdx
5333,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Christmas\SnowBallMound01.mdx
5351,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\Xmas_lightsX3.mdx
5371,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasTree_MediumHorde01.mdx
5391,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Gears&Levers\GnomeSmallGear.mdx
5392,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GypsyWagons\StormwindGypsywagon01.mdx
5411,World\Kalimdor\WailingCaverns\PassiveDoodads\FangDruids\WC_DruidOfTheThunderCircle.mdx
5431,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\FeralasLightYellow.mdx
5451,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\Xmas_lights_broken3X.mdx
5452,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Signs\GenericPosts\GenericSmallSignPost01.mdx
5453,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasRopeLine.mdx
5454,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\XmasRopeLinePole.mdx
5455,World\NoDXT\Generic\PassiveDoodads\VolumetricLights\DarnassisLightShaft.mdx
5456,World\NoDXT\Generic\PassiveDoodads\VolumetricLights\LD_lightshaft01.mdx
5457,World\NoDXT\Generic\PassiveDoodads\VolumetricLights\LD_lightshaft02.mdx
5471,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\GrainSacks\KN_GrainSack02.mdx
5491,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\MeetingStones\Meetingstone02.mdx
5492,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\MeetingStones\Meetingstone01.mdx
5493,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\Pie01.mdx
5494,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\MeetingStones\Meetingstone04.mdx
5495,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\MeetingStones\Meetingstone03.mdx
5496,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Roasts\RoastBoar.mdx
5497,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Bongs\HookahBong01.mdx
5498,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\MeetingStones\Meetingstone05.mdx
5511,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\Sack01.mdx
5512,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopAmmoBoxRedBlock.mdx
5531,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcCrate07.mdx
5532,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcBarrel04.mdx
5551,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\GMCHAIRLOEND01.MDX
5571,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\ClanBanner01.mdx
5591,WORLD\GENERIC\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\GIANTPORTCULLIS\GIANTPORTCULLISFLATBOTTOM01.MDX
5592,WORLD\KHAZMODAN\BLACKROCK\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKWINGTHRONE\BLACKWINGLAIR_THRONE.MDX
5611,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Campfire\ElwynnCampfire_blue.mdx
5631,<empty>\KL_OnyxiasLair.wmo
5651,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAlliance.mdx
5652,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerHorde.mdx
5653,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAllianceBW.mdx
5654,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerHordeBW.mdx
5671,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\LampPost\LampPost.mdx
5691,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\CRYSTALCORRUPTER\CORRUPTEDCRYSTALVINE.MDX
5692,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\DIREMAULBOSSFORCEFIELD.MDX
5693,WORLD\KALIMDOR\DIREMAUL\PASSIVEDOODADS\VORTEX\DIREMAULMAGICVORTEX.MDX
5712,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\BrokenTrap\BrokenFreezingTrap.mdx
5731,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonSitting04.mdx
5732,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonLaying02.mdx
5733,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeathSkeletons\NightElfMaleDeathSkeleton.mdx
5734,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\LavaRock06.mdx
5735,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\LavaRock05.mdx
5736,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\LavaRock02.mdx
5737,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\BurningSteppesBoulders01.mdx
5738,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\LavaRock04.mdx
5739,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\LavaRock03.mdx
5740,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\BurningSteppesBoulders03.mdx
5741,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\BurningSteppesBoulders05.mdx
5742,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\OnyxiaTrophyPost\HordeOnyxiaTrophyPost.mdx
5743,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chests\Chest01b.mdx
5744,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chests\Chest01c.mdx
5745,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\OnxiaTrophy\AllianceHangingOnyxiaTrophy.mdx
5746,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\CrystalCorrupter\CorruptedCrystalShard.mdx
5751,World\Generic\PVP\Fires\LowPolyFireAnim.mdx
5752,World\Generic\PVP\Fires\LowPolyFire.mdx
5771,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAllianceLarge.mdx
5772,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAllianceLargeBW.mdx
5773,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerHordeLarge.mdx
5774,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerHordeLargeBW.mdx
5791,World\Goober\LandMineAlteracValley.mdx
5811,World\Goober\G_JewelBlack.mdx
5812,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\WarlockCircle\WarlockMountRitualCircle01.mdx
5813,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\WarlockCircle\WarlockMountRitualCircle01a.mdx
5814,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\WarlockCircle\WarlockMountRitualCircle01b.mdx
5815,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\WarlockCircle\WarlockMountRitualCircle01c.mdx
5831,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BurntOutposts\BurntOutpost07.mdx
5832,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\HangingScourge\ScourgeBodyHangingFemale01.mdx
5833,World\Azeroth\DeadwindPass\PassiveDoodads\HangingBodies\DeadwindHangingBody01.mdx
5834,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BurntOutposts\BurntOutpost04.mdx
5835,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\HangingScourge\ScourgeBodyHangingFemale02.mdx
5836,World\Azeroth\DeadwindPass\PassiveDoodads\HangingBodies\DeadwindHangingBody02.mdx
5851,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMediumOpen05.mdx
5871,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\NightmareSummoning\NightmareBell.mdx
5872,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\NightmareSummoning\NightmareCandle.mdx
5873,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\NightmareSummoning\NightmareStone.mdx
5874,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\ActiveDoodads\SuppressionTrap\BlackrockSuppressionTrap.mdx
5891,World\Generic\Ogre\ActiveDoodads\OgreHead\PikeForked.mdx
5911,World\Dungeon\GoldshireInn\InnPillow\InnPillow.mdx
5912,World\Generic\PVP\CTFflags\AllianceCTFflag.mdx
5913,World\Generic\PVP\CTFflags\HordeCTFflag.mdx
5914,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\HaremPillow02\HaremPillow02.mdx
5931,World\Generic\PVP\Runes\PVP_Rune_Speed.mdx
5932,World\Generic\PVP\Runes\PVP_Rune_Invis.mdx
5951,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\OnyxiaTrophyPost\HordeNefarianPost.mdx
5952,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\OnxiaTrophy\AllianceHangingNefarianTrophy.mdx
5971,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxTroll.mdx
5972,World\Goober\G_DragonEggPrismatic01.mdx
5973,World\Generic\PVP\Runes\PVP_Rune_Speed_Icon.mdx
5974,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Braziers\OrcPVPBonfireLarge.mdx
5975,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Trees\WestFallTree01.mdx
5991,World\Generic\PVP\Runes\PVP_Rune_Restoration.mdx
5992,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Plaque\PlaqueStone01.mdx
5993,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Baskets\SmallBasket01.mdx
5994,World\Goober\G_KruskSpear.mdx
5995,World\Generic\PVP\Runes\PVP_Rune_Berserker.mdx
6011,WORLD\GENERIC\PVP\WARSONG\WARSONGGULCH_ORC_DOOR01.MDX
6033,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\HumanSignPost01.mdx
6034,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\CarnieTent_small01.mdx
6035,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Crates\ElfCrate01.mdx
6036,World\Dungeon\GoldshireInn\InnBarrel\InnBarrel.mdx
6037,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcBarrel03.mdx
6038,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Lanterns\GeneralLantern01.mdx
6051,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Braziers\StormwindDwarfBrazier.mdx
6071,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SpiderEggsGround\CaveKoboldSpiderEggsGround.mdx
6072,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SpiderEggsSack\SpiderEggSack02.mdx
6073,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SpiderEggsSack\SpiderEggSack03.mdx
6091,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carnival_Banner01.mdx
6131,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carni_Wagon01.mdx
6132,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\CreatureDeathSkeletons\DragonFootSoldierBones.mdx
6133,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\HayStack\WestfallHayStack01.mdx
6134,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\WoodSignPostWorn01.mdx
6135,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\WoodSignPostNice01.mdx
6136,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\ActiveDoodads\Outhouse\OuthouseTrapped.mdx
6137,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carnival_Banner02.mdx
6138,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\FortuneTeller.mdx
6139,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\FoodVendor.mdx
6140,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carnie_Merchant01.mdx
6141,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\SouvenireShop.mdx
6142,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\TicketMaster.mdx
6143,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Post\BootyBayPost.mdx
6144,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carni_Wagon_empty01.mdx
6145,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\HayBail01.mdx
6146,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\HayBail02.mdx
6147,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\AnimalTrainer.mdx
6148,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\WaterTroughs\WaterTroughSmall01.mdx
6149,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\TargetPractice.mdx
6150,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\ElwynnFences\ElwynnFenceSimple.mdx
6151,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\ElwynnFences\ElwynnWoodFence01.mdx
6152,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\ShoutBox.mdx
6153,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Mugs\OrcMug01.mdx
6154,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\CheeseWedgeSwiss01.mdx
6155,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\BreadFrench01.mdx
6156,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\BreadFrenchHalf.mdx
6157,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\CarnivalRailing.mdx
6158,World\Lordaeron\AeriePeaks\PassiveDoodads\Trees\AeriePeaksStump01.mdx
6171,World\Azeroth\ZulGurub\ActiveDoodads\SpiderArea\NastySpiderEgg.mdx
6191,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DragonKinNests\DragonKinNestclump01.mdx
6192,World\Kalimdor\Dustwallow\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\DustwallowBush01.mdx
6193,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\WoodPiles\DarkIronWoodPile01.mdx
6194,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAllianceStatusBar2Min.mdx
6211,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerNeutral.mdx
6231,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\LightHouseBeam\LightHouseEffect.mdx
6251,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAllianceFlagOnly.mdx
6252,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerAllianceBWFlagOnly.mdx
6253,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerHordeFlagOnly.mdx
6254,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerHordeBWFlagOnly.mdx
6271,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerNeutralFlagOnly.mdx
6291,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_01.mdx
6311,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersBunchDead01.mdx
6312,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Totems\TaurenTotem09.mdx
6313,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersBunch04.mdx
6314,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Tools\GnomeTool03.mdx
6315,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Candles\NE_Candle01.mdx
6316,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\SeaWeed\GenericSeaWeed10.mdx
6317,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\SeaWeed\GenericSeaWeed05.mdx
6318,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\Plant01.mdx
6319,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\Plant02.mdx
6320,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\Plant03.mdx
6321,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\Plant05.mdx
6322,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SeaWeed01.mdx
6323,World\Generic\Underwater\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SeaWeed02.mdx
6324,World\Azeroth\BootyBay\PassiveDoodad\FishingPoles\FishingPole01.mdx
6325,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Bush\PumpkinPatch01.mdx
6326,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\diseasedpumpkin\DiseasedPumpkin.mdx
6327,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Refuse\Bone02.mdx
6328,World\Azeroth\TheBlastedlands\PassiveDoodads\Bones\BlastedLandsBonePile02.mdx
6329,World\Azeroth\TheBlastedlands\PassiveDoodads\Bones\BlastedLandsBonePile03.mdx
6331,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Smoke\TaurenColoredSmoke01.mdx
6332,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\ElementalRifts\AirRift.mdx
6333,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\ElementalRifts\FireRift.mdx
6351,World\Goober\G_Pumpkin_01.mdx
6352,World\Azeroth\ZulGurub\PassiveDoodads\Lightning\ZulGurubLightningMadness.mdx
6353,World\Generic\Human\ActiveDoodads\Doors\GenericWroughtGate01.mdx
6354,World\Generic\Human\ActiveDoodads\Doors\UndeadWroughtGate01.mdx
6355,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Ruins\DarkshoreRuinWall04.mdx
6356,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Tables\DwarvenTableOrnate01.mdx
6357,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Chairs\IronForgeChair_average01.mdx
6358,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Jars\Jar02.mdx
6359,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Jars\Jar03.mdx
6360,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Rugs\StormwindRug02.mdx
6361,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\InstancePortal\InstancePortalCollision.mdx
6362,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Tables\OrcBench01.mdx
6363,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\Candle02.mdx
6364,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\Candle03.mdx
6365,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jars\JarOrc01.mdx
6366,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingBarrel01.mdx
6367,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jars\JarOrc03.mdx
6368,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jars\JarOrc04.mdx
6369,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Jars\JarOrc05.mdx
6370,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Lights\GeneralTorch01.mdx
6371,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Mugs\Mug02.mdx
6383,WORLD\AZEROTH\STRANGLETHORN\PASSIVEDOODADS\TROLLRUINSGONG\TROLLRUINSGONG03.MDX
6384,WORLD\AZEROTH\ZULGURUB\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\ZULGURUBPENDOOR.MDX
6385,WORLD\AZEROTH\ZULGURUB\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\ZULGURUBFORCEFIELD.MDX
6386,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\ClanBanner03.mdx
6387,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\ClanBanner06.mdx
6388,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\ForsakenBanner\ForsakenBanner01.mdx
6389,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Banners\CrimsonBanner01.mdx
6390,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Banners\NightElfTreeBanner02.mdx
6391,World\Generic\PVP\CollisionWall\CollisionWallPvP01.mdx
6392,World\Goober\G_SoundPortal.mdx
6393,World\Azeroth\ZulGurub\ActiveDoodads\VoodooPile\VoodooPile01.mdx
6394,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationBannerStands\ExcavationBannerStand.mdx
6395,World\Azeroth\ZulGurub\PassiveDoodads\heart\heartofhakkar.mdx
6396,World\Azeroth\BootyBay\PassiveDoodad\FishingBox\FishingBox.mdx
6397,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\ElementalRifts\WaterRift.mdx
6398,World\Goober\G_Pumpkin_02.mdx
6399,World\Goober\G_Pumpkin_03.mdx
6400,World\Goober\G_WitchHat_01.mdx
6401,World\Goober\G_WitchBroom_01.mdx
6402,World\Goober\G_HangingSkeleton_01.mdx
6403,World\Goober\G_Ghost_01.mdx
6404,World\Goober\G_CandyBucket_01.mdx
6405,World\Goober\G_AppleBob_01.mdx
6406,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\VoodooStuff\SkullCandle01.mdx
6407,World\critter\bats\Bat01.mdx
6408,World\critter\bats\Bat02.mdx
6409,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\VoodooStuff\SkullCandle02.mdx
6410,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\DuskwoodScarecrow\DuskScarecrow.mdx
6411,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Bonfire\KarazahnBonFire01.mdx
6412,World\Generic\Passive Doodads\WantedPosters\NewWantedPoster03.mdx
6413,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\HangingCrystals\outlandhangingcrystal01.mdx
6414,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\DiamondCrystal01.mdx
6415,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\DiamondCrystal02.mdx
6416,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\DiamondCrystal03.mdx
6417,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Halloween\HangingSkullLight01.mdx
6418,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Halloween\HangingSkullLight02.mdx
6419,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\TwilightTablet\TwilightTabletLower.mdx
6420,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\TwilightTablet\TwilightTabletUpper.mdx
6421,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Halloween\BurningAsh01.mdx
6422,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Halloween\BurningWickerman01.mdx
6423,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\VolcanicVents\VolcanicVentSmallOff01.mdx
6424,World\Goober\G_ControlConsoleTonk.mdx
6425,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\Silithus_commnicationCrystal_01.mdx
6426,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\Silithus_commnicationCrystal_02.mdx
6427,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\Silithus_commnicationCrystal_03.mdx
6428,World\Goober\G_HologramBaseTanaris.mdx
6429,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carni_Cannon.mdx
6430,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\Carni_CannonTarget.mdx
6431,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\GlyphedCrystal.mdx
6432,World\Goober\G_SporeMushroom.mdx
6433,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BE_SignpostSign_stone_01.mdx
6434,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_Shipwreck.mdx
6435,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_03.mdx
6448,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\CratesFirstAid\CrateAllianceFirstAid01.mdx
6449,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\CratesFirstAid\CrateHordeFirstAid01.mdx
6450,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\InstancePortal\InstancePortal_Green.mdx
6451,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\RubyCrystalLarge01.mdx
6452,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\GreenGroundFog.mdx
6453,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack01Copper.mdx
6454,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack02Mithril.mdx
6455,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBars01Iron.mdx
6456,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBars01Mithril.mdx
6457,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBars01Truesilver.mdx
6458,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack01Iron.mdx
6459,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack01Truesilver.mdx
6460,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack02Copper.mdx
6461,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBars01Copper.mdx
6462,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack01Mithril.mdx
6463,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack02Iron.mdx
6464,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\MetalBars\MetalBarStack02Truesilver.mdx
6465,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\SteamTank\IronForgeSteamTank.mdx
6466,World\Goober\G_ControlConsoleZippelin.mdx
6467,WORLD\SKILLACTIVATED\TRADESKILLENABLERS\TRADESKILL_ALCHEMYSET_03.MDX
6470,WORLD\KALIMDOR\SILITHUS\ACTIVEDOODADS\AHNQIRAJDOOR\AHNQIRAJDOOR01.MDX
6471,WORLD\KALIMDOR\SILITHUS\ACTIVEDOODADS\AHNQIRAJDOOR\AHNQIRAJDOOR02.MDX
6474,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Teleporter\BE_Teleporter_01.mdx
6475,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Large01.mdx
6476,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\ScryingOrb\BE_ScryingOrb.mdx
6477,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Large05.mdx
6478,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Large02.mdx
6479,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Shovel\Shovel.mdx
6480,World\Lordaeron\AlteracMountains\PassiveDoodads\OpenGraves\AlteracOpenGrave01.mdx
6481,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\WoodPlanks\DarkIronWoodPlanks07.mdx
6482,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_02.mdx
6483,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\ActiveDoodads\AhnQirajDoor\AhnQirajSandTrap.mdx
6484,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Sack01_01\Sack01_01.mdx
6485,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_Oil.mdx
6486,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\ActiveDoodads\Ahn_Quiraj_OssirianCrystal\Ahn_quiraj_ossirianCrystal.mdx
6487,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookLargeOpen03.mdx
6488,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmallOpen05.mdx
6489,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\FirecrackerString_Blue01.mdx
6490,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\FirecrackerString_Red01.mdx
6491,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Cloth_Level01.mdx
6492,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraBlueHuge.mdx
6493,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Cloth_Level02.mdx
6494,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Cloth_Level03.mdx
6495,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Cloth_Level04.mdx
6496,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Cloth_Level05.mdx
6497,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Cloth_Level06.mdx
6498,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\FoodHerbs_Level01.mdx
6499,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Metals_Level01.mdx
6500,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Leather_Level01.mdx
6501,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\WoodCross01.mdx
6502,World\Goober\G_ChestAhnQiraj.mdx
6503,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Leather_Level02.mdx
6504,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Leather_Level03.mdx
6505,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Leather_Level04.mdx
6506,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Leather_Level05.mdx
6507,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Leather_Level06.mdx
6508,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Tables\InnTableSmall.mdx
6509,World\Goober\G_Firework01Red.mdx
6510,World\Goober\G_Firework02Red.mdx
6511,World\Goober\G_Firework03Red.mdx
6512,World\Goober\G_FireworkTwirlySmall01Gold.mdx
6513,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\Buildings\Distillery\Distillery.mdx
6514,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Westfall Stable\WestFallStable01.mdx
6515,World\Goober\G_Firework01Blue.mdx
6516,World\Goober\G_Firework02Blue.mdx
6517,World\Goober\G_Firework01Green.mdx
6518,World\Goober\G_Firework02Green.mdx
6519,World\Goober\G_Firework01White.mdx
6520,World\Goober\G_Firework02White.mdx
6521,World\Goober\G_Firework02Purple.mdx
6522,World\Goober\G_Firework01Purple.mdx
6523,World\Goober\G_Firework01Yellow.mdx
6524,World\Goober\G_Firework02Yellow.mdx
6525,World\Kalimdor\WailingCaverns\PassiveDoodads\Cages\wc_cage01.mdx
6526,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\Fences\BurningSteppesFence.mdx
6527,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_ElementalWater.mdx
6528,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Dw.mdx
6529,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Gn.mdx
6530,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Hu.mdx
6531,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Ne.mdx
6532,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Or.mdx
6533,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Sc.mdx
6534,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Ta.mdx
6535,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYear_HeroPortrait_Tr.mdx
6536,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LuckyMoneyEnvelope_01.mdx
6537,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearLantern_Alliance_Hanging.mdx
6538,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearLantern_Alliance_Standing.mdx
6539,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearLantern_Horde_Hanging.mdx
6540,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearLantern_Horde_Standing.mdx
6541,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\LunarNewYear_Lights.mdx
6542,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\LunarNewYear_LightsX3.mdx
6543,World\Goober\G_FireworkLauncher01.mdx
6544,World\Goober\G_FireworkLauncher02.mdx
6545,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearBanner_Alliance_Hanging.mdx
6546,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearBanner_Alliance_Hanging02.mdx
6547,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearBanner_Horde_Hanging.mdx
6548,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearBanner_Horde_Hanging02.mdx
6549,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearBanner_Alliance_Standing.mdx
6550,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\LunarNewYear\LunarNewYearBanner_Horde_Standing.mdx
6551,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Metals_Level02.mdx
6552,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Metals_Level03.mdx
6553,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Metals_Level04.mdx
6554,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Metals_Level05.mdx
6555,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Metals_Level06.mdx
6556,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Dock\DarkshoreDock.mdx
6557,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Docks\DarkshoreDock01.mdx
6558,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium03.mdx
6559,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\ActiveDoodads\SandWorm\SandWorm_RockBase.mdx
6560,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Food_Level02.mdx
6561,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Herbs_Level02.mdx
6562,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Herbs_Level03.mdx
6563,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Herbs_level04.mdx
6564,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Herbs_level05.mdx
6565,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Herbs_level06.mdx
6566,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Food_Level03.mdx
6567,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Food_Level04.mdx
6568,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Food_Level05.mdx
6569,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Food_Level06.mdx
6570,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\silithus_crystal_formation_03.mdx
6571,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\FloatingRedCrystalBroken03.mdx
6572,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\AuraRedHuge.mdx
6573,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\FloatingRedCrystalBroken01.mdx
6574,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Furs01.mdx
6575,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Furs02.mdx
6576,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Furs03.mdx
6577,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Furs04.mdx
6578,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Furs05.mdx
6579,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Furs06.mdx
6580,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Herbs01.mdx
6581,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Herbs02.mdx
6582,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Herbs03.mdx
6583,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Herbs04.mdx
6584,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Herbs05.mdx
6585,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Herbs06.mdx
6586,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Cloth01.mdx
6587,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Cloth02.mdx
6588,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Cloth03.mdx
6589,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Cloth04.mdx
6590,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Cloth05.mdx
6591,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Cloth06.mdx
6592,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Food01.mdx
6593,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Food02.mdx
6594,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Food03.mdx
6595,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Food04.mdx
6596,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Food05.mdx
6597,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Food06.mdx
6598,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Metal01.mdx
6599,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Metal02.mdx
6600,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Metal03.mdx
6601,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Metal04.mdx
6602,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Metal05.mdx
6603,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\AhnQiraj\Horde_Metal06.mdx
6604,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Christmas\mistletoe02.mdx
6605,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\MapTable\HordeMapTable.mdx
6606,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Crates\GrainCrate01.mdx
6607,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopFireworksBarrel.mdx
6608,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Tables\ElvenWoodenTable01.mdx
6609,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopAmmoBoxBlue.mdx
6610,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopAmmoBoxBlueBlock.mdx
6611,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopAmmoBoxRed.mdx
6612,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Tables\DwarvenTableSmall.mdx
6613,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Tables\OrcTable01.mdx
6615,World\Scale\50x50.mdx
6616,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BL_round_Crate_002.mdx
6617,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\GreyGroundFog.mdx
6618,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\ShadowFangFog01.mdx
6619,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Small01.mdx
6620,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\FogBox.mdx
6621,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\DarkMoonFairePoster.mdx
6622,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\SatyrBanners\MrdnSatyrBanner03.mdx
6623,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingCoffin01.mdx
6625,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_SILVERRMDOOR02.MDX
6626,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_SECRETDOOR.MDX
6627,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_BRIDGEDOORS.MDX
6628,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_CHESSROOMDOORS.MDX
6629,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_DININGDOORS.MDX
6630,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_DININGRUINDOOR.MDX
6631,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_SECRETROOMDOOR.MDX
6632,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_SILVERRMDOOR01.MDX
6633,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHN_STAGEDOOR.MDX
6634,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesWreath01.mdx
6635,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesStreamers.mdx
6636,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesStreamersx3.mdx
6637,World\wmo\transports\BlackCitadel\BlackCitadel.wmo
6638,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinMachinery\GoblinHutBottles.mdx
6639,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinMachinery\GoblinMachinery.mdx
6640,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesRibbon01.mdx
6641,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesRibbon02.mdx
6642,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesPlant.mdx
6643,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesWreathHanging.mdx
6644,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesCandle.mdx
6645,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Tombs\TombStoneMonument01.mdx
6646,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersWreath01.mdx
6647,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersBunch01.mdx
6648,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersBunch03.mdx
6649,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesWreathFloating.mdx
6650,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Obsidian_Miningnode_01.mdx
6651,World\Goober\G_CageBase.mdx
6652,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesWreathHanginghuge.mdx
6653,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesRibbon01huge.mdx
6654,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\Valentines_Blanket.mdx
6655,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesArc.mdx
6656,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesCrate.mdx
6657,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesWreath01huge.mdx
6658,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\ANQUIRAJ\Lightshaft\Hive_lightshaft01.mdx
6659,World\Goober\G_EssenceDistiller.mdx
6660,World\Goober\G_EpicBrazierYellow.mdx
6661,World\Goober\G_EpicBrazierBlue.mdx
6662,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnFlower01.mdx
6663,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\ActiveDoodads\ArenaFlag\ArenaFlag.mdx
6664,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\ANQUIRAJ\Lightshaft\Hive_lightshaft02.mdx
6665,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\ActiveDoodads\IllidanCrystal\IllidanCrystal01.mdx
6666,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\NightElfLanternBlue\NE_LanternBlue01.mdx
6667,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\ANQUIRAJ\Fireflies\Hive_Fireflies_01.mdx
6668,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\DreamCatchers\EmeraldDreamCatcher01.mdx
6669,World\Kalimdor\Ashenvale\ActiveDoodads\MannarothSpear\AshenvaleMannarothSpear.mdx
6670,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Barrel\BE_Barrel_01.mdx
6671,World\Goober\G_HolyLightWell.mdx
6672,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_DEATHKNIGHT.MDX
6673,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_ABOM_MINI.MDX
6674,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_ABOM.MDX
6675,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_PLAGUE.MDX
6676,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_PORTCULLIS.MDX
6677,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_SPIDER.MDX
6678,World\Goober\G_Necropolis.mdx
6679,World\Goober\G_ScourgeRuneCircleCrystal.mdx
6680,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Mummies\AQ_mummy01.mdx
6681,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Engineering\Spring.mdx
6682,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingBoards01.mdx
6683,World\Azeroth\TheBlastedlands\PassiveDoodads\Ruins\BrokenGateWood01.mdx
6684,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\FURNACE\FURNACE_SKULL01.MDX
6685,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\GATES\DEATHKNIGHT_GATE01.MDX
6686,World\Azeroth\TheBlastedlands\PassiveDoodads\Bones\BlastedLandsSpine01.mdx
6687,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_WEB_LARGE.MDX
6688,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_WEB_BOSS.MDX
6689,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\NOX_DOOR_SLIME.MDX
6690,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\THRONE\KELTHUZAD_THRONE.MDX
6691,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_YELLOW.MDX
6692,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_RED.MDX
6693,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_ORANGE.MDX
6694,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_PURPLE.MDX
6695,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\FROSTWYRM_WATERFALL.MDX
6696,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_TOP.MDX
6697,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_YELLOW_BOSSROOM.MDX
6698,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_RED_BOSSROOM.MDX
6699,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_PURPLE_BOSSROOM.MDX
6700,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_ORANGE_BOSSROOM.MDX
6701,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\ANVIL\NOX_ANVIL.MDX
6702,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZAHNPORTCULLIS.MDX
6703,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Carnival\CokeTent.mdx
6704,World\Kalimdor\Winterspring\PassiveDoodads\FurbolgTotems\FurbolgTotemSnow01.mdx
6705,World\Azeroth\BootyBay\PassiveDoodad\DeadFish\FishRack.mdx
6706,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\DemonCrystals\BE_DemonCrystal_01.mdx
6707,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\ClanBanner07Warsong.mdx
6708,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\WeaponCrates\WeaponCrateAllianceSword.mdx
6709,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Banners\BannerArgentDawn.mdx
6710,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Moonstone\silvermyst_moonstone_blue.mdx
6711,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Moonstone\silvermyst_moonstone_red.mdx
6712,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Moonstone\silvermyst_moonstone_green.mdx
6713,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\PASSIVEDOODADS\THRONE\KARAZAHNTHRONE01.MDX
6714,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\Naxxramas\IcyRune01.mdx
6715,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\CatapultRuins\CatapultBeam.mdx
6716,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WreckedBuildings\WreckedBuildingHRedBrick01.mdx
6717,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WreckedBuildings\WreckedBuildingHWall01.mdx
6718,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WreckedBuildings\WreckedBuildingHWall02.mdx
6719,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WreckedBuildings\WreckedBuildingHBase01.mdx
6720,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WreckedBuildings\WreckedBuildingHBase02.mdx
6721,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WreckedBuildings\WreckedBuildingHBase03.mdx
6722,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\FloatingRubble\OutlandTowerFloatingRubble.mdx
6723,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingBoardsBurning01.mdx
6724,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingTree01.mdx
6725,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Bleachers\BleachersWood01.mdx
6726,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\outlandrubble02.mdx
6727,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\outlandrubble03.mdx
6728,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\outlandrubble04.mdx
6729,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\outlandrubble05.mdx
6730,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Debris\TS_Debris01.mdx
6731,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Debris\TS_Debris02.mdx
6732,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Debris\TS_Debris08.mdx
6733,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\PassiveDoodads\DebrisWall\AzsharaDebrisWall.mdx
6734,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingTree02.mdx
6735,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingTree03.mdx
6736,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\WoodPlanks\DarkIronWoodPlanks06.mdx
6737,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Crate.mdx
6738,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationTentPavillion\ExcavationTentPavillion.mdx
6739,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OrcSleepMats\OrcSleepMat01.mdx
6740,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OrcSleepMats\OrcSleepMat02.mdx
6742,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_FishSchool_EelsYellow.mdx
6743,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\MapTable\HordeMapTable_Outland.mdx
6744,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\campfire\BE_Campfire01.mdx
6745,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_WreathFloating.mdx
6746,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Wreath01.mdx
6747,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\Naxxramas_Frostwyrm_Birth.mdx
6748,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_WreathHanginghuge.mdx
6749,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Ghostlands\moonstone\ghostlands_moonstone.mdx
6750,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\gravestones\Hellfire_gravestones_Alliance_01.mdx
6751,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Crystals\SilvermystCrystal01.mdx
6752,World\Goober\G_IceBlock.mdx
6753,World\KhazModan\Badlands\PassiveDoodads\Trees\BadlandsCactus01.mdx
6754,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Bonfire_Large01.mdx
6755,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Bonfire_Large02.mdx
6756,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Bonfire_Large03.mdx
6757,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Bushes\HellfireBushThorn01.mdx
6758,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Bushes\HellfireBushThorn02.mdx
6759,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Bushes\HellfireBushThorn03.mdx
6760,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\ANQUIRAJ\Sandwaterfall\Hive_Sand.mdx
6761,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Brazier_02.mdx
6762,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Ribbon01huge.mdx
6763,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Ribbon02.mdx
6764,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Brazier_03.mdx
6765,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Brazier_01.mdx
6766,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Streamers.mdx
6767,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Candles\Scholme_GreenRug.mdx
6768,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Candles\Scholme_PurpleRug.mdx
6769,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Streamersx3.mdx
6770,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\KELTHUZAD_WINDOW_PORTAL.MDX
6771,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_MayPole.mdx
6772,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Crystals\SilvermystCrystalBig02.mdx
6773,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HELLFIRE_BOSSDOOR01.MDX
6774,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\Nox_portal_bottom.mdx
6775,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\TESLA\NOX_TESLA.MDX
6776,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\MuseumSkeletons\DragonSkeletonHanging.mdx
6777,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_BloodThistle.mdx
6778,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Machines\DR_MachineParts01.mdx
6779,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_TAVERN.MDX
6780,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_BANK.MDX
6781,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_GENERALSHOP.MDX
6782,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\ClanBanner05.mdx
6783,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\BlackRockBanners\BlackRockClanBanner01.mdx
6784,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonMawGates\DragonmawBanner.mdx
6785,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\ACTIVEDOODADS\SPORETRAP\PLAGUEWINGSPORETRAP.MDX
6786,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Bonfire_Large04.mdx
6787,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_ORANGE_BOSSROOM_EYE.MDX
6788,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_PURPLE_BOSSROOM_EYE.MDX
6789,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_RED_BOSSROOM_EYE.MDX
6790,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\NOX_PORTAL_YELLOW_BOSSROOM_EYE.MDX
6791,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BL_round_Crate_004_open.mdx
6792,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BL_sq_Crate_001.mdx
6793,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BE_fencePost_001.mdx
6794,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Banners\BE_Banner01.mdx
6795,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Banners\BE_Banner02.mdx
6796,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Banners\BE_Banner03.mdx
6797,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Platters\PlatterGoldOrnate02.mdx
6798,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Adamantium_Miningnode_01.mdx
6799,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\FelIron_Miningnode_01.mdx
6800,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Khorium_Miningnode_01.mdx
6801,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Bowls\BowlWood02.mdx
6802,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Bottles\BE_Bottle01.mdx
6803,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\KodoEggs\KodoEgg02.mdx
6804,World\Goober\G_MummyTroll.mdx
6805,World\Dungeon\Cave\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\BasiliskCrystal02.mdx
6806,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Plants\outlandplant01.mdx
6807,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_SpineLeaf.mdx
6808,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\CargoNetBoxes\DeadMineCargoNetBoxes.mdx
6809,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\TavernStuff\GrainSacs01.mdx
6810,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Debris\TS_Debris07.mdx
6811,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Barrels\DwarvenBarrel01.mdx
6812,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Hu.mdx
6813,World\NoDXT\Generic\PassiveDoodads\VolumetricLights\ST_LightShaft.mdx
6814,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeathSkeletons\DwarfMaleDeathSkeleton.mdx
6815,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Statues\UtherStatue.mdx
6816,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\FelOrcBanner01.mdx
6817,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Scrolls\UldamanScroll02.mdx
6818,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\MagicalImplements\NEMagicImplement01.mdx
6819,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Statues\WoodWreckedStatue02.mdx
6820,World\Dungeon\ScarletMonastery\PassiveDoodads\Statues\statueHMpaladin.mdx
6821,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\PassiveDoodads\AnimalHeadStatues\DireMaulStoneBearStatue.mdx
6822,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\PassiveDoodads\AnimalHeadStatues\DireMaulStoneDeerStatue.mdx
6823,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\PassiveDoodads\AnimalHeadStatues\DireMaulStoneOwlStatue.mdx
6824,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Signs\DR_Signpost_Sign01.mdx
6825,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\PassiveDoodads\NagaFlags\NagaFlag01.mdx
6826,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeadTreeLogs\DeadTreeLog02.mdx
6827,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\TirisfallGladeBush04.mdx
6828,World\KhazModan\LochModan\PassiveDoodads\Trees\LochModanTreeLog01.mdx
6829,World\Kalimdor\Kalidar\PassiveDoodads\FurbolgTotem\FurbolgTotem01.mdx
6830,World\Kalimdor\Kalidar\PassiveDoodads\FurbolgTotem\FurbolgTotem02.mdx
6831,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Karazhan.mdx
6832,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfireCitadel\Passivedoodads\Banners\Hellfire_banner_Type01.mdx
6833,World\Kalimdor\StoneTalon\PassiveDoodads\TreeStumps\StoneTreeStump01.mdx
6834,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBanner_State_Base_Plaguelands.mdx
6835,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Crystals\BloodmystCrystal01.mdx
6836,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Crystals\BloodmystCrystal02.mdx
6837,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Crystals\BloodmystCrystal03.mdx
6838,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachine01.mdx
6839,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachine02.mdx
6840,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Bottles\DR_Bottle_02.mdx
6841,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Rocks\OwlBearRock01.mdx
6842,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Rocks\OwlBearRock02.mdx
6843,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Rocks\OwlBearRock03.mdx
6844,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Powercore\Bloodmyst_powercore.mdx
6845,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium06.mdx
6846,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Compass\SilvermystCompass01.mdx
6847,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HELLFIRE_DW_PRISONENTRY.MDX
6848,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TestBall\TestBall.mdx
6849,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Cookpots\DR_Cookpot_01.mdx
6850,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\HolographicStand\DR_holographic_stand.mdx
6851,World\Kalimdor\Azshara\PassiveDoodads\Seashells\AzsharaShell05.mdx
6852,World\NoDXT\Detail\TifShl01.mdx
6853,World\NoDXT\Detail\TifShl02.mdx
6854,World\NoDXT\Detail\TifShl03.mdx
6855,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HELLFIRE_DW_CELLDOOR.MDX
6856,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUMMON_DOOR\HELLFIRE_DW_SUMMONDOOR.MDX
6857,World\Kalimdor\Durotar\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\DurotarBush02.mdx
6858,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\ActiveDoodads\Cages\Cage01.mdx
6859,World\Goober\G_FlareAlliance.mdx
6860,World\Goober\G_FlareHorde.mdx
6861,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\2SidedPickAxe.mdx
6862,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TugofWar\TugofWar_RedSpiceGeyser.mdx
6863,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HELLFIRE_DW_MAINPRISONENTRY.MDX
6864,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HELLFIRE_DW_PRISONDOOR.MDX
6865,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\ACTIVEDOODADS\SUMMON_DOOR\HELLFIRE_DW_SUMMONROOMDOOR.MDX
6866,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Tools\GnomeTool02.mdx
6867,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Tools\GnomeTool05.mdx
6868,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Tools\GnomeTool06.mdx
6869,World\Goober\G_BarrelRed.mdx
6870,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxBloodElf.mdx
6871,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TugofWar\TugofWar_DustExtractor.mdx
6872,World\Goober\G_Promotion_Purple.mdx
6873,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\PaladinShrine\PaladinShrine.mdx
6874,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\CorruptedPlants\MaraudonMuShroomLight01.mdx
6875,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Mushrooms\MaraudonMushroomSpikey02.mdx
6876,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TugofWar\TugofWar_RedSpicePile.mdx
6877,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Smoke\D_smoke.mdx
6878,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Smoke\ScholomanceSmoke01.mdx
6879,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Mushrooms\MaraudonShroom01.mdx
6880,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\CorruptedPlants\MaraudonMushroomLight02.mdx
6881,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Crates\DR_Crate_01.mdx
6882,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Banner\DR_Banner01.mdx
6883,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\FishFrenzy\FishFrenzy.mdx
6884,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\LeafPile\Silvermyst_LeafPile.mdx
6885,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\ACTIVEDOODADS\CRACKS\HELLFIRE_DW_LARGEFLOOR_CRACK_ONOFF.MDX
6886,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\PASSIVEDOODADS\CRACKS\HELLFIRE_DW_LARGEFLOOR_CRACK.MDX
6887,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\ACTIVEDOODADS\CRACKS\HELLFIRE_DW_SMALLFLOOR_CRACK_ONOFF.MDX
6888,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Cookpot\BE_cookPot01.mdx
6889,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Ghostlands\Signpost\BE_Signpost_Sign_Ghostlands.mdx
6890,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\BlackSmith\DR_Anvil_01.mdx
6891,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMedium06.mdx
6892,World\Goober\G_BookOpenMedium07.mdx
6893,World\Goober\G_Book01_Black.mdx
6894,World\Goober\G_Book01_Red.mdx
6895,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TugofWar\TugofWar_RedDustBag01.mdx
6896,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfireCitadel\Activedoodads\Cube\MagtheradonCube.mdx
6897,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Eversong\Signpost\BE_Signpost_Sign_Eversong.mdx
6898,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\BoneSpikes\BoneSpike_02.mdx
6899,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\ACTIVEDOODADS\SWITCHES\HF_FLOOR_SWITCH.MDX
6900,WORLD\SKILLACTIVATED\TRADESKILLENABLERS\TRADESKILL_ALCHEMYSET_02.MDX
6901,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Posters\DR_signs_wanted.mdx
6902,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Posters\BE_Signs_Wanted.mdx
6903,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Mushroom\ZangarMushroomTree08Dead.mdx
6904,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\OilDrums\oildrum01.mdx
6905,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\DemonCrystals\BE_DemonCrystal_02.mdx
6906,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManEggLayerBoss.wmo
6907,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagon\MeatWagon.mdx
6908,World\Goober\G_Book01_Green.mdx
6909,World\Goober\G_Book01_Blue.mdx
6910,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\DarkPortal\Hellfire_DarkPortal_FX.mdx
6911,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\FloatingSpore\ZangarMarsh_floatingSpore01.mdx
6912,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Furniture\ElvenStoneStool01.mdx
6913,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Lanterns\NightElfLantern02.mdx
6914,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\StoneRunes\KalidarStoneRune01.mdx
6915,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Naga\Ark\NA_Ark.mdx
6916,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Tables\BE_table_small01.mdx
6917,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\lamppost\DR_Signpost_Sign_ancient.mdx
6918,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Crystals\BloodmystCrystalSmall03_Corrupted.mdx
6919,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Mushroom\ZangarMushroom01.mdx
6920,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\FloatingSpore\ZM_Big_spore_03.mdx
6921,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Spores\MaraudonSpore01.mdx
6922,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\FloatingSpore\ZangarMarsh_floatingSpore02.mdx
6923,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\SporeLight\SporeLight01.mdx
6924,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TheExodar\Passivedoodads\Naaru_core\Exodar_NaruCore_FX.mdx
6925,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Statues\EagleStatue01.mdx
6926,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\KarazahnRockRubble01.mdx
6927,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\BE_Portal\Bloodmyst_BE_Portal.mdx
6928,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Ghostlands\Skulls\Swath_Skull.mdx
6929,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SMOKESTACK\SMOKESTACK.MDX
6930,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMediumOpen03.mdx
6931,World\Kalimdor\Ashenvale\PassiveDoodads\Shrines\NEShrineSatyr.mdx
6932,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\THEEXODAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\EXODAR_CHEESE_SIGN.MDX
6933,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\THEEXODAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\EXODAR_HUNTER_SIGN.MDX
6934,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\THEEXODAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\EXODAR_INN_SIGN.MDX
6935,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\THEEXODAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\EXODAR_WARRIOR_SIGN.MDX
6936,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\THEEXODAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\EXODAR_SMITH_SIGN.MDX
6937,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\THEEXODAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\EXODAR_HERBALISM_SIGN.MDX
6938,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GryphonRoost\GryphonRoost01.mdx
6939,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\WyvernRoost\WyvernRoost01.mdx
6940,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Logs\ZangarLog01.mdx
6941,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Mushroom\ZangarFallenShroom01.mdx
6942,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\TaurenRugs\TaurenRug03.mdx
6943,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Nagrand\DiamondMount\DiamondMountain_Bit.mdx
6944,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\AncientOrc\Banners\AO_Banner01.mdx
6945,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Manathistle.mdx
6946,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_NightmareVine.mdx
6947,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Netherbloom.mdx
6948,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Dreamingglory.mdx
6949,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Ragveil.mdx
6950,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TugofWar\GryphonRoost_Ruined.mdx
6951,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Totems\Burned_Totem02.mdx
6952,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\WetlandsWagons\WetlandsWagon03.mdx
6953,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Signposts\ZangarSignpostpointer01.mdx
6954,WORLD\GENERIC\BLOODELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\BE_SIGNPOSTSIGN_WOOD_01.MDX
6955,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Exodar.mdx
6956,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Silvermoon.mdx
6957,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\OgreBannerTiger.mdx
6958,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\Banners\ShadowCouncil_Banner02.mdx
6959,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\WeaponCrates\WeaponCrateHordeAxe.mdx
6960,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfireCitadel\Passivedoodads\Banners\Hellfire_banner_TypeWide.mdx
6961,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\BrokenCart\KN_BrokenCart02.mdx
6962,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Feathers\FeatherBigRed.mdx
6963,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Sacks\SackHerbsStack02.mdx
6964,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\CrystalBall\AK_CrystalBall01.mdx
6965,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\ActiveDoodads\PVPFlags\EPL_PVPFlags_NorthFort.mdx
6966,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Flamecap.mdx
6967,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_AncientLichen.mdx
6968,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Felweed.mdx
6969,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Terrocone.mdx
6970,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\PineCone\TerokkarPineCone.mdx
6971,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Fountian\DR_fountian_ruined.mdx
6972,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Fires\OM_Campfire_01.mdx
6973,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\FloatingSpore\ZM_Big_Spore_Anim_03.mdx
6974,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Lanterns\DR_Lantern_01.mdx
6975,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\CHAIRS\BE_CHAIR02.MDX
6976,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Plants\outlandplant02.mdx
6977,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Mushroom\ZangarMushroom06_Green.mdx
6978,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Plants\outlandplant05.mdx
6979,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\BENCHES\BE_BENCH01.MDX
6980,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\CHAIRS\BE_CHAIR01.MDX
6981,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\CHAIRS\BE_CHAIR03.MDX
6982,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_ALCHEMY.MDX
6983,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_BOOK.MDX
6984,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_BREAD.MDX
6985,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_CHEESE.MDX
6986,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_COOKING.MDX
6987,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_DRINK.MDX
6988,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_ENGINEERING.MDX
6989,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_HELM.MDX
6990,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_MEAT.MDX
6991,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_POISON.MDX
6992,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_SHIELD.MDX
6993,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_STAFF.MDX
6994,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_SWORD.MDX
6995,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_TAILOR.MDX
6996,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\SHOPSIGNS\BE_SIGNS_AXE.MDX
6997,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\CHAIRS\BE_CHAIR04.MDX
6998,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Bones\OM_Bones_03.mdx
6999,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\SteamTank\RuinedSteamTankAxle01.mdx
7000,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\SteamTank\RuinedSteamTankGear01.mdx
7001,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Supplies\HellfireSupplies_01.mdx
7002,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Dam\outland_bone_dam.mdx
7003,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\bonepile\Terokkar_bonepile02.mdx
7004,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DwarfBones\DwarveBone01.mdx
7005,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Skeleton\BattleGladeSpineHumanDark.mdx
7006,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonLaying03.mdx
7007,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DwarfBones\DwarveBone02.mdx
7008,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\CAMPFIRE\BE_CAMPFIRE02.MDX
7009,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\PASSIVEDOODADS\BONFIRE\KARAZAHNBONFIRE02.MDX
7010,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\MagicDevices\ShadowCouncil_MagicDevice01.mdx
7011,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\MagicDevices\ShadowCouncil_MagicDevice02.mdx
7012,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\OutlandAlienRock03.mdx
7013,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Mailbox\DraeneiPostbox.mdx
7014,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\PUMPINGDOOR\COILFANG_PUMPINGDOOR.MDX
7015,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\WyvernRoost\WyvernRoost_Ruined.mdx
7016,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Monolith\HellfireMonolith01.mdx
7017,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Ruins\BU_Oblisk_01.mdx
7018,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\BladeThrower\orcbladethrower.mdx
7019,World\wmo\Outland\HumanTank\humantank02.wmo
7020,World\wmo\Outland\HumanTank\humantank01.wmo
7021,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent06.mdx
7022,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Teleporter\BU_Teleporter_01.mdx
7023,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Cannon\BU_Cannon_Base.mdx
7024,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagonHauler\MeatWagonHauler.mdx
7025,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagon\MeatWagonWrecked01.mdx
7026,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SHATTRATH\ACTIVEDOODADS\ELEVATOR\ANCDRAE_ELEVATORPIECE.MDX
7027,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\AUCHINDOUN\PASSIVEDOODADS\DOORS\AUCHINDOUN_DOOR_SWINGING.MDX
7028,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\ZANGAR\MUSHROOMBASE\MUSHROOMBASE_ELEVATOR.MDX
7029,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\AncientOrc\Signposts\AO_Signpostpointer01.mdx
7030,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\CorruptedPlants\MaraudonPuffBallRed.mdx
7031,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\PVP\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\PVP_ORC_DOOR_FRONT.MDX
7032,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\PVP\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\PVP_ORC_DOOR_INTERIOR.MDX
7033,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\PVP\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\PVP_OGRE_DOOR_FRONT.MDX
7034,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Holo\DR_Draenei_HoloRunes01.mdx
7035,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Holo\DR_Draenei_HoloRunes02.mdx
7036,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Holo\DR_Draenei_HoloRunes03.mdx
7037,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\FelReaver\BU_Felreaver_01.mdx
7038,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Curb\Hellfire_fireparticle.mdx
7039,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeShield2\BattleGladeShield2.mdx
7040,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\VoodooStuff\BubblingBowl02.mdx
7041,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeSteelPlate02.mdx
7042,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeSteelPlate05.mdx
7043,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\ELEVATOR\CF_ELEVATORPLATFORM.MDX
7044,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Forge\OM_Forge_01.mdx
7045,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Chair\OM_Chair_01.mdx
7046,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopTarget01.mdx
7047,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Targets\GunTargetStand.mdx
7048,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\ArcheryTargets\ArcheryTargetDwarf01.mdx
7049,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopTarget02.mdx
7050,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopTarget03.mdx
7051,World\wmo\Kalimdor\CollidableDoodads\ThousandNeedles\Bridge\1000NeedlesBridge.wmo
7052,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopTarget04.mdx
7053,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Targets\TargetHammer01.mdx
7054,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\Scarecrow\AK_Scarecrow01.mdx
7055,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TheExodar\Passivedoodads\Crystal\Narru_Crystal_Pure.mdx
7056,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazan_WO_BrickRoad.mdx
7057,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_RJ_Stars.mdx
7058,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_RJ_Moon.mdx
7059,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Auchindoun\Passivedoodads\Spirit_FX\Draenei_Spirit_Red.mdx
7060,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\ELEVATOR\CF_ELEVATORPLATFORM_SMALL.MDX
7061,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_RRH_Forest.mdx
7062,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_RRH_Tree.mdx
7063,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_RRH_House.mdx
7064,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_RJ_Balcony.mdx
7065,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Theater\Karazahn_WO_Hay.mdx
7066,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\PVPFlags\Hellfire_PVPFlags_NorthFort.mdx
7067,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\PVPFlags\Hellfire_PVPFlags_SouthFort.mdx
7068,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\PVPFlags\Hellfire_PVPFlags_WestFort.mdx
7069,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\rune\shadowmoon_rune2.mdx
7070,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\IRONFORGECHAIR_ORNATE01.MDX
7071,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\IRONFORGECHAIR_SIMPLE01.MDX
7072,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\FORGE\BE_FORGE.MDX
7073,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachineBroken04.mdx
7074,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Furniture\GnomeChair02.mdx
7075,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_GemCut_03.mdx
7076,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TempestKeep\Activedoodads\Control_Console\TK_Short_Control_Console.mdx
7077,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\TEMPESTKEEP\FACTORYELEVATOR.MDX
7078,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBanner_State_FlagA_Plaguelands.mdx
7079,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Banners\Banner01.mdx
7080,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\MineMachine\CaveKoboldMineMachine.mdx
7081,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachine03.mdx
7082,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachine05.mdx
7083,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTNTWagon\GoblinWagonTNT_01.mdx
7084,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BE_lantern_red_001.mdx
7085,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\AhnQirajGlow\QuirajGlow.mdx
7086,World\Generic\PVP\Warsong\OrcCTFFlagPlaceGlow.mdx
7087,World\wmo\transports\transport_ship_NE\Transportship_NE.wmo
7088,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Crate\ET_Crate01.mdx
7089,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Barrel\ET_Barrel01.mdx
7090,WORLD\GENERIC\OGRE\PASSIVE DOODADS\GRONNGATES\PORTCULLIS_GRONN.MDX
7091,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Generator\BU_Generator_01.mdx
7092,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\PASSIVEDOODADS\BRAIZERS\HELLFIRE_FLOORBRAIZER.MDX
7093,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\HF_MAG_DOOR.MDX
7094,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\ARAKKOA\TRADESKILL\AK_ALCHEMYSET01.MDX
7095,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\HolographicStand\ET_Holographic_Stand.mdx
7096,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_BANK.MDX
7097,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_COOKING.MDX
7098,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_TAVERN.MDX
7099,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_ANVIL.MDX
7100,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_ENGINEERING.MDX
7101,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_TAILOR.MDX
7102,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_GENERALSHOP.MDX
7103,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_BOW.MDX
7104,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_AXES.MDX
7105,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_SHIELD.MDX
7106,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_SWORDS.MDX
7107,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_HERBALISM.MDX
7108,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_BOOK.MDX
7109,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Holo\DR_Draenei_HoloRunes03_Big.mdx
7110,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_ALCHEMY.MDX
7111,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_HELM.MDX
7112,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\SHOPSIGNS\DR_SIGNS_STAFF.MDX
7113,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZHAN_RED_CURTAIN.MDX
7114,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Ruins\BU_Junk_02.mdx
7115,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\FACTORY_DOOR\TK_FACTORY_DOOR.MDX
7116,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Lightray\Terokkar_Lightray01.mdx
7117,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shattrath\Passivedoodads\Central_Energy_FX\Shattrath_Narru_Energy_FX.mdx
7118,World\Kalimdor\DireMaul\ActiveDoodads\CrystalCorrupter\CorruptedCrystalShard_blue.mdx
7119,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TempestKeep\Passivedoodads\PrisonFX\TK_Lightning_FX_Helix_Room.mdx
7120,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TempestKeep\Passivedoodads\PrisonFX\TK_Lightning_Horizontal.mdx
7121,World\Goober\G_SpikeTrap.mdx
7122,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TheExodar\Passivedoodads\Paladin_energy_FX\Exodar_Paladin_Shrine_EnergyFX.mdx
7123,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Passivedoodads\BlueEnergy\Coilfang_Blue_Energy.mdx
7124,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\PowerOrb\BloodElf_PowerOrb_Red.mdx
7125,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARCANE_POD\TK_PRISON_CELL.MDX
7126,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARCANE_BOSS_POD\TK_BOSS_POD.MDX
7127,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Auchindoun\Passivedoodads\Bridge_FX\Auchindoun_Bridge_FX.mdx
7128,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Auchindoun\Passivedoodads\Bridge_FX\Auchindoun_Bridge_Spirits_Flying.mdx
7129,World\wmo\Dungeon\MD_gorge\hellfire_human_seigetower.wmo
7130,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARCANE_DOORS\TK_ARCANE_DOOR_VERT.MDX
7131,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARCANE_DOORS\TK_ARCANE_DOOR_HORIZ.MDX
7132,World\GENERIC\Human\Passive Doodads\Banners\AllianceVeteranBanner02.mdx
7133,World\Dungeon\CavernsOfTime\PassiveDoodads\HourGlass\COT_HourGlass.mdx
7134,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\BENCH\DR_BENCH_01.MDX
7135,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Portal\ET_Portal01.mdx
7136,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_WINDOWS\TK_RAID_WINDOWS_TALL.MDX
7137,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Standard\ET_Standard.mdx
7138,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\Nest\AK_Egg01.mdx
7139,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_DOOR\TK_RAID_DOOR.MDX
7140,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\AK_AlchemyBottle02.mdx
7141,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\AK_AlchemyBottle01.mdx
7142,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\AK_AlchemyBottle03.mdx
7143,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\Nest\AK_NestDebris01.mdx
7144,World\Generic\Ogre\Passive Doodads\OgreBackpacks\OgreBackpack02.mdx
7145,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\NETHERSTORM\COLLECTORTUBES\COLLECTORTUBES_STRAIGHT_STATES.MDX
7146,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Shattrath.mdx
7147,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_BRIDGE_CONTROL\COILFANG_RAID_CONSOLE.MDX
7148,WORLD\GENERIC\ACTIVEDOODADS\INSTANCEPORTAL\INSTANCEPORTAL_PURPLEDIFFICULTY.MDX
7149,WORLD\GENERIC\ACTIVEDOODADS\INSTANCEPORTAL\INSTANCEPORTAL_PURPLEDIFFICULTYICON.MDX
7150,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\ScryingOrb\BE_ScryingOrb_Epic.mdx
7151,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\flyswarms.mdx
7152,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\GnomeStreetSign01.mdx
7153,World\Generic\PVP\CTFflags\NeutralCTFflag.mdx
7154,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVEDOODADS\PRISONCELL\PRISONCELL01.MDX
7155,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_BRIDGE\COILFANG_RAID_BRIDGE_PART1.MDX
7156,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_BRIDGE\COILFANG_RAID_BRIDGE_PART2.MDX
7157,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_BRIDGE\COILFANG_RAID_BRIDGE_PART3.MDX
7158,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_DOOR\COILFANG_RAID_DOOR.MDX
7159,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachine06.mdx
7160,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Lampposts\DR_Lamppost_01.mdx
7161,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\TRANSLOCATOR\BE_TRANSLOCATOR.MDX
7162,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TheExodar\Passivedoodads\Crystal\Crystal_Corrupted.mdx
7163,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SHATTRATH\ACTIVEDOODADS\ELEVATOR\ANCDRAE_ELEVATORPIECE_NETHERSTORM.MDX
7164,World\Lordaeron\AlteracMountains\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\AlteracShrub03.mdx
7165,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcBarracks\OrcBarracks.wmo
7166,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Lamppost\ET_Lamppost01.mdx
7167,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBanner_State_FlagH_Plaguelands.mdx
7168,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\FACTORY_DOOR\TK_FACTORY_DOOR_VERT.MDX
7169,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonBones\DragonBonesBody_noCollision.mdx
7170,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SHATTRATH\ACTIVEDOODADS\EVENTS\SHATTRATHSOUPTENT.MDX
7171,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Cannon\BU_Cannon_01.mdx
7172,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StrangleThornPlant04.mdx
7173,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StrangleThornPlant03.mdx
7174,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StrangleThornPlant01.mdx
7175,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StrangleThornPlant02.mdx
7176,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StrangleThornPlant05.mdx
7177,World\Kalimdor\DragonCave\PassiveDoodads\CharredBodies\CharredBody02.mdx
7178,World\Kalimdor\DragonCave\PassiveDoodads\CharredBodies\CharredBody03.mdx
7179,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\KnickKnacks\DR_KnickKnack_02b.mdx
7180,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Holograms\Hologram_VoidWalker.mdx
7181,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Crystal\TerokkarCrystal03.mdx
7182,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Netherstorm\BioDomes\NS_BioDome_Generic.mdx
7183,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Cage\ET_Cage.mdx
7184,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Wagons\HumanWagon01.mdx
7185,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\DEMONWING\PASSIVEDOODADS\DW_BRAIZER\HELLFIRE_DW_FLOORBRAIZER.MDX
7186,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\TRANSLOCATOR\BE_TRANSLOCATOR_MINOR.MDX
7187,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonBones\DragonBonesBody.mdx
7188,World\Goober\G_DragonEggFreezeChromatic.mdx
7189,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\BurningBooks\BooksOnFire.mdx
7190,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_BRIDGE_CONTROL\COILFANG_RAID_GATE.MDX
7191,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\STEAM\COILFANG_STEAM_OFF_ON.MDX
7192,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Collector\ET_Collector01.mdx
7193,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Crate\ET_Crate01Off.mdx
7194,World\Generic\Buildings\HumanTentMedium\HumanTentMedium.mdx
7195,World\Generic\Buildings\HumanTentLarge\HumanTentLarge.mdx
7196,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\KAEL_STATUE\KAEL_EXPLODE_FX_RIGHT.MDX
7197,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\TEMPESTKEEP\ACTIVEDOODADS\KAEL_STATUE\KAEL_EXPLODE_FX_LEFT.MDX
7199,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Cauldrons\Cauldronempty.mdx
7200,World\Goober\G_BrazierOrcGreen.mdx
7201,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Crates\DR_Crate_02.mdx
7202,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\RaptorNests\WailingCavernsRaptorNest01.mdx
7203,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Netherstorm\BioDomes\NS_BioDome_BG.mdx
7204,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\Braziers\BU_Brazier_01.mdx
7205,World\Goober\G_SnakeTrap.mdx
7206,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_FX\RAID_COLUMN_FX.MDX
7207,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\MagtheridonTrophyPost\MagtheridonTrophyPost.mdx
7208,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\HELLFIRECITADEL\ACTIVEDOODADS\RAID_FX\HELLFIRE_RAID_FX.MDX
7209,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Tables\RoundTable\RoundTable.mdx
7210,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\crystals\ChromaticCrystralFormation_01.mdx
7211,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationTents\ExcavationTent01.mdx
7212,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\ACTIVEDOODADS\ENERGYTOWER\COILFANG TOWERS E_PARTICLE.MDX
7213,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Bomb\BE_ArcaneBomb.mdx
7214,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Bomb\BE_ArcaneBomb_Orb.mdx
7215,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Banners\OgreBannerBoar.mdx
7216,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TempestKeep\Passivedoodads\Container\TK_Container_01.mdx
7217,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\VoodooStuff\VoodooDrum03.mdx
7218,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\orcArrow.mdx
7219,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FlyingInsects\FlyingSmallInsects.mdx
7220,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladeSkullOrc1\BattleGladeSkullOrc1.mdx
7221,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ParticleEmitters\PurpleGroundFog.mdx
7222,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Thorns\outlandthorn01.mdx
7223,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\Smoke\ShadowmoonCrackSmoke01.mdx
7224,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Sacks\SackHerbsStranglekelp01.mdx
7225,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Coffin\Coffin.mdx
7226,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Netherstorm\Crackeffects\NetherstormCrackSmokeBlue.mdx
7227,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Loom\BE_Loom_01.mdx
7228,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Netherstorm\Crackeffects\NetherstormCrackSmoke01.mdx
7229,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Netherstorm\Float_Particles\Netherstorm_Particles.mdx
7230,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Draenei_Wreckage\Draenei_Wreckage_frame.mdx
7231,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Holograms\Hologram_Infernal.mdx
7232,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Holo\DR_Draenei_HoloRunes01_Big.mdx
7233,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookLargeOpen01.mdx
7234,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\TradeSkill\BU_Forge_01.mdx
7235,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TempestKeep\Passivedoodads\Container\TK_Container_02.mdx
7236,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\AncientOrc\crates\AO_OrcCrate03.mdx
7237,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\FelReaver\BU_Felreaver_05.mdx
7238,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\FelReaver\BU_Felreaver_02.mdx
7239,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\FelReaver\BU_Felreaver_03.mdx
7240,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Wagons\OrcWagon02.mdx
7241,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Wagons\OrcWagon03.mdx
7242,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\DRAENEI\BLACKSMITH\DR_FORGE_01.MDX
7243,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Passivedoodads\Lights\Coilfang_Orb_Orange.mdx
7244,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\PowerOrb\BloodElf_PowerOrb_Green.mdx
7245,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\GnomeSignPost01.mdx
7246,World\wmo\Lorderon\Buildings\ZulAman\FTrollTemples\God_Altar.wmo
7247,World\Goober\G_DragonEggChromatic.mdx
7248,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\quest\infernallowpoly.mdx
7249,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\Totem\AK_Totem01.mdx
7250,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\Cage\ET_CageBase.mdx
7251,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Auchindoun\Passivedoodads\Coffin\Ancient_D_Coffin.mdx
7253,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\Tents\ShadowCouncil_Tent01.mdx
7254,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\Tents\ShadowCouncil_Tent02.mdx
7255,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\Torch\ShadowCouncil_Torch.mdx
7256,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\Smoke\BurningAsh02.mdx
7257,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\TempestKeep\FactoryEnergyCube.mdx
7258,World\Generic\PVP\Warsong\NightElfCTFFlagPlaceGlow.mdx
7259,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Nagrand\DarkPortal\DarkPortal_Nagrand_Particles.mdx
7260,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TempestKeep\Passivedoodads\PrisonFX\TK_Lightning_Ball.mdx
7261,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\ShadowCouncil\Banners\ShadowCouncil_Banner01.mdx
7262,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\WallSword01.mdx
7263,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\SatyrFloorBraziers\SatyrFloorBrazierBlue01.mdx
7264,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\SatyrFloorBraziers\SatyrFloorBrazierPurple01.mdx
7265,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\COILFANG\PASSIVEDOODADS\LIGHTS\COILFANG_FLOOR_LIGHT.MDX
7266,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Spike\Spike.mdx
7267,World\Dungeon\CavernsOfTime\PassiveDoodads\Portal\COT_portalFX.mdx
7268,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\KnickKnacks\DR_Banner02.mdx
7269,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shattrath\Passivedoodads\Lighting\Ancient_D_Braizer_Blue.mdx
7270,World\Goober\G_ExplodingBallista.mdx
7271,World\Goober\G_BloodCauldron.mdx
7272,World\Scale\100x100.mdx
7273,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Pedestals\KarazahnPedestals02.mdx
7274,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\MarkofKael\MarkofKael.mdx
7275,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfireCitadel\DemonWing\Activedoodads\Summoning_power_room\Hellfire_DW_SummonPower.mdx
7276,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Trees\TerokkarTreeSapling.mdx
7277,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Bushes\TerokkarBush01.mdx
7278,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Trees\TerokkarTreeSmall.mdx
7279,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Trees\TerokkarTreeMedium.mdx
7280,World\wmo\Dungeon\Terokkar_trees\Terokkar_trees01.wmo
7281,World\wmo\Dungeon\Terokkar_trees\Terokkar_tree_micro.wmo
7282,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Statues\BustHF01.mdx
7283,World\Kalimdor\Barrens\PassiveDoodads\Bushes\BarrensBush03.mdx
7284,World\KhazModan\LochModan\PassiveDoodads\Trees\LochTallGrass05.mdx
7285,World\KhazModan\LochModan\PassiveDoodads\Trees\LochTallGrass07.mdx
7286,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Trees\BladesTerokkarTreeSapling.mdx
7287,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Trees\BladesTerokkarTreeLarge.mdx
7288,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\Trees\TerokkarTreeLarge.mdx
7289,World\Goober\G_BrazierOrcBlue.mdx
7290,World\Goober\G_BrazierOrcRed.mdx
7291,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\TempestKeep\Narru_Crystal_Corrupted.mdx
7292,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Brazier\ScholomanceBrazier01Purple.mdx
7293,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Brazier\ScholomanceBrazier01Green.mdx
7294,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Brazier\ScholomanceBrazier01Orange.mdx
7295,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Passivedoodads\cages\cf_groundcage.mdx
7296,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\KnickKnacks\DR_KnickKnack_04.mdx
7297,World\Kalimdor\StoneTalon\ActiveDoodads\Tree\g_sapling02.mdx
7298,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollDrum\TrollDungeonDrum03.mdx
7299,World\Generic\PvP\CollisionWall\CollisionWallPvP01_Textured.mdx
7300,World\GOOBER\G_WellOfSouls_Channeling.mdx
7301,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\AmethystCrystal06.mdx
7302,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonSitting01.mdx
7303,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonSitting02.mdx
7304,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonSitting03.mdx
7305,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonLaying01.mdx
7306,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Skeletons\SkeletonSitting04.mdx
7307,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\TestingTubes\Skeleton_in_a_jar.mdx
7308,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonSitting01.mdx
7309,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonSitting02.mdx
7310,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonSitting03.mdx
7311,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonLaying02.mdx
7312,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Skeletons\lightSkeletonLaying03.mdx
7313,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\WallHangings\elfwallhanging08.mdx
7314,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\WallHangings\elfwallhanging09.mdx
7315,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\DruidBeds\WailingDruidBed.mdx
7316,World\Kalimdor\WailingCaverns\PassiveDoodads\FangDruids\WC_BedStone.mdx
7317,World\NoDXT\Generic\PassiveDoodads\VolumetricLights\COT_lightshaftA.mdx
7318,World\Lordaeron\AeriePeaks\PassiveDoodads\Boulders\AerieBoulder02.mdx
7319,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_COMMONDOOR.MDX
7320,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_GATE.MDX
7321,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Trees\EmeraldDreamFountainTree01.mdx
7322,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamBellFlower01.mdx
7323,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamPurpleFlower02.mdx
7324,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DreamBellFlower02.mdx
7325,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamDroopingFlower02.mdx
7326,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamSpinningFlower01.mdx
7327,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Trees\EmeraldDreamFountainTree02.mdx
7328,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Trees\EmeraldDreamFountainTree03.mdx
7329,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Trees\EmeraldDreamFountainTree05.mdx
7330,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Activedoodads\Raid_Bridge_Control\Coilfang_Raid_Bridge_Controls.mdx
7331,World\Kalimdor\Kalidar\PassiveDoodads\MoonWellWater\MooWellWaterFX.mdx
7332,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\DreamCatchers\EmeraldDreamCatcher02.mdx
7333,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\DreamCatchers\EmeraldDreamCatcher04.mdx
7334,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Dw.mdx
7335,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Gn.mdx
7336,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Ne.mdx
7337,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Or.mdx
7338,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Ta.mdx
7339,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Babies\Baby_Tr.mdx
7340,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\MagicalImplements\NEMagicImplement09.mdx
7341,World\Lordaeron\AeriePeaks\PassiveDoodads\Trees\AerieTree03.mdx
7342,WORLD\AZEROTH\KARAZAHN\ACTIVEDOODADS\KARAZHAN_OBSERVE_DOOR.MDX
7343,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\TreasurePiles\GoldPileLarge01.mdx
7344,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\GENERALDOODADS\AltarOfTidalMastery\AltarTidalMastery01.mdx
7345,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Crystals\HellfireCrystalFormation_03.mdx
7346,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\crystals\ChromaticCrystralFormation_03.mdx
7347,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\crystals\ChromaticCrystralFormation_02.mdx
7348,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Altars\GeneralAltar01.mdx
7349,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Tables\UldamanTableRuined.mdx
7350,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Brazier\DR_Brazier_02.mdx
7351,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\OwlStatue\Karazahn_owlstatue.mdx
7352,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Elven\elventowerSilithusHorn.mdx
7353,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonBones\DragonBonesSkull.mdx
7354,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonBones\DragonBonesSkull_noCollision.mdx
7355,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Altars\Altar01.mdx
7356,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Tablet\ForestTrollTablet.mdx
7357,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TheExodar\Passivedoodads\Sky_Portal\Exodar_Sky_portal.mdx
7358,World\Goober\G_RitualOfSouls.mdx
7359,World\Goober\G_AltarOfSouls.mdx
7360,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\AncientGem_Miningnode_01.mdx
7361,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\MuseumExhibits\GryphonClawExhibit.mdx
7362,World\Goober\G_NagaShellMissile.mdx
7363,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\CrystalBall\AK_CrystalBall02.mdx
7364,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_LargeBlueTree.mdx
7365,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_LargeGreenTree.mdx
7366,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_LargeRedTree.mdx
7367,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_LargeYellowTree.mdx
7368,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallBlueBase.mdx
7369,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallBlueTree.mdx
7370,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallGreenBase.mdx
7371,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallGreenTree.mdx
7372,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallRedBase.mdx
7373,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallRedTree.mdx
7374,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallYellowBase.mdx
7375,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_SmallYellowTree.mdx
7376,World\GOOBER\G_Spirittotem.mdx
7377,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_MAINDOOR.MDX
7378,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_FloatingCrystal.mdx
7379,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\FelCannonBalls\FelCannonBalls01.mdx
7380,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Ogrila\OgrilaCrystals\Ogrila_Crystal03.mdx
7382,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\Fel_StratholmeFireSmokeEmbers.mdx
7383,World\Goober\G_ImpBottle.mdx
7384,World\Goober\G_Blanket.mdx
7385,World\Goober\G_BlanketGrill.mdx
7386,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermoon\Flowers\SilvermoonFlower05.mdx
7387,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_ILLIDAN_DOOR.MDX
7388,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_GATE_SOLID.MDX
7389,World\Goober\G_BlanketUmbrella.mdx
7390,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\PVP\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\PVP_LORDAERON_DOOR.MDX
7391,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\CrystalForge\BU_CrystalForge.mdx
7392,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\CrystalForge\ET_CrystalForge.mdx
7393,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ethereal\CrystalForge\ET_CrystalForgeController.mdx
7394,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BurningLegion\CrystalForge\BU_CrystalForgeController.mdx
7395,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DragonKinNests\DragonKinNest01.mdx
7396,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DragonKinNests\DragonKinNest02.mdx
7397,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DragonKinNests\DragonKinNest03.mdx
7398,World\Kalimdor\DragonCave\PassiveDoodads\BlackDragonEggs\BlackDragonEgg01.mdx
7399,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Ogrila\OgrilaCrystals\Ogrila_Crystal01.mdx
7400,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Ogrila\OgrilaCrystals\Ogrila_Crystal02.mdx
7401,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Simon\SimonGame_LargeBase.mdx
7402,World\wmo\Outland\DarkPortal\war2darkportal.wmo
7403,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SHATTRATH\PASSIVEDOODADS\LIGHTING\ANCIENT_D_STANDING_LIGHT.MDX
7404,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SHATTRATH\PASSIVEDOODADS\LIGHTING\ANCIENT_D_BRAIZER_BLUE_SHORTSMOKE.MDX
7405,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SHATTRATH\PASSIVEDOODADS\LIGHTING\ANCIENT_D_BRAIZER_BLUE_LOWBATCH.MDX
7406,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\KILNS\TAURENKILN01.MDX
7407,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_AlchemyCauldron_Blue.mdx
7408,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_AlchemyCauldron_Red.mdx
7409,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_AlchemyCauldron_White.mdx
7410,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_AlchemyCauldron_Green.mdx
7411,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillEnablers\Tradeskill_AlchemyCauldron_Purple.mdx
7412,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Pipes\GnomePipe01.mdx
7413,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Kegs\DarkIronKegStand01.mdx
7414,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\TavernStuff\AleKegFoot.mdx
7415,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\TavernStuff\AleKegSingle.mdx
7416,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ConstructionSigns\UnderConstruction01.mdx
7417,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\MOONWELLLIGHT\MOONWELLLIGHT.MDX
7418,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Bones\OM_Bones_01.mdx
7419,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Bones\OM_Bones_02.mdx
7420,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Chairs\DwarvenChair01.mdx
7421,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_ILLIDAN_DOOR_RIGHT.MDX
7422,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLACKTEMPLE\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\BT_ILLIDAN_DOOR_LEFT.MDX
7423,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\Mushrooms\outland_big_shroom02.mdx
7424,World\wmo\band\final_stage.wmo
7425,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Weapons\Tauren_WeaponRack02.mdx
7426,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\Crate03.mdx
7427,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\ZULAMAN\DOORS\ZULAMAN_LYNXGATE.MDX
7428,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Chapel\RedridgeChapel.wmo
7430,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Flowers\FlowersWreath02.mdx
7431,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\SwampBeastBones\SwampBeastBone01.mdx
7432,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_human_farm\Duskwood_human_farm.wmo
7433,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GriffonAviary\GriffonAviary.wmo
7434,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\LumberMill\LumberMill.wmo
7436,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_Human_Farm_Burnt\DuskwoodFarmHouseburnt.wmo
7437,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Band\final_stage.mdx
7438,World\Expansion02\Doodads\HowlingFjord\FireFX\BurntGround01.mdx
7439,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\DockPieces\RedRidgeDocksBoardwalk01.mdx
7440,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\Bricks\RedRidgeBridgeBrick01.mdx
7441,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Weapons\VR_BM_ Shield_02.mdx
7442,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Firewall\Hellfire_Firewall_01.mdx
7443,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\WestfallTable\WestfallTable.mdx
7444,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampPlant03.mdx
7445,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StranglePlant06.mdx
7446,World\wmo\transports\icebreaker\Transport_Icebreaker_ship.wmo
7447,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\FlamingPumpkinHead.mdx
7448,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\Cauldrons\GreenBubblingcauldron.mdx
7449,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Chapel\DuskwoodChapel.wmo
7450,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Chapel\Chapel.wmo
7451,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\ELEVATOR\VR_ELEVATOR_GATE.MDX
7452,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\ELEVATOR\VR_ELEVATOR_LIFT.MDX
7454,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_GemUncut_01.mdx
7455,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_GemUncut_02.mdx
7456,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_GemUncut_03.mdx
7457,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\ActiveDoodads\DarkIronNode\DarkIronNodeParticleRock.mdx
7458,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\NightElfDruidTower\DSNightElfDruidTower.wmo
7459,World\Lordaeron\AeriePeaks\PassiveDoodads\Trees\AerieTree01.mdx
7460,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Chairs\TaurenLogChair01.mdx
7461,World\wmo\Outland\BrokenBuildings\Thebroken_house01.wmo
7462,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower_Ruined\ruinedhumanguardtower01.wmo
7463,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_HumanTwoStory\Duskwood_HumanTwoStory.wmo
7464,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Westfall_human_farm_Burnt\WestFallFarmHouseburnt.wmo
7465,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Westfall_human_farm\Westfall_human_farm.wmo
7466,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcZeppelinHouse\OrcZeppelinHouse.wmo
7467,World\Generic\Doodads\Fishing\Chair\FishingChair.mdx
7468,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Signs\VR_SignPost_Sign_01.mdx
7469,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Cage\VR_Cage_Top.mdx
7470,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_PlagueBarrel.mdx
7471,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Gyrocopter\gyrocopter.mdx
7472,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskarr\IncenseBurner\TS_IncenseBurner_01.mdx
7473,World\Scale\1000x1000.mdx
7474,World\wmo\Kalimdor\ThunderBluff\GiantTotem.wmo
7475,World\wmo\Lorderon\Buildings\Wetlands\BridgeBigWhite\BridgeBigWhite.wmo
7476,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\CAGE\VR_CAGE_01.MDX
7477,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Targets\TargetOgre01.mdx
7478,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Food\BE_Meat01.mdx
7479,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Cage\VR_Cage_Base.mdx
7480,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\PORTCULLIS\VR_PORTCULLISWITHCHAIN.MDX
7481,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\ANVIL\VR_ANVIL_GLOW_01.MDX
7482,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\PORTCULLIS\VR_PORTCULLIS.MDX
7483,World\Goober\G_Water_Barrel_01.mdx
7484,World\Goober\G_Water_Buckets_01.mdx
7485,World\Goober\G_Water_Buckets_02.mdx
7486,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Map\VR_WallMap_01.mdx
7487,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BL_sq_Crate_002.mdx
7488,World\Generic\BloodElf\Passive Doodads\BL_sq_Crate_004_open.mdx
7489,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Crates\KarazahnCrate01.mdx
7490,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Kegs\DarkIronKegWStand01.mdx
7491,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Elevator\VR_Elevator_Pulley.mdx
7492,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DragonBlight_IceCliff_06.mdx
7493,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollDungeonSacks\TrollDungeonSacks.mdx
7494,World\Lordaeron\AlteracMountains\PassiveDoodads\FruitBuckets\AlteracFruitBucket01.mdx
7495,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Ruins\TrollRuins_ZulAman_07.mdx
7496,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Sacks\TaurenSack03.mdx
7497,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Sacks\TaurenSack01.mdx
7498,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_OpenTent.mdx
7499,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_FoodTent.mdx
7500,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_BeerVendor.mdx
7501,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_Wagon.mdx
7502,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\BELLOWS\VR_BELLOWS_01.MDX
7503,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\FIRES\VR_FORGEFIRE_01.MDX
7504,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\CHAIRS\VR_CHAIR_01.MDX
7505,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManArmyGeneral.wmo
7506,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_Banner02.mdx
7507,World\Generic\Passive Doodads\Shoutbox\ShoutBox_Generic.mdx
7508,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_Banner01.mdx
7509,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\StoneGolemStatue\StoneGolemStatue9-9.mdx
7510,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Brewfest\Beerfest_MoleMachine.mdx
7511,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Dolls\ragdoll_02.mdx
7512,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Dolls\ragdoll_03.mdx
7513,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Dolls\ragdoll_04.mdx
7514,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Dolls\ragdoll_05.mdx
7515,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\ZULAMAN\DOORS\ZULAMAN_ENTRANCEGATE.MDX
7516,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Oktoberfest\Beerfest_Wagon_Full.mdx
7517,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\WaterHuts\WaterHut01.mdx
7518,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\WaterHuts\WaterHut02.mdx
7519,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\HOWLINGFJORD\HF_ELEVATOR_GATE.MDX
7520,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\HOWLINGFJORD\HF_ELEVATOR_LIFT_02.MDX
7521,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\HOWLINGFJORD\HF_ELEVATOR_LIFT.MDX
7522,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Harpoon\VR_Harpoon_01.mdx
7523,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Arakkoa\Nest\AK_Nest01.mdx
7524,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\BrokenCart\BrokenCart.mdx
7525,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Kegs\DarkIronKegBroken01.mdx
7526,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Kegs\DarkIronKegBroken02.mdx
7527,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\WyvernNests\WyvernNest02.mdx
7528,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\BallandHoop\TaurenLeatherBall.mdx
7529,World\Goober\G_BearTrap.mdx
7530,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\ZULAMAN\DOORS\ZULAMAN_WINDDOOR.MDX
7531,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\ZULAMAN\DOORS\ZULAMAN_FIREDOOR.MDX
7532,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Doors\ZulAman_TorchFire.mdx
7533,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\VoodooStuff\VoodooDrum01.mdx
7534,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\VoodooStuff\VoodooDrum02.mdx
7535,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\TrollDrum\TrollRuinsDrum01.mdx
7536,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELL_FX.MDX
7537,World\Goober\G_ConjureTable.mdx
7538,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Ropes\CaveKoboldRopeCoil.mdx
7539,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\FloatingDebris\FloatingCrate01.mdx
7540,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower\GuardTower_damaged.wmo
7541,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower\GuardTower_destroyed.wmo
7542,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Rug\VR_Rug_Long_01.mdx
7543,World\Expansion02\Doodads\HowlingFjord\Rocks\HFjord_ForestRock_01.mdx
7544,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\Geysers\Borean_Geyser_01.mdx
7545,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Broom\BE_Mop01.mdx
7546,World\wmo\transports\transport_horde_zeppelin\Transport_Horde_Zeppelin.wmo
7547,World\Kalimdor\StoneTalon\PassiveDoodads\HarpyNests\StoneTalonHarpysNest02.mdx
7548,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\HU_Rope01.mdx
7549,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\BeerKegs\BeerKeg01_NoCollide.mdx
7550,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\GolemParts\DarkIronOperationTableEmpty.mdx
7551,World\Goober\G_CameraShake03.mdx
7552,World\wmo\Dungeon\MD_Pirateship\Pirateship.wmo
7553,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Naga\Pagoda\NagaPagodaHut01.mdx
7554,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_GemCut_01.mdx
7555,World\wmo\Dungeon\MD_Pirateship\Pirateship_NoCannons.wmo
7556,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_A.MDX
7557,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_B.MDX
7558,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_C.MDX
7559,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_D.MDX
7560,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_E.MDX
7561,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_F.MDX
7562,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_G.MDX
7563,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_H.MDX
7564,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_I.MDX
7565,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_J.MDX
7566,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_K.MDX
7567,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_L.MDX
7568,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_2_M.MDX
7569,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\TempestKeep\FactoryEnergyCube_3x3.mdx
7570,World\wmo\transports\transport_ship_Pirate\Transport_Pirate_ship.wmo
7571,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_A.MDX
7572,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_B.MDX
7573,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_C.MDX
7574,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_D.MDX
7575,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_E.MDX
7576,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_F.MDX
7577,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_G.MDX
7578,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_H.MDX
7579,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_I.MDX
7580,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_J.MDX
7581,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_K.MDX
7582,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_L.MDX
7583,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\DESTRUCTIBLE\GUARDTOWER\DEST_TOWER_1_M.MDX
7584,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\Rocks\DirtMound_Zangar.mdx
7585,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Crystals\BloodmystCrystalFloating01.mdx
7586,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Cooking\VR_Cookpot_01.mdx
7587,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Netherstorm\Dirt\NetherGraveDirtMound01.mdx
7588,World\Kalimdor\StoneTalon\ActiveDoodads\Tree\sapling01.mdx
7589,World\goober\G_PirateFlag_01.mdx
7590,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Brazier\VR_Brazier_01.mdx
7591,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Tables\BE_Table_Large01.mdx
7592,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Statues\BE_Statue01.mdx
7593,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WoodenStairs\WoodenStairs02.mdx
7594,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Throne\EagleThrone01.mdx
7595,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower\GuardTower_intact.wmo
7596,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\SmeltingCauldron\SmeltingCauldron.mdx
7597,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Magnataur_Ribcage01.mdx
7598,World\wmo\transports\VrykulBoats\Transport_Vrykul_Large.wmo
7599,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentineUmbrella_01.mdx
7600,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentineBasket_01.mdx
7601,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Banners\Banner02.mdx
7602,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Banners\BE_Banner_TallBlue.mdx
7603,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Banners\BE_Banner_ShatariSkyguard.mdx
7604,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_BloodElf_01.mdx
7605,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Goblin_01.mdx
7606,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Undercity_01.mdx
7607,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Human_01.mdx
7608,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Dwarf_01.mdx
7609,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\Signpost\HU_Signpost_Sign_Northrend.mdx
7610,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\Northrend Human Mailbox dodad\final\HU_Mailbox.mdx
7611,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Brazier_Lit.mdx
7612,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Draenei_01.mdx
7613,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Orc_01.mdx
7614,World\wmo\transports\VrykulBoats\Transport_Vrykul_Medium.wmo
7615,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_NightElf_01.mdx
7616,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GuildBank\GuildVault_Tauren_01.mdx
7617,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Sunshatter\Banner\Sunshatter_Banner01.mdx
7618,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Sunshatter\Banner\Sunshatter_Banner02.mdx
7619,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Ruins\TrollRuins_ZulAman_01.mdx
7620,World\Goober\G_RitualOfSouls_Blue.mdx
7621,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Sunshatter\Banner\Sunshatter_Banner03.mdx
7622,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorShoulderTrim.mdx
7623,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Crystals\BloodmystCrystalAparatus01.mdx
7624,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorBreastplateGreen.mdx
7625,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Shield\VR_CrestShield_02.mdx
7626,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskarr\Forge\TS_Anvil_01.mdx
7627,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskarr\Forge\TS_Forge_01.mdx
7628,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Sunwell.mdx
7629,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Sunshatter\Banner\Sunshatter_Monument.mdx
7630,World\wmo\Kalimdor\CollidableDoodads\Silithus\QuirajTower03.wmo
7631,World\Goober\G_ArcanePrison_01.mdx
7632,World\wmo\transports\VrykulBoats\Vrykul_Gondola.wmo
7633,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\StoneHeads\Borean_TuskarrStatue_01.mdx
7634,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Ships\ShipAnimation\Transport_Tuskarr_turtle.mdx
7635,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BarrelsandCrates\OrcCrate09.mdx
7636,World\wmo\transports\Tuskarrboat\Transport_Tuskarr_ship.wmo
7637,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\AncientOrc\crates\AO_OrcCrate01.mdx
7638,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\AncientOrc\crates\AO_OrcCrate02.mdx
7639,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskar\FishLamp\TS_FishLight.mdx
7640,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeathSkeletons\TaurenMaleDeathSkeleton.mdx
7641,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\SilithidTankHusks\SilithidTankHuskThorax.mdx
7642,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\GONDOLA\VRYKUL_GONDOLA.MDX
7643,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeSteelPlate04.mdx
7644,World\Expansion02\Doodads\HowlingFjord\Fog\HFjord_Fog_01.mdx
7645,World\Goober\G_MapMarkerHorde.mdx
7646,World\Goober\G_MapMarkerAlliance.mdx
7647,World\Goober\G_MapMarkerScourge.mdx
7648,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GRIZZLYHILLS\VENTURECO\LOGRUN_PUMPELEVATOR01.MDX
7649,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Eggs\SilithidEgg.mdx
7650,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Borean_RedPlant_Drying_02.mdx
7651,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELLRAID_GATE_02.MDX
7652,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELLRAID_GATE_01.MDX
7653,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELLRAID_GATE_03.MDX
7654,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\StoneFlags\Borean_Flag_05.mdx
7655,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\StoneFlags\Borean_Flag_04.mdx
7656,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopBomb.mdx
7657,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Bloodmyst\Webs\Cocoon_Yellow.mdx
7658,World\Goober\G_RuneBlue02.mdx
7659,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\Totem\DragonTotem02.mdx
7660,World\Kalimdor\Ashenvale\PassiveDoodads\SatyrTotem\AshenSatyrTotem05.mdx
7661,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\SnowyTowerRock01.mdx
7662,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\Bushes\Borean_Shrub_05_Q.mdx
7663,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Bench_01.mdx
7664,World\Dungeon\ScarletMonastery\PassiveDoodads\Statues\statueDMmountainking.mdx
7665,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Rugs\FurRug01.mdx
7666,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_IceStone_01.mdx
7667,World\Outland\PassiveDoodads\DraeniBuildings\outland_draeni_hut_1.wmo
7668,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_Blacksmith\Duskwood_Blacksmith.wmo
7669,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40MansSilithidHall.wmo
7670,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcGreatHall\AbandonedOrcGreatHall.wmo
7671,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManMainBossEast.wmo
7672,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcBarracks\AbandonedOrcBarracks.wmo
7673,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManMainBoss2.wmo
7674,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManEnterance.wmo
7675,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManMainBoss1.wmo
7676,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcBlacksmith\AbandonedOrcBlacksmith.wmo
7677,World\wmo\Kalimdor\Buildings\OrcKennel\AbandonedOrcKennel.wmo
7678,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Sack_02_Q.mdx
7679,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Sack_03_Q.mdx
7680,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\Crates\DarkIronCrateBroken01.mdx
7681,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Sunwell\Passivedoodads\Sunwell\Sunwell_Replica.mdx
7682,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Banner_01.mdx
7683,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Pavilion_01.mdx
7684,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\silithus_crystal_masterbase.mdx
7685,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\Silithus_commCrystal_base02.mdx
7686,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\Silithus_commCrystal_base03.mdx
7687,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BattleGladePolearmSkull\BattleGladePolearmSkull.mdx
7688,World\Kalimdor\Winterspring\PassiveDoodads\FrostSaberRock\WinterSpringFrostSaberRock.mdx
7689,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Sunwell\Passivedoodads\Sunwell\FrostwurmFellfire_Birth.mdx
7690,World\Kalimdor\Winterspring\PassiveDoodads\FrozenWaterFalls\FrozenWaterfall02.mdx
7691,SPELLS\SUNWELL_FIRE_BARRIER_EXT.MDX
7692,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Brazer_NoCollision.mdx
7693,World\Goober\G_Book01_Brown.mdx
7694,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Planetarium\BE_Planetarium_Active.mdx
7695,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shattrath\Passivedoodads\BattlemasterPedestal\BattlemasterPedestal.mdx
7696,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stratholme_Past\LD_GrainSack01.mdx
7697,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stratholme_Past\LD_GrainSack02.mdx
7698,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\DRUMS\TAURENDRUMMED01.MDX
7699,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Zeppelin\CrashedZeppelinPiece_03.mdx
7700,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Zeppelin\CrashedZeppelinPiece_04.mdx
7701,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\crashplate\DR_crashplate01.mdx
7702,World\Expansion02\Doodads\HowlingFjord\HFjord_Bush_SNOW_04.mdx
7703,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELLRAID_GATE_04.MDX
7704,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELL_ICE_BARRIER.MDX
7705,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmall01.mdx
7706,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmall03.mdx
7707,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmall05.mdx
7708,World\wmo\Azeroth\Collidable Doodads\Redridge\RedridgeDocks\RedRidgeSmallDock01.wmo
7709,World\wmo\transports\Crashed_zeppelin\CrashedZeppelinPiece_01.wmo
7710,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Candle_01.mdx
7711,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Candle_02.mdx
7712,World\Goober\G_BearTrapReverse.mdx
7713,World\Goober\G_IceSpike_Impact.mdx
7714,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Ruins\SilithusRuinsObelisk03.mdx
7715,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Ruins\SilithusRuinsObelisk02.mdx
7716,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\Silithus_commCrystal_base01.mdx
7717,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\Ropes\Borean_Rope_01.mdx
7718,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\CHEESESHOP01.MDX
7719,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\BANK01.MDX
7720,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\WINESHOPSIGN01.MDX
7721,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\DWARVENBANNER01.MDX
7722,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\WARRIORBANNER01.MDX
7723,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\NIGHTELF01.MDX
7724,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\BANNERS\MAGICBANNER01.MDX
7725,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent01.mdx
7726,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent02.mdx
7727,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent03.mdx
7728,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent04.mdx
7729,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent05.mdx
7730,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinTents\GoblinTent07.mdx
7731,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\GolemParts\CannonGolemArm.mdx
7732,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\ShopCounter\DuskwoodShopCounter.mdx
7733,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_Grinder01.mdx
7734,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\SummerFestival\SummerFest_Bonfire_Base_01.mdx
7735,World\Generic\Collision\Collision_PCSize.mdx
7736,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorStand.mdx
7737,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorMailHangingBlueLong.mdx
7738,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorStandMailCoifBlue.mdx
7739,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorBreastplateTrim.mdx
7740,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorHelmTrim.mdx
7741,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorLeatherShirtBrown.mdx
7742,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorLeatherHelmBrown.mdx
7743,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Clothing\HangingCloakRed.mdx
7744,World\Kalimdor\Orgrimmar\PassiveDoodads\thralls_throne.mdx
7745,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DragonBlight_IceRock_02.mdx
7746,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DragonBlight_IceRock_03.mdx
7747,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostBoxHumanNorthrend.mdx
7748,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Bonfire\BonfireNorthrend_01.mdx
7749,World\Expansion02\Doodads\GrizzlyHills\Rocks\GrizzlyHills_Rock_03.mdx
7750,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GrayStone\GrayStone01.mdx
7751,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmallOpen03.mdx
7752,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Debris\UldamanScrollDebris03.mdx
7753,World\Expansion02\Doodads\GrizzlyHills\Trappers\TrapperSignpost_Sign.mdx
7754,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Ruins\TrollRuins_ZulAman_03.mdx
7755,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\IronDwarf\ID_Signpost_Sign.mdx
7756,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Passivedoodads\mushrooms\ZangarMushroom07_BlueGlow.mdx
7757,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\TaurenRugs\TaurenRug01.mdx
7758,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\TaurenRugs\TaurenRug02.mdx
7759,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskar\Crate\TS_CrabBasket_01.mdx
7760,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Cages\PlaugelandsCage01_ActiveTop.mdx
7761,World\Lordaeron\Plagueland\PassiveDoodads\Cages\PlaugelandsCage01_ActiveBase.mdx
7762,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskarr\TS_CrabBasket_Broken.mdx
7763,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\SeaVrykul\Shore\VRS_Chest_01.mdx
7764,World\Goober\G_GnomeTerminal_Collision.mdx
7765,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Roadsign.mdx
7766,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\DeathSkeletons\HumanFemaleDeathSkeleton.mdx
7767,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\GONDOLA\VRYKUL_GONDOLA_02.MDX
7768,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\StoneHeads\Borean_TuskarrStatue_Broken_01.mdx
7769,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\RubyCrystal01.mdx
7770,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELL_BOSSFORCEFIELD.MDX
7771,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskarr\TS_FishingHook_Hook.mdx
7772,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Candle01.mdx
7773,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Candle_Group01.mdx
7774,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Candle_Group02.mdx
7775,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Candle04.mdx
7776,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Candle02.mdx
7777,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Candle03.mdx
7778,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_Alter01.mdx
7779,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_WarningRock03.mdx
7780,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\TrollRuins\ZulDrak_Incense_01.mdx
7781,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_MagicOrb_Blue_01.mdx
7782,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_Sigil_Blue_02.mdx
7783,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_Sigil_Blue_01.mdx
7784,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_DragonEgg_02.mdx
7785,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\TrollRuins\Zuldrak_Head_01.mdx
7786,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\CD\CD_Altar_02.mdx
7787,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\IronDwarf\ID_Pillar.mdx
7788,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_blueEnergywell.mdx
7789,World\Expansion01\Doodads\TheExodar\Passivedoodads\Shamen_Stones\Draenei_Shamen_Stones_T1.mdx
7790,World\Expansion02\Doodads\GrizzlyHills\Trees\GrizzlyHills_GoldShrubs01.mdx
7791,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Plants_02_Q.mdx
7792,World\KhazModan\Ironforge\PassiveDoodads\SlimeJars\SlimeJar03.mdx
7793,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\NEXUS\NEXUS_ELEVATOR_BASESTRUCTURE_01.MDX
7794,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\IRONDWARF\ID_ELEVATOR.MDX
7795,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\GolemParts\CannonGolemBust.mdx
7796,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\GolemParts\CannonGolemFoot.mdx
7797,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\WINTERORC\ORC_FORTRESS_ELEVATOR01.MDX
7798,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELL_BOSSCOLLISION01.MDX
7799,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\SUNWELL\PASSIVEDOODADS\SUNWELL\SUNWELL_BOSSCOLLISION02.MDX
7800,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_DragonOrb_01.mdx
7801,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DragonBlight_Tree04.mdx
7802,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Bonfire\KarazahnBonFireBlue01.mdx
7803,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Nerubian\Nerubian_ScourgeEgg_01.mdx
7804,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Yoggthorite_Miningnode_01.mdx
7805,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\IronDwarf\Quest\ID_Cage-active.mdx
7806,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\WinterTauren\ND_WinterTauren_SmokeHut_Destroyed.wmo
7807,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\WinterTauren\ND_WinterTauren_SmokeHut\ND_WinterTauren_SmokeHut.wmo
7808,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower\GuardTower_damaged_construction.wmo
7809,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\GuardTower\GuardTower_destroyed_construction.wmo
7810,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\Clocks\Cuckooclock_01.mdx
7811,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shattrath\Passivedoodads\Lighting\Ancient_D_Standing_Light_off.mdx
7812,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\IronDwarf\ID_TableSmall.mdx
7813,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StranglePlant09.mdx
7814,World\Expansion02\Doodads\GrizzlyHills\Trees\GrizzlyHills_Blurpleflower01.mdx
7815,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskarr\Mailbox\TS_Mailbox_01.mdx
7816,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\bushes\ArathiPlant03.mdx
7817,World\Kalimdor\Felwood\PassiveDoodads\Bush\FelwoodBush01.mdx
7818,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_DragonRib01Black.mdx
7819,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_DragonArmStraight_RightBlack.mdx
7820,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_DragonSpike01black.mdx
7821,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Gem_Green_01.mdx
7822,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Gem_Green_02.mdx
7823,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_CrystalNode_01_Q.mdx
7824,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\VRYKUL\Boats\Transport_Vrykul_Medium_Doodad.mdx
7825,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Tuskar\Misc\TS_Tarp_02.mdx
7826,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\Rocks\ArathiRock02.mdx
7827,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorStandMailBlue.mdx
7828,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampPlant04.mdx
7829,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\BallistaRuined\BallistaRuined.mdx
7830,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\UndeadHooks\undead_empty_hook.mdx
7831,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\STRATHOLME_PAST\LD_HIDDEN_DOOR_ROOM.MDX
7832,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_House02\ND_Human_House02.wmo
7833,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Destruction02\ND_Human_Destruction02.wmo
7834,World\Goober\G_RuneGroundGreen01b.mdx
7835,World\Generic\Goblin\PassiveDoodads\GoblinShredderSuit\GoblinShredderSuit01.mdx
7836,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Azjol-Nerub\Saronite\Saronite_Node_01.mdx
7837,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Valgrade\Valgrade_Fire\Valgarde_Fire.mdx
7838,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Tables\KarazahnTableSmall.mdx
7839,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DRAKTHERON\TRAPDOORS\GUNDRAK_TRAPDOOR01.MDX
7840,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\ZULDRAK_CRYSTAL_01.MDX
7841,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Gem_Blue_01.mdx
7842,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Brazier2.mdx
7843,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\Beach\Borean_DeadOrca_01.mdx
7844,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Goldclover.mdx
7845,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_Constrictorgrass.mdx
7846,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DRAKTHERON\DOORS\DT_BIGDOOR.MDX
7847,World\wmo\buildings\OldStrat_farm.wmo
7848,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Theramore.mdx
7849,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Stonard.mdx
7850,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\barriers\ND_Human_Barrier_End.mdx
7851,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\barriers\ND_Human_Barrier.mdx
7852,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Wolvar\Wolvar_CookPot.mdx
7853,World\Azeroth\BootyBay\PassiveDoodad\DeadFish\FishFrenzyBlue.mdx
7854,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\IronDwarf\ID_PillarBase.mdx
7855,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Gate01D.wmo
7856,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\CRATES\CrateGrainNormal_01.mdx
7857,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\CRATES\CrateGrainPlagued_01.mdx
7858,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\ScarletOnslaught\ScarletO_Brazier_Lit.mdx
7859,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\ScarletOnslaught\ScarletO_Brazier_Smoker.mdx
7860,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_Library_MainFX.mdx
7861,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Obelisk2.mdx
7862,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Bonfire\BonfireNorthrend_01Blue.mdx
7863,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Chair_01.mdx
7864,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_TigerLily.mdx
7865,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_TalandrasRose.mdx
7866,World\Goober\G_XPoster.mdx
7867,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Tables\KarazahnTableBig.mdx
7868,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_FrostmorneAltar_01.mdx
7869,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\HUMAN\HU_PORTCULLIS.MDX
7870,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\IC_CITADEL_DOOR01.MDX
7871,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food&Utensils\KitchenKnife.mdx
7872,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_Tent01.mdx
7873,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_Tent04.mdx
7874,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall01D.wmo
7875,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Tower01D.wmo
7876,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\IC_CITADEL_MOUTHDOOR01.MDX
7877,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall01.wmo
7878,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Tower01.wmo
7879,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\BurialMound\VR_BurialMound_01.mdx
7880,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeRocketCarts\GnomeRocketCart.mdx
7881,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Cobalt_Miningnode_01.mdx
7882,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Books\UldamanBook02.mdx
7883,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\Books\UldamanBook03.mdx
7884,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\bushes\ArathiPlant02.mdx
7885,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\bushes\ArathiPlant04.mdx
7886,World\Lordaeron\Arathi\PassiveDoodads\bushes\ArathiPlant05.mdx
7887,World\Expansion02\Doodads\HowlingFjord\FireFX\BurntStoneTreeSmoke_VFX.mdx
7888,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_Flowers01.mdx
7889,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_Flowers02.mdx
7890,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_Flowers03.mdx
7891,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamBellFlower03.mdx
7892,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamOrangeFlower02.mdx
7893,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamBellFlower02.mdx
7894,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamPurpleFlower01.mdx
7895,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DreamSpinningFlower01.mdx
7896,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\BarberShop\Barbershop_Chair01.mdx
7897,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall01C.wmo
7898,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Tower02D.wmo
7899,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Bridge02D.wmo
7900,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Tower02.wmo
7901,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Bridge02.wmo
7902,World\Scale\200YardRadiusDisc.mdx
7903,World\Goober\UD_DiscoBall.mdx
7904,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Geyser\SteamGeyser.mdx
7905,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Steam\DeadMineSteam02.mdx
7906,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Gate01.wmo
7907,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Passivedoodads\Steam\Coilfang_steam.mdx
7908,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall02D.wmo
7909,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall02.wmo
7910,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall03.wmo
7911,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\Rubble\KarazahnRockRubble02.mdx
7912,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Wall\ND_Human_Wall_End_damaged.wmo
7913,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Wall\ND_Human_Wall_damaged.wmo
7914,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Wall\ND_Human_Wall.wmo
7915,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Wall\ND_Human_Wall_End.wmo
7916,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Zangar\PlantGroups\ZangarPlantGroup02.mdx
7917,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\AncientOrc\Windmill\AO_Windmill.mdx
7918,World\Expansion01\Doodads\HellfirePeninsula\Trees\HellfireSeedPod01.mdx
7919,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\silithus_crystal_formation_04.mdx
7920,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DB_DragonClaw01_LeftBlue.mdx
7921,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentinesCologneBottle.mdx
7922,World\Kalimdor\WailingCaverns\PassiveDoodads\FangDruids\WC_DruidOfTheRaptorClaw.mdx
7923,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\SilithidWaspHusks\SilithidWaspHuskWings.mdx
7924,World\KhazModan\Wetlands\PassiveDoodads\DragonBones\DragonBonesLeftWing.mdx
7925,World\Kalimdor\StoneTalon\ActiveDoodads\Tree\g_sapling03.mdx
7926,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Hives\SmallHive01.mdx
7927,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Scholazar\Sholazar_Crystal_07.mdx
7928,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Bowls\DR_Bowl_01.mdx
7929,World\KhazModan\Uldaman\PassiveDoodads\TitanStatues\TitanFemaleStatue.mdx
7930,World\Kalimdor\UnGoro\PassiveDoodads\Geyser\UngoroGeyser02.mdx
7931,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\Geysers\Borean_Geyser_03.mdx
7932,World\Expansion01\Doodads\ZulAman\Ruins\TrollRuins_ZulAman_06.mdx
7933,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\ArgentCrusade\ArgentCrusade_Banner01.mdx
7934,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\StrangleThornFern05.mdx
7935,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Trees\ZulDrak_Crop_02.mdx
7936,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\TrollRuins\ZulDrak_StoneFace_01.mdx
7937,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Blighter_Broken.mdx
7938,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Trees\ZulDrak_Roots_04.mdx
7939,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Trees\ZulDrak_Roots_05.mdx
7940,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Trees\ZulDrak_Roots_06.mdx
7941,World\Expansion01\Doodads\BladesEdge\Trees\BladesEdgeCrater01.mdx
7942,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Oracle\O_Crystal_Large.mdx
7943,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorShoulderSilver.mdx
7944,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Platters\PlatterGoldSimple02.mdx
7945,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shadowmoon\rune\shadowmoon_rune1.mdx
7946,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_lightning02.mdx
7947,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Scaffold\StormwindScaffold_01.mdx
7948,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Wagon_02.mdx
7949,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_WeaponRack1.mdx
7950,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_WeaponRack2.mdx
7951,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Orb_01.mdx
7953,World\Generic\PVP\UpperDeck\UD_PvpTaunt.mdx
7954,World\Azeroth\ZulGurub\PassiveDoodads\BatTotem\TrollBatTotem.mdx
7955,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_SkullPile_02.mdx
7956,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Gem_Purple_01.mdx
7957,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Skulls\Skull_ProtoDragon.mdx
7958,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\TrollRuins\ZulDrak_Ruin_03.mdx
7959,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DeathWingExperiments\BlackRockBloodMachine01.mdx
7960,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DeathWingExperiments\BlackRockBloodMachine02.mdx
7961,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_WeaponRack-weapon4.mdx
7962,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Platform2.mdx
7963,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_CastingCircle_01.mdx
7964,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Blighter.mdx
7965,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Fruits\Fruit_BananaBunch.mdx
7966,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_PILLAR.MDX
7967,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Power_Orb01.mdx
7968,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Swirl_Orb_Cloud.mdx
7969,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\ValveWaterDrip\DeadMineValveWaterDrip.mdx
7970,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Barrel\BE_Barrel_Fruit01.mdx
7971,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Bodies\BodyShrouded.mdx
7972,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\SEWER\DALARANSEWER01.MDX
7973,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_ELEVATOR.MDX
7974,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Trench_P_Bar.mdx
7975,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Trench_P_Bracer.mdx
7976,World\Kalimdor\Blackfathom\PassiveDoodads\Lights\BFD_WallLight01.mdx
7977,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Tables\BloodyTable3.mdx
7978,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Tent2.mdx
7979,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_Banner01.mdx
7980,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DeathWingExperiments\BlackRockBloodMachine04.mdx
7981,World\KhazModan\Blackrock\PassiveDoodads\DeathWingExperiments\BlackRockBloodVile.mdx
7982,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Cages\HangingCage02.mdx
7983,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Utensils\Bowl.mdx
7984,World\Dungeon\CavernsOfTime\PassiveDoodads\HourGlass\COT_HourGlass_redo.mdx
7985,World\Azeroth\Karazahn\PassiveDoodads\BookShelves\KarazahnBookshelfSmall.mdx
7986,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Benches\ShadowfangBench02.mdx
7987,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Statues\ZulDrak_Statue_Serpent_01.mdx
7988,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Crystals\SilvermystCrystal01_Orange.mdx
7989,World\Kalimdor\Silithus\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\FloatingRedCrystalBroken02.mdx
7990,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Bridge01D.wmo
7991,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_Waygate_01.mdx
7992,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\TavernStuff\BreweryTanks01.mdx
7993,World\Generic\DarkIronDwarf\Passive Doodads\WorkBenches\DarkIronWorkbench01.mdx
7994,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Shattrath\Passivedoodads\Holy_Energy_FX\Shattrath_Draenei_Holy_FX.mdx
7995,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Bridge01.wmo
7996,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Wolvar\Wolvar_Anvil.mdx
7997,World\Azeroth\Stranglethorn\PassiveDoodads\GemMineCar02\GemMineCar03.mdx
7998,World\Goober\G_GasTrap.mdx
7999,World\Lordaeron\Scholomance\PassiveDoodads\TestingTubes\Ghoul_in_a_jar.mdx
8000,World\Expansion02\Doodads\HowlingFjord\FireFX\BurntStoneTreeFireFlies_VFX.mdx
8001,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationTents\ExcavationTent02.mdx
8002,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Ballista\Ballista.mdx
8003,World\Azeroth\Westfall\Buildings\GrainSilo\WestFallGrainSilo01.mdx
8004,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\WestFallGrainSiloDestroyed01.mdx
8005,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Brewfest\Beerfest_MoleMachine_anim_set2.mdx
8006,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_BodyCart_01.mdx
8007,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_MeatWagon_01.mdx
8008,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_BodyCart_02.mdx
8009,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Platform.mdx
8010,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\RedRidge_human_farm\RedRidge_human_farm.wmo
8011,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\RedRidge_Stable\RedRidge_Stable.wmo
8012,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\RedRidge_Lumbermill\RedRidge_Lumbermill.wmo
8013,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\RedRidge_Barn\RedRidge_Barn.wmo
8014,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_Barn\Duskwood_Barn.wmo
8015,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_Lumbermill\Duskwood_Lumbermill.wmo
8016,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_Stable\Duskwood_Stable.wmo
8017,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_Barn\Duskwood_Barn_Closed.wmo
8018,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\RedRidge_Barn\RedRidge_Barn_Closed.wmo
8019,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\RedRidge_human_farm\RedRidge_human_farm_closed.wmo
8020,World\wmo\Azeroth\Buildings\Duskwood_human_farm\Duskwood_human_farm_closed.wmo
8021,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\CrimsonWallShield01.mdx
8022,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BurntOutposts\BurntOutpost05.mdx
8023,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\BurntOutposts\BurntOutpost06.mdx
8024,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\WestfallFence\WestfallFencepost.mdx
8025,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Trees\DuskWoodFallenTree.mdx
8026,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Barrel\BrokenBarrel01.mdx
8027,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ExcavationBarriers\ExcavationBarrier02_PvPCollision.mdx
8028,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\Trees\RedRidgeFallenTree01.mdx
8029,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\DuskwoodHaywagon\DuskwoodHayWagon.mdx
8030,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Stairs.mdx
8031,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Wagon.mdx
8032,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Inscription\Inscription_Scroll_Sealed02.mdx
8033,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Stairs2.mdx
8034,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_SpiritEffect_01.mdx
8035,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Bodies\ScourgeBodyHanging01.mdx
8036,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Bodies\ScourgeBodyHanging02.mdx
8037,World\Lordaeron\TirisfalGlade\PassiveDoodads\Bodies\ScourgeBodyHanging03.mdx
8038,World\Azeroth\Westfall\PassiveDoodads\Scarecrow\WestFallScarecrow.mdx
8039,World\ENVIRONMENT\DOODAD\PLAGUELANDS\ActiveDoodads\PlagueCauldronActiveBase.mdx
8040,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Trench_P_Chain.mdx
8041,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Crystals\SilvermystCrystal03_Orange.mdx
8042,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Crystals\silvermystCrystalSmall01_Orange.mdx
8043,World\Goober\G_Nexus_PulsatingPlant.mdx
8044,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Northrend Fires\NorthrendElwynnCampfire_blue.mdx
8045,World\Kalimdor\Feralas\PassiveDoodads\Fern\FeralasFerns01.mdx
8046,World\Goober\DeathKnight_DeathGate.mdx
8047,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\BOREANTUNDRA\MAGNATAURITEMS\BOREAN_REDPLANT_BURNINGPILE_03.MDX
8048,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\BOREANTUNDRA\MAGNATAURITEMS\BOREAN_REDPLANT_BURNINGPILE_01.MDX
8049,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\BOREANTUNDRA\MAGNATAURITEMS\BOREAN_REDPLANT_BURNINGPILE_02.MDX
8050,World\Goober\G_DemonicCircleSummon_Base.mdx
8051,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Human_04.mdx
8052,World\Kalimdor\Darkshore\PassiveDoodads\Ruins\DarkshoreRock01.mdx
8053,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\WeaponCrates\WeaponCrateAllianceSwordOpen.mdx
8054,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_EyeofAcherus.mdx
8055,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Farm\Duskwood_human_farm_closed.mdx
8056,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\Farm\RedRidge_human_farm_closed.mdx
8057,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\Barn\RedRidge_Barn_Closed.mdx
8058,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Barn\Duskwood_Barn_Closed.mdx
8059,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Stable\Duskwood_Stable.mdx
8060,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\Stable\RedRidge_Stable.mdx
8061,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermyst\Crystals\silvermystCrystalSmall02_Orange.mdx
8062,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Northrend Fires\NorthrendElwynnCampfire.mdx
8063,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\Farm\Duskwood_lumbermill.mdx
8064,World\Azeroth\RedRidge\PassiveDoodads\LumberMill\RedRidge_lumbermill.mdx
8065,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Wall_01_Cap.mdx
8066,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Wall_01_Ramp.mdx
8067,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Floor_Decoration_01.mdx
8068,World\Goober\G_BearTrap_Hunter.mdx
8069,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_BuildingCrystal_01.mdx
8070,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\Crystals\Borean_Corrupted_Crystals_01.mdx
8071,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Bodyjar.mdx
8072,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Cages_01.mdx
8073,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_SurgicalTable_01.mdx
8074,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_SurgicalTable_02.mdx
8075,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_BodyHook_Arm_02.mdx
8076,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_BodyHook_Torso.mdx
8077,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Fleshgiant_Boot.mdx
8078,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Wall_06_Piece.mdx
8079,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GRIZZLYHILLS\VENTURECO\LOGRUN_PUMPELEVATOR02.MDX
8080,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GRIZZLYHILLS\VENTURECO\LOGRUN_PUMPELEVATOR03.MDX
8081,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_ULDUAR_DOORS01.MDX
8082,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_lightning.mdx
8083,World\Generic\PVP\Fires\LowPolyFire_NoSmoke.mdx
8084,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_EvergreenMoss.mdx
8085,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_FrozenHerb.mdx
8086,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_IceThorn.mdx
8087,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_WhisperVine.mdx
8088,World\SkillActivated\TradeskillNodes\Bush_FrostLotus.mdx
8089,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_BurningLog_01.mdx
8090,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\ScarletOnslaught\ScarletO_Brazier_Fire.mdx
8091,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_Lamppost01.mdx
8092,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_LampWall01.mdx
8093,World\Lordaeron\Stratholme\PassiveDoodads\FX\Nox_portal_top_zero.mdx
8094,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Azjol-Nerub\Saronite\Saronite_Arrow_01.mdx
8095,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_CHAIR01.MDX
8096,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_BENCH01.MDX
8097,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_Fountain_01.mdx
8098,World\Goober\Goblin_Lottery.mdx
8099,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Goblin\Goblin_FuelCell.mdx
8100,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_TitanEnergy_02.mdx
8101,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Weapons\stone_club01.mdx
8102,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\ScytheOfAntiok.mdx
8103,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_PRISONDOOR_01.MDX
8104,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_HEAD_FEMALE01.MDX
8105,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_HEAD_FEMALE02.MDX
8106,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_HEAD_MALE01.MDX
8107,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_DATAROOM_HEADS_01.MDX
8108,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\GunShop\GunShopGunBarrel.mdx
8109,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\SCOURGE\SC_ALCHEMY_TABLE.MDX
8110,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Draenei\Mailbox\DalaranPostbox.mdx
8111,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Dalaran.mdx
8112,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_PRISONDOOR_02.MDX
8113,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_GuildVault_01.mdx
8114,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Spirits_01.mdx
8115,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Brazier3.mdx
8116,World\Dungeon\Goldmine\PassiveDoodads\CaveMineKobolds\CaveMineKobold06.mdx
8117,World\Dungeon\Goldmine\PassiveDoodads\CaveMineKobolds\CaveMineKobold05.mdx
8118,World\Dungeon\Goldmine\PassiveDoodads\CaveMineKobolds\CaveMineKobold04.mdx
8119,World\Dungeon\Goldmine\PassiveDoodads\CaveMineKobolds\CaveMineKobold01.mdx
8120,World\Dungeon\Goldmine\PassiveDoodads\CaveMineKobolds\CaveMineKobold02.mdx
8121,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_PRISONDOOR_03.MDX
8122,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Crystal.mdx
8123,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Crystal_Base.mdx
8124,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_EyeofAcherus_02.mdx
8125,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\LightFX\Zuldrak_Blue_Fire.mdx
8126,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Wolvar\Wolvar_Spikes01.mdx
8127,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Medium01.mdx
8128,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Human_01.mdx
8129,World\Expansion02\Doodads\SholazarBasin\Sholazar_Vine_Quest_01.mdx
8130,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Inscription\Inscription_Scroll_RolledPinDouble01.mdx
8131,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Troll_01.mdx
8132,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Throne.mdx
8133,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Human_02.mdx
8134,World\Expansion02\Doodads\LakeWintergrasp\Bushes\Wintergrasp_Bush_01.mdx
8135,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Dwarf_02.mdx
8136,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Dwarf_04.mdx
8137,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_ENGINEERING.MDX
8138,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_STAVESWANDS.MDX
8139,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_ARMORSHOP.MDX
8140,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_GENERALGOODS.MDX
8141,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_WEAPONSHOP.MDX
8142,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_INFORMATIONCENTER.MDX
8143,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_RANGEDWEAPONSHOP.MDX
8144,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_PETSHOP.MDX
8145,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_TAVERN.MDX
8146,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_CHEESESHOP.MDX
8147,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_ENCHANTING.MDX
8148,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_FIRSTAID.MDX
8149,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_INSCRIPTION.MDX
8150,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_JEWELCRAFTING.MDX
8151,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_LEATHERWORKING.MDX
8152,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_MINING.MDX
8153,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_TAILORING.MDX
8154,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\HordeBanners\HordeBanner04.mdx
8155,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\HordeBanners\HordeBanner02.mdx
8156,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_PRISONDOOR_04.MDX
8157,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_PRISONDOOR_05.MDX
8158,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\CheeseWheelSwiss01.mdx
8159,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\CheeseWheel01.mdx
8160,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_ALCHEMY.MDX
8161,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_MAGICSHOP.MDX
8162,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_TOYSHOP.MDX
8163,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SIGN_BANK.MDX
8164,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\ChainLinks\TS_Chainmounting01.mdx
8165,world\wmo\northrend\wintergrasp\wg_keep_door01.wmo
8166,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Keep_Door01C.wmo
8167,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Keep_Door01D.wmo
8168,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Bridge02C.wmo
8169,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Tower02C.wmo
8170,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\BARBERSHOP\BARBERSHOP_POLEWALL.MDX
8171,World\Goober\G_GnomeMailBox.mdx
8172,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Banners\StormwindLionBanner.mdx
8173,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Tower01C.wmo
8174,SPELLS\UTGARDE_MIRROR_FX.MDX
8175,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\SCOURGE\SC_RUNEFORGE_01.MDX
8176,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\SCOURGE\SC_RUNEFORGE_02.MDX
8177,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_button_Control_Unit.mdx
8178,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Hexagon_Floor.mdx
8179,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\SkyVortex\ZulDrak_SkyVortex.mdx
8180,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_SlimePool_Orange.mdx
8181,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_PlagueBomb_Orange.mdx
8182,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Wall_05_Piece.mdx
8183,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\sc_TankTrap.mdx
8184,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Tents\orctent01.mdx
8185,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_PlagueBomb_Green.mdx
8186,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Wall02C.wmo
8187,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\GrayStone\GrayStone02.mdx
8188,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Banner_01_Q.mdx
8189,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Banner_02_Q.mdx
8190,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DragonBlight_Shoreline_Ice_01.mdx
8191,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\ZULDRAK_BRAZIER_01.MDX
8192,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\ZULDRAK_TORCH_03.MDX
8193,World\Expansion02\Doodads\BoreanTundra\MagnataurItems\Snobold_WarningRock02_HiBatch.mdx
8194,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\Rocks\StormPeaks_RockB.mdx
8195,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\Rocks\StormPeaks_RockE.mdx
8196,SPELLS\INSTANCENEWPORTAL_PURPLE.MDX
8197,SPELLS\INSTANCENEWPORTAL_PURPLE_SKULL.MDX
8198,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Gate01C.wmo
8199,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\TROLLRUINS\IT_BRAZIER02.MDX
8200,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DRAGONBLIGHT\BD_LAVAFALL01.MDX
8201,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DRAGONBLIGHT\BD_LAVAFALL03.MDX
8202,WORLD\LORDAERON\STRATHOLME\PASSIVEDOODADS\FX\STRATHOLMEFLOATINGEMBERS.MDX
8203,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_FORGE.MDX
8204,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_CHAIR_02.MDX
8205,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_CHAIR_01.MDX
8206,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_FORSALE_01.MDX
8207,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Scholazar\WaspKit\Wasp_SmallHive01.mdx
8208,world\wmo\northrend\wintergrasp\wg_siege01.wmo
8209,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Siege01C.wmo
8210,World\wmo\Northrend\Wintergrasp\WG_Siege01D.wmo
8211,World\Expansion02\Doodads\DragonBlight\DragonBlight_Shoreline_Ice_Single.mdx
8212,World\Goober\G_Necropolis02.mdx
8213,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\WEAPONS\HAMMER_PVPALLIANCE_A_01.MDX
8214,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\WEAPONS\AXE_NORTHREND_C_03.MDX
8215,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\WEAPONS\HAMMER_MAUL_B_02.MDX
8216,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Crates\VR_Crate_02.mdx
8217,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Crate_01_Q.mdx
8218,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Anvil\VR_Anvil_Cold_01.mdx
8219,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_FrostGlow.mdx
8220,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\FrostGiant\FrostGiant_Spear01.mdx
8221,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Northrend_Helm_04.mdx
8222,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_RoadBroken01.mdx
8223,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_RoadBroken02.mdx
8224,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Brazier01.mdx
8225,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\EbonBlade\EbonBlade_Banner01.mdx
8226,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\EbonBlade\EbonBlade_Banner02.mdx
8227,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeMachine\GnomeMachineBroken03.mdx
8228,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Parts\GnomeScrew08.mdx
8229,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\FrostGiant\FrostGiant_FrostOrbBroken01.mdx
8230,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Cage\VR_Cage_01_Snow.mdx
8231,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Ogre\Spikes\OM_Iron_Spike_02.mdx
8232,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_Cake_01.mdx
8233,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\FrostGiant\FrostGiant_FrostOrb01.mdx
8234,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_Cake_02.mdx
8235,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Cage\VR_Cage_02.mdx
8236,world\expansion01\doodads\terokkar\webs\terokkarweb03.mdx
8237,world\expansion01\doodads\terokkar\webs\terokkarweb02.mdx
8238,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_ThroneBase.mdx
8239,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_WAR_MACHINE_PIPE.MDX
8240,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_web_rope_angled_01.mdx
8241,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_web_rope_angled_02.mdx
8242,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_web_rope_straight_03.mdx
8243,SPELLS\INSTANCENEWPORTAL_BLUE.MDX
8244,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_BattlegroundPortal_01.mdx
8245,CREATURE\HARPOON\VR_HARPOON_01.MDX
8246,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Wall_Small\ND_Human_Wall_End_Small_damaged02.wmo
8247,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\STORMPEAKS\ICESHARDS\FROSTGIANTICESHARD04.MDX
8248,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_BENCH02.MDX
8249,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_Human_Wall_Small\ND_Human_Wall_Small_damaged02.wmo
8250,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_human_wall\nd_human_wall_end_small02.wmo
8251,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_human_wall_small\nd_human_wall_small02.wmo
8252,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_DOOR_SMALL_01.MDX
8253,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\WinterOrc\ND_HordeGunship.wmo
8254,World\wmo\Northrend\Buildings\Human\ND_AllianceGunship.wmo
8255,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\titan\ti_resurrection_on_01.mdx
8256,world\generic\pvp\battlefieldbanners\battlefieldbanneralliance_static_wall.mdx
8257,world\generic\pvp\battlefieldbanners\battlefieldbannerhorde_static_wall.mdx
8258,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_YELLOW_ELEVATOR.MDX
8259,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_AXE_PILLAR.MDX
8260,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_LIGHTNING_PILLAR.MDX
8261,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_IVORY_PILLAR.MDX
8262,SPELLS\ORGRIMMARARENA_FIREFX.MDX
8263,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARENA\ORG_ARENA_FIREDOOR.MDX
8264,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARENA\ORG_ARENA_PULLEY.MDX
8265,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARENA\ORG_ARENA_YELLOW_FENCE.MDX
8266,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARENA\ORG_ARENA_RED_FENCE.MDX
8267,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\ACTIVEDOODADS\ARENA\ORG_ARENA_GEAR.MDX
8268,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_DOOR_BOSS_01.MDX
8269,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_DOOR_BOSS_02.MDX
8270,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_DOOR_BOSS_03.MDX
8271,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_HangingScroll_01.mdx
8272,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_HangingScroll_03.mdx
8273,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_HangingScroll_06.mdx
8274,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_HangingScroll_05.mdx
8275,SPELLS\INSTANCENEWPORTAL_GREEN.MDX
8276,SPELLS\INSTANCENEWPORTAL_GREEN_SKULL.MDX
8277,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\GUNDRAK\GUNDRAK_ELEVATOR_01.MDX
8278,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\ZULDRAK_ALTER.MDX
8279,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\signs\dwarfsign_firstaid.mdx
8280,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_FORGEARMS.MDX
8281,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\Rocs\SP_RocNest01.mdx
8282,World\wmo\Northrend\Stormpeaks\Nests\SP_RocNest01.wmo
8283,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_THRONE_02.MDX
8284,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\GiantBattle\FrozenGiantKing.mdx
8285,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Basket_02.mdx
8286,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Scroll_02.mdx
8287,World\Expansion02\Doodads\WinterTauren\WT_Standard_01.mdx
8288,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Weapons\VR_BM_ Sword_01.mdx
8289,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\GUNDRAK_KEY_SNAKE.MDX
8290,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\GUNDRAK_KEY_MAMMOTH.MDX
8291,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\GUNDRAK_KEY_RHINO.MDX
8292,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\GUNDRAK_KEY_TROLL.MDX
8293,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\GUNDRAK\GUNDRAK_FENCE_DOOR.MDX
8294,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\GUNDRAK\GUNDRAK_UNDERWATERHATCH_DOOR.MDX
8295,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_skullpikes_01.mdx
8296,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_skullpikes_02.mdx
8297,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_blighter2_green.mdx
8298,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\catwolftracks\catwolf_footprint_mud01.mdx
8299,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\irondwarf\id_anvil.mdx
8300,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\irondwarf\id_forge.mdx
8301,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Dwarf_03.mdx
8302,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\bowls\bowlwood01.mdx
8303,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\brazier\vr_brazier_01_blue.mdx
8304,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_ANVIL.MDX
8305,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\GUNDRAK\GUNDRAK_SHORT_DOOR.MDX
8306,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\GUNDRAK_COLLISION_01.MDX
8307,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\DECORATIONS\GUNDRAK_COLLISION_02.MDX
8308,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_SEWERDOOR_01.MDX
8309,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Inscription\Inscription_Scroll_Sealed01.mdx
8310,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Inscription\Inscription_Scroll_RolledRed.mdx
8311,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Inscription\Inscription_Scroll_RolledGreen.mdx
8312,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\LAKEWINTERGRASP\WG_SIEGE_DOOR.MDX
8313,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Sigil01.mdx
8314,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Sigil02.mdx
8315,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Sigil03.mdx
8316,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Sigil04.mdx
8317,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Sigil05.mdx
8320,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\SEWER\DALARANSEWER_ARENAWATERFALL.MDX
8321,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Medium02.mdx
8322,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\hatchwindow.mdx
8323,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_iceshard_02.mdx
8324,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_iceshard_01.mdx
8325,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_iceshard_04.mdx
8326,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_iceshard_05.mdx
8327,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_iceshard_06.mdx
8328,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_iceshard_03.mdx
8329,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Plants_01_Q.mdx
8330,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_webfloor_02.mdx
8331,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_webfloor_01.mdx
8332,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_webfloor_03b.mdx
8333,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\RoastBoarPlatter_nocollision.mdx
8334,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_web_rope_straight_01.mdx
8335,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_human_tower_open.wmo
8336,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\hu_scaffolding02.mdx
8337,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\hu_scaffolding.mdx
8338,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\TavernStuff\AleKegs01.mdx
8339,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\CheeseWedge01.mdx
8340,World\Azeroth\Elwynn\PassiveDoodads\Detail\ElwynnPoppy1\ElwynnPoppy1.mdx
8341,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_Obelisk01.mdx
8342,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_Disc_01.mdx
8343,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Titan\TI_SpinningPiece01.mdx
8344,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\wolvar\wolvar_forge.mdx
8345,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Human_03.mdx
8346,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookMedium02.mdx
8347,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmallOpen01.mdx
8348,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Books\BE_Book_Small02.mdx
8349,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\GnomeRoboArm\GnomeRoboArm.mdx
8350,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Dwarf_01.mdx
8351,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Book_Troll_02.mdx
8352,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\BookSmall04.mdx
8353,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Riplash\ND_NightElfRuins_13.mdx
8354,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Riplash\ND_NightElfRuins_14.mdx
8355,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Riplash\ND_NightElfRuins_15.mdx
8356,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Riplash\ND_NightElfRuins_03.mdx
8357,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_WeaponRack-Empty.mdx
8358,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\hu_tarp_boxes.mdx
8359,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\torch\northrendtorch_01.mdx
8360,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\tents\hu_tent02.mdx
8361,world\expansion01\doodads\hellfirepeninsula\supplies\hellfiresupplies_06.mdx
8362,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\argentcrusade_banner02.mdx
8363,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Cups\BE_Cup01.mdx
8364,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_PlagueCistern.mdx
8365,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_BloodOrb.mdx
8366,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_tent1.mdx
8367,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Mugs\Goldgoblet01.mdx
8368,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_Figurine02.mdx
8369,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\trees\icecrown_tree_01.mdx
8370,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\trees\icecrown_tree_02.mdx
8371,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\trees\icecrown_tree_03.mdx
8372,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\trees\icecrown_tree_04.mdx
8373,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_bonearm_01.mdx
8374,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_icecliff_05.mdx
8375,world\lordaeron\arathi\passivedoodads\impalingstonecorpses\impalingstone_corpse_01.mdx
8376,world\lordaeron\arathi\passivedoodads\impalingstonecorpses\impalingstone_corpse_02.mdx
8377,world\lordaeron\plagueland\passivedoodads\bonespikes\bonespike_01.mdx
8378,world\lordaeron\plagueland\passivedoodads\bonespikes\bonespike_03.mdx
8379,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_SkullPile_01.mdx
8380,World\Azeroth\Duskwood\PassiveDoodads\IronGate\GatePost.mdx
8381,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\ALLIANCE_GUNSHIP\AGS_BRASSCANNON.MDX
8382,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\hu_crane_dock.mdx
8383,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DreamPurpleFlower03.mdx
8384,World\Dreaming\PassiveDoodads\Flowers\DNRDreamPurpleFlower03.mdx
8385,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Lever.mdx
8386,World\wmo\Dungeon\Nexus\Platforms\Nexus_Raid_Floating_platform_D.wmo
8387,world\wmo\dungeon\nexus\platforms\nexus_raid_floating_platform.wmo
8388,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\WeaponRacks\VR_WeaponRack_01.mdx
8389,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_BoneArm_Green_01.mdx
8390,world\expansion02\doodads\nexus\nexus_raid_floating_platform_model.mdx
8391,World\wmo\transports\WMO_elevators\org_arena_elevator_transport.wmo
8392,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food&Utensils\Cleaver01.mdx
8393,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_CONSOLE_01.MDX
8394,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_PLATFORM_TOP_01.MDX
8395,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\tradeskill_firstaid_02.mdx
8396,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\potions\potion_red04.mdx
8397,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\tents\orctent02.mdx
8398,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\highelf\he_tent_01.mdx
8399,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\dalaran_rug_01.mdx
8400,world\generic\human\passive doodads\ballistaruins\ballistawheel01.mdx
8401,world\generic\human\passive doodads\catapultruins\catapultwheel01.mdx
8402,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\grindingwheels\darkirongrindingwheel.mdx
8403,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tools\mallet01.mdx
8404,world\generic\passivedoodads\engineering\spring02.mdx
8405,world\expansion01\doodads\hellfirepeninsula\supplies\hellfiresupplies_02.mdx
8406,world\expansion01\doodads\hellfirepeninsula\supplies\hellfiresupplies_03.mdx
8407,world\expansion01\doodads\hellfirepeninsula\supplies\hellfiresupplies_04.mdx
8408,world\expansion01\doodads\hellfirepeninsula\supplies\hellfiresupplies_05.mdx
8409,WORLD\WMO\TRANSPORTS\WMO_ELEVATORS\ND_ICEBREAKER_SHIP_BG_TRANSPORT.WMO
8410,WORLD\WMO\TRANSPORTS\WMO_ELEVATORS\ND_SHIP_UD_BG_TRANSPORT.WMO
8411,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\ACTIVEDOODADS\GATE\ALLIANCE_BOAT_GATE_BG.MDX
8412,WORLD\GENERIC\HORDE\ACTIVEDOODADS\GATE\HORDE_BOAT_GATE_BG.MDX
8413,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ZULDRAK\GUNDRAK\GUNDRAK_TRAPDOOR_02.MDX
8414,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_meatwagon_01_broken.mdx
8415,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_wagon_02_broken.mdx
8416,world\generic\passivedoodads\weapons\shield_pvpalliance.mdx
8417,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\northrend_helm_05.mdx
8418,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\northrend_shoulder_02.mdx
8419,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Armor\ArmorBreastplateGold.mdx
8420,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Scholazar\Sholazar_Crystal_03.mdx
8421,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Tents\DurotarOrcTent01.mdx
8422,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\Tents\DurotarOrcTent02.mdx
8423,World\Azeroth\BurningSteppes\PassiveDoodads\OrcTents\OrcTent.mdx
8424,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Silvermoon\Flowers\SilvermoonFlower04.mdx
8425,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_shrubs03.mdx
8426,World\Expansion02\Doodads\GrizzlyHills\Trees\GrizzlyHills_Yellowflower01.mdx
8427,World\Expansion02\Doodads\GrizzlyHills\Trees\GrizzlyHills_Shrubs01.mdx
8428,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\bushes\borean_shrub_03.mdx
8429,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_fires_lower_east_02.mdx
8430,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_fires_lower_west_03.mdx
8431,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_fires_upper_east_01.mdx
8432,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_fires_upper_north_03.mdx
8433,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_fires_upper_west_02.mdx
8434,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_fires_lower_01.mdx
8435,world\dreaming\passivedoodads\flowers\dnrdreamdroopingflower01.mdx
8436,world\dreaming\passivedoodads\flowers\dnrdreamorangeflower01.mdx
8437,world\expansion01\doodads\silvermoon\flowers\silvermoonflower01.mdx
8438,world\expansion01\doodads\silvermoon\flowers\silvermoonflower02.mdx
8439,World\Expansion02\Doodads\CrystalsongForest\Trees\CrystallineHeartwood01.mdx
8440,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\Rocs\SP_RocNest03collision.mdx
8441,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Furniture\Containers\TitanChest_noAnim.mdx
8442,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_ChemistrySet_05.mdx
8443,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_ChemistrySet_06.mdx
8444,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_PlagueWagon.mdx
8445,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_PlagueBarrelBroken01.mdx
8446,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_PlagueBarrelBroken02.mdx
8447,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Forsaken\FK_ChemistryTube_01.mdx
8448,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Potions\Potion_Blue01.mdx
8449,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Potions\Potion_Black01.mdx
8450,world\generic\undead\passive doodads\signs\lordaeron_citybanner_01.mdx
8451,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\winterorc\worc_barricade.mdx
8452,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Scholazar\Bushes\Sholazar_Fern_QuestOnly.mdx
8453,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_IVORY_PILLAR_COLLISION.MDX
8454,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_PILLAR_COLLISION.MDX
8455,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_AXE_PILLAR_COLLISION.MDX
8456,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVE DOODADS\ARENAELEVATORS\ORG_ARENA_LIGHTNING_PILLAR_COLLISION.MDX
8457,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\excavationtents\excavationtentruined01.mdx
8458,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\excavationtents\excavationtentruined02.mdx
8459,world\wmo\kalimdor\collidabledoodads\darkshore\darkshoreexcavation\dsexcavationplatform.wmo
8460,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\woodplanks\darkironwoodplanks01.mdx
8461,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\woodplanks\darkironwoodplanks03.mdx
8462,world\generic\human\passive doodads\ballistaruins\ballistabow01.mdx
8463,world\generic\human\passive doodads\ballistaruins\ballistamissle01.mdx
8464,world\outland\passivedoodads\campfire\outlanddeadcampfire.mdx
8465,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_DragonEgg_01.mdx
8466,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\AZJOL-NERUB\AZJOL_PLATFORM_FX_01.MDX
8467,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_PitCylinder.mdx
8468,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_PitCylinder_02.mdx
8469,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Terokkar\bonepile\Terokkar_bonepile01.mdx
8470,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Lights\VR_StandingLight_Snow_Blue_01.mdx
8471,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_SkullPile_03.mdx
8472,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_CraterDome.mdx
8473,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\Lights\GnomeMaintenanceLight01.mdx
8474,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_Forge_Iron_Press.mdx
8475,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_CavernsOfTime.mdx
8476,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_BuildingCrystal_02.mdx
8477,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Trench_C_Long.mdx
8478,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Trench_C_Medium.mdx
8479,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\Sc_Trench_C_Tall.mdx
8480,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagonPieces\MeatWagonWheel.mdx
8481,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagonPieces\MeatWagonGrill.mdx
8482,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagonPieces\MeatWagonRoller.mdx
8483,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagonPieces\MeatWagonClaw.mdx
8484,World\Generic\Undead\Passive Doodads\MeatWagonPieces\MeatWagonBody.mdx
8485,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\FURNITURE\GNOMETABLE01.MDX
8486,WORLD\GENERIC\UNDEAD\PASSIVE DOODADS\LORDAERONRAILING\THRONERAILING01.MDX
8487,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\GUNSHOP\GUNSHOPMORTARSHELL.MDX
8488,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\CRATES\VR_BM_WOOD_01.MDX
8489,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SHIELDS\ORCSHIELD02.MDX
8490,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\WEAPONS\ORCSPEAR03.MDX
8491,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\ORCSLEEPMATS\ORCSLEEPMAT03.MDX
8492,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\WEAPONS\SHIELD_PVPHORDE.MDX
8493,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\WEAPONS\HAMMER_PVPHORDE_A_01.MDX
8494,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\WEAPONS\ORCAXE02.MDX
8495,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_HELM_DEEPDIVEHELM_SPACE.MDX
8496,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\WEAPONS\BOW_CROSSBOW_PVPALLIANCE_A_01.MDX
8497,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Totems\GrimTotem02.mdx
8498,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Furbolgs\FB_Totem02_Snow.mdx
8499,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\Portal_StrandOfTheAncients.mdx
8500,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_BEERTABLE_SEAT_01.MDX
8501,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\Chests\HelmChest01.mdx
8502,world\goober\g_shellshield.mdx
8503,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\DALARAN_WELL_01.MDX
8504,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_BUTTON_CONTROL_UNIT02.MDX
8505,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Coilfang\Passivedoodads\Lights\Coilfang_Orb.mdx
8506,World\Generic\ActiveDoodads\SpellPortals\MagePortal_Wintergrasp.mdx
8507,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_StatueAntonidas_Plaque.mdx
8508,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_Chest.mdx
8509,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DWARVENCHAIR05.MDX
8510,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DWARVENCHAIR04.MDX
8511,World\Generic\PVP\BattlefieldBanners\BattlefieldBannerNeutralPost.mdx
8512,World\Expansion02\Doodads\IceCrown\Frozen\IceCrown_FrozenWurm_01.mdx
8513,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Red_Gem_01.mdx
8514,World\Expansion02\Doodads\IceCrown\Rocks\IceCrown_Rock_01.mdx
8515,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\Crystals\RubyCrystal07.mdx
8516,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Bottles\BE_Bottle03.mdx
8517,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Bottles\BE_Bottle04.mdx
8518,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Barrel\ElfBarrel01.mdx
8519,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Tradeskill_FirstAid_01.mdx
8520,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Books\Inscription_BookOfPower_01.mdx
8523,world\wmo\northrend\stormpeaks\irongiant\stormpeaks_irongiant_01.wmo
8524,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_Cage_Active_Door_01.mdx
8525,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Nexus\Nexus_Cage_Active_01.mdx
8526,World\Generic\Orc\Passive Doodads\HordeBanners\HordeBanner01.mdx
8527,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Dalaran\Dalaran_BuildingCrystal_02Off.mdx
8528,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Banner\VR_Banner_01.mdx
8529,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Toys\ToyTrain_01.mdx
8530,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Barrel\BE_Barrel_01_NoCollision.mdx
8531,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Barrel\ElfBarrel01_NoCollision.mdx
8532,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Bottles\BE_Bottle04_NoCollision.mdx
8533,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\Bottles\BE_Bottle03_NoCollision.mdx
8534,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\bread01_NoCollision.mdx
8535,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\CheeseWheel01_NoCollision.mdx
8536,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Food\CheeseWheelSwiss01_NoCollision.mdx
8537,World\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\FirstAid\Firstaid_NoCollision.mdx
8538,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\SHIPS\HORDEZEPPELINANIMATION\HORDEZEPANIMATION.MDX
8540,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Vrykul\Quest\VR_Vase_01_Q.mdx
8541,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Azjol-Nerub\Azjol_Vase_02.mdx
8542,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Thanksgiving\G_Cornucopia.mdx
8543,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Ghostlands\Obelisk\ghostland_Obelisk_01.mdx
8544,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Scourge\SC_EmbalmingFluid.mdx
8545,World\GOOBER\TestDoNotCommit8.mdx
8546,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_ULDUAR_TRAPDOOR_02.MDX
8547,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_ULDUAR_TRAPDOOR_01.MDX
8548,World\Goober\G_WarlockMeetingPortal.mdx
8549,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\PostBoxes\PostboxWolvar.mdx
8550,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_UNIVERSEGLOBE.MDX
8552,World\Expansion03\Doodads\TwilightHammer\Banners\TwilightHammer_Orb_01.mdx
8553,World\Kalimdor\Mauradon\PassiveDoodads\SatyrFloorBraziers\SatyrFloorBrazierGreen01.mdx
8554,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\goblinrocketcarts\goblinrocketcart04.mdx
8555,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\Tradeskill\JewelCrafting\JewelCraft_BlueHeart_01.mdx
8556,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\WINTERGRASP\WG_KEEP_DOOR01_COLLISION.MDX
8557,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Ulduar\UL_IcePlatform_01.mdx
8558,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stratholme_Past\LD_Stratholme_Tent02.mdx
8559,World\Expansion01\Doodads\Generic\BloodElf\planters\BE_planter_flowers_01.mdx
8560,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_GNOMEWING_SPINNINGROOMRINGS.MDX
8563,World\Expansion02\Doodads\ZulDrak\Decorations\ZulDrak_Floating_Light_01.mdx
8564,World\Generic\PassiveDoodads\Weapons\Sword_Long_D_02.mdx
8565,World\Azeroth\SwampOSorrow\PassiveDoodads\Plants\SwampofSorrowLilyPad02.mdx
8569,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_ULDUAR_DOORS03.MDX
8570,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_ULDUAR_DOORS04.MDX
8571,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_ULDUAR_DOORS05.MDX
8572,World\Generic\Human\Passive Doodads\Weapons&Armor\HumanArrow.mdx
8573,World\Expansion02\Doodads\Generic\Human\FLAGS\Alliance_Banner_01.mdx
8574,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Banners\IronForgeBannerStill.mdx
8575,World\Generic\Dwarf\Passive Doodads\Banners\IronForgeBanner_ornate01.mdx
8576,World\Generic\Troll\Passive Doodads\Tikimasks\Troll_tikimask03.mdx
8577,World\Generic\NightElf\Passive Doodads\Lamps\DarnassusStreetLamp02.mdx
8578,World\Generic\Gnome\Passive Doodads\SignPosts\GnomeSignPost02.mdx
8579,World\Generic\Troll\Passive Doodads\Tikimasks\Troll_tikimask02.mdx
8580,World\Generic\Tauren\Passive Doodads\Totems\TaurenTotem06.mdx
8582,World\Goober\G_Bomb_01.mdx
8584,World\wmo\Dungeon\Ulduar\Ulduar_Tower01C.wmo
8585,World\wmo\Dungeon\Ulduar\Ulduar_Tower01D.wmo
8586,CREATURE\SPELLS\LANDMINE01.MDX
8587,WORLD\WMO\TRANSPORTS\WMO_ELEVATORS\ULDUARRAID_GNOMEWING_TRANSPORT_WMO.WMO
8588,WORLD\AZEROTH\WESTFALL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TOMBSTONES\TOMBSTONE04.MDX
8589,cameras\flybyundead.mdx
8590,world\wmo\dungeon\ulduar\ulduar_tower01.wmo
8591,World\wmo\Dungeon\Ulduar\Ulduar_Building01D.wmo
8592,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\SEWER\DALARANSEWER_ARENAWATERFALL_COLLISION.MDX
8593,world\wmo\dungeon\ulduar\ulduar_building01.wmo
8594,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_lighting_door02.mdx
8595,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\INSCRIPTION\INSCRIPTION_SCROLL_ROLLEDPURPLE.MDX
8596,World\wmo\Dungeon\KL_AhnQiraj\40ManCourtYard.wmo
8597,ITEM\OBJECTCOMPONENTS\WEAPON\MISC_1H_BOTTLE_A_01.MDX
8598,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_LIGHTING_DOOR01.MDX
8600,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_GNOMEWING_TELEPORTPAD.MDX
8601,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_GNOMEWING_TORSOELEVATOR.MDX
8602,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\RUGS\BE_RUG_MEDIUM01.MDX
8603,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\RUGS\BE_RUG_LARGE02.MDX
8604,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\STONEBRACKETS\STONEBLOCK01.MDX
8605,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\TITAN\TI_BUILDINGBLOCK02.MDX
8606,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_VEHICLEREPAIRBAY_01.MDX
8607,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\titan\ti_buildingblock01.mdx
8609,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\braziers\orcbrazier_campfire01.mdx
8610,world\skillactivated\tradeskillenablers\tradeskill_fishschool_red.mdx
8612,world\expansion02\doodads\crystalsongforest\bubble\camouflagebubble_crystalsong.mdx
8613,world\expansion02\doodads\coldarra\camouflagebubble\camouflagebubble_coldarra.mdx
8614,world\goober\ud_foamsword_01.mdx
8615,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_trolls02.mdx
8616,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_nelf02.mdx
8617,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_draenei02.mdx
8618,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_fk02.mdx
8619,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_gnome02.mdx
8620,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_dwarf02.mdx
8621,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_horde02.mdx
8622,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_bloodelf02.mdx
8623,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_human02.mdx
8624,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_tauren02.mdx
8627,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_chest_lightning.mdx
8628,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_chest_leaf.mdx
8630,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_chest_ice.mdx
8631,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\harpoon\vr_harpoon_02.mdx
8632,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_teleportationpad.mdx
8633,world\azeroth\burningsteppes\passivedoodads\stonebrackets\stoneblock02.mdx
8635,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\RAILING\ICECROWN_RAILING01.MDX
8636,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\argentcrusade_brick_02.mdx
8638,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\titan\ti_brokenroad05.mdx
8639,spells\creature_spellportallarge_red.mdx
8640,creature\spells\creature_spellportal.mdx
8641,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_destructible_gate01.mdx
8642,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\titan\ti_brokenroad05_small.mdx
8643,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_BRAINROOMDOOR_01.MDX
8644,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_targetcrystal_blue.mdx
8645,world\generic\human\passive doodads\outposts\generaloutpost08_dooranim.mdx
8646,world\generic\passivedoodads\mapleleaves\maple_leaves01.mdx
8647,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_targetcrystal_yellow.mdx
8648,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_targetcrystal_red.mdx
8649,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_targetcrystal_green.mdx
8652,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GRIZZLYHILLS\TRAPPERS\TRAPPER_POTBELLYSTOVE_01.MDX
8653,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ti_weathergenerator_green.mdx
8654,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ti_weathergenerator_red.mdx
8655,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ti_weathergenerator_blue.mdx
8656,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ti_weathergenerator_yellow.mdx
8661,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\COOKING\VR_COOKPOT_02.MDX
8665,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_UNIVERSEFLOOR_01.MDX
8666,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_UNIVERSEFLOOR_02.MDX
8667,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_TRAIN_TURNAROUND.MDX
8670,aaaaaaaaa\testdonotcommit4.mdx
8674,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\ULDUARRAID_GNOMEWING_TRANSPORT_DOODAD.MDX
8675,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_GNOMEWING_BUTTONBIGRED.MDX
8680,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_SIGILDOOR_01.MDX
8681,world\wmo\azeroth\buildings\goldshireinn\goldshireinn.wmo
8683,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\magnatauritems\borean_redplant_bowl_01.mdx
8684,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_GNOMEWING_DOOR_01.MDX
8685,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_chest_plain.mdx
8686,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_chest_gears.mdx
8688,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_debrispile_01.mdx
8689,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_debrispile_02.mdx
8690,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\screens\ne_screen01.mdx
8691,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_chest_cosmic.mdx
8695,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\rocks\icecrown_rock_04.mdx
8696,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\rocks\icecrown_rock_05.mdx
8697,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\rocks\icecrown_rock_03.mdx
8698,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\tents\hu_tent01.mdx
8699,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\fence\hu_fencepost_northrend.mdx
8700,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\hay\vr_straw_small_01.mdx
8701,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\hay\vr_haybail_01.mdx
8702,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\trough\vr_trough.mdx
8703,world\generic\passivedoodads\weaponcrates\weaponcratehordeaxeopen.mdx
8704,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_scroll_boxside.mdx
8705,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_scroll_boxup.mdx
8706,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_scroll_rolledblue.mdx
8707,creature\tree\ashenvaletreefalling01.mdx
8708,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_TRAIN_ROCKETBLAST.MDX
8709,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_lighting_door03.mdx
8710,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_SIGILDOOR_02.MDX
8712,world\generic\human\passive doodads\lights\sfx_flashinglight_red.mdx
8713,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\ebonblade\ebonblade_banner02_nocollision.mdx
8719,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\trees\oaktree01.mdx
8720,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\bushes\sholazar_flowera.mdx
8721,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\orcfence\orcfencepost.mdx
8722,cameras\orcintro04.mdx
8757,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\excavationbannerstands\excavationbannerstand02.mdx
8758,world\wmo\azeroth\collidable doodads\swampofsorrows\waterhuts\waterhut_large.wmo
8763,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\platters\plattergoldornate01.mdx
8819,world\generic\passivedoodads\fruits\fruitbowl_empty.mdx
8820,world\azeroth\elwynn\passivedoodads\battlegladeskullhuman2\battlegladeskullhuman2.mdx
8833,spells\creature_spellportal_green.mdx
8834,spells\creature_spellportal_largeshadow.mdx
8840,world\wmo\azeroth\collidable doodads\wetlands\wetlandswagon\final\wetlandsbustedwagon.wmo
8845,world\kalimdor\barrens\passivedoodads\wagon\barrensbustedwagon.mdx
8855,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\oracle\o_crystal_01.mdx
8880,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\signposts\orcsignpost03.mdx
8883,item\objectcomponents\battlestandards\battlestandard_alliance_a_01\battlestandard_alliance_a_01.mdx
8936,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_large_bomb_2.mdx
8937,world\generic\passivedoodads\darkportals\darkportal01.mdx
8938,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\parts\gnomescrew03.mdx
8939,spells\creature_spellportallarge_lightred.mdx
8940,world\kalimdor\desolace\passivedoodads\kodogravebones\bannercentaur04.mdx
8947,world\generic\upperdeck\ud_pinatacandypile.mdx
8948,world\generic\activedoodads\spellportals\mageportal_stairofdestiny.mdx
8950,interiors\buildings\nd_forsaken\nd_forsaken_barricade_doodad.mdx
8952,world\azeroth\westfall\passivedoodads\detail\westfallmandrake.mdx
8953,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\manacles\blackrockorcmanacle01.mdx
8954,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\tradeskill_herbs_02.mdx
8955,world\wmo\kalimdor\netherbridges\netherbridge07.wmo
8956,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\bushes\gilneas_bush_02.mdx
8957,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\bushes\gilneas_bush_05.mdx
8958,world\azeroth\elwynn\passivedoodads\bush\elwynnbush03.mdx
8959,world\expansion01\doodads\bladesedge\bush\bladesedgebush01.mdx
8960,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventablesimple03.mdx
8961,world\generic\passivedoodads\thanksgiving\g_indiancorn_basket.mdx
8962,interface\vehicles\vehicle_target_01.mdx
8963,interface\vehicles\vehicle_target_02.mdx
8964,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventablesimple05.mdx
8965,world\lordaeron\alteracmountains\passivedoodads\fruitbuckets\alteracfruitbucket04.mdx
8966,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\baskets\largebasket03.mdx
8967,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_crate_1.mdx
8968,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_crate_2.mdx
8969,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_crate_3.mdx
8971,world\kalimdor\wailingcaverns\passivedoodads\hangingheads\wc_hanginghead01.mdx
8972,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\gunracks\gunrack01d.mdx
8974,world\kalimdor\durotar\passivedoodads\rocks\durotarrock02.mdx
8975,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_human_construction01\nd_argentcrusadestage.wmo
8976,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_small_bomb_pile.mdx
8977,spells\missile_bomb.mdx
8978,spells\beartrap_state.mdx
8980,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD01.MDX
8981,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD02.MDX
8982,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD03.MDX
8983,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD04.MDX
8984,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD05.MDX
8985,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD06.MDX
8986,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\IC_ARTHAS_ICESHARD07.MDX
8987,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfeststreamersx3_nonanimated.mdx
8988,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfestwreathhanginghuge.mdx
8989,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfest_ribbon01huge.mdx
8990,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfestwreath01.mdx
8991,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfest_ribbon02.mdx
8992,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfest_brazier_03.mdx
8993,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfest_brazier_02.mdx
8994,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfest_crate.mdx
8995,world\generic\passivedoodads\oktoberfest\beerfeststreamers_nonanimated.mdx
8996,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_winterorc_walls\nd_winterorc_wall_gate.wmo
8997,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\gate\nd_human_gate_closed.wmo
8998,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_winterorc_walls\nd_winterorc_walld.wmo
8999,world\generic\passivedoodads\diadelosmuertos\diadelosmuertos_candyskull_01.mdx
9000,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\gate\nd_human_gate_closedd.wmo
9001,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_hordegunship_bg.wmo
9002,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_alliancegunship_bg.wmo
9003,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_winterorc_walls\nd_winterorc_wall_gated.wmo
9005,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\naga\crates\na_crate02.mdx
9006,world\generic\passivedoodads\diadelosmuertos\diadelosmuertos_vaseflowers_01.mdx
9007,world\generic\passivedoodads\diadelosmuertos\diadelosmuertos_graveflowers_01.mdx
9008,world\wmo\dungeon\sunstrider_anchorage\sunstrider_ship.wmo
9009,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\banner\vr_sea_banner_01.mdx
9010,spells\creature_spellportal_yellow.mdx
9011,spells\mageportal_blank.mdx
9012,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\argentcrusade_banner01_nocoll.mdx
9013,spells\arcane_rune_base_impact.mdx
9014,creature\powersparkcreature\powersparkcreature.mdx
9015,spells\arcanetorrent.mdx
9016,world\generic\human\passive doodads\oildrums\oildrum02.mdx
9017,world\generic\human\passive doodads\oildrums\oildrum03.mdx
9018,spells\ice_precast_uber_base.mdx
9019,world\kalimdor\ashenvale\passivedoodads\ashenvaletrees\ashenvalecuttree01.mdx
9020,spells\instancenewportal_blue_arcane.mdx
9022,item\objectcomponents\weapon\mace_1h_ulduarraidnotskinable_d_01.mdx
9023,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_door_01.mdx
9024,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\tradeskill\jewelcrafting\jewelcraft_gemcut_02.mdx
9025,world\expansion02\doodads\isleofconquest\isleofconquest_portal_niche_alliance_01.mdx
9026,world\expansion02\doodads\isleofconquest\isleofconquest_portal_niche_horde_01.mdx
9027,world\azeroth\bootybay\passivedoodad\sharkmodels\sharkmodel01.mdx
9028,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_cellar_door_01.MDX
9029,world\kalimdor\darkshore\passivedoodads\ruins\darkshoreruinpillar04.mdx
9030,spells\creature_spellportal_blue.mdx
9031,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\ruins\newelfruin08.mdx
9032,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_barricade_01.MDX
9033,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_barricade_03.MDX
9034,world\khazmodan\uldaman\passivedoodads\pots\uldamanpotbroken02.mdx
9035,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\nd_winterorc\nd_winterorc_wall_gatefx_door.MDX
9036,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\FORSAKEN\FK_SIGNPOST_SIGN.MDX
9037,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\snowpiles\borean_snowpile_02.mdx
9039,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_barricade_02.MDX
9040,SPELLS\INSTANCEPORTAL_GREEN_10MAN_HEROIC.MDX
9041,SPELLS\INSTANCEPORTAL_GREEN_10MAN.MDX
9042,SPELLS\INSTANCEPORTAL_GREEN_25MAN.MDX
9043,SPELLS\INSTANCEPORTAL_GREEN_25MAN_HEROIC.MDX
9044,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\ARGENTCRUSADE\ARGENTCRUSADE_MONSTERDOOR.MDX
9045,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\ARGENTCRUSADE\ND_ARGENTCRUSADECOLISEUM_FLOORPIECES.MDX
9046,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\ARGENTCRUSADE\ND_ARGENTCRUSADECOLISEUM_TRAPDOOR_01.MDX
9047,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\ARGENTCRUSADE\ARGENT_WEB_DOOR_01.MDX
9048,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_winterorc_walls\nd_winterorc_wall_gateopenclose.wmo
9049,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\highelf\he_banner_03.mdx
9050,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\highelf\he_banner_01.mdx
9051,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\highelf\he_banner_02.mdx
9052,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ULDUM_ELEVATOR_01.MDX
9053,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\statues\statuenepriestess.mdx
9054,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\dalaran_painting_11.mdx
9055,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_small_bomb.mdx
9056,world\expansion02\doodads\zuldrak\decorations\zuldrak_weaponrack_01.mdx
9057,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_crate_01.mdx
9058,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\postboxgoblin.mdx
9059,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_human_construction01\coliseum_intact_floor.wmo
9060,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_human_construction01\coliseum_destruct_floor.wmo
9061,spells\spellobject_bomb.mdx
9062,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\walls\worgen_citygate01.MDX
9063,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\walls\worgen_citygate02.MDX
9064,world\generic\pvp\teleporters\bg_teleporter_alliance_01.mdx
9065,world\generic\pvp\teleporters\bg_teleporter_horde_01.mdx
9066,spells\magic_precast_hand.mdx
9067,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\rocks\gn_rocks_06.mdx
9068,creature\goblin_cannon\goblin_cannon.mdx
9069,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\argentcrusade_chest_01.mdx
9072,creature\snowflakecreature\snowflakecreature.mdx
9073,world\kalimdor\silithus\passivedoodads\elven\nightelfruinwallsilithusrubble01.mdx
9075,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\oildrum\goblin_floatingoildrum_exploder01.mdx
9076,world\generic\passivedoodads\thanksgiving\g_thanksgivingtable_01_collision.mdx
9077,world\expansion02\doodads\isleofconquest\isleofconcquest_horde_banner_01.mdx
9078,world\expansion02\doodads\isleofconquest\isleofconcquest_alliance_banner_01.mdx
9079,world\expansion03\doodads\lostisles\bushes\li_aloe01.mdx
9081,spells\instancenewportal_red.mdx
9082,spells\creature_spellportal_purple.mdx
9083,spells\creature_spellportal_white.mdx
9084,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\rocks\grizzlyhills_boulder01.mdx
9085,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\gate\nd_human_gate_closedopenclosed.wmo
9086,world\generic\pvp\teleporters\bg_teleporter_alliance_base.mdx
9087,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\HUMAN\ND_HUMAN_GATE_CLOSEDFX_DOOR.MDX
9088,world\generic\pvp\teleporters\bg_teleporter_gunship_horde_base.mdx
9089,world\generic\pvp\teleporters\bg_teleporter_gunship_alliance_01.mdx
9090,world\generic\pvp\teleporters\bg_teleporter_gunship_horde_01.mdx
9091,world\dungeon\cavernsoftime\passivedoodads\darkportal\cot_standingstone02.mdx
9092,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_escapepod_floating.mdx
9093,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_crate_broken_01.mdx
9094,world\generic\human\passive doodads\ropeladders\ropeladder01.mdx
9095,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_barrel_01.mdx
9096,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\HUMAN\ND_HUMAN_GATE_CLOSED_COLLISION.MDX
9097,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\tables\darkirontable01.mdx
9098,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_lamppost_03.MDX
9099,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_lamppost_02.MDX
9100,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_02.MDX
9101,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_05.MDX
9102,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_06.MDX
9103,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_07.MDX
9104,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_wagon_02.MDX
9105,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_crate_05.MDX
9106,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_lamppost_01.MDX
9107,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_09.MDX
9108,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_crate_06.MDX
9109,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_guardtower_01.MDX
9110,world\expansion03\doodads\lostisles\cactus\lostisles_cactuspalm_05.MDX
9111,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_08.MDX
9112,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\crazymachines\goblin_catapult_01.MDX
9113,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_lamppost_04.MDX
9114,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_prisonwall_01.MDX
9115,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_crate_04.MDX
9116,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_crate_02.MDX
9117,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_fence_brown_04.MDX
9118,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_brick.mdx
9119,spells\destructible_dustfall_fx02.mdx
9120,spells\destructible_dustfall_fx01.mdx
9121,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GILNEAS\GILNEAS_BARRICADE_COLLISION.MDX
9122,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_clothes_05.MDX
9123,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\cage\twilightshammer_cage_01.MDX
9124,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_DOOR_01.MDX
9125,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\cage\twilightshammer_cage_02.mdx
9126,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_signpost_03.mdx
9127,world\wmo\kalimdor\buildings\taurendruidtent\taurendruidtent.wmo
9128,creature\scryingorb\scryingorb.mdx
9129,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\kajamite_node_01.mdx
9130,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_paper_06.mdx
9132,world\goober\g_cage_arcane.mdx
9134,spells\snowflakecreature_var1.mdx
9135,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLIN_POOLELEVATOR.MDX
9136,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\ELEVATOR\ICECROWN_ELEVATOR.MDX
9137,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_sign01.MDX
9138,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_brazier_01.MDX
9139,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_mailbox.MDX
9140,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_cauldron_01.MDX
9141,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_forge_01.MDX
9142,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_anvil_01.MDX
9143,world\expansion03\doodads\pygmy\items\pygmy_drums_01.mdx
9144,world\wmo\transports\icebreaker\icebreaker_ship_transport.wmo
9145,creature\invisiblestalker\invisiblestalker.mdx
9146,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_telescope.MDX
9147,creature\invisibleman\invisibleman.mdx
9148,world\wmo\kalimdor\pvp\collidabledoodads\netents\nightelftent01_pvp.wmo
9149,world\wmo\kalimdor\pvp\collidabledoodads\netents\nightelftent02_pvp.wmo
9150,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\human\nd_alliancegunship_icecrown.wmo
9151,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_hordegunship_icecrown.wmo
9152,world\wmo\dungeon\md_shipwreck\transport_shipwreck.wmo
9153,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\chairs\goblin_kezan_beachchair_01.mdx
9154,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_beachparasol_01.mdx
9155,world\kalimdor\diremaul\passivedoodads\rubble\diremaultrimrubble01.mdx
9156,world\kalimdor\diremaul\passivedoodads\rubble\diremaultrimrubble02.mdx
9157,world\expansion02\doodads\stratholme_past\ld_stratholme_clothingline01.mdx
9158,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_chemistryset_02.mdx
9159,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_chemistryset_03.mdx
9160,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_chemistryset_04.mdx
9161,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_wagon02.mdx
9162,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_plaguebarrelempty.mdx
9163,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_plaguewagon_empty.mdx
9164,world\khazmodan\blackrock\passivedoodads\deathwingexperiments\wallmountedvial02.mdx
9165,world\generic\passivedoodads\particleemitters\aurawhiteverytall_v2.mdx
9166,world\generic\passivedoodads\particleemitters\auraredverytall_v2.mdx
9167,world\generic\passivedoodads\particleemitters\aurablueverytall_v2.mdx
9168,world\generic\human\passive doodads\clothing\foldedpantsgrey.mdx
9169,world\generic\human\passive doodads\clothing\foldershirtgreen.mdx
9170,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\tailoring\clothes\orcpants01.mdx
9171,world\expansion02\doodads\zuldrak\waterfalls\zuldrak_purple_water_mist.mdx
9172,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_PORTCULLIS_01.MDX
9173,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_PORTCULLIS_02.MDX
9174,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_DOOR_04.MDX
9175,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_ROOSTPORTCULLIS_01.MDX
9176,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\tent\nightelfsingletent02.mdx
9177,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\tent\nightelfsingletent01.mdx
9178,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\gears&levers\gnomelever.mdx
9179,creature\spells\airelementaltotem.mdx
9180,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\chairs\goblin_kezan_beachchair_02.MDX
9181,creature\goblinrocket\goblin_rocket.mdx
9182,spells\rocketlauncher_precast.mdx
9183,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\warharnasses\warharnessfloor01.mdx
9184,creature\questobjects\creature_sc_crystal.mdx
9185,creature\questobjects\creature_scourgecrystal.mdx
9188,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\LAB ITEMS\ICECROWN_LABTABLE_03_POTIONS.MDX
9189,creature\gyrocopter\gyrocopter_01.mdx
9190,creature\gyrocopter\gyrocopter_02.mdx
9191,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_kezan_painting_02.mdx
9193,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_yoggthoritebar_stack_01.mdx
9194,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_teleportpad2.mdx
9195,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_brazier2_orange.mdx
9196,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_paper_01.mdx
9197,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_paper_02.mdx
9198,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_paper_03.mdx
9199,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_DOOR_02COLLISION.MDX
9200,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_DOOR_02LEFT.MDX
9201,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_DOOR_02RIGHT.MDX
9202,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\VALVE\ICECROWN_VALVE.MDX
9203,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\TUBES\ICECROWN_ORANGETUBES.MDX
9204,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\TUBES\ICECROWN_GREENTUBES.MDX
9205,world\generic\passivedoodads\weaponcrates\weaponcratehordeaxelid.mdx
9207,world\wmo\dungeon\md_pirateship\pirateship_plank.wmo
9208,world\wmo\azeroth\buildings\stranglethorn_bootybay\bootybayplank.wmo
9209,world\generic\passivedoodads\deathskeletons\bloodelfmaledeathskeleton.mdx
9210,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblinbattery_02.mdx
9211,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\furniture\gnomebed02.mdx
9212,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\crazymachines\goblin_crazymachine_02.mdx
9213,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_BLOODPRINCE_DOOR_01.MDX
9214,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\icewall\icecrown_icewall.mdx
9215,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_crate_01.mdx
9216,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_GRATE_01.MDX
9217,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_yoggthoritebar_01.mdx
9218,world\wmo\kalimdor\collidabledoodads\dustwallowmarsh\crashedzippelin\final\crashedzippelin.wmo
9219,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\parts\gnomescrew04.MDX
9220,world\generic\human\passive doodads\sacks\sackherbsstack01.mdx
9221,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\watertroughs\watertroughlarge01.mdx
9223,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\cavein\icecrown_cavein.mdx
9224,item\objectcomponents\weapon\sword_1h_queldelar_d_01.mdx
9225,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\warharnasses\warharnesstotem01.mdx
9226,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_can_stack_01.mdx
9227,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\ICESHARDS\ICESHARD_STANDING.MDX
9228,item\objectcomponents\weapon\axe_2h_icecrownraid_d_01.mdx
9229,item\objectcomponents\weapon\hammer_2h_pvpalliance_a_01.mdx
9233,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\ic_citadel_chest.mdx
9234,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_human01.mdx
9235,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_horde01.mdx
9236,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_large_rocket_2.mdx
9237,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\LEVER\ICECROWN_LEVER.MDX
9238,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_COLDDOOR_01.MDX
9239,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\DOORS\ICECROWN_BLOODDOOR_01.MDX
9240,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\animalskulls\boarskull.mdx
9241,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\northrend fires\northrendorcbonfire.MDX
9242,item\objectcomponents\weapon\ashbringer02.mdx
9243,world\expansion02\doodads\wintertauren\wt_basket_03.mdx
9244,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\sindragosacollision\sindragosa_iceblock_collision.mdx
9245,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_cage_01.mdx
9247,world\generic\passivedoodads\plaque\plaquesilver02.mdx
9248,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\ELEVATOR\ICECROWN_ELEVATOR02.MDX
9250,world\kalimdor\ungoro\passivedoodads\rocks\ungororock09.mdx
9251,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_floatingcrate_01.mdx
9252,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE1_QUAD1.MDX
9253,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE1_QUAD2.MDX
9254,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE1_QUAD3.MDX
9255,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE1_QUAD4.MDX
9256,world\wmo\dungeon\icecrownraid\icecrownraid_arthas_precipice.wmo
9257,world\wmo\dungeon\icecrownraid\icecrownraid_arthas_precipice_phase1.wmo
9258,world\wmo\dungeon\icecrownraid\icecrownraid_arthas_precipice_phase2.wmo
9259,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\raptoreggs\wailingcavernsraptoreggs03.mdx
9260,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\THRONE\ICECROWN_THRONEFROSTYWIND.MDX
9261,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE2_QUAD1.MDX
9262,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE2_QUAD2.MDX
9263,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE2_QUAD3.MDX
9264,SPELLS\ICECROWNRAID_ARTHAS_PRECIPICE_PHASE2_QUAD4.MDX
9265,creature\invisiblestalker\invisiblestalkerground.mdx
9266,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_banner_01.mdx
9267,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\naga\banner\na_banner01.mdx
9268,world\azeroth\burningsteppes\passivedoodads\rocks\burningsteppesboulders04.mdx
9269,world\generic\human\passive doodads\outposts\generaloutpost02.mdx
9270,world\generic\human\passive doodads\outposts\generaloutpost03.mdx
9271,world\generic\human\passive doodads\woodenstairs\woodenstairs01.mdx
9273,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\excavationbarrierplank\excavationbarrierplank02.mdx
9276,world\wmo\dungeon\icecrownraid\icecrownraid_arthas_precipice_phase0.wmo
9277,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\plunger\goblin_plunger.mdx
9278,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\towninabox\goblin_towninabox.MDX
9279,world\kalimdor\azshara\passivedoodads\nagaflags\nagaflag02.mdx
9280,world\generic\alliance\chest\alliancechest_01.mdx
9281,world\generic\horde\chest\hordechest_01.mdx
9282,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\WINGSIGILS\WINGSIGIL_BLUE.MDX
9283,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\WINGSIGILS\WINGSIGIL_GREEN.MDX
9284,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\WINGSIGILS\WINGSIGIL_RED.MDX
9286,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\EFFECTS\ICECROWN_THRONEFROSTYEDGE.MDX
9287,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\SNOWLEDGE\ICECROWN_SNOWEDGEWARNING.MDX
9288,world\generic\passivedoodads\ships\shipramps\shipramp_alliance_01.mdx
9289,world\generic\passivedoodads\ships\shipramps\shipramp_horde_01.mdx
9290,world\generic\human\passive doodads\gunshop\guntripod.mdx
9292,world\generic\human\passive doodads\outposts\generaloutpost08.mdx
9293,world\generic\human\passive doodads\outposts\generaloutpost01.mdx
9294,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ICECROWN\ALTAR\ICECROWN_FROSTMOURNE_ALTAR.MDX
9295,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\SCOURGE\SC_TELEPORTPAD3.MDX
9296,item\objectcomponents\weapon\sword_1h_short_c_02.mdx
9297,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\potions\potion_gold01.mdx
9298,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\pressureplate\icecrown_pressureplate.mdx
9299,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_signpost_02.MDX
9300,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_signpost_01.MDX
9301,spells\icecrown_frostmourne_altar_effect.mdx
9305,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\DOORS\ULDUM_DOOR_01.MDX
9306,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\DOORS\ULDUM_DOOR_02.MDX
9307,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\human\hu_pulley_crates.mdx
9308,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\beds\goblin_horde_ornatebed_01.mdx
9309,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_banner_02.MDX
9310,spells\sword_1h_queldelar_d_01_spell.mdx
9311,creature\object\cannon.mdx
9312,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_barricade_01.MDX
9313,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_barricade_03.MDX
9314,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_barricade_02.MDX
9315,world\expansion01\doodads\netherstorm\lightning\netherstormcracksmokeonly01.mdx
9316,spells\banish_chest_dark.mdx
9317,spells\shadowdance_state.mdx
9318,spells\seedofcorruption_state.mdx
9319,spells\shadow_precast_med_hand.mdx
9320,spells\creature_spellportal_clickable.mdx
9321,creature\crystalportal\crystalportal.mdx
9324,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_table_green.MDX
9325,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_paper_01.MDX
9326,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_paper_05.MDX
9327,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_paper_06.MDX
9328,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblinbattery_01.MDX
9329,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tools\wrench01.MDX
9330,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tools\screwdriver01.MDX
9331,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\lava\icecrown_lavaman_sit.mdx
9332,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\lava\icecrown_lavaman_chained.mdx
9333,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\lava\icecrown_lavaman_unchained.mdx
9334,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\alliancestatue\statue_varianwynn.mdx
9335,spells\acid_ground_cloud_purple.mdx
9336,spells\acid_ground_cloud.mdx
9337,spells\acidcloudbreath_groundsmoke.mdx
9338,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\murals\darkironmural01.mdx
9339,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\murals\darkironmural02.mdx
9340,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\murals\darkironmural03.mdx
9342,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_cage_01.mdx
9343,world\khazmodan\lochmodan\passivedoodads\fences\lochmodanstonefence03.mdx
9347,world\generic\passivedoodads\weaponcrates\weaponcrateallianceswordlid.MDX
9348,world\generic\human\passive doodads\rugs\karazahnruggreen.MDX
9349,world\azeroth\westfall\passivedoodads\utensils\plate.MDX
9350,spells\creature_spellportallarge_green.mdx
9351,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\totems\grimtotem01.mdx
9352,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\totems\grimtotem03.mdx
9353,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\totems\grimtotem04.mdx
9354,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\geysers\borean_geysersteam.mdx
9355,world\kalimdor\azshara\passivedoodads\bubbles\azsharabubbles.mdx
9356,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\geysers\borean_bubbles_01.mdx
9357,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_can_01.mdx
9358,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_can_02.mdx
9359,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_can_03.mdx
9360,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\pvpwalls\azsharataurnwallpvp_01.mdx
9361,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\windbreaks\taurenwindbreak01.mdx
9362,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\windbreaks\taurenwindbreak03.mdx
9363,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\kelp\vj_seaweed_02.mdx
9364,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\totems\burned_totem01.mdx
9365,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\shells\vj_giant_shells08.mdx
9366,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\furniture\gnometable05.mdx
9367,world\azeroth\westfall\passivedoodads\furniture\westfallbed01.mdx
9368,character\dwarf\female\dwarffemale.mdx
9370,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_lostisles_minecart.MDX
9371,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_forge_01.MDX
9372,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\statue\dalaran_tirionstatue_plaque.mdx
9373,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\steppingstones\steppingstone02.mdx
9374,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BENCH_01.MDX
9375,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_ROCKINGCHAIR.MDX
9376,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BENCH_02.MDX
9377,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_scroll_rolledblank.mdx
9378,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_scroll_rolledpin01.mdx
9379,world\expansion02\doodads\wintertauren\wt_sled_01packed_wreckeda.mdx
9380,world\wmo\kalimdor\collidabledoodads\desolace\centaurhorn.wmo
9381,spells\creature_spellportal_white_clickable.mdx
9382,spells\creature_spellportal_purple_clickable.mdx
9383,spells\creature_spellportal_blue_clickable.mdx
9384,item\objectcomponents\head\helm_mask_a_01troll_bef.mdx
9385,creature\timerift\time_rift1.mdx
9386,world\kalimdor\azshara\seaplants\anemity01_02000\anemity01_02.mdx
9387,world\goober\g_cauldron_blue.mdx
9388,world\generic\centaur\passive doodads\centaurtents\centaurtent02.mdx
9389,world\generic\passivedoodads\deathskeletons\vrykulmaledeathskeleton.mdx
9390,world\generic\passivedoodads\deathskeletons\worgenfemaledeathskeleton.mdx
9391,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\bloodelf\podium\be_podium01.mdx
9392,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\hazardlights\gnomehazardlightred_02.mdx
9393,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\crate\twilightshammer_crate02.mdx
9394,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\bones\icecrown_bonepile_skull_light.mdx
9395,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\corals\vj_coralspikey_02.mdx
9396,creature\portal\portalbluearcane.mdx
9397,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\signpost\twilightshammer_signpost_sign_upper_02.MDX
9398,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_lamppost_02.mdx
9402,world\wmo\khazmodan\buildings\anvilmar\anvilmar.wmo
9403,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\altar\twilightshammer_altar01.mdx
9404,world\expansion02\doodads\wintertauren\wt_rug_01.mdx
9405,world\generic\human\passive doodads\rugs\generalbearskinrug01.mdx
9406,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\magicalimplements\nemagicimplement03.mdx
9407,world\expansion01\doodads\blacktemple\passivedoodads\brazier\bt_brazier_red.mdx
9408,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\banners\twilightshammer_barricades01.mdx
9409,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\banners\twilightshammer_barricades02.mdx
9410,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\tradeskill\jewelcrafting\jewelcraft_necklace02.mdx
9411,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\tradeskill\jewelcrafting\jewelcraft_ring01.mdx
9412,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\tradeskill\jewelcrafting\jewelcraft_gemcut_04.mdx
9414,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\corals\vj_giantclam01.mdx
9415,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_04air.mdx
9416,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_04fire.mdx
9418,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_mushroom01.MDX
9419,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\hay\vr_straw_large_01.mdx
9420,world\generic\human\passive doodads\haypiles\darkhaypilemedium01.mdx
9421,world\generic\human\passive doodads\haypiles\shadowfanghaypile02.mdx
9422,world\generic\human\passive doodads\haypiles\shadowfanghaypile01.mdx
9423,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\orcfence\orcfence.mdx
9431,world\wmo\azeroth\collidable doodads\elwynn\abbeygate\abbeygate01.wmo
9432,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\brazier\twilightshammer_brazier_01.MDX
9433,world\wmo\kalimdor\buildings\orctower\abandonedorctower.wmo
9436,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\kajamite_01.mdx
9437,character\naga_\male\nagamaledeathskeleton.mdx
9438,character\naga_\female\nagafemaledeathskeleton.mdx
9440,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\shells\vj_giant_shells08_tilt.mdx
9441,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\rocketplatform\gnomerocketplatform_01.mdx
9443,world\expansion03\doodads\lostisles\trees\lostisles_vine01.mdx
9445,world\generic\passivedoodads\deathskeletons\nagamaledeathskeleton.mdx
9446,world\generic\passivedoodads\deathskeletons\nagafemaledeathskeleton.mdx
9448,world\kalimdor\ungoro\passivedoodads\coconuts\ungoro_coconut01.mdx
9449,world\generic\passivedoodads\particleemitters\bubblesb.mdx
9450,world\generic\human\passive doodads\books\book_troll_03.mdx
9451,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\pennants\tournament_pennant_troll_low.mdx
9452,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\gears&levers\gnomegauge01.mdx
9453,world\azeroth\westfall\passivedoodads\sunkenanchor\sunkenanchor.mdx
9455,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\dragoneggs\twilightshammer_dragonegg_01.mdx
9456,world\kalimdor\dragoncave\passivedoodads\blackdragoneggs\blackdragonegg_large_01.mdx
9457,world\kalimdor\dragoncave\passivedoodads\blackdragoneggs\blackdragonegg_large_02.mdx
9460,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\gnome\gnome_radiation_bomb_01.mdx
9462,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\northrend fires\northrendgeneraltorch01.mdx
9463,world\azeroth\stranglethorn\passivedoodads\trolldungeonserpentstatue\trolldungeonserpentstatue.mdx
9464,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\northrend fires\northrendgeneraltorch02.mdx
9467,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_inkbottle_green03.mdx
9468,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_inkbottle_purple02.mdx
9469,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_lava_pole.mdx
9470,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\map\vr_map_01.mdx
9471,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\table\vr_maptable_01.mdx
9475,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\banners\nightelfowlbanner02.mdx
9477,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\banners\twilightshammer_bannercataclysm_01.mdx
9478,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\banners\twilightshammer_bannercataclysm_02.mdx
9479,world\wmo\azeroth\buildings\stranglethorn_bootybay\bootybay_warehouse.wmo
9481,world\generic\human\passive doodads\podiums\duskwoodpodium01.mdx
9482,world\expansion02\doodads\rubysanctum\rubysanctum_door_03.mdx
9483,world\kalimdor\dragoncave\passivedoodads\blackdragoneggs\blackdragonegg03.mdx
9484,world\expansion02\doodads\rubysanctum\rubysanctum_door_01.MDX
9485,world\expansion02\doodads\rubysanctum\rubysanctum_door_02.MDX
9486,world\generic\human\passive doodads\armor\armorhelmbluevisorup.mdx
9487,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\guns\rifledwarven.mdx
9488,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\platters\plattergoldsimple01.mdx
9490,world\expansion02\doodads\rubysanctum\reddragonshrine_tree04_burned_anim.MDX
9491,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\saronite\saronite_node_01_pos.mdx
9492,cameras\flybyhuman.mdx
9493,interface\buttons\talktome.mdx
9494,world\generic\passivedoodads\weapons\steelspear01.mdx
9495,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\dragoneggs\twilightshammer_dragonegg_02.mdx
9496,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\crate\twilightshammer_crate03.mdx
9497,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_pot02.mdx
9498,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\animalskulls\carnosaurskull.mdx
9499,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_sarcophagus_01.mdx
9500,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_vase_01.mdx
9501,particles\bubbles.mdx
9502,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\summoningportals\twilightshammer_summoningportal_fire01.mdx
9503,world\generic\activedoodads\instanceportal\instanceportal_white.mdx
9504,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\divinghelm.mdx
9506,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_04water.mdx
9507,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\FIREWOOD\FIREWOODPILE-INDOOR-ONLY.MDX
9508,WORLD\AZEROTH\DUSKWOOD\BUILDINGS\GNOLLTENT\GNOLLTENT02.MDX
9509,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\clock\goblin_clock_01.mdx
9510,spells\invisible.mdx
9511,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\weapons\tauren_weaponspear.mdx
9512,world\generic\passivedoodads\weapons\naga_trident02.mdx
9513,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\oracle\o_egg_01.mdx
9514,world\kalimdor\feralas\passivedoodads\crystals\feralas_stonegiantcrystal01.mdx
9515,spells\faeriefire.mdx
9516,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\kegs\darkironkeg01.mdx
9517,world\kalimdor\wailingcaverns\passivedoodads\fangdruids\wc_druidoftheraptortooth.mdx
9518,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\nerubian\nerubian_livingegg_01.mdx
9519,creature\spells\goblinshamantotem_fire.mdx
9520,creature\spells\goblinshamantotem_earth.mdx
9521,creature\spells\goblinshamantotem_water.mdx
9522,creature\star\collapsing_star.mdx
9523,creature\spells\goblinshamantotem_air.mdx
9525,world\generic\passivedoodads\coal\coalpilemedium_01.mdx
9526,world\generic\passivedoodads\coal\coalpilelarge_01.mdx
9527,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\gardenbenches\gardenbench03.mdx
9528,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_warning_sign01.mdx
9530,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\forsaken\shipwreck\nd_forsaken_shipwreck.wmo
9531,world\generic\upperdeck\ud_ogrepinata.mdx
9532,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_largedevice_02.mdx
9533,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\sand\vj_whitesandpile01.mdx
9534,world\wmo\transports\transport_ship_pirate\transport_pirate_ship02.wmo
9535,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\trees\sholazar_fruit01.mdx
9536,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\wolvar\wolvar_spikes02.mdx
9537,world\azeroth\theblastedlands\passivedoodads\rocks\blastedlandsportalrock01.mdx
9538,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\artifacts\tauren_artifact_01.mdx
9539,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\goblin\go_dynamite_bundle.mdx
9540,world\azeroth\burningsteppes\passivedoodads\stonebrackets\stonebracket01.mdx
9541,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\lab items\icecrown_teslacoil_orange.mdx
9542,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\ELEVATOR\ORGRIMMAR_ELEVATOR_02.MDX
9543,spells\fire_stylized_var_1.mdx
9544,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\spidertank\gnomespidertank01.mdx
9545,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\furniture\gnometable02.mdx
9546,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventablesimple01.mdx
9547,world\generic\human\passive doodads\meat\meat_04.mdx
9548,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\gunracks\gunrack02c.mdx
9549,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\sandbag_wall_01.mdx
9550,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_kezan_oilpump.mdx
9551,item\objectcomponents\shield\shield_ahnqiraj_d_01.mdx
9552,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\naga\weaponstacks\na_weaponstack01.mdx
9553,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\magicalimplements\nemagicimplement07.mdx
9554,WORLD\BLACKROCKV2\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKROCKV2_LABROOM_CAULDRON.MDX
9555,world\generic\underwater\passivedoodads\seaweed\genericseaweed04.mdx
9556,world\expansion03\doodads\abyssalmaw\coral\abyssal_seaweedlong_01.mdx
9557,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\naga\weaponstacks\na_weaponrack03.mdx
9558,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\crystals\deepholm_crystals07.mdx
9559,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\pearl\vj_giantpearl.mdx
9560,world\generic\human\passive doodads\armor\armorhelmgold.mdx
9561,world\generic\passivedoodads\weapons\axe_northrend_b2_01.mdx
9562,world\generic\passivedoodads\weapons\axe_northrend_b_01.mdx
9563,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\winterorc\nd_winterorc_ships\orc_ship_01.wmo
9564,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\ogre\chains\om_chains_01.mdx
9565,world\kalimdor\blackfathom\passivedoodads\pottery\blackfathom_pot03.mdx
9566,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\woodpiles\darkironwoodpile02.mdx
9567,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\tools\gnometool01.mdx
9568,world\nodxt\detail\vjweed05.mdx
9569,world\generic\passivedoodads\coal\coalpilesmall_01.mdx
9570,world\generic\underwater\passivedoodads\seaweed\genericseaweed14.mdx
9571,world\nodxt\detail\vjweed07.mdx
9572,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_poodad_horse.mdx
9574,world\wmo\elevators\thousandneedleselevator\thousandneedleselevator.wmo
9575,creature\spells\manatotem.mdx
9576,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventableornate08.mdx
9577,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\irondwarf\id_tablelarge.mdx
9578,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventableornate06.mdx
9579,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventableornate05.mdx
9580,world\wmo\azeroth\buildings\horde_goblin\goblinshipfinal_big.wmo
9582,world\wmo\cataclysm\alliance\submarine\alliance_submarine.wmo
9583,world\wmo\cataclysm\horde\submarine\horde_submarine.wmo
9584,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_kezan_uncle_sam_01.mdx
9585,WORLD\KALIMDOR\BLACKFATHOM\PASSIVEDOODADS\WATERFALLS\BFD_WATERFALLS10.MDX
9586,WORLD\KALIMDOR\BLACKFATHOM\PASSIVEDOODADS\WATERFALLS\BFD_WATERFALLS11.MDX
9587,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\ALLIANCEMAPTABLE.MDX
9588,WORLD\GENERIC\GNOME\PASSIVE DOODADS\FURNITURE\GNOMETABLE03.MDX
9589,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\CRATES\CRATEGRAINEMPTY.MDX
9590,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_FISHING_RACK_01.MDX
9591,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_FISH_BARREL.MDX
9592,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_TACKLEBOX_01.MDX
9593,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BOTTLE_03.MDX
9594,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_ROWBOAT03.MDX
9595,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_CLOTHES_03.MDX
9596,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_CLOTHES_04.MDX
9597,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BOTTLE_04.MDX
9598,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BOTTLE_05.MDX
9599,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_TABLELAMP_01.MDX
9600,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BARREL_CORN_01.MDX
9601,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_LUGGAGE_01.MDX
9602,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_LUGGAGE_03.MDX
9603,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_LUGGAGE_04.MDX
9604,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_LUGGAGE_05.MDX
9605,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_BARREL_APPLE_01.MDX
9606,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\bbq\goblin_bbq_01.MDX
9608,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKIRON\BLACKIRONORC_WAGON_02.MDX
9609,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\TENTS\ORCTENT03.MDX
9610,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\WEAPONS\ORCAXE03.MDX
9611,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\WEAPONS\ORCAXE01.MDX
9612,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\GOBLIN_BEACHBUCKET_01.MDX
9613,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\GOBLIN_BEACHBUCKET_02.MDX
9614,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\POOLPONY\GOBLIN_KEZAN_POOLPONY_FLOATING_GREEN_01.MDX
9615,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\POOLPONY\GOBLIN_KEZAN_POOLPONY_FLOATING_BLUE_01.MDX
9616,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLIN_ESCAPEPOD.MDX
9617,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\FOOD\GOBLIN_FOOD_01.MDX
9618,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLIN_KEG_BROWN_05.MDX
9619,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\TABLE\GOBLIN_TABLE_01.MDX
9620,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\DIAGRAMS\GOBLIN_DIAGRAM_04.MDX
9621,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\DIAGRAMS\GOBLIN_DIAGRAM_03.MDX
9622,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\FOOD\GOBLIN_BUC****FOOD_01.MDX
9623,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLIN_PAPER_04.MDX
9624,world\expansion02\doodads\rubysanctum\rubysanctum_door_04.MDX
9626,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\minicannon\horde_goblin_minicannon01.MDX
9627,world\azeroth\redridge\passivedoodads\dockpieces\redridgedocksplank01.mdx
9628,world\azeroth\redridge\passivedoodads\dockpieces\redridgedocksboardwalk02.mdx
9629,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\banners\twilighthammerbanner01.mdx
9630,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_bannercataclysm_sand_01.mdx
9631,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_barricades_sand02.mdx
9632,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_brazier_sand.mdx
9633,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_crate_sand01.mdx
9634,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_crate_sand02.mdx
9635,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\fence\twilightshammer_fence_post_01.mdx
9636,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\fence\twilightshammer_fence_post_02.mdx
9637,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_lamppost_01.mdx
9638,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_lamppost_water_01.mdx
9639,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_largedevice_sand01.mdx
9640,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\summoningportals\twilightshammer_summoningportal_water01.mdx
9641,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_tent_sand_01.mdx
9642,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_tent_sand_02.mdx
9643,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_cage_sand02.mdx
9644,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_slimepool_green.mdx
9645,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\mercurypools\deepholm_mercurypool01.mdx
9646,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_saronitepool_01.mdx
9647,WORLD\BLACKWINGV2\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKWINGV2_ELEVATOR01.MDX
9648,world\kalimdor\darkshore\passivedoodads\docks\darkshoredockramp01.mdx
9649,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\CANDLES\BE_CANDLE_01.MDX
9650,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\BLOODMYST\TREES\BLOODMYSTBUSH02.MDX
9651,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_crate01.mdx
9652,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\GOBLIN_KEZAN_ANVIL_01.MDX
9653,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\FIREWOOD\FIREWOODPILE04.MDX
9654,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\tables\dwarventableaverage01.mdx
9655,WORLD\BLACKWINGV2\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKWINGV2_ELEVATOR_ONYXIA.MDX
9656,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_light_effect_yellow.mdx
9657,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\lights\gnomestructuralspotlight01.mdx
9658,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\bloodelf\pillows\be_pillow_01.mdx
9659,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\bloodelf\pillows\be_pillow_04.mdx
9660,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\bloodelf\pillows\be_pillow_03.mdx
9661,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\parts\gnomescrew09.mdx
9662,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\AUCTIONHOUSE01.MDX
9663,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\oildrum\goblin_oildrum_01.mdx
9664,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_keg_brown_03.mdx
9665,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\barrelsandcrates\orccratebroken02.mdx
9666,WORLD\GENERIC\BLOODELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\BE_FENCE_001.MDX
9667,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_cage_01_active.mdx
9668,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_stocks_02.mdx
9669,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_paper_quest.mdx
9670,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\windbreaks\taurenwindbreak02.mdx
9671,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\windbreaks\taurenwindbreak04.mdx
9672,world\expansion03\doodads\trogg\dwelings\deepholm_trogdwelling02.mdx
9673,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\irondwarf\id_crate2.mdx
9674,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\buttress\vr_buttress_01.mdx
9675,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\irondwarf\id_crate.mdx
9676,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\battlemaps\goblin_battlemap_01.mdx
9677,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\diagrams\goblin_diagram_01.mdx
9678,world\expansion03\doodads\lostisles\trees\lostisles_treefire_02.mdx
9680,world\generic\troll\passive doodads\tikimasks\troll_tikimask01.mdx
9681,WORLD\EXPANSION01\DOODADS\GENERIC\BLOODELF\LANTERN\BE_LANTERN01.MDX
9682,world\azeroth\karazahn\passivedoodads\brokencart\kn_brokencart.mdx
9683,world\blackrockv2\passivedoodads\blackrockv2_shieldgong_collision.mdx
9684,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\OGRE\OM_FORGE_01_GRAY.MDX
9685,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\OGRE\OM_CHAIR_01_GRAY.MDX
9686,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWILIGHTHAMMER\LAMPPOST\TWILIGHTSHAMMER_LAVA_BUCKET.MDX
9687,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\WINTERORC\BRAZIER\WINTERORC_MEDIUM_BRAZIER_01.MDX
9688,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\WINTERORC\BRAZIER\WINTERORC_SMALL_BRAZIER_01.MDX
9690,spells\horn_01_spellobject.mdx
9691,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\BBQ\GOBLIN_BBQ_03.MDX
9692,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\BBQ\GOBLIN_BBQ_02.MDX
9693,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\ELEVATOR\GOBLIN_ELEVATOR.MDX
9694,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal01_green.mdx
9695,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\items\goblin_kezan_chair_01.mdx
9696,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GRIMBATOL\GRIMBATOL_RAID_DOOR_01.MDX
9697,spells\helm_engi_b_01_gof_spell.mdx
9699,world\generic\human\passive doodads\signposts\humansignpostpointer02.mdx
9700,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\bloodelf\roadsign\be_roadsign_sign01.mdx
9701,world\azeroth\elwynn\passivedoodads\signs\directional\westfalldirectionalsign.mdx
9702,item\objectcomponents\weapon\misc_1h_book_c_02.mdx
9703,world\khazmodan\blackrock\passivedoodads\blackrockdirectionalsign\blackrockdirectionalsign.mdx
9704,world\blackwingv2\passivedoodads\blackwingv2_darkiron_bell_01.mdx
9705,world\kalimdor\dragoncave\passivedoodads\artifact\dragoncaveartifact.mdx
9706,world\khazmodan\uldaman\passivedoodads\braziers\uldamanbrazier01.mdx
9707,world\khazmodan\uldaman\passivedoodads\pots\uldamanpot01.mdx
9708,world\khazmodan\uldaman\passivedoodads\pots\uldamanpot02.mdx
9709,world\khazmodan\uldaman\passivedoodads\pots\uldamanpot03.mdx
9710,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_bottle_02.mdx
9711,item\objectcomponents\weapon\misc_1h_bottle_a_02.mdx
9712,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_bottle_07.mdx
9713,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\dalaran_petcage_01.mdx
9714,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\tuskarr\fishing\ts_crabbasket_empty01.mdx
9715,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\crystals\deepholm_crystalblock01_chalk.mdx
9716,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\crystals\deepholm_crystalblock02_chalk.mdx
9717,world\kalimdor\azshara\passivedoodads\dragonstatues\azharadragonstatue_01.mdx
9718,world\kalimdor\azshara\passivedoodads\dragonstatues\azharadragonstatue_02.mdx
9719,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\stalagmites\deepholm_stalagmite01.mdx
9720,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ABYSSALMAW\DOORS\ABYSSAL_MAW_DOOR_01.MDX
9721,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\banners\earthen_rock_banner_01.mdx
9722,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_projectile_01.mdx
9723,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\dalaran_crate_01.mdx
9724,world\azeroth\redridge\passivedoodads\rocks\redridgerock03.mdx
9725,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\constructionsigns\underconstruction02.mdx
9726,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_pillow_04.mdx
9727,world\generic\human\passive doodads\catapultruins\catapultarm.mdx
9728,world\generic\human\passive doodads\catapultruins\catapulttrunk01.mdx
9729,world\generic\human\passive doodads\catapultruins\catapulttrunk02.mdx
9730,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\potions\potion_green04.mdx
9731,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal02_red.mdx
9732,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\mushrooms\deepholm_mushrooms07.mdx
9733,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal01_red.mdx
9734,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\crystals\deepholm_crystalblock01_red.mdx
9735,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\sholazar_crystal_01.mdx
9736,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\sholazar_crystal_02.mdx
9737,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\sholazar_crystal_04.mdx
9738,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\sholazar_crystal_05.mdx
9739,world\expansion02\doodads\scholazar\sholazar_crystal_06.mdx
9740,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\mushrooms\deepholm_mushrooms08.mdx
9741,spells\transport_ship_ud_fx.mdx
9742,world\generic\human\passive doodads\mops\mop.mdx
9744,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\lab items\icecrown_teslacoil_orange_newsound.mdx
9745,world\kalimdor\tanaris\passivedoodads\desertholdingpen\desertholdingpen.mdx
9746,world\blackrockv2\passivedoodads\blackrockv2_darkironbomb_01.mdx
9747,world\blackrockv2\passivedoodads\blackrockv2_darkironbomb_02.mdx
9748,world\blackrockv2\passivedoodads\blackrockv2_darkironbomb_03.mdx
9749,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_paper_pile_02.mdx
9750,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\REDRIDGETREECANOPY03.MDX
9751,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\REDRIDGETREECANOPY01.MDX
9752,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\REDRIDGETREECANOPY04.MDX
9753,WORLD\AZEROTH\SWAMPOSORROW\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREELOGS\SWAMPTREEBURNED02.MDX
9754,WORLD\AZEROTH\SWAMPOSORROW\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREELOGS\SWAMPTREEBURNED01.MDX
9755,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\REDRIDGETREEMID01.MDX
9756,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\BURNINGSTEPPESTREE02.MDX
9757,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\BURNINGSTEPPESTREE01.MDX
9758,WORLD\AZEROTH\BURNINGSTEPPES\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\BURNINGMIDTREE01.MDX
9759,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\BUSH\REDRIDGEBUSH02.MDX
9760,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ASHENVALE\PASSIVEDOODADS\ASHENVALETREES\ASHENVALE_BURNTTREE_03.MDX
9761,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\REDRIDGETREECANOPY02.MDX
9762,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJALLOGBURNING01.MDX
9763,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJALTREEBURNT01.MDX
9764,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJALTREEBURNING02.MDX
9765,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJALTREEBURNT02.MDX
9766,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJALTREEBURNING03.MDX
9767,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\REDRIDGETREESTUMP01.MDX
9768,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\STUMPS\REDRIDGESTUMP02.MDX
9769,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\LAVAEFFECTS\HYJAL_LAVASMOKE01.MDX
9770,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\LAVAEFFECTS\HYJAL_HUGESMOKE01.MDX
9771,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\LAVAEFFECTS\HYJAL_HUGESMOKE02.MDX
9772,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\BUSH\REDRIDGEBUSH03.MDX
9773,WORLD\WMO\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\ORCHUT\BLACKROCKORCHUT.WMO
9774,WORLD\WMO\PVP\BUILDINGS\ORCTOWER\PVP_DARKORCTOWER.WMO
9775,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\STRETCHEDSKINS\BLACKROCKSTRETCHEDSKIN02.MDX
9776,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SHIELDS\ORCSHIELD01.MDX
9777,WORLD\AZEROTH\REDRIDGE\PASSIVEDOODADS\BUSH\REDRIDGEBUSH01.MDX
9778,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\PYGMY\KONGDOOR.MDX
9779,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\archstones\deepholm_archstonefragment_01.mdx
9781,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\archstones\deepholm_archstonecombined_01.mdx
9782,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\archstones\deepholm_archstonefragment_02.mdx
9783,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\archstones\deepholm_archstone_01.mdx
9784,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\archstones\deepholm_archstonecombined_02.mdx
9785,WORLD\WMO\PVP\BUILDINGS\TOLBARAD\TB_LIGHTHOUSE.WMO
9786,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_guillotine.mdx
9787,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\NORTHREND FIRES\NORTHRENDFREESTANDINGTORCH04_GIANT.MDX
9788,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\THRONE\ORC_GROMMASHTHRONE_01.MDX
9789,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\ORC_SCONCE_01.MDX
9790,world\goober\g_fireworklauncher02_nocollision.mdx
9791,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\BRAZIERS\DWARVENBRAZIER01.MDX
9793,world\wmo\pvp\buildings\tolbarad\tb_destroytowerc.wmo
9794,world\wmo\pvp\buildings\tolbarad\tb_destroytowerd.wmo
9795,world\wmo\pvp\buildings\tolbarad\tb_destroytower.wmo
9796,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\mercurypool\gnomeregan_mercurypool01.mdx
9798,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\VASHJIR\DEMIGOD\VJ_DEMIGOD_DOOR.MDX
9799,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\ruins\azrelfruin_uw09.mdx
9800,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_banner_01.mdx
9801,world\expansion03\doodads\wildhammer\banner\wildhammer_banner_01.mdx
9802,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GILNEAS\TREES\PINETREE05.MDX
9803,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\hippogryphroost\hippogryphroost.mdx
9804,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\mushrooms\deepholm_mushrooms06.mdx
9806,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\clickable_box.mdx
9810,world\expansion03\doodads\abyssalmaw\abyssal_leviathan_tentacle.mdx
9811,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ABYSSALMAW\CORAL\ABYSSAL_JELLYFISH_ELEVATOR.MDX
9812,world\expansion03\doodads\abyssalmaw\abyssal_leviathan_tentacle_frombelow.mdx
9813,WORLD\GENERIC\DARKIRONDWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\WORKBENCHES\DARKIRONWORKBENCH02.MDX
9814,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\EARTHEN\EARTHEN_LIGHT_01.MDX
9815,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\deepholm_cluster.mdx
9816,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_lamppost_03.mdx
9817,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WILDHAMMER\ROADMARKER\WILDHAMMER_ROAD_MARKER_01.MDX
9818,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\cathedralwindows\gilneas_cathedralwindow_small_01.mdx
9819,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\bushes\gilneas_corn_01.mdx
9820,world\generic\passivedoodads\fruits\fruit_apple_02.mdx
9822,world\wmo\khazmodan\collidable doodads\lochmodan\excavationsite\excavationplatform02.wmo
9823,world\wmo\northrend\buildings\oilrig\oilplatform_gnome.wmo
9824,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\excavationbarriers\excavationbarrier01.mdx
9825,world\wmo\northrend\howlingfjord\dwarven\hf_dwarvenexcavation01.wmo
9826,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_plank_01.mdx
9827,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\excavationbarrierplank\excavationbarrierplank03.mdx
9828,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DALARAN\JEWELRY_POSTERSCROLL_01.MDX
9829,spells\deathknight_corpseexplosion.mdx
9831,world\generic\troll\passive doodads\skultikis\skulltiki.mdx
9833,world\expansion03\doodads\grimbatol\banners\dwarven_grimbatol_banner_01.mdx
9834,spells\twilightshammer_portal.mdx
9835,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\TAURENSIGN_CARTOGRAPHY.MDX
9836,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_05.mdx
9837,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_06.mdx
9838,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_07.mdx
9839,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_08.mdx
9840,world\generic\bloodelf\passive doodads\bl_sq_crate_003.mdx
9841,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\bloodelf\bottles\be_bottle02.mdx
9842,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_02earth.mdx
9843,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\shrubs\azjol_thinmushroom_03.mdx
9844,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\shrubs\azjol_mushroom01.mdx
9845,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\shrubs\azjol_mushroom03.mdx
9846,world\expansion01\doodads\zangar\mushroom\zangarmushroom03.mdx
9847,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\mushrooms\deepholm_mossymushroom01.mdx
9848,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\paintings\worgen_painting_01.mdx
9849,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_01.mdx
9850,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_02.mdx
9851,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_03.mdx
9852,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_04.mdx
9853,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ULDUM_ANVIL_02.MDX
9854,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\BRAZIERS\ULDUM_BRAZIER.MDX
9855,world\expansion03\doodads\trogg\crates\trog_crate_01.mdx
9856,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_onager_wheel_01.mdx
9857,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_onager_trunk_01.mdx
9858,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_onager_trunk_02.mdx
9859,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_onager_beam_01.mdx
9860,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_onager_beam_02.mdx
9861,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_onager_arm.mdx
9862,world\generic\pvp\ctfflags\alliancectfflag_generic.mdx
9863,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\banners\darkiron_banner_01.mdx
9864,world\generic\darkirondwarf\passive doodads\banners\darkiron_wallbanner_01.mdx
9865,WORLD\WMO\AZEROTH\BUILDINGS\GILNEAS\GILNEAS_HOUSE_B_CLOSED.WMO
9866,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\DARKSHOREREWORK\DUSKWOOD_MAGETOWER_BRICK.MDX
9867,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GENERIC\VRYKUL\CRATES\VR_WRECKED_CRATE_02.MDX
9868,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\barrelsandcrates\orccratebroken03.mdx
9869,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\BEANBAGS\GOBLIN_BEANBAG_01.MDX
9870,world\goober\g_bomb_02.mdx
9877,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\crazymachines\goblin_crazymachine_03.mdx
9878,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\portal\earthen_portal_deepholm.mdx
9879,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\archstones\deepholm_archstonefragment_03.mdx
9881,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\TOLVIR\TOLVIR_CENTRAL_BUILDING_01.WMO
9882,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\weapons\tauren_weaponrack01.mdx
9883,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\quest\vr_plants_04_q.mdx
9885,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\barrel\twilightshammer_barrel01.mdx
9886,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TORCHES\ULDUM_TORCH_01.MDX
9887,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\rattles\taurenrattle02.mdx
9888,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\taurenwallscrolls\taurenwallscroll02.mdx
9889,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthighlands\bushes\th_obsidianbush03.mdx
9890,world\wmo\cataclysm\tolvir\tolvir_central_building_01_d.wmo
9891,world\wmo\cataclysm\tolvir\tolvir_central_building_01_c.wmo
9892,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\drums\taurendrumsmall01.mdx
9893,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TENTS\ULDUM_TENT_03.MDX
9894,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ULDUM_WAGON.MDX
9895,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\CRATES\ULDUM_CRATE_03.MDX
9896,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TENTS\ULDUM_TENT_01.MDX
9897,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\CRATES\ULDUM_CRATE_02.MDX
9898,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\CRATES\ULDUM_CRATE_05.MDX
9899,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\CRATES\ULDUM_CRATE_01.MDX
9901,world\generic\human\passive doodads\books\book_dwarf_darkiron_02.mdx
9902,world\khazmodan\lochmodan\passivedoodads\logs\lochlog01.mdx
9904,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\elementalgates\twilightshammer_elementalgate.mdx
9905,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_01.mdx
9906,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_02.mdx
9907,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\spikes\twilightshammer_spike_03.mdx
9908,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\FOOD\GOBLIN_BUC****FOOD_02.MDX
9909,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\FISH\FISHSKEL01.MDX
9910,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\PINUPCALENDAR\GOBLIN_HORDE_PINUPCALENDAR_01.MDX
9911,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLINCUP_01.MDX
9912,WORLD\NODXT\DETAIL\KZCAN02.MDX
9913,WORLD\NODXT\DETAIL\KZCAN01.MDX
9914,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\RUGS\ULDUM_RUG_06.MDX
9915,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\RUGS\ULDUM_RUG_03.MDX
9916,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\RUGS\ULDUM_RUG_01.MDX
9917,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\RUGS\ULDUM_RUG_08.MDX
9918,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\RUGS\ULDUM_RUG_09.MDX
9919,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\RUGS\ULDUM_RUG_10.MDX
9920,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\tailoring\boots\orcboots02.mdx
9921,world\kalimdor\orgrimmar\passivedoodads\winterorc\weaponrack\winterorc_weaponrack_01.mdx
9922,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ABYSSALMAW\CORAL\ABYSSAL_CORAL_CHUNK_CEILING01_BREAK.MDX
9923,world\wmo\kalimdor\lostisles\goblinshipfinal.wmo
9924,world\azeroth\westfall\passivedoodads\detail\westfallberrybush.mdx
9925,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\mortar\goblin_horde_mortar_01.mdx
9926,world\scale\200yardradiussphere.mdx
9928,item\objectcomponents\weapon\misc_1h_book_c_10.mdx
9929,spells\smoke_from_fire_wide.mdx
9930,WORLD\WMO\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\ORCHUT\ORCHUT_DRAGONMAW.WMO
9931,creature\wisp\wisp.mdx
9932,spells\enchantments\sunfireglow_high.mdx
9933,creature\titanorb\titanorb_02.mdx
9934,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\furniture\gnomebed03.mdx
9937,world\generic\human\passive doodads\fog\sfx_fog_nasty_green.mdx
9938,world\expansion02\doodads\howlingfjord\fog\hfjord_fog_02.mdx
9939,world\environment\doodad\generaldoodads\steamclouds\generic_steam_cloud_teal.mdx
9940,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_kezan_pipe_top_03.mdx
9941,world\environment\doodad\generaldoodads\steamclouds\generic_steam_cloud_thinner.mdx
9942,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_kezan_pipe_cap_03.mdx
9943,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\spool\goblin_spool_02.mdx
9944,world\environment\doodad\generaldoodads\steamclouds\generic_steam_cloud_thin.mdx
9945,world\generic\passivedoodads\barrel\barrellowpoly.mdx
9946,WORLD\BLACKROCKV2\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKROCKV2_PORTCULLIS_02.MDX
9947,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\CHAIRS\DWARVENCHAIR06.MDX
9948,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\GIANTMETALSMELTER\ORC_GIANTMETALSMELTER_01.MDX
9949,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\titan\uldum_titan_statue04.mdx
9950,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\titan\uldum_titan_statue05.mdx
9951,world\expansion03\doodads\wildhammer\wildhammer_fog.mdx
9952,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GRIMBATOLRAID\GRIMBATOLRAID_TRAPDOOR.MDX
9953,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GRIMBATOLRAID\GRIMBATOLRAID_PORTAL.MDX
9954,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GRIMBATOLRAID\GRIMBATOLRAID_CHOGALL_THRONE.MDX
9955,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\parts\gnome_engine.mdx
9956,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\parts\gnome_tesla.mdx
9957,world\khazmodan\blackrock\passivedoodads\blackrockteslacoil.mdx
9958,SPELLS\FIREBEAM_STATE_BASE.MDX
9959,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\MOVINGMACHINES\ULDUM_MOVINGMACHINES_05.MDX
9960,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\ULDUAR\UL_TOWERBLUEBEAM.MDX
9961,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\MOVINGMACHINES\ULDUM_MOVINGMACHINES_02.MDX
9962,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\MOVINGMACHINES\ULDUM_MOVINGMACHINES_04.MDX
9963,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\MOVINGMACHINES\ULDUM_MOVINGMACHINES_06.MDX
9967,world\khazmodan\ironforge\passivedoodads\lavasteam\lavasteam_low.mdx
9968,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TITAN\ULDUM_TITAN_CHEST01.MDX
9970,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WILDHAMMER\STOVE\WILDHAMMER_STOVE.MDX
9971,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\TRANSPORT_PIRATE_SHIP_SAILS.MDX
9972,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_iron_vrykul_chest.mdx
9973,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_TAVERN_NEW_01.MDX
9974,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ENGINEERING.MDX
9975,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BAGS.MDX
9976,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ENCHANTING_NEW_01.MDX
9977,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ENGINEERING_NEW_01.MDX
9978,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BAGS_NEW_01.MDX
9979,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_COOKING_NEW_01.MDX
9981,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_INSCRIBING_NEW_01.MDX
9982,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_HERBALIST_NEW_01.MDX
9983,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ALCHEMIST_NEW_01.MDX
9984,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_TAILOR_NEW_01.MDX
9985,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_LEATHERARMOR_NEW_01.MDX
9986,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BANK_NEW_01.MDX
9987,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_GENERAL_NEW_01.MDX
9988,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_AUCTIONHOUSE_NEW_01.MDX
9989,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BLACKSMITH_NEW_01.MDX
9990,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_MINING_NEW_01.MDX
9991,world\expansion02\doodads\boreantundra\barnacles\borean_starfish.mdx
9992,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\WINTERORC\CHAIR\WINTERORC_CHAIR_02.MDX
9993,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\WINTERORC\CHAIR\WINTERORC_CHAIR_01.MDX
9994,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_pylon_02.mdx
9995,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_pylon_01.mdx
9996,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_pylon_04.mdx
9998,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\irondwarf\id_forge_02.mdx
9999,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\NEXUS\NEXUS_FX_EXTERIOR_BEAM.MDX
10000,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ULDUM_ANVIL.MDX
10001,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\PYGMY\DRUMS\PYGMY_DRUMS_STAGE.MDX
10008,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\rustyspeargun\rustyspeargunrust.mdx
10009,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_BOWS_NEW_01.MDX
10010,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_ARMORY_NEW_01.MDX
10011,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_FISHING_NEW_01.MDX
10012,WINGV2_ELEVATOR_ONYXIA.MDX
10014,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\HORDE_TASKBOARD_PILLARS.MDX
10015,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\portal\earthen_portal_hyjal.mdx
10016,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\ALLIANCE_TASKBOARD_PILLARS.MDX
10017,spells\mage_curtainoffrost_impact.mdx
10018,spells\mage_curtainoffrost_01.mdx
10020,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\sacks\uldum_sack_sign_04.mdx
10021,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\sacks\uldum_sack_sign_03.mdx
10022,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\LAMPS\ULDUM_FLOOR_LAMP_ACTIVE.MDX
10023,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\earthen_pylon_03.mdx
10025,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_TABARDS_NEW_01.MDX
10026,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_WEAPONS_NEW_01.MDX
10027,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_WINERY_NEW_01.MDX
10028,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_MEAT_NEW_01.MDX
10029,world\generic\human\passive doodads\meat\meat_01.mdx
10030,world\generic\human\passive doodads\food\breadloaf01.mdx
10031,world\generic\human\passive doodads\food\breadslice.mdx
10032,world\generic\human\passive doodads\food\breadloafhalf.mdx
10033,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_pillar_sand_01.mdx
10034,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\fish\uldum_hanging_fish.mdx
10035,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\elementiumore\elementium_ore_02.mdx
10036,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_lostisles_minecart_broken.mdx
10037,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\twilightshammer_earthen_pylon_04.mdx
10038,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\twilightshammer_earthen_pylon_03.mdx
10039,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\twilightshammer_earthen_pylon_02.mdx
10040,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\elementiumore\elementium_ore_01.mdx
10041,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\elementiumore\elementium_ore_03.mdx
10042,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\elementiumore\elementium_ore_04.mdx
10043,world\expansion03\doodads\earthen\twilightshammer_earthen_pylon_01.mdx
10044,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\gates\kalidarmoongate.mdx
10045,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\dragoneggs\twilightshammer_dragonegg_03.mdx
10046,world\kalimdor\orgrimmar\passivedoodads\winterorc\table\winterorc_table_01.mdx
10047,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_MISC_NEW_01.MDX
10050,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\summoningportals\twilightshammer_summoningportal_air01.mdx
10052,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\summoningportals\twilightshammer_summoningportal_earth01.mdx
10057,world\expansion03\doodads\vashjir\vj_quest_mushroom.mdx
10058,test\guildflagtest.mdx
10060,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\pillars\uldum_pillar_brick_01.mdx
10061,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\flagstones\uldum_flagstone01.mdx
10064,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\titan\uldum_titan_chest02.mdx
10065,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\draenei\bed\draenei_bed01.mdx
10066,world\generic\human\passive doodads\anchors\bootyanchor.mdx
10067,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\DRAGONBLIGHT\DB_DRAGONHEAD02.MDX
10068,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\sand\twilightshammer_cage_sand01.mdx
10069,world\generic\passivedoodads\ships\shipanimation\paddlewheel\icebreaker_paddlewheel.mdx
10070,world\expansion02\doodads\ships\nd_icebreaker_ship_bg.mdx
10071,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\coffins\uldum_crypt_coffin_02.mdx
10072,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORC_STREETSIGN_02.MDX
10073,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_flowersdry_01.mdx
10074,world\expansion03\doodads\wildhammer\banner\wildhammer_banner_02.mdx
10075,world\generic\ogre\passive doodads\ogremeatchains\ogremeatchain02.mdx
10076,world\generic\ogre\passive doodads\ogremeatchains\ogremeatchain03.mdx
10077,spells\collapsingstar.mdx
10078,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\statues\uldum_titan_statue07.mdx
10079,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\statues\uldum_titan_statue06.mdx
10080,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\WINTERORC\CURB\WINTERORC_METALCURB_06.MDX
10081,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ELEVATORS\ULDUM_ELEVATOR_BURIALCHAMBER.MDX
10082,creature\flyingbomber\flyingbomber_02closedcanopy.mdx
10083,creature\flyingbomber\flyingbomber_02.mdx
10084,world\expansion03\doodads\pygmy\items\pygmy_warriorhelm.mdx
10085,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\stalagtites\deepholm_stalagtite02.mdx
10086,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_MAGICSHOP_NEW_01.MDX
10087,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_POISONS_NEW_01.MDX
10088,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_STAVES_NEW_01.MDX
10089,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\ORCSIGN_DAGGERS_NEW_01.MDX
10090,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\mirrors\uldum_mirror_sun_01.mdx
10091,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\deepholm_rockwall.mdx
10092,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\statues\uldum_jackal_statue_02.mdx
10093,world\generic\human\passive doodads\stormwind\stormwind_gravestone_03.mdx
10094,world\expansion03\doodads\trogg\cage\trog_cage_01.mdx
10095,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TOLBARAD\DOORS\TOLBARAD_DOOR_01.MDX
10096,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\bush\uldum_oasisbush_01b.mdx
10097,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\baskets\uldum_basket_02.mdx
10098,WORLD\KALIMDOR\ORGRIMMAR\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKIRON\BLACKIRONORC_CATAPULT_01.MDX
10099,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\FURBOLGS\FB_TOTEM01.MDX
10100,world\expansion03\doodads\tolvir\tolvir_backarmor_jackel.mdx
10101,world\expansion03\doodads\archaeology\tradeskill_archaeology_surveytool_green.mdx
10102,world\expansion03\doodads\archaeology\tradeskill_archaeology_surveytool_yellow.mdx
10103,world\expansion03\doodads\archaeology\tradeskill_archaeology_surveytool_red.mdx
10104,world\expansion03\doodads\tolvir\tolvir_helm_jackel.mdx
10105,world\generic\activedoodads\spellportals\mageportal_tolbarad.mdx
10106,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_crate01.mdx
10107,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TOLBARAD\TOLBARAD_GATES_01.MDX
10108,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\signs\orc_streetsign_01.mdx
10110,spells\sunwell_fel_portal.mdx
10111,spells\sunwell_fire_barrier_ext_center.mdx
10112,world\expansion02\doodads\zuldrak\decorations\gundrak_coffin_01.mdx
10113,world\replaceabletextureprops\guild\guildchest_horde01.mdx
10114,world\replaceabletextureprops\guild\guildchest_alliance01.mdx
10119,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\pipes\gnomepipe02.mdx
10120,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\pipes\gnomepipe03.mdx
10121,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\pipes\gnomepipe04.mdx
10122,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWINPEAKS\TWINPEAKS_DWARVEN_GATE_03.MDX
10123,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWINPEAKS\TWINPEAKS_DWARVEN_GATE_01.MDX
10124,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWINPEAKS\TWINPEAKS_DWARVEN_GATE_02.MDX
10125,world\khazmodan\wetlands\passivedoodads\dragonmawgates\dragonmawgate.mdx
10126,world\replaceabletextureprops\guild\guildcauldron_horde_01.mdx
10127,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\wagons\twilightshammer_wagon_01.mdx
10128,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\wagons\twilightshammer_wagon_02.mdx
10129,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TOLBARAD\TOLBARAD_GATES_02.MDX
10130,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TREES\ULDUM_PALMTREE_04.MDX
10131,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_TITAN_MICRO_STARS_BEAM.MDX
10132,WORLD\GENERIC\PASSIVEDOODADS\LIGHTS\GENERALTORCH01_EXTINGUISHED.MDX
10133,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_TITAN_MICRO_SUN_BEAM.MDX
10134,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_TITAN_MICRO_MOON_BEAM.MDX
10135,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\SKYWALL\DJINN\SKYWALL_DJINN_HEALING.MDX
10136,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\SKYWALL\DJINN\SKYWALL_DJINN_FROST.MDX
10137,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\SKYWALL\DJINN\SKYWALL_DJINN_TORNADO.MDX
10138,world\blackrockv2\passivedoodads\blackrockv2_labroom_bloodvial_breaker01.mdx
10139,world\blackrockv2\passivedoodads\blackrockv2_labroom_bloodvial_breaker02.mdx
10140,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\quest\vr_plants_03_q.mdx
10141,spells\druid_wild_mushroom_01.mdx
10142,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLIN_ESCAPEPOD_FIRE_ORANGE.MDX
10143,world\wmo\dungeon\md_mountaincave\md_mushroomcave06.wmo
10146,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\tradeskill\jewelcrafting\jewelcraft_necklace01.mdx
10147,spells\druid_wild_mushroom_02.mdx
10148,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\tradeskill_fishing_01.mdx
10149,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_02air.mdx
10150,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_02fire.mdx
10151,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\TAURENSIGN_WARHARNESS.MDX
10152,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TORCHES\ULDUM_TORCH_04.MDX
10153,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\magicaldevices\twilightshammer_magicaldevice_04earth.mdx
10154,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\lamppost\twilightshammer_pillar03.mdx
10155,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\pyrium_miningnode_normal.mdx
10156,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\pyrium_miningnode_rich.mdx
10157,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\elementium_miningnode_normal.mdx
10158,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\elementium_miningnode_rich.mdx
10159,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\obsidian_miningnode_normal.mdx
10160,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\obsidian_miningnode_rich.mdx
10161,spells\infernal_geo.mdx
10162,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_CAGE_02_ACTIVE.MDX
10163,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\STORMWIND_MININGSHOP01.MDX
10164,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\STORMWIND_ENCHANTINGSHOP01.MDX
10165,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\STORMWIND_INSCRIPTIONSHOP01.MDX
10166,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\STORMWIND_JEWELCRAFTINGSHOP01.MDX
10167,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\WORGEN\ITEMS\WORGEN_TROUGH.MDX
10168,world\replaceabletextureprops\guild\guildcauldron_alliance_01.mdx
10169,world\expansion03\doodads\tolbarad\tolbarad_searchlight_03.mdx
10170,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\TORCHES\ULDUM_TORCH_03.MDX
10171,spells\beamtarget_onground.mdx
10172,spells\moonbeam_impact_base.mdx
10173,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\ogre\rocks\om_rock_01.mdx
10174,world\lordaeron\aeriepeaks\passivedoodads\boulders\aerieboulder01.mdx
10175,spells\boulder_missile.mdx
10176,creature\bouldergiant\bouldergiant.mdx
10177,world\kalimdor\hyjal\boulders\hyjal_bouldera01.mdx
10178,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\ancientorc\barrel\ao_barrel01.mdx
10179,world\generic\human\passive doodads\crates\crategrainopen.mdx
10180,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TOLBARAD\DOORS\TOLBARAD_DOOR_02.MDX
10181,world\khazmodan\ironforge\passivedoodads\throne\dwarventhrone01.mdx
10182,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\tailoring\boots\orcboots03.mdx
10184,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\PYGMY\COOKPOT\PYGMY_COOKPOT_01.MDX
10185,WORLD\WMO\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\NIGHTELF2STORY\DSNIGHTELF2STORY.WMO
10187,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\EXCAVATIONTENTPAVILLIONRUINED\EXCAVATIONTENTPAVILLIONRUINED01.MDX
10188,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\GUNRACKS\GUNRACK02A.MDX
10189,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\LANTERNS\GENERALLANTERN02.MDX
10190,WORLD\GENERIC\DWARF\PASSIVE DOODADS\GUNRACKS\GUNRACK02B.MDX
10191,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\STATUES\ULDUM_FALCON_01.MDX
10192,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\STATUES\ULDUM_AMMUNAE_STATUE_02.MDX
10193,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\FARMING\ULDUM_FARMING_02.MDX
10194,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\FARMING\ULDUM_FARMING_03.MDX
10195,WORLD\GENERIC\ORC\PASSIVE DOODADS\BARRELSANDCRATES\ORCCRATE01.MDX
10196,world\generic\human\passive doodads\books\book_dwarf_darkiron_01.mdx
10201,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\sacks\uldum_sack_10.mdx
10202,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\ogre\weapons\om_weaponrack_01.mdx
10203,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\heads\uldum_head_wall_01.mdx
10204,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\sacks\uldum_sack_11.mdx
10205,world\generic\passivedoodads\hides\hidestack02.mdx
10206,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\sacks\uldum_sack_09.mdx
10208,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\heads\uldum_head_god_01.mdx
10209,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\tradeskill_tailoring_01.mdx
10215,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\BATTLEOFGILNEAS\WORGEN_GATE_WOOD_01.MDX
10216,world\generic\human\passive doodads\armor\armorhelmgreenflat.mdx
10217,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\mirrors\uldum_mirror02.mdx
10218,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\draenei\graveyard\dr_tombstone01.mdx
10219,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\tombstones\uldum_tombstone_08.mdx
10220,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\tombstones\uldum_tombstone_07.mdx
10221,world\expansion03\doodads\tolbarad\tolbarad_searchlight_03_nocollision.mdx
10227,world\khazmodan\ironforge\passivedoodads\trees\wintertree02.mdx
10230,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\GOBLIN_KEZAN_WARNING_SIGN_03.MDX
10231,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\GOBLIN_KEZAN_WARNING_SIGN_01.MDX
10232,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\TENTS\GOBLIN_KEZAN_TELEGRAPHPOLE_STOPLIGHT_01.MDX
10233,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\GOBLIN_KEZAN_WARNING_SIGN_02.MDX
10234,world\generic\human\passive doodads\stormwind\stormwind_trellis_02.mdx
10235,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_banner_hanging_01.mdx
10236,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\scourge\sc_tools_table.mdx
10237,world\generic\undead\passive doodads\undeadtoolstable\undead_tools_table.mdx
10238,WORLD\AZEROTH\DUSKWOOD\PASSIVEDOODADS\TOMBS\TOMBSTONE08.MDX
10239,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\beanbags\goblin_beanbag_02.mdx
10240,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\beanbags\goblin_beanbag_04.mdx
10241,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\horde_taskboard.mdx
10242,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\oasiswhiteflowers\uldum_oasiswhiteflower06.mdx
10243,creature\yoggsaron\cataclysm_tentacle.mdx
10244,world\expansion03\doodads\lostisles\bushes\lostisles_carnivorousplant01.mdx
10245,world\expansion03\doodads\lostisles\bushes\lostisles_carnivorousplant_02.mdx
10246,creature\lostisles_carnivorousplant\lostisles_carnivorousplant01_creature.mdx
10247,spells\missile_bomb_static.mdx
10248,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\ogre\stonehenge\om_stonehenge_03.mdx
10249,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_dragonsteeth.mdx
10250,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\pottery\elvenpottery04.mdx
10251,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\pots\uldum_pot_01.mdx
10252,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\urns\uldum_urn_02.mdx
10253,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\urns\uldum_urn_01.mdx
10254,world\generic\human\passive doodads\oilpuddle\oil_puddle_01.mdx
10255,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_azsharasveil.mdx
10256,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_cinderbloom.mdx
10257,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_stormvine.mdx
10258,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_twilightjasmine.mdx
10259,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_whiptail01.mdx
10260,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\alliance_taskboard.mdx
10261,creature\lasherorchid\lasherorchid.mdx
10262,creature\pumpkinsoldier\pumpkinsoldier.mdx
10263,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\ALLIANCE_SUBMARINE_DOOR.MDX
10264,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TOLVIR\TOLVIR_CITY_DOME01.MDX
10265,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\DEEPHOLM\DEEPHOLM_ROCKDOOR_BREAK.MDX
10266,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\bush_heartblossom.mdx
10267,spells\boneguardrockspike.mdx
10268,spells\boneguardspike.mdx
10270,world\goober\g_cauldron_red.mdx
10271,WORLD\GENERIC\HUMAN\PASSIVE DOODADS\STORMWIND\STORMWIND_GRAVESTONE_09.MDX
10272,world\wmo\transports\wmo_elevators\abyssal_jellyfish_elevator_transport.wmo
10273,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\LIGHTMACHINES\ULDUM_LIGHTMACHINE_01.MDX
10274,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_LASERBEAMS_04.MDX
10275,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_LASERBEAMS_02.MDX
10276,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_LASERBEAMS_03.MDX
10277,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal02_chalk.mdx
10278,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal02_silver.mdx
10279,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal02_blue.mdx
10280,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\bbq\goblin_bbq_01_nocollision.mdx
10281,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_cauldron_01_nocollision.mdx
10282,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\food\goblin_buc****food_01_nocollision.mdx
10283,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\minerals\deepholm_mineralcrystal02_orange.mdx
10284,world\expansion03\doodads\tolbarad\tolbarad_banner_alliance01.mdx
10285,world\expansion03\doodads\tolbarad\tolbarad_banner_horde01.mdx
10286,world\generic\human\passive doodads\posters\missingposter01_nocollision.mdx
10287,world\generic\passivedoodads\treasurepiles\goldpilemedium01.mdx
10288,world\generic\owlbear\owlbeartotems\owlbeartotem01.mdx
10289,world\generic\owlbear\rocks\owlbearrock02.mdx
10290,world\generic\owlbear\owlbeartotems\owlbearscarecrow02.mdx
10291,WORLD\WMO\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\TAURENHUTS\TAURENHUTD_DESTROYED.WMO
10292,world\wmo\dungeon\kl_ahnqiraj\40mancanalinner.wmo
10294,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\furniture\gnometable04.mdx
10295,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\rugs\goblin_horde_shagthrowrug_01.mdx
10296,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblincup_02.mdx
10297,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\barbershop\barbershop_shavecup.mdx
10298,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblinbottle_01.mdx
10299,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\lostisles\goblin_escapepod_green.mdx
10300,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\oildrum\goblin_floatingoildrum_exploder02.mdx
10301,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\food\goblin_food_03.mdx
10302,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\pinupcalendar\goblin_horde_pinupcalendar_02.mdx
10303,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\litter\floatinglitter06.mdx
10304,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\movingmachines\uldum_movingmachines_01.mdx
10305,world\generic\goblin\passivedoodads\kezan\poolpony\goblin_kezan_poolpony_floating_orange_01.mdx
10306,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\movingmachines\uldum_movingmachines_03.mdx
10307,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\horde_submarine.mdx
10308,world\wmo\cataclysm\horde\submarine\horde_submarine_closed.wmo
10309,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\alliance_submarine_sealed.mdx
10310,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\alliance_submarine.mdx
10311,world\expansion03\doodads\dragonmaw\banners\dragonmaw_banner01.mdx
10312,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_fk01.mdx
10313,world\skillactivated\containers\treasurechest02.mdx
10314,world\skillactivated\containers\treasurechest03.mdx
10315,world\skillactivated\containers\treasurechest04.mdx
10316,world\skillactivated\containers\treasurechest05.mdx
10317,world\skillactivated\containers\treasurechest06.mdx
10318,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\inscription\inscription_inkbottle_black01.mdx
10319,spells\acidburn_black.mdx
10322,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\SHIPS\ND_SHIP_UD_BG.MDX
10325,spells\holybomb_missle.mdx
10326,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TOLBARAD\TOLBARAD_DOOR_04.MDX
10328,spells\errorcube.mdx
10334,creature\golemstone\golemstone.mdx
10338,world\azeroth\stranglethorn\passivedoodads\bridge\jaguarstatue.mdx
10339,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\SEAHORSESTAND.MDX
10341,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_LASERBEAMS.MDX
10342,world\expansion02\doodads\icecrown\bones\icecrown_bonepile_light_02.mdx
10343,world\expansion03\doodads\skywall\lamps\skywall_wall_lamps_01.mdx
10344,world\expansion03\doodads\abyssalmaw\coral\abyssal_maw_shell_fountain.mdx
10345,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\obelisks\uldum_obelisk_broken_03.mdx
10346,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\tombstones\uldum_tombstone_01.mdx
10347,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ELEVATORS\ULDUM_ELEVATOR_GLASS_STAR.MDX
10350,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GRIMBATOLRAID\GRIMBATOLRAID_FIRE_WALL_01.MDX
10351,world\generic\passivedoodads\graystone\graystone01_nocollision.mdx
10352,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthighlands\rocks\th_pebblepile01.mdx
10353,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\windbreaks\taurenwindbreak05.mdx
10354,creature\lostisles_carnivorousplant\lostisles_carnivorousplant01_creature_redspitter.mdx
10355,creature\yoggsaron\yoggsarontentaclethin_vine.mdx
10356,creature\lostisles_carnivorousplant\lostisles_carnivorousplant02_creature_freezer.mdx
10357,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\EARTHEN\PORTAL\EARTHEN_PORTAL_TWILIGHT_HIGHLANDS.MDX
10358,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\EARTHEN\PORTAL\EARTHEN_PORTAL_VASHJIR.MDX
10359,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\EARTHEN\PORTAL\EARTHEN_PORTAL_ULDUM.MDX
10361,creature\lashersunflower\lasher_sunflower.mdx
10362,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\PYRAMIDPEAK\ULDUM_PYRAMID_PEAK.MDX
10363,WORLD\WMO\TRANSPORTS\WMO_ELEVATORS\BLACKWINGV2_ELEVATOR_ONYXIA_TRANSPORT.WMO
10364,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\ELEVATORS\ULDUM_ELEVATOR_BURIALCHAMBER_COL.MDX
10365,spells\flamecircleeffect.mdx
10366,world\khazmodan\blackrock\passivedoodads\blackrocklavabubbles\blackrockstatuelavabubbles.mdx
10367,world\khazmodan\blackrock\passivedoodads\blackrocklavabubbles\blackrockstatuelavabubble.mdx
10368,world\kalimdor\azshara\seaplants\starfish01_02\starfish01_02.mdx
10369,WORLD\WMO\DUNGEON\SKYWALL\KL_SKYWALL_RAID.WMO
10370,world\wmo\dungeon\skywall\kl_skywall_raid_phase1.wmo
10372,world\wmo\dungeon\az_blackrock\blackrock.wmo
10376,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\BEANBAGS\GOBLIN_BEANBAG_03.MDX
10377,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\LOSTISLES\GOBLIN_CRATE_07.MDX
10378,WORLD\WMO\KALIMDOR\ULDUM\ULDUM_PYRAMID_PEAK_CLOSED.WMO
10379,world\wmo\kalimdor\uldum\uldum_pyramid_peak_opening.wmo
10380,world\wmo\kalimdor\uldum\uldum_pyramid_peak_opened.wmo
10389,creature\wailingwindscreature\wailingwindscreature.mdx
10390,spells\enchantments\wind_high.mdx
10391,world\expansion03\doodads\skywall\skywall_lightball_01.mdx
10392,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\LASERMACHINE\ULDUM_LASERMACHINE.MDX
10393,SPELLS\SKYWALL_WIND_DRAFTEFFECT_CENTER.MDX
10394,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\SKYWALL\SKYWALL_WIND_DRAFTEFFECT_01.MDX
10395,WORLD\KALIMDOR\MOONGLADE\PASSIVEDOODADS\DRUIDSTONE\DRUIDSTONETOPLESS.MDX
10396,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\BEAMS\ULDUM_MICRO_LASERBEAMS.MDX
10397,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\SKYWALL\SKYWALL_ALAKIRPLATFORM_COLLISION.MDX
10398,WORLD\GENERIC\GOBLIN\PASSIVEDOODADS\KEZAN\ITEMS\HORDE_SUBMARINEDOOR.MDX
10399,world\generic\passivedoodads\ships\shipramps\shipramp01.mdx
10400,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\HORDE_SUBMARINEDOOR_BOTTOM.MDX
10401,world\goober\g_jewelblue_centered.mdx
10402,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\GENERIC\ALLIANCE_SUBMARINEDOOR_BOTTOM.MDX
10403,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\LAKEWINTERGRASP\WG_INVISIBLE_DOOR.MDX
10404,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\ALLIANCE\SUBMARINE\ALLIANCE_SUBMARINE_SEALED.WMO
10405,world\kalimdor\kalidar\passivedoodads\felpinecone\felpinecone_nosmoke.mdx
10406,world\kalimdor\kalidar\passivedoodads\felpinecone\felpinecone_psmoke.mdx
10407,WORLD\WMO\TRANSPORTS\WMO_ELEVATORS\BLACKWINGV2_ELEVATOR01.WMO
10408,world\lordaeron\arathi\passivedoodads\bushes\arathiplant06.mdx
10409,world\azeroth\stranglethorn\passivedoodads\detail\strangleplant08.mdx
10410,world\azeroth\duskwood\passivedoodads\webs\webdangle01.mdx
10411,world\azeroth\duskwood\passivedoodads\webs\webdangle02.mdx
10412,world\azeroth\duskwood\passivedoodads\webs\webstretch01.mdx
10413,world\kalimdor\diremaul\passivedoodads\banners\ogrepostbanner.mdx
10414,world\generic\passivedoodads\lights\generaltorch02.mdx
10415,world\expansion01\doodads\terokkar\webs\terokkarweb01.mdx
10416,world\azeroth\karazahn\passivedoodads\karazahnwebs\karazahnweb01.mdx
10417,world\azeroth\karazahn\passivedoodads\karazahnwebs\karazahnweb02.mdx
10418,world\azeroth\karazahn\passivedoodads\karazahnwebs\karazahnweb03.mdx
10419,spells\headlesshorsemanhelmet.mdx
10436,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\bushes\gilneas_bush_04.mdx
10437,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\bushes\gilneas_bush_03.mdx
10438,world\expansion03\doodads\gilneas\bushes\gilneas_bush_01.mdx
10442,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWINPEAKS\TWINPEAKS_ORC_GATE_01.MDX
10443,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWINPEAKS\TWINPEAKS_ORC_GATE_02.MDX
10444,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\TWINPEAKS\TWINPEAKS_ORC_GATE_03.MDX
10445,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_trellis_03.mdx
10446,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_trellis_01.mdx
10447,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\market\worgen_marketstall_01.mdx
10448,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\fences\worgen_townlamp_03.mdx
10449,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\fences\worgen_townfence_03.mdx
10450,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_stagecoach_01.mdx
10451,creature\gilneasstagecoach\gilneasstagecoach_carriage.mdx
10452,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\items\worgen_gallows2.mdx
10453,creature\gilneasstagecoach\gilneasstagecoach.mdx
10459,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\ULDUM\MAILBOX\ULD_MAILBOX.MDX
10461,creature\cocoon\cocoon.mdx
10463,WORLD\BLACKROCKV2\PASSIVEDOODADS\BLACKWING_PORTCULLIS.MDX
10464,creature\spells\firetotem.mdx
10469,world\wmo\kalimdor\buildings\nightelfmoonwell\nightelfmoonwell_nowater.wmo
10470,world\goober\g_bomb_03.mdx
10471,cameras\flybygnome.mdx
10475,world\goober\g_mortar_nofx.mdx
10476,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_nelf02_nocol.mdx
10477,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_draenei02_nocol.mdx
10478,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_gnome02_nocol.mdx
10479,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_dwarf02_nocol.mdx
10480,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_horde02_nocol.mdx
10481,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_trolls02_nocol.mdx
10482,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_bloodelf02_nocol.mdx
10483,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_human02_nocol.mdx
10484,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_tauren02_nocol.mdx
10485,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\argentcrusade\banners\tournament_banner_fk02_nocol.mdx
10486,spells\creature_spellportallarge_blue.mdx
10487,world\generic\passivedoodads\furniture\containers\titanvase02_nocol.mdx
10488,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\vrykul\quest\vr_crate_01_q_nocol.mdx
10489,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\jars\jarorc01_nocol.mdx
10490,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\museum\fossil01_nocol.mdx
10491,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\draenei\graveyard\dr_tombstone01_nocol.mdx
10492,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\urns\uldum_urn_01_nocol.mdx
10493,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\pottery\elvenpottery01_nocol.mdx
10494,world\generic\troll\passive doodads\trolltablets\trolltablet_nocol.mdx
10495,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\azjol_vase_01_nocol.mdx
10497,world\generic\passivedoodads\brewfest\beerfest_molemachine_anim_set3.mdx
10498,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\WILDHAMMER\TWOSTORY\WILDHAMMERDWARF_TWOSTORYA.WMO
10503,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\rocks\firelands_rock05.mdx
10504,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\rocks\firelands_rock06.mdx
10505,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthighlands\rocks\th_obsidianrock02.mdx
10506,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\titan\ti_chamberportal_red01.mdx
10509,world\expansion02\doodads\zuldrak\decorations\zuldrak_torch_02.mdx
10510,spells\dalaran_forgearms_smokefx.mdx
10511,world\azeroth\zulgurub\passivedoodads\cauldrons\zg_cauldron_fire.mdx
10512,world\azeroth\zulgurub\passivedoodads\cauldrons\zg_cauldron_ice.mdx
10513,world\azeroth\zulgurub\passivedoodads\cauldrons\zg_cauldron_poison.mdx
10514,world\khazmodan\ironforge\passivedoodads\statues\magnibronzebeard_diamond.mdx
10515,world\generic\human\passive doodads\flowers\flowersbunch05.mdx
10518,spells\smokeflare_white.mdx
10519,world\generic\human\passive doodads\clothing\bootsleatherbrown01.mdx
10520,world\generic\human\passive doodads\shopcounter\duskwoodshopcounter02.mdx
10521,world\expansion02\doodads\dragonblight\dragonblight_icerock_06.mdx
10522,world\azeroth\theblastedlands\passivedoodads\rocks\blastedlandsportalrock03.mdx
10523,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\dalaran_hat_01.mdx
10525,creature\rocketmount2\rocketmount2.mdx
10527,world\generic\dwarf\passive doodads\signs\dwarfsign_miner.mdx
10529,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_MAGICSHOP.MDX
10530,world\generic\passivedoodads\lights\candleblack01_nocol.mdx
10531,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\totems\taurentotem09_nocol.mdx
10532,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\tools\gnometool03_nocol.mdx
10533,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_ENGINEERING.MDX
10534,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_MINING.MDX
10535,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\NIGHTELFSIGN_BLACKSMITH.MDX
10537,WORLD\GENERIC\TAUREN\PASSIVE DOODADS\SIGNS\TAURENSIGN_ENGINEERING.MDX
10538,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\webs\firelands_spideregg03.mdx
10539,world\generic\human\passive doodads\hauler\hauler_railing.mdx
10540,world\expansion02\doodads\ulduar\ul_planet_azeroth_nobase.mdx
10541,world\kalimdor\mulgore\passivedoodads\funeralpyres\funeralpyre01.mdx
10542,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\baskets\largebasket01.mdx
10543,spells\meteor_ball_missile.mdx
10544,world\generic\troll\passive doodads\canoe\troll_canoe_01.mdx
10545,world\generic\troll\passive doodads\canoe\troll_canoe_02.mdx
10547,spells\beartrap.mdx
10549,world\skillactivated\tradeskillnodes\gold_miningnode_nocol.mdx
10550,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\TOWER\FIRELANDS_DESTRUCTIBLE_TOWER01.WMO
10551,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJAL_TREESAPLING01.MDX
10552,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\BUSHES\HYJALBUSH01.MDX
10553,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJALTREENEW05.MDX
10554,WORLD\KALIMDOR\HYJAL\PASSIVEDOODADS\TREES\HYJAL_TREESAPLING02.MDX
10555,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\tower\firelands_destructible_tower01c.wmo
10556,creature\mage_flameorb\mage_flameorb_01.mdx
10558,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\therazane_crystal_01.mdx
10559,world\expansion03\doodads\skywall\skywall_lightball_02.mdx
10561,WORLD\GENERIC\NIGHTELF\PASSIVE DOODADS\BEDS\ELFBED03.MDX
10562,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\stalagtites\deepholm_stalagtite01.mdx
10564,environments\stars\nexusraid_runeeffects_nebula.mdx
10565,WORLD\WMO\DUNGEON\FIRELANDS\FIRELANDS_TOWER01.WMO
10566,world\kalimdor\stonetalon\passivedoodads\trees\burntstonetree08.mdx
10567,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\DRUIDTREE\FIRELANDS_DRUIDTREE_SUPPORTS.MDX
10568,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_redishflower02.mdx
10569,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_blurpleflower02.mdx
10570,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_yellowflower02.mdx
10571,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\PHOENIXSHELL\FIRELANDS_PHOENIXSHELL.WMO
10572,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\FIRELANDS_VOLCANODESTROYED.WMO
10573,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\door\firelands_door_01.mdx
10574,spells\goo_splash_stateblack.mdx
10575,spells\goo_flow_stateblack.mdx
10576,world\kalimdor\stonetalon\passivedoodads\trees\stonetree08.mdx
10579,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\druid_fire_portal\firelands_druid_fire_portal.mdx
10580,WORLD\AZEROTH\ZULGURUB\ACTIVEDOODADS\DOORS\ZULGURUB_PENDOOR_GATE.MDX
10581,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\icecream\icecream_01.mdx
10582,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\icecream\icecream_02.mdx
10583,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\icecream\icecream_03.mdx
10584,world\expansion03\doodads\generic\icecream\icecream_04.mdx
10585,world\azeroth\stranglethorn\passivedoodads\trolldungeonring\trolldungeonring.mdx
10586,world\generic\human\passive doodads\hauler\hauler_railing_nocollision.mdx
10587,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\DRUIDTREE\FIRELANDS_DRUIDTREE_STAGE03.WMO
10588,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthammer\chest\twilightshammer_chest.mdx
10589,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\DRUIDTREE\FIRELANDS_DRUIDTREE_STAGE02.WMO
10590,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\DRUIDTREE\FIRELANDS_DRUIDTREE_STAGE01.WMO
10591,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\breakable_rock_platform\firelands_breakable_rock_platform_01.mdx
10592,world\generic\orc\passive doodads\weapons\orcstaff01.mdx
10593,world\kalimdor\ashenvale\passivedoodads\satyrtotem\ashensatyrtotem02.mdx
10594,spells\ghost_state.mdx
10601,WORLD\WMO\DUNGEON\NEXUS\PLATFORMS\NEXUS_FLOATING_PLATFORM01.WMO
10606,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\LAVAPOOL\FIRELANDS_LAVAPOOL_HARD_LAVAHOLE.MDX
10607,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\webs\firelands_spideregg02.mdx
10608,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\webs\firelands_spideregg01.mdx
10609,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthighlands\rocks\th_obsidianrock01.mdx
10610,world\azeroth\stranglethorn\passivedoodads\trolldrum\trolldungeondrum03_nocol.mdx
10612,world\expansion02\doodads\nexus\nexus_library_mainfx_origin.mdx
10615,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\mushrooms\deepholm_mushrooms09.mdx
10616,world\generic\nightelf\passive doodads\furniture\elvenstonetable01.mdx
10617,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\baskets\uldum_basket_03.mdx
10618,world\expansion02\doodads\dalaran\dalaran_cupcake_02.mdx
10620,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\RAGSPLATFORM\FIRELANDS_RAID_RAGNAROS_PLATFORM_PHASE0.WMO
10621,world\azeroth\swamposorrow\passivedoodads\plants\swampofsorrowlilypad01.mdx
10622,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\ragsplatform\firelands_raid_ragnaros_platform_phase1.wmo
10624,spells\cyclone_state.mdx
10625,world\expansion03\doodads\skywall\skywall_cyclone_jump_draft.mdx
10626,world\generic\human\passive doodads\animalheads\stuffedfrenzy.mdx
10627,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\gems\deepholm_gems03.mdx
10628,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\FIRELANDS_MAINBRIDGE.WMO
10629,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\sacks\uldum_sack_01.mdx
10630,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\firelands_mainbridge_empty.wmo
10631,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\WEBDOOR\FIRELANDS_WEBDOOR_01.MDX
10632,world\expansion02\doodads\azjol-nerub\shrubs\azjol_thinmushroom_01.mdx
10633,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\bowls\taurenbowl09.mdx
10634,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\tallstridermeat\tallstridermeat01.mdx
10635,world\generic\tauren\passive doodads\tallstridermeat\tallstridermeat02.mdx
10636,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\hangingmeat\hanging_strider01.mdx
10637,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\DRUID_PORTAL\FIRELANDS_DRUID_PORTAL.MDX
10639,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\ROCKS\FIRELANDS_FLATROCK_04.MDX
10640,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\FIRELANDS_VOLCANO.WMO
10641,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\phoenixshell\firelands_phoenixshellc.wmo
10645,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\druid_hyjal_portal\firelands_druid_hyjal_portal.mdx
10648,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\moltensphere\deepholm_moltensphere01.mdx
10664,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_mushroom03.mdx
10673,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\globeofazeroth\globeofazeroth.mdx
10674,spells\goo_flow_statefire.mdx
10675,WORLD\WMO\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\NIGHTELFMOONWELL\DSNIGHTELFMOONWELL.WMO
10679,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_tent02.mdx
10680,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_tent03.mdx
10681,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_tent05.mdx
10682,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\forsaken\fk_lamppost.mdx
10683,creature\molten_meteor\molten_meteor.mdx
10684,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\chest\chest_sulfuron.mdx
10691,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\ragnaros_firewall\ragnaros_firewall.mdx
10692,world\lordaeron\alteracmountains\passivedoodads\trees\alteractree06.mdx
10693,world\azeroth\elwynn\passivedoodads\bush\elwynnbush04.mdx
10694,world\kalimdor\moonglade\passivedoodads\moongladetrees\moongladetree04.mdx
10695,world\expansion03\doodads\firelands\druidtree\firelands_druidtree_scale.mdx
10696,spells\thanksgiving_cranberry.mdx
10697,WORLD\WMO\CATACLYSM\FIRELANDS\LAVABOSS_BRIDGE\FIRELANDS_LAVABOSS_BRIDGE_PHASE0.WMO
10698,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\lavaboss_bridge\firelands_lavaboss_bridge_phase1.wmo
10699,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\lavaboss_bridge\firelands_lavaboss_bridge_phase2.wmo
10701,creature\spells\orctotem_fire.mdx
10702,WORLD\EXPANSION02\DOODADS\GRIZZLYHILLS\TREES\GRIZZLYHILLS_SHRUBS02.MDX
10703,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\ragsplatform\firelands_raid_ragnaros_platform_phase2.wmo
10704,world\expansion01\doodads\silvermyst\crystals\silvermystcrystal02_orange.mdx
10705,world\expansion03\doodads\deepholm\gems\deepholm_gems02.mdx
10706,world\expansion02\doodads\generic\barbershop\barbershop_wig01.mdx
10707,world\generic\gnome\passive doodads\gnomemachine\gnomesubwaysign.mdx
10708,world\generic\human\passive doodads\animalheads\stuffedbear.mdx
10709,world\expansion01\doodads\generic\tradeskill\jewelcrafting\jewelcraft_figurine03.mdx
10710,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\statues\uldum_crocodile_statue_01.mdx
10711,world\expansion03\doodads\uldum\statues\uldum_falcon_statue_02.mdx
10712,world\generic\human\passive doodads\artwork\painting14.mdx
10714,creature\balloon\creature_balloon_01.mdx
10715,world\expansion01\doodads\netherstorm\lightning\netherstormlightning01.mdx
10716,world\expansion01\doodads\netherstorm\lightning\netherstormlightning02.mdx
10717,world\expansion01\doodads\netherstorm\lightning\netherstormlightning04.mdx
10718,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\SULFURONKEEP_DOOR\FIRELANDS_SULFURONKEEP_DOOR.MDX
10722,world\wmo\dungeon\abyssal_maw\abyssal_maw.wmo
10726,world\generic\passivedoodads\halloween\burningwickerman01_standing.mdx
10727,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\phoenixshell\firelands_volcanoerupting.wmo
10729,item\objectcomponents\weapon\stave_2h_tarecgosa_e_01basestaff.mdx
10730,world\expansion03\doodads\worgen\paintings\worgen_painting_03.mdx
10731,world\dungeon\cavernsoftime\passivedoodads\arcaneorb\cot_arcaneorb_01.mdx
10732,world\kalimdor\orgrimmar\passivedoodads\winterorc\weaponrack\winterorc_weaponrack_02.mdx
10733,world\expansion02\doodads\grizzlyhills\trees\grizzlyhills_mushroom03_chair.mdx
10734,world\wmo\cataclysm\firelands\firelands_mainbridge_complete.wmo
10735,WORLD\EXPANSION03\DOODADS\FIRELANDS\LAVABOSS_BRIDGE_ANIM\FIRELANDS_LAVABOSS_BRIDGE_ANIM.MDX
10738,world\kalimdor\mauradon\passivedoodads\ruinedtents\ruinedcentaurtent01.mdx
10739,world\environment\doodad\carnival\balloon\carnival_balloon_02.mdx
10740,world\environment\doodad\carnival\balloon\carnival_balloon_03.mdx
10744,world\expansion03\doodads\twilighthighlands\drowneddwarves\drowninganchor.mdx
10751,world\azeroth\zulgurub\activedoodads\doors\collisionwallpendoor01.mdx
10752,WORLD\KALIMDOR\BUILDINGS\NIGHTELF\NIGHTELFMOONWELL_NOWATER.MDX
```

----------


## Cream1

Thx everdox for that awesome programm.

----------


## [Pat]

holy crap, yes, it's back.

----------


## Omgwtfowned

Love your program Everdox. +rep!  :Big Grin:  

EDIT: I have to spread more rep sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Zemnexx

Glad to see this back! =)

Do you mind if I re-post the list of ID's I had gathered from the old thread?

----------


## Jazu

Awesome! I was waiting for this :>!

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Can you explain the map swap thingy tho?
Cheers

----------


## sitnspinlock

Added a 'persistent' morph feature. Check the download page.

This system will instantly reload your player variables upon a map transition or any combat situation such as a polymorph that changes your character model.

How to use;

-Build your character the way you see fit. Items, models.. etc

-Save it. Use the file name 'reload'

-Tick the checkbox under the equips tab.

Now everytime you transition from map to map, or get polymorphed in combat. The variables from the reload file will instantly be applied.

----------


## demisehi

How do you swap mounts?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Evermorph does not support .wmo
> 
> don't even try, you will certainly shit bricks.


I cried a little I laughed so hard.

EDIT: 

Nice disclaimer on use. I'll add that to anything I make public =)

----------


## Phoen!x

Nice update.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

the option to keep item changes up to date doesn't work very well. When I zone, get polymorphed, etc, it changed my gear to Judgement gear with the epic mace from Ragnaros (FL, not MC). Pretty cool in its own respect, but it's a bit off.

----------


## Zemnexx

> Added a 'persistent' morph feature. Check the download page.
> 
> This system will instantly reload your player variables upon a map transition or any combat situation such as a polymorph that changes your character model.
> 
> How to use;
> 
> -Build your character the way you see fit. Items, models.. etc
> 
> -Save it. Use the file name 'reload'
> ...


Looks like I will be switching back to Evermorph from MMorpher because of this feature. =)

----------


## CryptoCombat

Edit: Fail. >.<

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I can't figure out how to move the objects. I can morph them, just not move them. What do I do to move them?

4:30 am, I'm not good at thinking right now. Sorry if it's obvious.

----------


## bieyilei

Awesome! thanks a lot for the update!

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I can't figure out how to move the objects. I can morph them, just not move them. What do I do to move them?
> 
> 4:30 am, I'm not good at thinking right now. Sorry if it's obvious.


Enable CTM. Read OP.

----------


## skatyer

Where can i find the model id of Rhonin for example?

----------


## themaster

Why did you include this spawn object feature? Now people will take advantage of this and Blizzard will try to nerf the program, aka one day it will be detectable = ban ban ban. Atm it was only clientside and it did no harm to anyone. This function makes me cry  :Frown: . Imagine stairs in BGs etc. to get an earlier start? Well you get the point. Ill +5 rep you anyway because I am a big user of this program.

Edit: This thing is bugged, I morphed myself to worgen male and after I died and ressed up I looked like this: (maybe it has something to do with that persistent update morph function)




Weird o.O ??

----------


## sitnspinlock

its not bugged at all, you guys need to read my post ;p

You need to create your own reload file. That is my default one I included in the release.

So customize your character, and save it as 'reload'. Tick the checkbox and profit.

----------


## themaster

> its not bugged at all, you guys need to read my post ;p
> 
> You need to create your own reload file. That is my default one I included in the release.
> 
> So customize your character, and save it as 'reload'. Tick the checkbox and profit.


Sorry I couldn't make up from your main post that you said that. But thanks for the tip now.

----------


## wyzo

I cant get the map swap thingy too work :S like when i chosse map id or anything i just crash

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> Enable CTM. Read OP.


I read the OP. No instructions, hence why I asked. All there was was a display video  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Why did you include this spawn object feature? Now people will take advantage of this and Blizzard will try to nerf the program, aka one day it will be detectable = ban ban ban. Atm it was only clientside and it did no harm to anyone. This function makes me cry . Imagine stairs in BGs etc. to get an earlier start? Well you get the point. Ill +5 rep you anyway because I am a big user of this program.
> 
> Edit: This thing is bugged, I morphed myself to worgen male and after I died and ressed up I looked like this: (maybe it has something to do with that persistent update morph function)
> 
> Weird o.O ??


It won't spawn solid objects. I tried spawning trees, elementium veins, etc. Nothing solid.

----------


## themaster

This evermorph tool is bugged. I just morphed myself to a blood elf female inside a BG and i fell under the world. But I don't see my character anymore and I cant move it at all.
Edit: I am also not dieing, so I am forced to AFK the game.

----------


## DarkLinux

*Best program ever! I could move quest items to me so I did not need to move. I could see them on the other side of the room. I would of had to killed 3 or 4 mobs to get to it.*

----------


## shutterbrandon

> *Best program ever! I could move quest items to me so I did not need to move. I could see them on the other side of the room. I would of had to killed 3 or 4 mobs to get to it.*


Shit like that is going to get this program detected. Way to go.

----------


## [Pat]

> Shit like that is going to get this program detected. Way to go.


That function. No one says the morphing part will be detected.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> *Best program ever! I could move quest items to me so I did not need to move. I could see them on the other side of the room. I would of had to killed 3 or 4 mobs to get to it.*


Same, it's really, really nice.




> Shit like that is going to get this program detected. Way to go.


 Yes, eventually. Use a warden monitor. I think everdox has one still updated on this forum.




> That function. No one says the morphing part will be detected.


It'll all be detected, that's the beauty of hashing a dll.

Bottom line: Relax. This may be detected eventually, but if it does, and if any of those specific locations become watched, everdox will undoubtedly revert it back to regular morphing.

----------


## [Pat]

It'd be nice if you could set it up so you don't need to name the save Realod, and rather have it detect your class and loading the save file created for your class. I.E Deathknight loads Deathknight.evm etc.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> It'd be nice if you could set it up so you don't need to name the save Realod, and rather have it detect your class and loading the save file created for your class. I.E Deathknight loads Deathknight.evm etc.


Better idea...if the reload box is checked, load the file named in the blank. Or make a temp file that contains the currently loaded setup. Or something.

While we're in the topic of improvements, there's one HUGE one that really needs to be made. When WoW is closed, the program doesn't check it's handle to the process, and you can't refresh and inject into a new process, the program insists that you unload the dll (which throws an error - trying to eject a non-existant dll.)

----------


## ferodod

> *Best program ever! I could move quest items to me so I did not need to move. I could see them on the other side of the room. I would of had to killed 3 or 4 mobs to get to it.*


Wait, what. Client side movement, yet, somehow this guy can still obtain the items he's moved? Well hooray for us, lets all go into wsg and move the flag to horde base.
No really though, this makes no sense to me.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Wait, what. Client side movement, yet, somehow this guy can still obtain the items he's moved? Well hooray for us, lets all go into wsg and move the flag to horde base.
> No really though, this makes no sense to me.


It's a difference in the way the server handles different kinds of objects. For instance, if you try and move & use a guild bank, mailbox, node, etc, it will fail. Some objects do not fall under the same limitations (most likely due to their being spawned randomly, versus a set location.(?))

----------


## ferodod

Ah ok I see, ty for that Crysis  :Smile: . Well then, that's great that it can be beneficial like that. So many opportunities with the object manager tbh, exploration, exploitation. Can't quite reach a mountain? Spawn a boat, climb up through the boat to the deck, rocket jump/levitate to wanted area.

This could be interesting xD.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Ah ok I see, ty for that Crysis . Well then, that's great that it can be beneficial like that. So many opportunities with the object manager tbh, exploration, exploitation. Can't quite reach a mountain? Spawn a boat, climb up through the boat to the deck, rocket jump/levitate to wanted area.
> 
> This could be interesting xD.


Or use flyhax

----------


## peca

Is it possible to make this for 3.3.5 ?

----------


## shutterbrandon

True, apology for freaking out.

The morphing part works fine for me, but once I turn on CTM and try to click something I get an instant error 132.

----------


## hovinko

Is it possible to post that dll thingy you need to run this. I recall it was in the original thread. Thank you in advance.

EDIT: Got it, google does its thing.

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...s.aspx?id=5555

----------


## tristel1990

im running XP and when i will be able to use it ?

----------


## DarkLinux

*For the people who dont get that you can move and use!*

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> *For the people who dont get that you can move and use!*


what is the key to move stuff? I've got a lot of things macroed on my keyboard, and I can't figure it out. I understand how to spawn them, but it simply makes a non-clickable object with no form other than a visual thing.

----------


## ferodod

> what is the key to move stuff? I've got a lot of things macroed on my keyboard, and I can't figure it out. I understand how to spawn them, but it simply makes a non-clickable object with no form other than a visual thing.


Pretty sure you left click it, it shows the id in the wow chat, then you click somewhere else and it moves... Like magic. It could be left click, then right click somewhere, probably that, I forgot.

----------


## Visaurusrex

> I cant get the map swap thingy too work :S like when i chosse map id or anything i just crash


assuming you're putting in an ID and hitting "Set Map", logging out then back in, then getting a crash, that will happen for some map IDs. Try more than one ID. If that's not what you mean then idk.

----------


## koolboricua

Does the morphing only affect the time play? Meaning, once i log out from WOW, will my char and mount return back to normal? because i will love to morph my griphin to TLPD. And do morphing gears and weapong affect their stats and name or just look? sorry for sounding stupid.

----------


## popeofdope

What is WoW CTM? A google search only leads to pages in laguages I don't understand, some pages saying WoW CTM is just short for Cataclysm and some emu server hack. Any information on where to get this would be nice.

Thanks for the amazing work.

OK I'm a retard. CTM = Click to move. Hope this helps someone.

----------


## themaster

This Evermorph is a bit unstable, it crashes like everytime if i don't use it for like 10 min.

----------


## noez

always when i press "inject" i get a wow error :/

----------


## JonteCola

Really good program! Love ya! 

The only thing I can come up with is a button that links you to a site that gives you mount ID's since that is the priority of everyones mind mostly (Mount ID for Amani War Bear from TBC :<?) and an equip button for whole item sets for lazy guys like me!  :Smile: 


Thanks really for this program!

----------


## XSilentiumX

> Ey everdox AWESOME program but 1 thing u still havent *fixed*. 1.PLEASE FIX when u morph ur pet after combat it stays morphed. and number 2 when you morph your mount can you make it where it stays even after you *demount*(Nice English) or even better save the mount with ur charter.if their already is a way to do these things then plz tell me.


I do not beleive what the word "fix" means. To fix something, it would need to be broken. This is not broken, it is just lacking those features. Also, "When you morph your pet after combat it stays morphed", how is anything at all wrong with that?

----------


## se1fki11er

Hello would it be ablle to swap enchants as well with this program?would love to see this feature in future realese

Thank you!

----------


## Kasapin

thanks for the update man! Was sad 2 weeks ago when 4.2.2 hit and it didn't work, just checked and found out this is up!  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## dualknight

is there anyway i can make this work on xp 32? or do you have any plans on making it work?

----------


## Lohx

Am I blind or missing something, I cant see any tick box in the equips tab to toggle auto reloading =s.

----------


## Moogles

Every time I inject it shuts my WoW down, and whenever I start it back up and try to morph, nothing happens. When I try and morph items it errors, am I handicapped?

----------


## Cypher

Hey, how come you don't support Windows 95?  :Frown:

----------


## Moogles

Can't seem to get the mounts to work  :Frown:  just shows up blank while i swim around!

----------


## j[a]son

Hello,I used EverMorph to change my two hand weapon into something cooler. However, when I swap to my one hand weapon + shield and then swap back to my twohander the item gets resetted. I have noticed as well, that if I want my one hand weapon + shield to look cool my two hand will have to stay as it is,simple because there's only one option for main hand weapon.
I would love to see that fixed, thank you for your effort!

----------


## Obscurus

Does it work on 3.3.5?

----------


## [Pat]

> Does it work on 3.3.5?


no this does not support lolwrath and never will.

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




> Hello,I used EverMorph to change my two hand weapon into something cooler. However, when I swap to my one hand weapon + shield and then swap back to my twohander the item gets resetted. I have noticed as well, that if I want my one hand weapon + shield to look cool my two hand will have to stay as it is,simple because there's only one option for main hand weapon.
> I would love to see that fixed, thank you for your effort!


make two different profiles one for 2 hander, 1 for one hander and shield.

----------


## arwydd

im not sure what im doing wrong but when i use the item id for ashes it put me on a blank mount and i swim around ... but i found the model id for A'lar himself and when i mount on that it is about 50% the size of my screen not like the mount >_< where can i find the proper id's for these mounts?

----------


## TwoJoints

> im not sure what im doing wrong but when i use the item id for ashes it put me on a blank mount and i swim around ... but i found the model id for A'lar himself and when i mount on that it is about 50% the size of my screen not like the mount >_< where can i find the proper id's for these mounts?


Easiest thing I can recommend to do is pop on over to wowhead, search for the mount's item, bring that item page up and right click, select 'view page source' (or whatever yer browser calls it :P). Next you wanna search the page for 'Displayid', there will be a number directly after the displayid on that page. That's the id you want to use for morphs and such :P

Hope that helps ya  :Wink:

----------


## sitnspinlock

filler filler filler




> will be a few updates today. I would recommend downloading 
> 
> - The update feature will now load any file, it does not need to be named 'reload'. Just did that cause I was lazy ;p
> 
> - The mount feature will now be persistent as well. For example.. set a mount, then until you set it to something else, that will be the mount that is displayed when you mount up. No need to constantly set the mount parameter anymore.
> 
> - some other snacks

----------


## sed-

awww =( doesnt work with xp,

----------


## Lohx

Persistent mount

asdfasdfasdasdfasdf YOU ARE AWESOME

----------


## ghostwheel

"- The mount feature will now be persistent as well. For example.. set a mount, then until you set it to something else, that will be the mount that is displayed when you mount up. No need to constantly set the mount parameter anymore."

THAT is huge, big TY

----------


## [Pat]

> filler filler filler


can't wait for this update.

----------


## Zemnexx

> filler filler filler


Sounds juicy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sapster

When i try to launch it i get an error saying: Program cant start because MSVCP100.dll is missing on your computer!  :Frown: 
Anyone who got that problem aswell?

----------


## ghostwheel

> filler filler filler


When this updates goes "live" ?

----------


## sed-

> When this updates goes "live" ?


when you learn how to read prob.

----------


## Nyrh

Nvm. Gotta wait for a fix. for XP  :Wink:

----------


## ghostwheel

> when you learn how to read prob.


pls just stfu

"will be a few updates today. I would recommend downloading "

version from 1st page was "Uploaded - 9/2/2011" to filebeam so is it the updated one tell me?

----------


## sed-

his download links takes you to EverMorph
than you continue to read he has posted this link Update (persistent morph feature) Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
O_O

----------


## ghostwheel

> his download links takes you to EverMorph
> than you continue to read he has posted this link Update (persistent morph feature) Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> O_O


exactly. and there (on filebeam):
File Download Area
Release.zip
File Size - 0.25 MB 
*Uploaded - 9/2/2011*
Downloads - 3425

you can read right?

----------


## sed-

> exactly. and there (on filebeam):
> File Download Area
> Release.zip
> File Size - 0.25 MB 
> *Uploaded - 9/2/2011*
> Downloads - 3425
> 
> you can read right?


lol this is jokes am done with this,

----------


## xyzhacker

Lol, This is so cool! - Thanks a lot!

----------


## trinista

So I don't know if anybody else is having this issue but after the servers came up today it keeps on saying even when i'm in game and either hit refresh or start evermorph up again that I'm not in game and that I need to make sure i'm in game. Does anybody have a work around or did blizzard do something to break this thing D:

----------


## XSilentiumX

> So I don't know if anybody else is having this issue but after the servers came up today it keeps on saying even when i'm in game and either hit refresh or start evermorph up again that I'm not in game and that I need to make sure i'm in game. Does anybody have a work around or did blizzard do something to break this thing D:


I'm going to have a wild guess that for some reason it stopped running as admin? Only reason I can see why it would do that.

----------


## [Pat]

> lol this is jokes am done with this,


maybe you need to learn to read sed- Everdox posted new notes 9/18/2011 the current version for Download is from 9/2/2011. really sounds updated doesn't it?

----------


## jwkon

having trouble getting this 2 work

----------


## Helscream

there is an update for windwos xp? if so pls link

----------


## bionicghostkid

I'd really love to see that too =(

----------


## Skadepus

im trying to swa<p my weps into glaives, but the displayid from wowhead does not work, it get changed to a wrist and a cloth head. the ****?;o

----------


## WizardTrokair

Very interesting program. Finally getting around to working with this, and was able to explore the Emerald Dream (couldn't fix the texture, as stated by some previously...no worries), and the STV Diamond Mine, and Ashzara Crater. I also got to fly around Grim Batol, Icecrown Citadel, a bunch of the PvP maps... this is just a wonderful Model Edit program!

+3 rep to the OP. Thanks for this.

----------


## Rahizzle

Simply excellent. I can't believe i can model edit to anything in seconds! Thanks so much!

----------


## 22alec22

i can't seem to spawn objects. When i do, my game crashes. any idea why?

----------


## Gonk

Outstanding program. The only thing I wish you'll fix is the morph target thing. The morph drops as soon as they leave combat.

----------


## skanajona

hi ! 
sorry for my english, i have learn at school.. from france ^^

i have see in a streaming a guy have macro i think for morph with evermorph

He never return windows.. 

I want morph and not return windows over and over !



I have SEE in bar actions, macro special. 
He clicking and boooooum is morph !


Thanks in advance

----------


## Holmboem

I got a pretty simple questing here, i was wondering how does it work with changing the look on your mount? How do u do it =/

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> im trying to swa<p my weps into glaives, but the displayid from wowhead does not work, it get changed to a wrist and a cloth head. the ****?;o


32837 for main hand, 32838 for offhand. 



> Outstanding program. The only thing I wish you'll fix is the morph target thing. The morph drops as soon as they leave combat.


They reset when they leave combat because everything on NPCs usually resets when they leave combat, save for their own buffs. I too would like to see this issue "fixed", as I like to make my pet run around as ridiculous things.



> I got a pretty simple questing here, i was wondering how does it work with changing the look on your mount? How do u do it =/


On the program, put in the display ID of the mount (Go to Wowhead, go to the SPELL of the mount {what the mount item teaches you}, right click the page, select "show page source", and use CTRL+F to find "displayId. There will be "DisplayId: #######, " and that number is what you put). An example is 17890 for Ashes of Al'ar.


EDIT: totally forgot to put my own comment.
Some models don't load right, such as Rolf's Corpse http://www.wowhead.com/object=56. There was an NPC model for this, but I can't remember what NPC has this. The basilisks in Deepholm also get it, but I can't find dead ones that got skinned like that. Anyone know the id?

EDIT 2: Found it, it was 31843.

----------


## nosferatu100

Theres a little problem at this program everytime if I want to load or save a player the program crashes can you fix that please ( I use Windows Vista/XP )?
Thanks beforehand.

----------


## D4v16

The check for remorphing doesntwork always morphes me into some gay alliance paladin pls fix

----------


## brostep77

u have to save your profile as reload in order to use the remorphing feature , the t2 paladin profile is the default one.

----------


## Toldorn

Download link is down  :Frown:

----------


## Rob1337

Download link is down. 


Any1 got a new link? I cant seem to find a working one.

----------


## Desirie

I'm currently on a downloaded version of WIN XP Service Pack 2, would there be a possibility for you to possibly make Evermorph work on Win XP Service Pack 2? As I don't have the cd or activation code anymore, so if anything ****s up while installing Service Pack 3 I'm kind of ****ed.

----------


## phantom325

This file has been locked by the Uploader or this file was locked because of violations with FileBeam TOS.
I receive that ^ when I try to download.

----------


## sed-

both this and evo will never support windows xp,

----------


## SilentWarrior

> u have to save your profile as reload in order to use the remorphing feature , the t2 paladin profile is the default one.


How do you save something "as reload"?

----------


## Toldorn

Can someone host the file plx

----------


## brostep77

> How do you save something "as reload"?


Well just name it reload

----------


## SilentWarrior

> Well just name it reload


Beeing a programmer myself, i thought he was reffering to save the profile with a "as reload" flag enabled. I guess he means literally save it with name "reload".

Will try.

----------


## sitnspinlock

sorry for the confusion on that, 'reload' was just the quickest laziest thing to come to mind. i actually wrote an update for it to work off of any filename but I don't think i released it. 

also, evermorph won't be updated anymore after this patch. i just lack the time. sorry guys ;p

but i will release the source code.

----------


## gyan7

Hello! I'm unable to download the file. Its been blocked.  :Frown:

----------


## Rob1337

The program works fine other than when i log in my mounts (and everyone elses) are always the green winged rag mount.

Any way to fix this?

Everything else with it works fine.

Please and thank you

----------


## Nosty

Any chance of a re-upload of EverMorph before you stop updating it?

----------


## enokad

Could anyone upload it again? :/

----------


## ninjia

Not sure if it's been posted but if I use the persistence feature, after I die I respawn as a human with full Redemption/Sulfuras. Also, mount swap appears to not work. Upon mounting, I just run really fast.

----------


## kojaks

> The program works fine other than when i log in my mounts (and everyone elses) are always the green winged rag mount.


I have this problem also. Forces you to use the mount morph feature, when you don't really want to, just to get rid of that fluro green mess

----------


## Didoudi66

Someone can be really nice and can upload Evermorph for 4.2.2 pliz ? 

I was really disappointed without it :'(, it's really fast to upload and this will be help a lot of peoples !

I'm french, so excuse my english and my president ! Just for him ... UPLOAD IT PLEASE !  :Smile:

----------


## r3tarD

Please, Please, Please, Please ReUp Evermorph for 4.2.2! Please Please!!

----------


## AshesRemnant

Hey. I just compacted my Evermorph folder (Including some of my saves) into a Zip file and put it up on Megaupload for ya'll who are missing the link.  :Big Grin:  It works on Live, using it now. :3

NOTE: This is all Everdox's work, and if he so wants, I'll take it down. Not taking any credit for the files, just trying to help out my fellow members.

Evermorph

----------


## Recklol

Thanks for posting your copy of all the files, but for some reason.. My evermorph has failed to work for weeks... And my friends are using it right now without any problems.. I'm not sure what on my system is causing evermorph to stop working properly.. It's super frustrating.. I'm wondering if anyone has any insight to this?

I'm running on Windows 7 OS

Been using this the whole time and for some reason it only recently stopped working.. I have no clue as to why.

----------


## redkers55

thank you ashes

----------


## r3tarD

thank u <3

----------


## Didoudi66

Ashes, i just in love with you !  :Big Grin:

----------


## AshesRemnant

Thanks for all the love guys.  :Big Grin:  I'll always support this program in any way I can. Even if it means learning how to write code and remaking it. XD I was also thinking, if you guys liked those little saves included there of doing save files for all the classes' tier sets for easy access. :3

----------


## storm4

The filebeam link is down and i need the release with the "persistent morph" feature so i don't get out of morph when hexed/shapeshifted . Could you please reupload ?

----------


## jnitty93

Hey ashes the mega upload is down as well : ( : ( Please fix it would make my day : )

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

I take it back your the man it is now working : )

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

Does anyone know where I can get a file with all of the codes? I have no idea which ones are which.  :Smile:

----------


## AshesRemnant

> Does anyone know where I can get a file with all of the codes? I have no idea which ones are which.


Whaddya mean by all of the codes? Like the item IDs and such?




> The filebeam link is down and i need the release with the "persistent morph" feature so i don't get out of morph when hexed/shapeshifted . Could you please reupload ?


If ya look a page back, there is a Megaupload link to Evermorph.  :Smile:

----------


## annalise

> If ya look a page back, there is a Megaupload link to Evermorph.



Megaupload link is down, can you re-up please?  :Smile:

----------


## AshesRemnant

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service 

That's the link, it looks like it's still up to me, and for me on other computers.

----------


## chocolakelol

thx a lot for posting this

----------


## fk1703

New patch has come, and my ever morph doesn't work. So when updating will be ?

----------


## coldman

this is such a great program. Thank you so much for your work. I have 1 suggestion though. on the equip page, maybe make a set list like you have races. one drop down list for class, other drop down for specified tier/gear that class wears. Like tier gear. Wowhead has transmog sets already on their page so getting the ID's to put into the program itself would be easy, hell I would make a list for you if you are willing to add it  :Smile: .

EDIT: Also another option to set a reload file name for the reload would be nice so you can have it set per character  :Smile: .

----------


## forcegen

summon author~This awesome program can‘t work now……Bad news！

----------


## hampe98

mine is working fine but i cant seem to use the mount morph function

----------


## lino08

try setting mount id as 3546... something funny will happen^^

----------


## Hekee

It says "Not In-Game" to me. Help?

----------


## Loucy1

so, what's happening to evermorph now?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Traxex84

Would homosex if you enabled this for XP ^__^

----------


## yasuto

i cant find a fresh DL link,a nyone have 1?

----------


## llames

Someone can update Evermorph to patch 4.3? many ppl uses this program!

----------


## DarkLinux

I dont think Evermorph will be updated... Everdox is working on a new project which could be a paid program... I dont know really... we will see  :Smile:

----------


## Pjayz

I hope someone will take this project under their wing for 4.3 and beyond. It's such an awesome tool.

----------


## llames

I love this program, it is too difficult to update it?

----------


## sitnspinlock

if you guys convince me, ill take the time to make a rewrite ;p

it needs to be rewritten anyway because they changed some stuff with thread local storage. not that it's impossible to do with rogue threads.. just not worth my time.

if this program means a lot to a great deal of a people then ill do it  :Big Grin:

----------


## twilightsamus

I feel like it means even more now just because I personally do not want to use/pay for Transmogging (and the effort you have to put toward having a half-decent gear set for it), and the fact that 4.3 is likely going to be at least a half-year patch if it's the last major update before the next expansion. (which would mean this could be your last major update needed to it if someone else can pick up the source code and take over, right?)

I also have weird issues not being able to see certain casting/swing animations and gear sets when I actually attempt serious PvP (Undead Female Rogue, while unique, is pretty odd to witness) and not having EverMorph would probably make me want to play the game less, believe it or not. I'm sure some people feel similarly; whether or not they respond to your post is the question. You've made a great program though, and it would be a shame to see it come to an end at this point, especially when so much more could be done with it.

----------


## sorinel1991

We need this program it has became essential! can't really play without it ! not the same fun ! 4.3 brings so many models to have fun with it...cmon guys we need to convince him to make one last update at least, or maybe remind him of what a great program this is and how it would be a shame to end it now like twilightsamus said.

----------


## Rahizzle

> if you guys convince me, ill take the time to make a rewrite ;p
> 
> it needs to be rewritten anyway because they changed some stuff with thread local storage. not that it's impossible to do with rogue threads.. just not worth my time.
> 
> if this program means a lot to a great deal of a people then ill do it


I really hope you do it. I'll even consider donating once it's done and ready for 4.3
I loved the ease and use of it and if you can JUST CHANGE It to run with 4.3 it would be perfect.


Please kind sir <3  :Smile:

----------


## Erikdougs

Made this account just to post that this program kept me from quiting. Use to do model editing but it seems that no one is updating that also. WowMe Is the program i use to use till i found this recently. It's a lot more convenient.

----------


## zumx

i just got back from a break i took from wow and since i knew a new patch was out the first place i came was here to cry hoping for am update on evermorph...love it  :Wink:

----------


## Limstella

Just wanted to chime in. This is like, one of the greatest boons ever given to model editing. A WoW without it feels so empty!

----------


## sitnspinlock

i wanted to do some things different for the new version. for one, i want to do away with the stand-alone UI and use an ingame command system.

i.e. /evermorph morph 1234
/evermorph spell 123 456

etc

thoughts?

----------


## Chomperace

I think that Evermorph is a great tool since I like to change my race often, and I don't have the money to do so.

----------


## sarbb

> i wanted to do some things different for the new version. for one, i want to do away with the stand-alone UI and use an ingame command system.
> 
> i.e. /evermorph morph 1234
> /evermorph spell 123 456
> 
> etc
> 
> thoughts?


that would be pretty baller tbh. alt-tabbing after death and such is less than ideal.

also wanna say that I've been using your program since 4.2 came out and it's been amazing in every way possible. I truly hope you continue updating it in the future.

----------


## Lespriest

Personally, I prefer alt tabbing, but even if it's ingame command, that would do as well NO PROBLEM at all. Honestly, whatever you find easier to do/better, up to you totally.

----------


## llames

I prefer alt tabbing too. 

Actually, the program is very intuitive, a little ugly in view, but in anything else rulz. 

P.D: With the update of the persistent morph feature, when i put it on, my proccessor is stucked in 100% of use, and when i turn it off, it goes back to normals 20-40% of use. Is that my problem or is part of the feature?

Sorry for my bad English, and thanks for the reply.

----------


## ac00db2

> if you guys convince me, ill take the time to make a rewrite ;p
> 
> it needs to be rewritten anyway because they changed some stuff with thread local storage. Not that it's impossible to do with rogue threads.. Just not worth my time.
> 
> If this program means a lot to a great deal of a people then ill do it :d



please!1please!! God everdox ! 
Do it please!

----------


## herpaderpa123

please update!!

----------


## Cream1

I prefer using your tool but in the end i hope you will update your perfekt tool to make a lot of people happy :Smile:

----------


## Akq

> if you guys convince me, ill take the time to make a rewrite ;p
> 
> it needs to be rewritten anyway because they changed some stuff with thread local storage. not that it's impossible to do with rogue threads.. just not worth my time.
> 
> if this program means a lot to a great deal of a people then ill do it



I'd love to have it updated to 4.3, I love being another race when i want to  :Smile: . I've noticed that my performance in PvP increased when i swapped my race. I'm addicted and i need it now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thamanx

Yes that would be realy great if you can update it =D I love you tool so much, its favourite one =D

----------


## crf230f

dude you have to update this program! its by far the greatest program that i've used and it changes my gameplay completely!! please update bro!

----------


## Lespriest

Best thing, EVER ever ever ever, please do update  :Frown:

----------


## Fouranh

Update please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diusirae

I would give you a blowjob if you updated Evermorph, also might be a thought to open a paypal account and donation page for the great work! and can't Blizzard track commands like ingame chat etc?

----------


## Recklol

Hey there, first of all Everdox.. Words cannot describe they amount of joy this program brings me and a lot of other people, we owe a lot of our WoW fun to you because of this amazing program!

While it is entirely up to you whether or not you update for 4.3
Me and a multitude of people would owe you so much more!

I just wanted to say thank you so much for all of this  :Smile:  It would be awesome if you did an update for 4.3

And as for that ingame /command system. It is possible to do, but wouldn't that be a little more complicated to script n shit?
The stand alone program is amazing right now with all of it's features, yea most of us need to alt tab out of the game to re-morph, but it's all good  :Smile: 
It's really just whatever works easier for you to script, if I knew how this worked and knew how to script, I would gladly help you out further with this, but sadly I don't know anything really.

But again, thank you for all of that  :Smile:

----------


## CZero

Adding my 2 cents to the collection and saying yes Everdox please update Evermorph. As everyone has already said, it's fun, intuitive and easy to use. 

Hope you take it into consideration bro. Good luck!

----------


## Rahizzle

> i wanted to do some things different for the new version. for one, i want to do away with the stand-alone UI and use an ingame command system.
> 
> i.e. /evermorph morph 1234
> /evermorph spell 123 456
> 
> etc
> 
> thoughts?


That's a good idea but I think the program was perfect as it was.
It had an easy to use UI and was just simple choosing a race from the drop down menu or adding your own display ID in.

I don't think you need to "fix" what's not broken. Simply make it 4.3 and you've got another amazing program to list  :Smile:

----------


## Gooodsent

> if you guys convince me, ill take the time to make a rewrite ;p
> 
> it needs to be rewritten anyway because they changed some stuff with thread local storage. not that it's impossible to do with rogue threads.. just not worth my time.
> 
> if this program means a lot to a great deal of a people then ill do it


Make it paid program, i'll gladly pay something in a month for it, ill start by paypal now if neccesary.. Keep up the good work everdoxoxo

----------


## crf230f

Everdox i think the pages of people asking you to update is more than enough to convince you to update  :Smile:  please make it happen mannn!

----------


## Gooodsent

Making commands ingame wud make it even more intre, i love the way it works now, but the thougt about making alot of macros for diff models wud be awesome, the only thing is that i hate getting cc'ed by poly and such effects due to losing the model, but not that its bad.. Making me even better at ignoring cc  :Wink:  

Just /w if u need some contribute in a way of starting montly payment to get this worth playing.. Makes my day

----------


## sitnspinlock

lol i do not want your money haha ;p

ill have a release tonight, i decided to roll with the in-game command system. the project for the old evermorph was just waaaay too unmanageable. off the bat ill have player morph, mount morph and item morph. spells will come at a later date when I get time but it's on the list.

thanks for all the feedback  :Smile:

----------


## sharkbait91

Aaah good news everdox, my respect to you.. please have my girlfriend and baby.

----------


## Cream1

thank you everdox for all your work and the time you waste for us :Smile:

----------


## crf230f

omg you just made my day <3<3

----------


## Diusirae

Awesome +rep

----------


## ray1892

Is the update for 4.3 already out?

----------


## Akq

hell yeah! cant wait for it =)

----------


## Macco

I love your face!

----------


## Rahizzle

> lol i do not want your money haha ;p
> 
> ill have a release tonight, i decided to roll with the in-game command system. the project for the old evermorph was just waaaay too unmanageable. off the bat ill have player morph, mount morph and item morph. spells will come at a later date when I get time but it's on the list.
> 
> thanks for all the feedback


Thanks  :Smile:  -

Can you post all the IDs for playable races if you decide to run with this as that's the most used! cheers xo

----------


## llames

Thx u! now this made my day complete, really.

----------


## crf230f

when do you think it will be released? im dying for this now i cant even wait!!!!

----------


## christopherwiz

> when do you think it will be released? im dying for this now i cant even wait!!!!


same here, I'm dying to use it!

----------


## zumx

i keep refreshing the page for it :P

----------


## sitnspinlock

it's finished. just need to write a quick loader, then it will be posted. so.. 2 hours tops? ;p

thats with some shenanigans in-between though. like beer and warsong gulch.

----------


## crf230f

<3 your the best mann!

----------


## twilightsamus

> it's finished. just need to write a quick loader, then it will be posted. so.. 2 hours tops? ;p
> 
> thats with some shenanigans in-between though. like beer and warsong gulch.


From a standpoint of someone who has no idea what new patches do to stop a program from working until being updated, it seems pretty amazing how quick you are in updating it from patch to patch, and I'm greatly pleased you chose to update it at all, especially with a new arena season approaching.

Also, are you posting the download link here and/or on DarkenedLinux? (I ask because some people might not know about DarkenedLinux which I think is the only location you hosted the last EverMorph version's download link on, just thought I'd check)

----------


## Lespriest

Sir, do you want rep? doubt tou need it though, u has many !  :Big Grin:

----------


## christopherwiz

Amazing, can't wait to get my hands on it!

----------


## sitnspinlock

download is up, enjoy

----------


## christopherwiz

> download is up, enjoy


thank you soooooooooooooo much

----------


## Pjayz

Thanks for the download! I'm curious thou, can blizzard track the in-game commands? O.o Is it still safe to use?

----------


## crf230f

how do i start this thing up? sorry, it comes up with a command prompt like program when i open it

---------- Post added 12-02-2011 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 12-01-2011 at 11:59 PM ----------

NVM got it, sorry im an idiot!!!!!

----------


## DarkLinux

Any xp users having problems?

----------


## twilightsamus

I have a lot of questions because I think I'm missing something:

I'm assuming we can no longer use the .evm files in this version?

If we can use .evm files, is there a backslash command for that?

I have WoW loaded up and I'm currently on a character in-game. I run the program with administrative rights. It tells me the available WoW instance is <2>5960. I enter the code (5960) and a box appears (with the title "Error", odd) that says the injection was a success and the command prompt closes. I try /evermorph me 11111 in-game and I get the typical message WoW gives when it doesn't recognize what you're doing ("/help"). What am I doing wrong?

Would running in windowed mode help at all? I know in the past, you wouldn't see EverMorph changes unless you ALT-TAB'd out and in. (I think, or at least for me)

I am using Windows 7 64-bit and Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 by the way.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> I have a lot of questions because I think I'm missing something:
> 
> I'm assuming we can no longer use the .evm files in this version?
> 
> If we can use .evm files, is there a backslash command for that?
> 
> I have WoW loaded up and I'm currently on a character in-game. I run the program with administrative rights. It tells me the available WoW instance is <2>5960. I enter the code (5960) and a box appears (with the title "Error", odd) that says the injection was a success and the command prompt closes. I try /evermorph me 11111 in-game and I get the typical message WoW gives when it doesn't recognize what you're doing ("/help"). What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I am using Windows 7 64-bit and Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 by the way.



-.evm files are out the window. the idea was to use the macro system to replace save files.

-if it's not a valid model path (i.e. 111111) nothing will happen.

-ill remove the /help string when i get time

----------


## twilightsamus

> -.evm files are out the window. the idea was to use the macro system to replace save files.
> 
> -if it's not a valid model path (i.e. 111111) nothing will happen.
> 
> -ill remove the /help string when i get time


I used 11111 as an example. I actually tried it with the values you provided (Night Elf Female) and all I get is the response from the game in the chat window suggesting "/help", meaning its not recognized at all as a valid command. So far I have tried running the program with administrative rights at the log-in screen, the character select screen, and also in-game and cannot morph, even though the command prompt is telling me the injection is a success in every circumstance.

----------


## Berakos

Interesting, when i morph to any race all my mounts turn to Green Dragonhawks

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Interesting, when i morph to any race all my mounts turn to Green Dragonhawks


that's the default i threw in. it's up to you to change it :P

----------


## beastlel

could someone tell me how to get this runing? i do not know what to do when i open loader.exe it just says "select pid:" and then i get lost, have no idea what do to, sorry for being a retard ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## twilightsamus

> I used 11111 as an example. I actually tried it with the values you provided (Night Elf Female) and all I get is the response from the game in the chat window suggesting "/help", meaning its not recognized at all as a valid command. So far I have tried running the program with administrative rights at the log-in screen, the character select screen, and also in-game and cannot morph, even though the command prompt is telling me the injection is a success in every circumstance.


Quoting since I think you might have missed my reply. I'll try again tomorrow if you don't have any ideas about this, though. I've also tried windowed mode, tried running WoW.exe directly (no launcher.exe), and even tried adding loader.exe to my antivirus's exceptions list just in case it was somehow interfering, but loader.exe hasn't appeared to have changed anything, even though it keeps saying that the injection was a success every time I input the code given. I'm still wondering why the dialogue box the "Injection was a success" message comes in is titled "Error", though...




> could someone tell me how to get this runing? i do not know what to do when i open loader.exe it just says "select pid:" and then i get lost, have no idea what do to, sorry for being a retard ...


The PID should look something like <#>####. That value is what you should input in the command prompt, brackets and numbers, exactly as it displays. The numbers are different every time you run a new process of WoW, I believe, and you might receive a message from the prompt saying that it failed to inject. Ignore it before at least trying to morph yourself once to see if it works.

----------


## Berakos

> that's the default i threw in. it's up to you to change it :P


I've tried to go back to my original mount from that Green Dragonhawk but when i mount up there's no animation just me floating around

----------


## crf230f

I have the same problem, when i go to change the mount that i want it either is still the green dragonhawk , or me just able to fly.

----------


## ac00db2

when I open it, it says select pid:

----------


## twilightsamus

I figured out my issue, posting here just in case other people have been running the process incorrectly and being confused by the mixed dialogue the command prompt has been giving.

I was thinking that the PID to be inputted was the number without the <2>. (or whatever number in brackets you're given)

Apparently, you are supposed to include that number and brackets with the four-digit number, exactly as shown in the prompt, even though the command prompt will tell you that it failed to inject.

When I would input the PID without the number and brackets, I would receive an "Error" stating the injection was a success, but would not be able to morph anything.

So yeah, to clarify, insert the PID, bracketed number and all, and ignore any failure messages the prompt gives before at least trying it once.

----------


## herpaderpa123

This won't work for me, i have downloaded the link you sent me to, and the evermorph files, i launch the loader, and type in the process it says, it says error, injection success the loader will now exit. i mount up and get that green dragonhawk shit, but then the /evermorph me commands don't work  :Frown:

----------


## pstar01

I'm having issues with this as well. I downloaded the link, I have the C++ you said was required, just a higher version for my OS. I open my folder which I extracted and downloaded to my desktop, there is the .dll exenstion and the loader in the folder. I open the loader, I see (2)5452, I've tried typing in 25452, 5452, with the brackets, and nothing. Even when it says success launcher will now exit, I go in game and type /evermorph me (number) and it does absolutely nothing. 

Is there something I'm missing here? I love your program, I'm just frustrated I can't see to get it to work.

----------


## crf230f

i got everything to work perfectly but the mount feature, before i can even edit or put in a code for mount my mount is defaultly set to the green dragonhawk mount. any way that i can change the default mount?

----------


## DarkLinux

*If you have problems you need to tell use everything... We cant read your computer info... So tell use.. What OS... what version of C++ do u have installed... What version of wow/type (US)... Do you have admin access? Dump every detail. And please read the 1st page! Most post dont tell use anything... a mod could delete 90% of your "it just does not work" posts... Anyways  Everdox would like to dev a good program but needs your help, so please be detailed with the error reports. 

We will have a video out for 2morrow!*

----------


## crf230f

ok, im using windows 7 and im playing on the current patch of wow 4.3 in US. I have admin rights to the computer, and the problem i found was that the evermorph doesnt sync with the info from wowhead so when i try to change my mount it doesnt match the code it gives me in the URL for the mount i want.

----------


## pstar01

> *If you have problems you need to tell use everything... We cant read your computer info... So tell use.. What OS... what version of C++ do u have installed... What version of wow/type (US)... Do you have admin access? Dump every detail. And please read the 1st page! Most post dont tell use anything... a mod could delete 90% of your "it just does not work" posts... Anyways  Everdox would like to dev a good program but needs your help, so please be detailed with the error reports. 
> 
> We will have a video out for 2morrow!*


OS: Intel Core Quad Q6600 3.00GB Ram, 32 Bit Windows 7 Professional. Version of C++ I have no idea, when I tried to install the link he gave me it told me my computer had an updated version of it. I have admin access, I even tried running as admin on right click. Running US client, 4.3.0.15005 patch/version.

I downloaded it straight to my desktop, I extracted it, opened the Launcher, inputed the numbers as told, said it worked and launcher was exiting. I go into game, type /evermorph me (numbers) and nothing.

----------


## inflames456

> OS: Intel Core Quad Q6600 3.00GB Ram, 32 Bit Windows 7 Professional. Version of C++ I have no idea, when I tried to install the link he gave me it told me my computer had an updated version of it. I have admin access, I even tried running as admin on right click. Running US client, 4.3.0.15005 patch/version.
> 
> I downloaded it straight to my desktop, I extracted it, opened the Launcher, inputed the numbers as told, said it worked and launcher was exiting. I go into game, type /evermorph me (numbers) and nothing.


Got exactly the same problem, any ideas of a program that can sort of block this so we can get rid of it?

----------


## beastlel

using windows 7 playing on the eu version of wow and i can run it as a admin, i guess im completely retarded but what should i write after the "select pid" in the loader? i have tryed with <2> befor the numbers and just the numbers but it still doesnt work for me

----------


## twilightsamus

Reiterating this again: If you insert the full PID (brackets, numbers, EVERYTHING) like you should and the command prompt says it failed to inject, ignore it and -at least try once- to morph yourself in-game with an /evermorph me command.

----------


## inflames456

> Reiterating this again: If you insert the full PID (brackets, numbers, EVERYTHING) like you should and the command prompt says it failed to inject, ignore it and -at least try once- to morph yourself in-game with an /evermorph me command.


That's what i did and it did not work.

----------


## twilightsamus

> That's what i did and it did not work.


I forgot to mention that you have to hit the enter key again (bringing up the chat text box in the chat window as if you were typing in another command) after inputting an /evermorph me command in-game for the command to take effect, but I'm assuming you've already done that since it's an extremely minor detail, in which case, I can't be of much more help. I already posted pretty much everything I know on the previous page(s) and I have no idea what kind of information Everdox knows himself about the possible issues this program may have.

----------


## sitnspinlock

evermorph intentionally faults and attempts to whipe your MBR if you play a frost mage.

forgot to mention.

----------


## twilightsamus

> evermorph intentionally faults and attempts to whipe your MBR if you play a frost mage.
> 
> forgot to mention.


That's coincidental, even if you're not serious, and even though I don't only play a Mage... @[email protected]

Anyways, glad to have an update that works, but I need sleep. pc

----------


## inflames456

> evermorph intentionally faults and attempts to whipe your MBR if you play a frost mage.
> 
> forgot to mention.


Luckily, i play fire.

----------


## sitnspinlock

haha  :Smile:  

anyways, ill try and get these bugs worked out. and since i got a mass amount of pm's about going back to the old UI, maybe ill just do that instead. but it's a lot of work yawn..

im going to upload a new loader to try and solve this pid selection issue. this time it will just inject into the first WoW instance available.

I just figured some people play dualies.

---------- Post added at 03:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------

If you are having issues with the loader, try this build.

it will locate the first available instance of Wow.exe for you and load itself automatically.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Conical

Thanks alot everdox, I truly appreciate your work. The first download link is working. There is just one thing -- I noticed that the default mount is a green phoenix, which I don't really mind that much but he is a bit buggy and the /evermorph mount *insertcode* doesn't work in-game. Just want to let you know.

Once again, thank you.

----------


## Conical

And by the way, I just used my Hearthstone and when I tried to mount up on my flying mount, I got this. Attachment 5344

----------


## viperochek

error (0xc000007b)
win7 x64
please help!
:|

----------


## inflames456

> Thanks alot everdox, I truly appreciate your work. The first download link is working. There is just one thing -- I noticed that the default mount is a green phoenix, which I don't really mind that much but he is a bit buggy and the /evermorph mount *insertcode* doesn't work in-game. Just want to let you know.
> 
> Once again, thank you.


What he said, whenever i try to edit a mount it turns out to be nothing, either i'm floating in the air or i'm running really fast. Thought i should report the same issue aswell.

----------


## sitnspinlock

you need a valid creature id. in this case we can just steal the dumps from wow model viewer.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Conical

What does this mean? What do we have to do with this?

----------


## Jethedo

> What does this mean? What do we have to do with this?


Unlike gear models, wowhead's "code" that appears for mounts isn't the actual model code. In other words; if you use wowhead to look for codes to change your model, this will not work for mounts. It's not a bug in EverMorph.

----------


## getsmashedon

How do you make your own reload file? Im not good with computers and all that stuff. :P

----------


## kulker

Got it loaded but ingame command dont work :<

----------


## Lifetime

> evermorph intentionally faults and attempts to whipe your MBR if you play a frost mage.
> 
> forgot to mention.



srsly ?

ingame commands work for my warrior, but not for my mage...

idk whats wrong here

----------


## viperochek

> error (0xc000007b)
> win7 x64
> please help!
> :|


Hey! Someone help me please!

----------


## Lifetime

> srsly ?
> 
> ingame commands work for my warrior, but not for my mage...
> 
> idk whats wrong here



got it. my elemental blocked the morph, idk why

----------


## kojaks

For some reason this won't work if you have a combat pet out. aka, mages, warlocks, hunters. no idea why, yet if you dismiss the pet, it works fine.

ALso how do we activate the persistent morph feature in this build?

----------


## getsmashedon

> How do you make your own reload file? Im not good with computers and all that stuff. :P


Anyone? help please  :Frown:

----------


## Thamanx

Is there a way to save that gear for example that you morphed so that you just have to load that file after yuo ocnfigured in one time like the .evm files from you last client ?

somehow i am too silly for that comand shell >.<

The Race morphs works fine on my Druid, but the Item morphs dont work somehow :O

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




> Anyone? help please


We dont know more than you, so you will have to wait till everdox answers =D

----------


## lejf

just make an ingame macro with all the items? ;o
thanks for the update ever, dont like the green bird thou!

----------


## mateodb

Can anyone make a list with all mount ID's? Because I looked around the internet and i only get nagas as mount and stuff like that. Thanks!

----------


## aKILL3S

Too bad the UI is gone.. takes a long time for me to racechange now, the load is like 10 secs etc.
Non the less I guess, thanks.

----------


## Thamanx

> just make an ingame macro with all the items? ;o
> thanks for the update ever, dont like the green bird thou!


lol, feel a bit silly now that i didnt thought about that XD true, big thanks =D

but as long as the morphing with items dont work on my druid i just can think about that =/ Sad that the Interface is gone, i realy liked it cause the tool was so simple =D

----------


## Rahizzle

Thanks man! much love <3

P.S. My mount gets morphed into a firehawk even though I never set it. Don't know if it's a bug.
Seems like we miss the old ui -.-

----------


## Pjayz

> Too bad the UI is gone.. takes a long time for me to racechange now, the load is like 10 secs etc.
> Non the less I guess, thanks.


I believe Everdox posted a few pages back about the massive pms/mail regarding changing back to the old ui. It might make a possible come back :] *crosses fingers cause she really liked the old ui*

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Go to Any NPC on wowhead, this is a new boss from 4.3
Morchok - NPC - World of Warcraft


Right Click any place on the page, and click View Page Source



Search for displayId


In wow you can create a macro, or just enter it into the char box
/evermorph me 39094*

----------


## sorinel1991

I made a little list with some mounts since so many asked, if u want other mount ids just do what Darklinux said but when u search for the mount u click on Mount category not the item after u searched.

/evermorph mount [mount id]

invincible - 31007
vicious war wolf - 38607
vicious war steed - 38668
Vicious Gladiator's Twilight Drake - 38756
Wrathful Gladiator's Frost Wyrm - 31047
black drake - 25831
twilight drake - 27796
blazing drake - 39561
onyxian drake - 30346
azure drake - 27785
pureblood fire hawk - 38031
tyrael's charger - 39530
rivendare's deathcharger - 10718
black qiraji battle tank - 15676
winged guardian - 38260
swift zulian panther - 37799
amani battle bear - 38261
darkmoon dancing bear - 39060
amani war bear- 22464
peep the phoenix mount - 17890
armored razzashi raptor - 14341
brutal nether drake - 27507
mottled drake - 37231
phosphorescent stone drake - 35740
riding turtle - 17158
palomino - 2408 
brown riding camel - 35136

----------


## inflames456

Thanks alot for the clarification. <3

----------


## deathbytampon

What happened to the GUI?

----------


## ray1892

Is there still a way to make profiles without making a huge macro for every peace of equipment? Liked that a lot in the older version.

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

So i started the launcher ... Followings is in the blackbox: ***Evermorph loader by Everdox** available WoW.exe instances: <2> 4284 Select Pid:

And now?

----------


## Dreadzone

Thanks a lot for creating this for 4.3! appreciated. However, did you add the Troll male and female morphs? Because I can't find them on the ID list on your post. Also, is there any way to remove the mount morph thingy? because now all my mounts are being morphed into one.

----------


## ray1892

Wtf o.O The 2nd download link worked. I morphed myself to UD but my mount is now that green Hawk thingy o.O I didnt change my mount!

----------


## zumx

this is weird it worked for me once and now its not working mmmmmm lol

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




> this is weird it worked for me once and now its not working mmmmmm lol


nvm it doesnt work if u have any type of pet out so you have to dismiss it lol :P

----------


## skalman555

Wow.. thanks a lot! Works flawlessly  :Big Grin:

----------


## BiBoB

Is their a possibillity that there is a command for remove the mount change? Or atleast change ground mount and fly'er mount sepretly ?
Sorry for my bad english.
Other then that like the new evermorph you made. I havent checked if it works after the CC effects is off liek the last one where you had an option to check something.

Confirmed does not work after the cc effect is off / brakes. Is there a command for that? Or is it something you can fix?

----------


## sorinel1991

this is how u can morph mount separatly : 
make a macro for ground mount like this: 
/cast [mount name]
/evermorph mount [mount id that u like to change]

ex:
/cast frostwolf howler
/evermorph mount 38607

use this macro to mount up.
make another macro for ur Flying mount the same.

Ex :
/cast bronze drake
/evermorph mount 39561

and click it to mount your flying mount.

----------


## Zikken

I am using Windows XP Service pack 3.. WoW version 4.3.0 15050. I have downloaded the C++ you linked but every time I load up WoW then start Evermorph it crashes giving me this error.

http://i42.tinypic.com/4ugabc.jpg Any ideas on how to fix this issue?

----------


## Rahizzle

> Wtf o.O The 2nd download link worked. I morphed myself to UD but my mount is now that green Hawk thingy o.O I didnt change my mount!


Lol same, also the loader crashes my WoW but it worked first time :/
Just bring back the UI it was so much easier and user friendly. Not to mention not confusing for new people :|

----------


## twilightsamus

> Lol same, also the loader crashes my WoW but it worked first time :/
> Just bring back the UI it was so much easier and user friendly. Not to mention not confusing for new people :|


I think I have to agree. As much as I appreciate this update, and don't mind adapting to a new system, I don't know if we're adapting to a new system that is actually more efficient or user-friendly as it currently is compared to the basic square input box the old version was. I think this system could work quite well after more development, but right now, it just seems to not be what people expect. I like the concept of setting macros to morphs so you can morph constantly in-game, but I've personally never had a problem alt-tabbing back and forth and using the .evm files, and the inject basically forcing you to swap your mount(s) (unless you like the radioactive hawk), and sometimes just not doing what you intended at all. Just my two cents.

----------


## BobJustBob

Really like the new commands, not having to tab out is a huge plus, my only complaint is it's taking a long time (sometimes 30+ seconds) for a morph to take effect. I didn't even realize the program was working because of the error for a while (I just kept trying different models).

----------


## Rahizzle

Your list misses trolls too btw. and your tauren female is troll female.
correct code for tauren female is 20584

----------


## twilightsamus

> Really like the new commands, not having to tab out is a huge plus, my only complaint is it's taking a long time (sometimes 30+ seconds) for a morph to take effect. I didn't even realize the program was working because of the error for a while (I just kept trying different models).


I'm pretty sure pressing the enter key again after inputting a command (or whatever key you have to open a new chat message - as if you were wanting to type another command, basically) initiates the morph. That's the case for me, at least. So theoretically (I'll be playing around with it in an hour or so to confirm), even if you macro morph commands in-game, you'll still need to open a new chat message to see the morph take effect.




> I made a little list with some mounts since so many asked, if u want other mount ids just do what Darklinux said but when u search for the mount u click on Mount category not the item after u searched.


Good list, but here's one I bookmarked from an EverMorph thread a while back: http://morph-id.webs.com/morphlist.htm

I don't know what IDs the link _doesn't_ contain, but it's had every single one I've ever needed myself.

----------


## jamrush

Hi there, I'm having problems with the program at the moment I start it up and get the following Text in CMD 

**Evermorph loader by Everdox**
Available WoW Instances:

(2)5552
Select pid:


If i type anything to morph (Ingame) it doesnt do anything.. just says the wow command error message (Type /help bla bla) Please if i need to put the program in a specific folder or do anything to it please help  :Smile: 

BTW this is the best program i've seen in my life much love for updating it again

----------


## trxdraxon

> Hi there, I'm having problems with the program at the moment I start it up and get the following Text in CMD 
> 
> **Evermorph loader by Everdox**
> Available WoW Instances:
> 
> (2)5552
> Select pid:
> 
> 
> ...


For everyone who is confused about this part let me see if I can help. When this comes up it it asking you to chose the wow process to inject evermorph into. The WoW process being at 5552 in this example. So type in whatever number it shows (eg: 5552) hit enter and it should then say injection success loader will now close, and you are set.

I have noticed that if you type in the commands by hand to morph something it can take up to almost 30secs sometimes to take effect but if you make macros for stuff the morphs are instant, at least for me anyway. Hope that helps a few.

----------


## ac00db2

does not work now . 
an update has launched today. I think it blocked evermorph!

----------


## jamrush

Thanks for the quick response, I have done what you said the injection was successful ect but i havent been morphed yet (been a good 10mins)

----------


## trxdraxon

Mine has been working fine since the update this morning. Well mostly fine lol. I have issues morphing my main hand sometimes, I have to do it like 3 or 4 times before it takes effect. I don't know if that has to do with the update or my system specifically or what. Usually just closing wow and reinjecting evermorph fixes most issues I have.

----------


## twilightsamus

> does not work now . 
> an update has launched today. I think it blocked evermorph!


Both versions (auto inject and manual inject) have been working perfectly fine.

Also, those with pet classes, I would suggest relogging on a mount (typically this despawns your pet until you dismount) and morphing yourself after you log back in, and that's if you really don't want to dismiss your pet for some reason since there's really no pet class with a huge downside to just despawning and respawning. A nuisance, but it's not hard to manage.

The only abnormality I've been noticing is my mount auto morphs to the acid hawk about half of the time for some reason.

----------


## ac00db2

> Both versions (auto inject and manual inject) have been working perfectly fine.
> 
> Also, those with pet classes, I would suggest relogging on a mount (typically this despawns your pet until you dismount) and morphing yourself after you log back in, and that's if you really don't want to dismiss your pet for some reason since there's really no pet class with a huge downside to just despawning and respawning. A nuisance, but it's not hard to manage.
> 
> The only abnormality I've been noticing is my mount auto morphs to the acid hawk about half of the time for some reason.



I faild to race swap from goblin female to human female.
I have tried redownload evermorph, still does not work.

please help

----------


## hockeylawrence9

Injecting it works perfectly, heres the problem tho. It just takes forever to actually work, in my case anything up to 10 mins :S. Having it in-game is pretty cool n all but just my personal opinion, it was much better the way it was even if you had to alt tab all the time.

Edit: It doesnt morph my character at all anymore.

----------


## tonko

Hello! My wow.exe keeps crashing whenever i start the loader.exe ... any suggestions ?

----------


## bruno312

I could not find the Equip code for a ranged weapon  :Frown:

----------


## Bigpurp

Confirmed, new patch today crashes wow when you try to morph anything. DAMN PATCHES!!!!!!!

----------


## Rahizzle

Doesn't work since update.
Please upgrade!!

----------


## lobstah

Working fine for me still, US servers, anyone know the ID number for tabards?

Thanks so much for updating this, this is probably what keeps me playing xD

----------


## casteaz

Awesome program, but how do I morph mounts? I'm having issues, everytime I try either I end up without a mount and just float around or I get stuck to a white troll's hand and look super strange. Help?

----------


## herpaderpa123

how the **** do you save a set? like multiple items, i cant type it in 50 times whenever i change zones..


the old way was a lot better IMO

----------


## casteaz

> how the **** do you save a set? like multiple items, i cant type it in 50 times whenever i change zones..
> 
> 
> the old way was a lot better IMO


I made a macro, for example: 

/evermorph me 37923
/evermorph item 2 71290
/evermorph item 0 71287
/evermorph item 9 71286
/evermorph item 15 71086

----------


## sorinel1991

When will the spell swap and the other features be added ?

----------


## kevi160

THe heck am I doing wrong? My game is up running, I start up evermorph and write in my pid, afterwards I get a error... "Failed to attach to process." And when I use the automatic injector... it just says "No instance of Wow.exe found." Someone help?? Edit: Never mind solved the problem myself... :P

----------


## llames

You forgot to mention @Android16, that when u want to morph your mount, you need to follow the guide that Darkenedlinux posted on the page 16. 

Nice work at the moment, waiting for spell swap!

----------


## rusty123

Hi, Anyone know what the code for Ranged wep is? /evermorph item ???

----------


## Aradroth

Wow, massive downgrade from the old evermorph. W/e I'm just glad it was updated so soon, hopefully some improvements are made eventually.

----------


## Rahizzle

Gonna update it after the fix?

----------


## ghostwheel

> Wow, massive downgrade from the old evermorph. W/e I'm just glad it was updated so soon, hopefully some improvements are made eventually.


wtf are you talking about. This version is huge. Persistent mount morphs and console commands! I don't need anything more from this app.

BIG TY for this release.

cheers

----------


## hockeylawrence9

Seems to be a bug here when i morph myself to any race that it also changes ALL of my mounts to the Green firehawk mount. Wtb a fix for this because even that morph is bugged :P

this is the morph line im using and the only one im using in my macro: /evermorph me 20579 (changes me to blood elf female)

EDIT: Just reloaded game and re-injected and by doing only injecting it changes all of my mounts to the Green Firehawk mount ><

----------


## iraqt

wtb the ui back

----------


## n3s

Firstly, thanks a huge lot for Evermorph, loved it up to 4.2

However, I have huge problems with the new "version" of it - that is the in game commands

I don't want to sound ungrateful but would it be possible to release a build with the UI for those who found that better?
Didn't even have to alt tab for it really, as when you play in fullscreen windowed you only need to hit your Windows key to select it.

I'd be really happy if you could release it with the UI again

Again, thanks for making EM

----------


## sitnspinlock

i have some free time tonight so ill fix that pet/minion issue. 

also, the giant green orkle seizure is just a default mount that i chose. secretly hoping to induce you all with convulsions. ill change it to something else.

you can also probably expect spells by the weekend.

----------


## sitnspinlock

build updated.

-removed old links

-fixed pet/minion issue

-default mount is something else.

----------


## Nemonik

nicely done
<3

----------


## Aradroth

> wtf are you talking about. This version is huge. Persistent mount morphs and console commands! I don't need anything more from this app.
> 
> BIG TY for this release.
> 
> cheers


I don't want console commands, it's unnecessarily complicated. was so much easier to just use the program.

----------


## Pjayz

> I don't want console commands, it's unnecessarily complicated. was so much easier to just use the program.


I agree. Thou i am quite over joyed it was updated for 4.3, it's just not as user friendly as the UI was. I already tab like a mad woman so it was no big deal for me.

----------


## Kreater

Nice update, there's just one thing I want to know. Is it now not possible to 'Reload' from the various CC and zoning in and out etc. If it is can someone please post how? thanks  :Smile: 

* Also i'm getting alot of errors when I try to make a macro for everymorphing items to do with weapons, when its joined up with other items to morph at the same time. Maybe this is just me though.

----------


## Bloodredhood

Thanks alot  :Smile: !

----------


## inhale

is there a way to make so it doesnt change my mount at all ? i only want to use the race part of it

and thnx for updating it <3

----------


## lolaz0

I can not write any command automatically injected and does not let me do anything, any solution?

----------


## Clarius

How come every time I load it my mount changes even tho I haven't done anything such ?

----------


## sorinel1991

> i have some free time tonight so ill fix that pet/minion issue. 
> 
> also, the giant green orkle seizure is just a default mount that i chose. secretly hoping to induce you all with convulsions. ill change it to something else.
> 
> you can also probably expect spells by the weekend.


Nice update really looking forward for the spells to be available too. really appreciate it  :Big Grin:

----------


## rusty123

Anyone know what the Code number for Ranged weps are? /Evermorph item ?
Thx in adv

----------


## Limstella

Why is a mount morph automatically activated if all we use is the item morph? I can't say that was a great idea.

----------


## DeadDream

Error #132

The memory could not be "written"  :Frown:

----------


## nichilismo

Changing races works great for me.  :Smile: 
But morphing that ud mount which is standard as soon is i inject gives me some trouble.
I get the mount id's from wowhead.com but it doesn't work for me, any advice? :P

----------


## DeadDream

Is there any way to "undo" the mount morphing? I morphed mount once, and now everytime i use start evermorph my mount became morphed (despite i don't use any ingame command).

----------


## Serenade172

> Is there any way to "undo" the mount morphing? I morphed mount once, and now everytime i use start evermorph my mount became morphed (despite i don't use any ingame command).


I have the same issue also. when I morph from Female Human to anything all my mounts become a Rivendare DeathCharger.

----------


## lolaz0

I have the same problem, I converted all mount in DeathCharger Rivendare mounts.

----------


## ledledled

Yeah, thats the default mount display apparently. I want to change it, no idea how :Frown:

----------


## twilightsamus

Currently experiencing two issues, the second one being the most troublesome:

A macro with multiple /evermorph item commands bound does not want to change all of the items at once. Instead of attempting to change all of the item models at once, it changes one or a handful of the item models, but never all of them at once. I have to press the macro multiple times to get all of the items to change. Generally, having to mash the macro multiple times because of this issue does not lead to a crash.

Crashes mostly appear to happen whenever I attempt to switch two of my own equipped weapon models to the weapon models of two of the same weapons. For example, swapping my equipped Ruthless Gladiator's Shanker/Shiv to two Relentless Gladiator's Spike at once in a macro crashes the client. Even if the only two /evermorph item commands I have in a macro are those to swap the weapons models, if the models being swapped to for both equipped weapons happen to be the exact same model, my client will crash. Swapping the weapon models individually prevents any crashes in this manner, but this definitely isn't good design.

There do not appear to be any crashes occurring if I attempt to swap to models of items that can't be obtained in-game anymore, or if you have the maximum amount of /evermorph item commands bound inside a macro (with standard 255 character maximum, this is ten commands), which is what I initially thought could have been the problem(s).

----------


## Bigpurp

I think the next feature you should add that would be amazing is to morph your pet. And also, it would be awesome if the pet was 'persistent'. Example, my water elemental used to keep going back to a water elemental when he leaves combat in the last version. I would reeeeealy like it if my pet stayed the same even after leaving combat. 

I'm literally not even playing my mage as frost because I hate looking at this stupid water elemental

Thanks so much!

----------


## ledledled

I get wow error everytime i try to /evermorph "blabla" etc now
tried with opening it as admin still same problem

----------


## lobstah

> Currently experiencing two issues, the second one being the most troublesome:
> 
> A macro with multiple /evermorph item commands bound does not want to change all of the items at once. Instead of attempting to change all of the item models at once, it changes one or a handful of the item models, but never all of them at once. I have to press the macro multiple times to get all of the items to change. Generally, having to mash the macro multiple times because of this issue does not lead to a crash.
> 
> Crashes mostly appear to happen whenever I attempt to switch two of my own equipped weapon models to the weapon models of two of the same weapons. For example, swapping my equipped Ruthless Gladiator's Shanker/Shiv to two Relentless Gladiator's Spike at once in a macro crashes the client. Even if the only two /evermorph item commands I have in a macro are those to swap the weapons models, if the models being swapped to for both equipped weapons happen to be the exact same model, my client will crash. Swapping the weapon models individually prevents any crashes in this manner, but this definitely isn't good design.
> 
> There do not appear to be any crashes occurring if I attempt to swap to models of items that can't be obtained in-game anymore, or if you have the maximum amount of /evermorph item commands bound inside a macro (with standard 255 character maximum, this is ten commands), which is what I initially thought could have been the problem(s).


I have the same bug, especially with the macro's, most of the time it will not change the shoulders/helm and requires me to press the macro multiply times.

----------


## twilightsamus

> I have the same bug, especially with the macro's, most of the time it will not change the shoulders/helm and requires me to press the macro multiply times.


Yeah, the shoulders especially seem to be the hardest to force to change.

----------


## sitnspinlock

since it hijacks the main thread, doing 5 or more items isn't really a good idea for one macro. 

I know this sounds retarded but just scroll to a separate control bar and make one for each item then click them all or something, would take like 2 seconds.

i can't make any adjustments till i get more free-time, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## twilightsamus

> since it hijacks the main thread, doing 5 or more items isn't really a good idea for one macro. 
> 
> I know this sounds retarded but just scroll to a separate control bar and make one for each item then click them all or something, would take like 2 seconds.
> 
> i can't make any adjustments till i get more free-time, sorry


But what about the issue where even if the only two /evermorph item commands you use in a macro are those to swap weapon models, if you are swapping your main hand and off hand to the exact same weapon model, the client consistently crashes? I know the work around is just to probably bind half of your item set to one macro and the other half to another, and split the weapons up between those macros if they're swapping to the same model, but do you think that can be fixed in the future?

----------


## sorinel1991

Have you tried to change weapon models with your weapons unsheath ? I can swap both weapons to the same model when the weapons are unsheath and it works perefectly for me. 

Btw is there going to be an update this weekend that includes the spell swapping ?

----------


## AbdiQelspeqh

> I have the same issue also. when I morph from Female Human to anything all my mounts become a Rivendare DeathCharger.


I have exactly the same problem, even though i never morphed my character or mount, how do i undo this?

----------


## Aphrodisia

Good evening, I am new to the forum. I apologize for my English, I am French.
I downloaded MMorpher, when I run the software, a window opens with writing:

*
Unhandled exception Captured in mmorph loader process (UACHelper.get_IsProcessElevated => UACHelper.get_IsUacEnabled => Program. <main> B__0) System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

MMopher.UACHelper.get_IsUacEnabled to ()
to mmorph. UACHelper.get_IsProcessElevated ()
to MMorpher.Program.Main (String [] args)*

Help me please !

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

Help me please :'(

----------


## DarkLinux

Yes? No? To the new UI?


Download - Beta V2 
http://filebeam.com/96261389e92f3ceb9d1d1cd7a7d1bb7a

----------


## twilightsamus

> Yes? No? To the new UI?


The fact that there is a UI at all will come as an improvement to most people, I think.

----------


## ondogon

all the tcg mounts dont work for me when i enter the id i cant mount but the mount is invisible also can someone pls tell the the item equip cod for ranged ie gun, bow

----------


## sorinel1991

The new UI is great I like that it is in-game like an add-on but will there be spell swap aswell please ?

----------


## Aphrodisia

> Good evening, I am new to the forum. I apologize for my English, I am French.
> I downloaded MMorpher, when I run the software, a window opens with writing:
> 
> *
> Unhandled exception Captured in mmorph loader process (UACHelper.get_IsProcessElevated => UACHelper.get_IsUacEnabled => Program. <main> B__0) System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 
> MMopher.UACHelper.get_IsUacEnabled to ()
> to mmorph. UACHelper.get_IsProcessElevated ()
> to MMorpher.Program.Main (String [] args)*
> ...



Help me please !!

----------


## sorinel1991

> Help me please !!


this is EVERMORPH not MMorph you are in the wrong place.

----------


## maoyue2004

I find a bug. If you have a pet, you are not able to morph sometimes

----------


## Aphrodisia

> I find a bug. If you have a pet, you are not able to morph sometimes


I play a rogue, i dont have a pet . 

Help me please  :Frown:

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Is anyone else having a problem loading? The version in the OP just says that WoW instance not found and this newer one DarkLinux posted doesn't even show WoW in the list

Thanks EverDox for this one

----------


## Pjayz

> Yes? No? To the new UI?


I defiantly like this UI. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet but since you're putting it into your WoW folder i will assume it's safe to use and non detectable? O.o I'm paranoid >.< lol

----------


## sitnspinlock

spell update will be tomorrow sometime, thanks for the patience.

evermorph will now also include a balance helping system that attempts to balance the game in several aspects;

-using heirlooms in a low level battleground will cause evermorph to fault (possibly install a mbr bootkit, not sure yet)

-playing a blood elf will cause mbr bootkit to be deployed. Don't worry about what it does, just keep playing  :Smile: 

-playing a frost mage will also deploy a bootkit. Most side effects will be hard to spot, but be sure to make as many online transactions as possible with your primary debit card number.

----------------------------------------------

just kidding - i love you guys. But always be sure to download evermorph from here and no place else. I have seen a dozen youtube videos showcasing evermorph with a download prompt which is sadly some type of malware.

since I am in the process of leveling a character on live, I decided ill work evermorph to look something like this. or darklinux will, whoever gets more time.

----------


## thesykotik501

i relly like that ui there and love evermorph keep up the great work!

----------


## Limstella

Will you be separating the character and mount morphs for the next update?

----------


## hexiaa

I dont understand why, every time I morph into a blood elf, or any other race, its with starter gear. Say if I morph into a female blood elf, I'm in mage starter gear. Do I really need to make a whole set of gear to morph into for my gear to be identical to what I'm wearing? If so... that kind of sucks  :Frown:

----------


## DarkLinux

You can change you race and keep the gear you have on. You can also change into an NPC skin, you will take on there armor and race.
Try 18018

----------


## Bigpurp

Man you guys have to add the ability to morph mage pets / hunter pets / lock pets. 

I hate looking at this stupid scum bag piece of shit water elemental as a frost mage. 

If I could turn him into something else I would actually stop playing fire and getting owned. 

Great work loving that this is going to be updated soon thanks so much!

----------


## Dhave

I have a problem with evermorph, first time i tried it, the injection seems to work fine (i grabbed darklinux's version) but as soon as i input a model ID & click morph, i get an error from the wow ui saying this action has been blocked by the blizzard ui blahblahblah, reload/ignore, any tips?
i tried disabling all my addons to see if anything was interfering with it, but i still get the same problem

----------


## hockeylawrence9

Will you be removing the default mount also with the update? I dunno about other people but i quite like my mounts  :Smile:

----------


## deag

I try and try to get this to work, I have no clue what I'm doing wrong but every time i try the shortcut in-game, i just get the /help come up. The client says it's injected successfully but im not seeing any results  :Frown: ( any ideas please?

----------


## darkerz

*Any one getting #132 errors during using of this program?*

----------


## inhale

wtb an option to keep my own mounts skins :>

----------


## Nalory

Hey Everdox, love the program, and the new UI looks great, but I was wondering if you had any plans for editing of scale? Certain NPCs prove to be difficult to use in any structured environment...

----------


## phantom325

> *Any one getting #132 errors during using of this program?*


Nope, make sure your running both programs as an admin if on vista.

----------


## Thamanx

Very Good new UI, i like it ( exept that mount bug but thats no gamebreaker =D

I have 2 suggestions on which i thought they would be nice in that little interface

--> Maybe you could make a little Dropdown Menu in wich i could select that number from that item slot i want to morph ( maybe with a name ) cause its pretty hard to keep these numbers all the time in the mind and else when i got a new item i have to visit Ownedcore to look for what item place number it is  :Big Grin:  to morph that into somethin other

--> Is it possible to save a User defined set of morph's ? What i want to say with it, for example i morph my t13 to t12, everytime i get into a new continent or dungeon i would have to remorph everything and thats anoying. Is there a way to save such morphs in a set so that everytime i log in ( or change contintent or whatever ) i just ned to reload that defined set of morphs ? you did that very exactly with you old tools

----------


## QiQ

Hi when i start the loader.exe it says: Injection succes. The loader will now exit. what do i ve to do next? i dont get it

----------


## DarkLinux

Kids please read the 1st f#$% page!!!

----------


## clabbehala

Hello fellow Evermorphers!

I have a issue.
I can inject the program. All is well, i get the undead mount.
But i cannot get it to work when i do the /evermorph me. I have had evermorph b4. I have a new PC now though..
And i did download the windows visual c++ but the x64 version, does it matter?
Anyways, still not working. 
What i do is i write these /evermorph me inside the CMD after injection, tried it ingame aswell but didnt work.
Anyone got solution?

Sorry if this has come up before in p.13 or w/e, really did not have time to check since im in a hurry :P


<----- Warlock

My Error: http://imageshack.us/f/707/evermorpherror.jpg/

----------


## DarkLinux

You enter that into wow... not cmd...

Temp solution for you guys,
http://filebeam.com/96261389e92f3ceb9d1d1cd7a7d1bb7a

----------


## maoyue2004

I notice you are a warlock. Evermorph works perfect for my rogue and frsot DK. However it never works for my warlock. Finally, I find the reason is that you are not able to /evermorph me if you have a pet. So, try to dismiss your pet->/evermorph me->resummon your pet. I think it will work for you. Also, I hope the author could fix this bug and thanks for this great program.



> Hello fellow Evermorphers!
> 
> I have a issue.
> I can inject the program. All is well, i get the undead mount.
> But i cannot get it to work when i do the /evermorph me. I have had evermorph b4. I have a new PC now though..
> And i did download the windows visual c++ but the x64 version, does it matter?
> Anyways, still not working. 
> What i do is i write these /evermorph me inside the CMD after injection, tried it ingame aswell but didnt work.
> Anyone got solution?
> ...

----------


## sorinel1991

DarkLinux will you add the spell swap feature aswell ? thank you so much for this !

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Is there a way to morph my pet as a hunter? That was my favorite feature for when I'm playing on my hunter, but no matter what I type, it won't change the pet. I miss having a pet tauren druid.

Otherwise, the current way to use the program is a bit troublesome, as I keep seeing the invalid command error, but it works anyway. Keeps throwing me off. I do like that it takes much less time to load, and the mount feature is very nice, except for when it forces my mount to be the Rivendare Deathcharger as soon as I start it up lol.

----------


## Bigpurp

^I agree, we must be able to morph our pets / minions / elementals! Seriously should be top priority!!

----------


## DarkLinux

If you are willing to pay, then you can demand functionality. What are you willing to pay to speed up development? If nothing then stop talking.. We get to it when we get to it  :Smile:

----------


## Thamanx

> If you are willing to pay, then you can demand functionality. What are you willing to pay to speed up development? If nothing then stop talking.. We get to it when we get to it


Understandable, but to be honest... when you arent able to speak in a friendly way as others do it too better stop it. 
It isnt a big deal if you say that, but the sound makes the music. And it isnt the most intelligent behavour to beg for payments to speed it up when you write in every second posts things like





> Kids please read the 1st f#$% page!!!


And to be honest, if you want support tell ways to support you. I personaly have great experiences with flattr Flattr - Social micropayments. Its a funny thing, you can make there an account and for example i can upload 20 € there. Then when i flattr you ( you would have to make a flattr button in here) the amount i upload willget to the people which flattr button i have clicked. You can do a monthly transaction there too without splitting it in flattr clicks. Will be a great thing for you project a think, hurts no one and easier to do with people in other countries, since you guys in canada dont support ELV and credit cards which are a) totaly unsecure and b) no one has some credit cards in the german speaking area for example cause its unusual here to you them =D

----------


## hockeylawrence9

lol again with the "addon" update, theres this default mount stuff. Is there anyway i can remove it? because this green firehawk is just bugged to hell...

----------


## sitnspinlock

ill fix it tonight, be patient  :Smile: 

also a little late on spells obviously but i have been busy. so later tonight you can expect;

-spells
-ranged weapon addition
-mount will default to what you currently have. until you change it.

----------


## llames

Nice, this will complete my awesome day! Thanks everdox.

----------


## sorinel1991

omg I love you Thank you so much everdox !!!

----------


## Z0MBii

Any way to look like a regular Orc male?

I put your Orc Male ID in and I get some ugly thing. :P

----------


## twilightsamus

> Any way to look like a regular Orc male?
> 
> I put your Orc Male ID in and I get some ugly thing. :P


The ID he is providing is for the Fel Orc model, to be precise.

----------


## ayra08

have a problem with evermorph, first time i tried it, the injection seems to work fine (i grabbed darklinux's version) but as soon as i input a model ID & click morph, i get an error from the wow ui saying this action has been blocked by the blizzard ui blahblahblah, reload/ignore, any tips?
i tried disabling all my addons to see if anything was interfering with it, but i still get the same problem?
help pliz

----------


## mowlet

> Any way to look like a regular Orc male?
> 
> I put your Orc Male ID in and I get some ugly thing. :P


orc male 37920 for the 'normal orc'

----------


## Granity

So, basically, I can't play WoW without this shit, it's amazing.

However, since your massive update I haven't been able to find "item code" for tabard and I still don't know how to save the gear, so I won't look like a ****up after getting polymorphed.

----------


## Nose

i just want to keep the morph btw forms!!! playing a druid with evermorph is a pain every time i change forms , i need to press the evermorph macro  :Frown:  mino annoyance but still ....was working before 4.3 =/ p.d Thanks for the program! w/o evermorph maybe i would havent been playing wow anymore  :Big Grin:

----------


## themostother

someone knows what is the id for spectral tiger/invincible/swift zulian tiger mount?

I try 
/evermorph mount 42777, but not found.

Swift Spectral Tiger - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## twilightsamus

> someone knows what is the id for spectral tiger/invincible/swift zulian tiger mount?
> 
> I try 
> /evermorph mount 42777, but not found.
> 
> Swift Spectral Tiger - Spell - World of Warcraft


Wowhead values are not the ones used when morphing your own model or your mount's model. Here is a massive list of the proper values of every practical model you would ever want to morph into:

morph list - morphs

Swift Spectral Tiger is 21974.

----------


## clabbehala

> have a problem with evermorph, first time i tried it, the injection seems to work fine (i grabbed darklinux's version) but as soon as i input a model ID & click morph, i get an error from the wow ui saying this action has been blocked by the blizzard ui blahblahblah, reload/ignore, any tips?
> i tried disabling all my addons to see if anything was interfering with it, but i still get the same problem?
> help pliz


I wonder this aswell. I got it working after som spamming on my priest but can't get it to work on my warlock, with or without pet.
Question: Do i do the /evermorph me ... in the "player box" or just the code?
Please help me & the guy above! We have the same issue!

----------


## twilightsamus

> I wonder this aswell. I got it working after som spamming on my priest but can't get it to work on my warlock, with or without pet.
> Question: Do i do the /evermorph me ... in the "player box" or just the code?
> Please help me & the guy above! We have the same issue!


For example, "/evermorph me 37923" (without quotations) in chat should change your model to Undead Male. You may have to dismiss your pet first to get it to work. I've never received the "blocked" issue before.

----------


## clabbehala

> For example, "/evermorph me 37923" (without quotations) in chat should change your model to Undead Male. You may have to dismiss your pet first to get it to work. I've never received the "blocked" issue before.


I tried that aswell. But do you have the new version? it comes with a new ingame "ui"
And basicly when i do /evermorph me 37923 with or without pet i get a "blizzard" addon error which tells me that the evermorph addon is blocking this action

----------


## twilightsamus

> I tried that aswell. But do you have the new version? it comes with a new ingame "ui"
> And basicly when i do /evermorph me 37923 with or without pet i get a "blizzard" addon error which tells me that the evermorph addon is blocking this action


No, I still use the command prompt and macro version. What I did was I typed out every set of gear I would ever feel like morphing into for each of my 85s into a notepad and saved it in the EverMorph folder, and whenever I need to change to a different set, I change the one macro I use for morphing for the appropriate set. I can't have macros for each set saved because I already have a ton of macros made; ones that I actually need. It's kind of clunky, but then again, not many methods aren't in comparison to how EverMorph was before 4.3.

----------


## trxdraxon

Just wanted to say thank to everdox for keeping this up. I literally don't play Wow without it, kind of sad but true. I play alliance with some friends and I hate every alliance model, undead fourlyfe. I know you said you didn't want donations but if you ever do I would gladly donate whatever I can and for updates.

----------


## m0nZt3r

Hey, cheers for developing this, question -> I'm a druid, and sadly need to shapeshift a lot, I know you've added a feature to keep the morph even after shapeshifting/zoning in one of the recent builds before you stripped it off UI. Is there anything like that currently implemented/are you planning to? Would completly make my day!

----------


## clabbehala

Basicly, please. Anyone with the new version of evermorph with the "Ingame box". Please teach me and several others what to do when the addon failure windows

Regards

----------


## sorinel1991

You need to open the evermorph.exe and then select from that list proces ID : wow....it si the only option but u need to select it, and then click ATTACH and it works....u need to do this everytime u open up WoW and the add-on will work.


Next time read the README file it is all explained there.

----------


## ayra08

> You need to open the evermorph.exe and then select from that list proces ID : wow....it si the only option but u need to select it, and then click ATTACH and it works....u need to do this everytime u open up WoW and the add-on will work.
> 
> 
> Next time read the README file it is all explained there.


-.- yes done that...but whenever i enter the morph code in the in EverMorph UI it says blablabla is block by blizzard UI blablabla

----------


## clabbehala

> You need to open the evermorph.exe and then select from that list proces ID : wow....it si the only option but u need to select it, and then click ATTACH and it works....u need to do this everytime u open up WoW and the add-on will work.
> 
> 
> Next time read the README file it is all explained there.


I got it working now after reading the README correctly. I do get the morph, but WoW Error the same second i summon my felhunter
Got anything for me?

----------


## sitnspinlock

here are the updates i promised.

-added spells



```
/evermorph spell 1234 5678
```

where 1234 is the spell you have, and you want it's animation replaced that of 5678


-you will now mount to your default mount. but once you change it via command, that is the mount you can expect.

-morph's will now be immune to sheep/hex whatever else changes your character model (this does not include a map load)

-using a saved macro to load gear will now work the way it was suppose to

-removed instances of 'type /help for a listing of a few commands'

-added ranged items

-added tabards

download is on first page, enjoy  :Smile: 

example of how using a macro should look with this fix -

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

workin like a treat

----------


## twilightsamus

No crashes from morphing a sheathed main hand and off hand weapon to the same weapon model, and only one crash so far while testing, which I think may have been because of an attempted morph while still having a pet out.

----------


## sitnspinlock

last build had some minor issues that slipped through, sorry ;p

morphing with pet out should now work fine.

binding a morph to a macro should also now work without issue.

thanks.

----------


## twilightsamus

> last build had some minor issues that slipped through, sorry ;p
> 
> morphing with pet out should now work fine.
> 
> binding a morph to a macro should also now work without issue.
> 
> thanks.


It might have just been a fluke, then. I injected it for the first time, then attempted a gear swap via macro (ten commands total) and nothing happened, then attempted a player model morph and nothing happened, then dismissed pet, then attempted both morphs again (successful), then cast a spell just to make sure everything seemed stable, then I minimized WoW and received an error ten seconds later. It could have been anything.

----------


## m0nZt3r

No dwonload link? and cheers for making the morphs last through hex etc, can we expect them to last through map changes aswell?

----------


## ayra08

is there any way to save your morphed gear?? 

thnx everdox for awesome program

----------


## sitnspinlock

link back up, sorry for downtime.

----------


## iraqt

any chance you can add the old ui back? the pre 4.3 one. would be truly amazing

----------


## clabbehala

I still get a wow error the second i summon my felhunter.
One thing i don't get:
I open the readme and see this:
1) Copy EverMorph into your AddOns folder
->C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft 4.3\Interface\AddOns\

->C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft 4.3\Interface\AddOns\EverMorph
->EverMorph.toc
->EverMorph.wowproj
->EverMorph.lua
->EverMorph.xml

2)Log into WoW

3)Select EverMorph Under AddOns in Wow character selection screen

4)Enter the world with your character

5)Run EverMorph.exe
->EverMorph.dll
->Yara.dll

6)Select WoW

7)Attach 

9)DONE! Moph Away!

TIP! Tap Esc to get out of the txt box  :Smile: 

Created By EverDox & DarkLinux

It says attach the wow. I can only do that with the program that DarkLinux linked to me as a reply at p. 23 in this thread.
I tried doing the morphing using loader instead of evermorph.exe but that didnt work.
What do i use the loader for?

And anyone got a solution to this wow-error i get when i summon my pet?

Regards

----------


## DarkLinux

Ill update the ingame ui 2night... It does not work with the new evermorph  :Frown:

----------


## llames

There is a issue with the latest build, when I'm playing without the program attached, normally I got a 40-50% of CPU use, but with the program attached I got a 100% of CPU use everytime, and that consume all the resources of my pc. This issue was presented with the build for patch 4.2 when you introduce the persistent morph feature, this could be the same reason now.

Sorry for my bad english, and for don't post screenshots, but I'm leaving now, so, if you need proofs I'll gladly post it soon. 

Thanks for keeping this program up! u r awesome everdox.

----------


## sorinel1991

When I make a macro to change a spell it doesn't work, but it works if I type it in chat. Macro for changing gear and morph works but not for spells...am I doing something wrong or it just doesn't work for spells ?

----------


## jzhengdj

WOW have a high chance of crashing(about 1/3) when Evermorph is used in arenas..Any way to safely use it in arenas ?

----------


## lobstah

Does anyone know the equip codes for tabard and ranged slots now that they were added?

----------


## DarkLinux

If its added then tabard = 12 and ranged = 11
That could be hex... I dont remember... 
17 = 0x11 18 = 0x12

Everdox should add tittles also.. I think thats at 0xFF

----------


## Gordush

Is there way to morph only ur normal mount and not flying also? When i write /evermorph mount (id) it also morphs my flying mount when I only want to morph my ground mount.

----------


## GenyaArikado

EDIT: nvm it works now, using DarkLiunx beta version. Any way to change scale though?

----------


## Nose

the new spell morph works  :Big Grin:  , but wont work in macros only in chat =S anyway thanks ^^/

----------


## bpurio

hi i just tried to use Evermorph but when i download the file it just comes up with "Loader" and "Evermorph.dll" in the file. I clicked on loader and it spent about an hour just not doing anything? can someone help me??

----------


## mongo1995

hey i've been using Evermorph for a while now and i get wow error like 1/4 times when i click my macro for my gear... anyway thats not why im here. Suddenly my wow crash every time i use evermorph, i get wow error 100% now .. i click on loader and it says injection success and when i try to morph me, whether its chat or macro i get wow error... and i wonder ''why?'' it has been working good till now, i get wow error all the time now :

----------


## Gordush

= dis failz  :Smile:

----------


## sitnspinlock

> hey i've been using Evermorph for a while now and i get wow error like 1/4 times when i click my macro for my gear... anyway thats not why im here. Suddenly my wow crash every time i use evermorph, i get wow error 100% now .. i click on loader and it says injection success and when i try to morph me, whether its chat or macro i get wow error... and i wonder ''why?'' it has been working good till now, i get wow error all the time now :


sounds strange, how about some error logs  :Smile: 

ive tested this on windows 7 x64 and x86 as well as vista x86 and x64. 

ensure you actually extract the files from the compressed archive too.

----------


## clabbehala

> sounds strange, how about some error logs 
> 
> ive tested this on windows 7 x64 and x86 as well as vista x86 and x64. 
> 
> ensure you actually extract the files from the compressed archive too.


Re-posting this to you everdox becasue i didn't get my question awnsered

I still get a wow error the second i summon my felhunter.
One thing i don't get:
I open the readme and see this:
1) Copy EverMorph into your AddOns folder
->C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft 4.3\Interface\AddOns\

->C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft 4.3\Interface\AddOns\EverMorph
->EverMorph.toc
->EverMorph.wowproj
->EverMorph.lua
->EverMorph.xml

2)Log into WoW

3)Select EverMorph Under AddOns in Wow character selection screen

4)Enter the world with your character

5)Run EverMorph.exe
->EverMorph.dll
->Yara.dll

6)Select WoW

7)Attach

9)DONE! Moph Away!

TIP! Tap Esc to get out of the txt box

Created By EverDox & DarkLinux

It says attach the wow. I can only do that with the program that DarkLinux linked to me as a reply at p. 23 in this thread.
I tried doing the morphing using loader instead of evermorph.exe but that didnt work.
What do i use the loader for?

And anyone got a solution to this wow-error i get when i summon my pet?

Regards

----------


## twilightsamus

To add to that, I still can't perform any EverMorph commands while I have a Water Elemental out (Mage), and I think /evermorph mount commands specifically do not work in a situation where I input a mount command, summon a pet, and then attempt to mount up. The mount change just isn't going through. (I'm not sure if you said you fixed this issue before, but I'm still experiencing it)

EDIT: Game crashes if I perform any command on my Warlock with any pet out as well.

----------


## Nose

1 question , i morphe main hand and offhand (1h + shield) but later on modded to 2h ........
the shield is still showing , how i can hide it? =S /evermorph item 16 w/o any number doesnt work :s

----------


## Torqe

This works for me but i got a problem when i am already morphed and then i go through loading, the screen freezes at the end and the game doesnt respond anymore. It also freezes when I am ressed in BG.

----------


## Thamanx

For me mostly everything works great, makros dont produce an wow error for me. I have just the problem that the ingame interface gets blocked every time and i cant changes breast items like robes ans such things but it runs without problems.

I noticed, that when i have the weapons on the body and morph them they still keep displayed. When i press the button that my char wears them in the hands and i morph them then, they get morphed without problems =D just want to have said this, maybe it helps to find the bug

----------


## applezaur

Hey! 
I have a question, why does my mount change to rivendare's deathcharger every time i change my race?

----------


## clabbehala

Just tried without the ingame interface and just /evermorph me 37923 on my rogue. All worked fine, got stuck on loadingscreen though ;(
I logged warlock, did the same without pet. All was fine, didnt try a loadingscreen though. But the second i summon my felhunter i get wowerror
Regards

----------


## j[a]son

Thank you for your hard work, this program is the only reason I still play from time to time. And one suggestion if I may, I would love to see a title changer integrated in the program at some point!

----------


## geeza

I've got what needs to be installed, just like EVOhack it doesn't find my WoW process. Am i supposed to move the .dll file somewhere?

----------


## sitnspinlock

> I've got what needs to be installed, just like EVOhack it doesn't find my WoW process. Am i supposed to move the .dll file somewhere?


your signature makes me regret not embedding a rootkit.

----------


## Chintzy

did everdox ever update this for XP?

----------


## GenyaArikado

> did everdox ever update this for XP?


I don't know but the DarkLiunx version did work for me, and I'm XP. Latest version did not, though

----------


## SonOfCanaDyne

Hey, Everdox. I'm really interested in this, however whenever I try to open the launcher while in game, it says that there is no instance of Wow.exe found. Right now im playing on a W7 64bit OS, on a live server and am not really sure what to do. I have tried placing the extracted folder to many places with no luck. Any idea on how I could get this working? Any further details can be posted if needed.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Hey, Everdox. I'm really interested in this, however whenever I try to open the launcher while in game, it says that there is no instance of Wow.exe found. Right now im playing on a W7 64bit OS, on a live server and am not really sure what to do. I have tried placing the extracted folder to many places with no luck. Any idea on how I could get this working? Any further details can be posted if needed.


hey, the loader enumerates processes by name. i was going to do PE checksum but got lazy.

this means your executable name must be Wow.exe <- exactly like that.

ensure that you have not renamed it. let me know.

----------


## Frutte

Hey everdox, i recently started to think about using evermorph but when i start wow and try to run the Launcher i keep getting the message "Injunction success. The loader will now exit". Im really bad with computers and was curious if you could give me a hand.
Thanks
Frutte

----------


## DeadDream

That message means that injection was successfull and you can use evermorph. Pretty self-explaining imo

----------


## kryptik

Can you pls add a date or version number?

I need a better overview to see if there is an update available :/

----------


## Darkroger

Hello,

Ide love being able to use this softwar but I absolutely didn't get how to do it ...

Im running on windows 7 64bits with wow 4.3 on official realm. Once I launch "launcher.exe" I get the "Injection success. The loaer will no exit" message.

What should I do then ? Ig it writes "Type /help for a listing ..." when I try using it. So I guess I have an addon missing ? Should I put the launcher.exe and the .dll in a specific location ? 

Thanks for ur help, peace.  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

If I get time 2night after work I will release,
-New Launcher (With UI, select from multiple wow and should work on xp)
-New In-Game UI 
-Video (How to setup and use EverMorph)

----------


## GenyaArikado

^Great

Idiotic question: a bow would be main hand or the other one?

----------


## maniaqqq

Btw is there a Troll race code? If there is tell me plox. I couldn't find it!

----------


## ayra08

Bloodelf Female 20370
Bloodelf Male 20368
Broken Male 21105
Draenai Female 20323
Dwarf Male 20317
Gnome Female 20320
Gnome Male 20580
Goblin Female 20583
Goblin Male 20582
Human Female 19724
Human Male 19723
Nightelf Male 20318
Orc Female 20316
Tauren Female 20584
Tauren Male 20319
Troll Male 20321

had this list back in the days..hope it helps. this are all armor free ( will should your current armor etc )

----------


## clabbehala

> Hello,
> 
> Ide love being able to use this softwar but I absolutely didn't get how to do it ...
> 
> Im running on windows 7 64bits with wow 4.3 on official realm. Once I launch "launcher.exe" I get the "Injection success. The loaer will no exit" message.
> 
> What should I do then ? Ig it writes "Type /help for a listing ..." when I try using it. So I guess I have an addon missing ? Should I put the launcher.exe and the .dll in a specific location ? 
> 
> Thanks for ur help, peace.


Then do for example. /evermorph me 37923 which is undead male. 
Im not sure if it works on hunters. Doesnt work for warlocks though ;(

----------


## Darkroger

> Hello,
> 
> Ide love being able to use this softwar but I absolutely didn't get how to do it ...
> 
> Im running on windows 7 64bits with wow 4.3 on official realm. Once I launch "launcher.exe" I get the "Injection success. The loaer will no exit" message.
> 
> What should I do then ? Ig it writes "Type /help for a listing ..." when I try using it. So I guess I have an addon missing ? Should I put the launcher.exe and the .dll in a specific location ? 
> 
> Thanks for ur help, peace.



For some reasons I had two wow.exe running on my process. Deleting the wrong one makes evermorph works perfectly. Thanks a lot for this app !!

----------


## henning3871

need id to set my mount so spectral tiger :S

----------


## sitnspinlock

quick update - added spells to macro system.

----------


## clabbehala

> quick update - added spells to macro system.


Hey everdox.
Morphing as lock now works, I LOVE YOU!!!
Thanks ALOT!

<3

----------


## Grimgut

hey Everdox, Thx again for making a 4.3 update for evermorph!Rly an awesome program what you have made there.

Though i do have a small problem with it. The program works fine 'n all but whenever i have evermorph active I notice the input of my mouse tends to lag quite alot... 

I'm kinda talking here about extra mouse buttons. turning, right & left clicking works fine (or I'm not noticing it) but.... my extra mouse buttons ( left - right scrolling, forward , back & a third button at the side) are rly getting slowed down alot ( talking about 0.3-0.7 sec here)

my mouse is a logitec M705 and was just wondering if it's rly evermorph that's causing the lag... I personally have no idea how this all works but i guess they both feed info to wow or something ^^

anyways my OS is windows 7 64 if that would matter.

----------


## Nose

Yay ! spell morphs in macros  :Big Grin:  merry Xmas  :Smile:

----------


## Ameerigo

Hey guyz, first time posting here. I just wanted to thank Everdox and Dark for they're amazing work. Evermorph is rly great, and i can't picture myself playing wow without using it anymore.

But my computer doesn't seem to agree ='( I dled the latest build, and once the injection succeeded, my UC use goes to 100%. It normaly is at about 50% with wow, but since my computer is shit, hiting 100% makes it overheat and crash after a few minutes.

I run under XP 32. Just wondered where that could possibly come from. I never had that issue before with the UI version. By the way, I think that the ingame manip idea is awesome <3.

Any tips for me ? =)

Oh, and Merry Christmas !

P.S.: I'm french, please forgive any english mistakes that may hurt your sensibility.
P.P.S.: Forgot to mention that Evermorph works fine, and that i do have the latest C++ thing (linked on 1st page).

----------


## llames

> Hey guyz, first time posting here. I just wanted to thank Everdox and Dark for they're amazing work. Evermorph is rly great, and i can't picture myself playing wow without using it anymore.
> 
> But my computer doesn't seem to agree ='( I dled the latest build, and once the injection succeeded, my UC use goes to 100%. It normaly is at about 50% with wow, but since my computer is shit, hiting 100% makes it overheat and crash after a few minutes.
> 
> I run under XP 32. Just wondered where that could possibly come from. I never had that issue before with the UI version. By the way, I think that the ingame manip idea is awesome <3.
> 
> Any tips for me ? =)
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas !
> ...


I got the same problem with the CPU use, and that started to happen with the persistent morph feature. It's possible to upload a build without that? that would be awesome for my PC.

----------


## kingpug

Love the new Evermorph that you can now use in-game but when injecting my CPU usage goes up by 20% to sometimes 80% and it causes wow to stutter quite alot, was the same whenever I used the persistent morph feature on your old Evermorph which is why I never did, is that feature included in this and if so is it possible to have a seperate injector without it since it seems to cause problems for some people? thanks.

----------


## twilightsamus

Just posting to confirm that morphing with a pet seems to work quite well now. Thanks.

----------


## sitnspinlock

tabard and ranged have been in the build for awhile, i just forgot to add them to the front page.

so to prevent any confusion;



```
ranged 11
tabard 18
```

----------


## x3rv

This does not work on low levels, right? Tried to morph my newly created char that is now level 6 and when I try morph my gear I get WoW Error and when I try to swap race nothing happens but when I log my 85's it works perfectly.
Please make it work on low levels too since I'm leveling alts alot and I LOVE this program, thank you so much for updating it and keep up the awesome work mate, really appreciated =)

Edit: Also, none of the flying mounts have worked that I tried out. always the green corrupted egg bird who's running very weird and is not properly scaled. maybe you can look into that too when u got time ^^

----------


## DKVance73

Cool stuff but it keeps crashing WoW on me. I'm running it on Windows 7 64bit.

----------


## Nazkol

> Cool stuff but it keeps crashing WoW on me. I'm running it on Windows 7 64bit.


have you Download the microsoft thingy in the first post?

You must have the x86 vs 2010 runtime installed to use this. You can get it here - Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

that thing

----------


## DKVance73

> have you Download the microsoft thingy in the first post?
> 
> You must have the x86 vs 2010 runtime installed to use this. You can get it here - Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
> 
> that thing


Had to repair it again, now it seems to be stable. Although the displayID for the legendary bow from SWP doesn't work, LOL! Dammit!

----------


## Bloodwolf123

Hey Guys, could someone Upload it on Rapidshare or something else then Filebeam please? Because Filebeam doesnt work the last days because of to many trafic.

This would help many People  :Smile:

----------


## j1a2y3d4e5n6

Hello, long time lurker, first time poster..

I'm having troubles with Evermorph, I have the Microsoft Visual C++

I'm on Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.

Whenever I morph in arena with the command /morph me my WoW Crashes, everytime or almost everytime

Anyone else have a similar problem?

I can spam it outside of arena and it has never crashed me, morph once in arena and bam, crashed everytime.

----------


## Lyger009

As bloodwolf said guys, any chance this can be reuploaded somewhere? Filebeam seems to have been down for a couple days and would love to dl this  :Smile:

----------


## kingpug

https://rapidshare.com/files/662989680/Evermorph.rar

Uploaded it to rapidshare.

----------


## ayra08

cant morph range weapons..wow will always crash

----------


## ehenyu

it's telling me that it can't find Wow.exe, i did a quick task manager check, and my wow is indeed Wow.exe.. any help?

----------


## Pjayz

I downloaded the link on the front page since i got the itch to use evermorph again. Sadly it seems like 1. it can take from 30 seconds up to 2 minutes for a morph to take effect. 2. None of the flying mounts seem to want to work (I'm just flying around in the air when this happens O_o). Not sure if i'm doing something wrong o.O Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## sorenswow

It's unfortunate that this is only client side, would be cool if everyone could see it.
Oh well.

----------


## monkiggy

can someone help me im trying to get the spell to look like the Soul Fragments from Shadowmourne. i need someones help it doesnt work maybe since its aura so i tried changing it with unholy presence and still nothing. any help

----------


## DKVance73

> It's unfortunate that this is only client side, would be cool if everyone could see it.
> Oh well.


On the flip side, if you're morphing yourself into a Worgen when you're supposed to be an Orc...I think that would tip people off you're hacking the game no? I like that it's client-side only.

----------


## wuchan

Love the program. I just wanna say that the morph id for male orc on the first page is actually a fel orc (cant display helm on it). The normal male orc id is 37920.

----------


## XSilentiumX

> I downloaded the link on the front page since i got the itch to use evermorph again. Sadly it seems like 1. it can take from 30 seconds up to 2 minutes for a morph to take effect. 2. None of the flying mounts seem to want to work (I'm just flying around in the air when this happens O_o). Not sure if i'm doing something wrong o.O Any help would be much appreciated.


Whenever you type your morph command into chat and hit enter again, try hitting enter one more time after that and it normally always morphs then.

----------


## Lespriest

What is the display ID for a troll male. Ive tried some forest troll/random things but it doesnt show gear.

I know the troll female one that works

edit: nvm was in some pages before

troll male is: 20321
troll female is: 37922

----------


## Nazkol

Evermorph Tutorial Patch 4.3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRm1...w&feature=plcp

----------


## Siiamak

Hey :P first i'd like to thank u so much for this program, and second; how do I edit my title? anyone got a clue?

thanks in advance

----------


## Avera92

Is their any version of Evermorph for us mac-users?

----------


## mateodb

Anyone can explain how to morph weapons ? for example i try to morph my current weapons to furious gladiator ones.
I check wowhead, look in the code and search for the Display Id (56226), then I start wow and type /evermorph item 15 56226 and it doesn't cmorph anything, my wep dissapear.

----------


## twilightsamus

> Anyone can explain how to morph weapons ? for example i try to morph my current weapons to furious gladiator ones.
> I check wowhead, look in the code and search for the Display Id (56226), then I start wow and type /evermorph item 15 56226 and it doesn't cmorph anything, my wep dissapear.


That isn't how it works anymore. You don't use the Display ID, you use the Wowhead ID. The Wowhead ID is the five digit number that appears at the end of the URL of the specific item you want to morph to. This is the item you were actually trying to morph to:

Excavator's Pick (56226)

...which doesn't have an actual item model. Hope this helps.

----------


## wondering1

Is there any way to get caught for using this? If not, why?

- If there is, why? Can't Warden catch it? why/why not?

Would REALLY APPRECIATE an answer!

----------


## twilightsamus

> Is there any way to get caught for using this? If not, why?
> 
> - If there is, why? Can't Warden catch it? why/why not?
> 
> Would REALLY APPRECIATE an answer!


To my knowledge, programs that change how you (the client) see certain models have never been detected, but they've always been broken from patch to patch. You start entering questionable territory when you begin to change what you can do in the game with spells or terrain. Changing the appearance of objects is much different than changing how you or the game interacts with those objects.

I've only been using EverMorph since S8, though, so you'll probably get a better answer from someone else. TL;DR - There's virtually no chance of you being reprimanded in any way for using any part of this program.

----------


## metalme

now i still dont get it with this auto reload thing.
I have to make a file ? a reload file but what kind of file ? a TXT file or a CSV ???

Please the description on your first page is very unclear for a new evermorph user.

Kind regards,

Nm,

----------


## wondering1

> To my knowledge, programs that change how you (the client) see certain models have never been detected, but they've always been broken from patch to patch. You start entering questionable territory when you begin to change what you can do in the game with spells or terrain. Changing the appearance of objects is much different than changing how you or the game interacts with those objects.
> 
> I've only been using EverMorph since S8, though, so you'll probably get a better answer from someone else. TL;DR - There's virtually no chance of you being reprimanded in any way for using any part of this program.


But it must change up some game files to change my apperance, wont it? Just thinking that perharps Warden could detect that. And since the ''moving objects n stuff'' thingie is in the same program, couldn't i be detected for that although i'm just morphing my character?

Thanks for the answer! ^^

----------


## Limstella

Is the morph target function still in the works?

----------


## Trunkydunky

EverMorph or anyone els for that matters: I just wanted to know if evermorph is completly safe to use ? Have anyone ever gotten a perm bann from thier wow acc useing it ? 
I got like 400days played on my chara, play in a high end guild and would hate to have my acc banned, altho i like the idea of changeing the grafic on your toon  :Smile:

----------


## kurgo

Hi, i've a wow error 132 when i start the loader in game, i'm on xp 

(french and very poor english)

----------


## xiilent101

Why has the dowload link on Everdoxs post been removed and is there any other way i could download it?

----------


## Razzl

Works well thanks mate!
Can finally pvp as human male

----------


## BiBoB

I just wanna start by saying I LOVE EVRMORPH.
But to my problem. I dl it. I dont use the in-game addon. Cuz somehow i cant remove it. But i run the Evermorph.exe and use my in-game macro.
When i use a macro i made to my char. (trinket offensive cd) My game crashes. And its only when i use that cd! Can anyone tell me why is that?

Its the feral spirit. The wolves enhancement shamans can summon. I know its much to ask but can you do something about it ?

Nwm this i used the loader instead of the .exe and now it workes like a ****ing charm!

----------


## sitnspinlock

fixed the download link and made some minor fixes. seems whenever i get more then 5k downloads filebeam likes to nuke the link which is random because ive had it get to much more then that.

this will by my final update for awhile, I have 3 hour session interim courses that start tomorrow. 

have fun  :Smile:

----------


## theslickster93

I just came back to the game after a year of absence, is this currently the most efficient way to model edit? Is it no longer as simple as dropping an MPQ file into the data folder? Is there a way to get it to stick without reinputting the macro?

----------


## Limstella

> I just came back to the game after a year of absence, is this currently the most efficient way to model edit? Is it no longer as simple as dropping an MPQ file into the data folder? Is there a way to get it to stick without reinputting the macro?


In order to use MPQs, you'll have to use another program, the sig md5 remover by VX2.

But even with MPQs this tool is much better anyway, since it only affects your character.

----------


## JohnnyDrama

Hi,Evermorph is great thing,but I'm having an issue.For some reason my wow crushes every time I evermorph my character in arena(before arena starts to be precise).I've tried doing that during a match and in most cases it works,not always though.I disabled all addons,yet it doesn't help.Thanks for any help in advance.

----------


## nobbi2011

does anyone know the code for noz?????

----------


## twilightsamus

> But it must change up some game files to change my apperance, wont it? Just thinking that perharps Warden could detect that. And since the ''moving objects n stuff'' thingie is in the same program, couldn't i be detected for that although i'm just morphing my character?
> 
> Thanks for the answer! ^^


I don't believe it actually changes any of the game files because the changes the program makes are temporary. The changes don't persist upon closing WoW.exe and you have to inject EverMorph into every new WoW.exe instance to make alterations which, again, are client-side - only you see the changes you make to your character and items.




> does the persistent morph feature still exist? if so how do I do I dont have a reload page or anything


I noticed my character yesterday stayed completely the same in appearance through the effects of Hex, so I think the persistent morph feature is actually automatic now.

----------


## Gordush

the morph will persist through Hex effects but not loading screens sadly. Any1 have info is there way to make it persist through loading screen or will be there some time?

----------


## Finler

I loaded this program and did everything what you have to do, then I logged in, put correct displayid to "morph item" section (thunderfury in this case) and when I press "Morph Item" error comes up and says that Evermorph has been blocked from an action only avaible to etc." 

Please help with this, there are others also who have this same problem, but so far I haven't seen any situation  :Frown: 

Otherwise great program but it doesn't work so it kinda sucks

----------


## evoloveit

I start wow and open the Programm and then i have a DC, why?

----------


## js1974

I'm not sure if I'm missing something or just assumed it was more simplified then it is. Anyway I download the filebeam file and inside of wow I open it and I get injection success so everything seems good. Now from here I just get the default wow error of Type /help for a listing of a few commands. the /evermorph command just does nothing, I can tell the program is at least somewhat working as items that would normally change me to another race are not having a local effect.

Any assistance would be appreciated thanks.

Edit

I've had some appearance changes but one had to do with my mount which I never attempted to change and then one i changed to a goblin for like 10 seconds then straight back to bloodelf.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> I'm not sure if I'm missing something or just assumed it was more simplified then it is. Anyway I download the filebeam file and inside of wow I open it and I get injection success so everything seems good. Now from here I just get the default wow error of Type /help for a listing of a few commands. the /evermorph command just does nothing, I can tell the program is at least somewhat working as items that would normally change me to another race are not having a local effect.
> 
> Any assistance would be appreciated thanks.


could you post a screenshot of you executing the program?

to the individual asking about detection..

i wrote evermorph with the intention of a harmless program that enhances gameplay experience without giving the user an unfair advantage over other players. with that being said, yes at one time I included gameobject moving and spawning but I purposely left those features out in this build.

that is not to say it won't be looked upon as a cheating program. I could have easily included a warden emulation system, but that sort of crosses the boundry. You can take my word for it that they are fully aware of evermorph over the past 3 patches  :Cool:

----------


## ephelim

It tells me that the evermorph.dll is either missing or corrupt? I've downloaded everything needed and followed the instructions. Any help?

----------


## lino08

will you add the map swap function again?

----------


## wondering1

> could you post a screenshot of you executing the program?
> 
> to the individual asking about detection..
> 
> i wrote evermorph with the intention of a harmless program that enhances gameplay experience without giving the user an unfair advantage over other players. with that being said, yes at one time I included gameobject moving and spawning but I purposely left those features out in this build.
> 
> that is not to say it won't be looked upon as a cheating program. I could have easily included a warden emulation system, but that sort of crosses the boundry. You can take my word for it that they are fully aware of evermorph over the past 3 patches


So you're saying that they could actually easily detect it, or are already detecting it. They just don't give a f*ck? :P

----------


## sKullK

This is a great program. Thanks for making it and keeping it up to date!
One question: Does anybody know if there is a way to change the appearance of the Druid forms? Like Cat-Form to Noggenfogger or something?

----------


## js1974

> could you post a screenshot of you executing the program?

----------


## sitnspinlock

ok and then what happens when you attempt a command? try for example /evermorph me 20318

----------


## AngryMustache

> ok and then what happens when you attempt a command? try for example /evermorph me 20318


I don't know about js1974, but I get injection success but when trying to do /evermorph in-game, I get the "Type '/help' for a listing of a few commands." No changes occur.

I already have the prerequisites installed, so I'm clueless as to what is stopping it. I run x64 Windows 7, perhaps that's the cause?

----------


## Metrixxystem

Ranged morphing does not work for me, it just crashes the game when I try. 

Everything else works but ranged, idk why. Please help

----------


## js1974

> ok and then what happens when you attempt a command? try for example /evermorph me 20318



Ok I find this quite odd, Now before I got nothing. I would type the /evermorph me # and nothing would happen just the normal "Type '/help' for a listing of a few commands." but then I tried something different and it worked.

So I open the chat box type /evermorph me # then I hit ctrl + A to select all text and then hit backspace to clear it instead of pressing enter and it's working like it should be if I hit enter. I really don't know the cause of this it only works if I hit ctrl+a then hit backspace soon as the text is cleared out I change. So it works but not sure it's working like it's suppose to.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Ok I find this quite odd, Now before I got nothing. I would type the /evermorph me # and nothing would happen just the normal "Type '/help' for a listing of a few commands." but then I tried something different and it worked.
> 
> So I open the chat box type /evermorph me # then I hit ctrl + A to select all text and then hit backspace to clear it instead of pressing enter and it's working like it should be if I hit enter. I really don't know the cause of this it only works if I hit ctrl+a then hit backspace soon as the text is cleared out I change. So it works but not sure it's working like it's suppose to.



are you using any addons that change the interface to something other then the legacy UI?

try using a macro once.

----------


## ephelim

> It tells me that the evermorph.dll is either missing or corrupt? I've downloaded everything needed and followed the instructions. Any help?




Anyone got an answer to this?

----------


## js1974

> are you using any addons that change the interface to something other then the legacy UI?
> 
> try using a macro once.


I'll test it with a completely default UI tonight and get back to you.

----------


## Metrixxystem

can anyone tell me why whenever i try to morph my ranged weapon the game stops working and i have to close it?

----------


## sitnspinlock

new build uploaded.

-fixed ranged issue
-fixed cpu usage issue

----------


## pefire

Was just ingame browsing throgh some random /evermorph me when i found 2 that you can add to the Change faction but keep the gear. its 21266 and 21267 itturns you into a dragonmaw with your gear pretty awesome! And thank you!

----------


## Native

I'm getting the same problem as js1794, but the Ctrl+A thing didn't work. I tried macro'ing it as well and it did nothing.

----------


## nystroem

Hey great program, im just experiencing some small issues when i try swapping mounts my regular mount goes invisible and i just float in the air.
Any help would be very appreciated =)

----------


## theslickster93

> Hey guyz, first time posting here. I just wanted to thank Everdox and Dark for they're amazing work. Evermorph is rly great, and i can't picture myself playing wow without using it anymore.
> 
> But my computer doesn't seem to agree ='( I dled the latest build, and once the injection succeeded, my UC use goes to 100%. It normaly is at about 50% with wow, but since my computer is shit, hiting 100% makes it overheat and crash after a few minutes.
> 
> I run under XP 32. Just wondered where that could possibly come from. I never had that issue before with the UI version. By the way, I think that the ingame manip idea is awesome <3.
> 
> Any tips for me ? =)
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas !
> ...


Having this exact same problem running Windows 7 64, would be much appreciated if anyone could shed some light on this.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Having this exact same problem running Windows 7 64, would be much appreciated if anyone could shed some light on this.


are you using the very latest build in the first post?

----------


## KhaosHammer81

Hi, first of all, THANK YOU for that perfect work !

But I downloaded Evermorph and all works perfectly, except for my Death Knight, I wanted to add the Corrupted Ashbringer (ID 35097) instead of my two hands weapon.

So I write "/evermorph item 11 35097" but it's only crash the game...every time..

Do you have a solution please?

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Hi, 
> 
> I downloaded Evermorph and all works perfectly, except for my Death Knight, I wanted to add the Corrupted Ashbringer (ID 35097) instead of my two hands weapon.
> 
> So I write "/evermorph item 11 35097" but it's only crash the game...
> 
> Do you have a solution please?


11 is not main hand weapon. However that command should not crash regardless, if you have the latest build. check the first page for equip codes and latest build.

----------


## theslickster93

> are you using the very latest build in the first post?


Yes I am, I just downloaded it today. Somethign is still not right, the second I inject it my wow cpu process goes way up as does my cpu temperature. The second I restart wow without injecting it everything goes back down to normal.

----------


## iraqt

can you please upload the old build with the UI?

----------


## kingpug

My CPU usage still goes up to 100% and my wow still runs like shit even with the new Evermorph, weird.

----------


## Lindenkron

*I prefered* the old with the userinterface as well. Way easier to cope with. Never the less, thanks for keeping EverMorph up-to-date, duly appreciated.

*Now, my concern is;*
Flying over Mount Hyjal my PC uses 5-13% CPU. As soon as I inject this new EverMorph (worked with the old one - the one with the interface) my CPU usage shockingly *triples to 25-35%*. This is a fairly new Intel Core i7 2600k CPU with a 570 GFX GeForce in it... Something isn't functioning entirely correct  :Smile: 

I'll be checking the site once in a while for updates fixing this issue! *Thanks!*

----------


## kingpug

The problem is, atleast for me, is the persistent morph feature which with the old Evermorph always made my PC run like shit which is why I never used it, problem is it's on by default with this new Evermorph and when using this my CPU usage shoots up to 100% and even though it's playable, it still runs like shit and pretty much sucks and defeats the purpose of playing a game, any chance we can get an Evermorph without this feature? personally I don't see much need for the feature now it's all done in-game and you can easily use a macro if your morph breaks.

----------


## Torqe

I have the same problem. My fps is still worse during using the Evermorph.

----------


## theslickster93

> *I prefered* the old with the userinterface as well. Way easier to cope with. Never the less, thanks for keeping EverMorph up-to-date, duly appreciated.
> 
> *Now, my concern is;*
> Flying over Mount Hyjal my PC uses 5-13% CPU. As soon as I inject this new EverMorph (worked with the old one - the one with the interface) my CPU usage shockingly *triples to 25-35%*. This is a fairly new Intel Core i7 2600k CPU with a 570 GFX GeForce in it... Something isn't functioning entirely correct 
> 
> I'll be checking the site once in a while for updates fixing this issue! *Thanks!*


Seems like alot of people are having this issue even with the new version..

----------


## Lindenkron

> Seems like alot of people are having this issue even with the new version..


Indeed. Hopefully he will have time to do something about it within a reasonable timeframe. But he's probably a busy man  :Smile:

----------


## Metrixxystem

First of all I would like to thank you for keeping Evermorph up to date as well as fixing the ranged issue.

Unfortunately there is a new problem. Whenever I start evermorph, it lags WoW to the point of not even being able to play, running at about 5 fps if not lower.

I'm sure this wouldn't be so bad if I was on my i7 but I am having to use my laptop atm. It seems I am not the only one with this problem but I am sure you will figure out the problem very quick, just like you have with all the other problems it has had before.

Good luck and thanks again  :Smile: .

----------


## Native

> I don't know about js1974, but I get injection success but when trying to do /evermorph in-game, I get the "Type '/help' for a listing of a few commands." No changes occur.
> 
> I already have the prerequisites installed, so I'm clueless as to what is stopping it. I run x64 Windows 7, perhaps that's the cause?


Having the exact same problem  :Frown:

----------


## Ikz

> Having the exact same problem


You just have to press enter. It opens the chat and morph you. 
Or some ID don't work, like garrosh

----------


## KhaosHammer81

> 11 is not main hand weapon. However that command should not crash regardless, if you have the latest build. check the first page for equip codes and latest build.


i tried again, i've got downloaded the latest update for Evermorph, my Visual C++ is newest than one on the first post and writed "/evermorph item 15 35097" but this only crash again the game... 

do this would be due to the fact that Corrupted Ashbringer no longer exists?

( Sorry for bad english, im from france ^^' )

----------


## j1a2y3d4e5n6

Still have a problem this crashing in arena 99% of the time.

I use for example /evermorph me 19724 and it just crashes..Not sure what's up, none of my friends have this problem just me :>

Gonna have to pay $25 to go human female if I can't find a fix for this lol  :Frown:

----------


## Antonas123

this happens when i try to open evermorph **evermorph loader by everdox** and in another window is there are box that says "injection succses the loader will now exit"

----------


## Native

> You just have to press enter. It opens the chat and morph you. 
> Or some ID don't work, like garrosh


Yeah I know, /evermorph item 15 blahblah or /evermorph me #####. It just doesn't work it just says the /help.

----------


## Wilbo007

Yep, i'm having a crashing problem too! I think it's because I changed my character model on my mount and dismounted, then it crashed.

----------


## theslickster93

Any update on whether or not the cpu usage is going to be addressed?

----------


## iraqt

Male troll code?

----------


## Seventyseven

morphing ranged weapons also crashes WoW

----------


## cooze

I simply love you!

----------


## Finler

> morphing ranged weapons also crashes WoW


this, I also have same problem, otherwise working great

----------


## ayra08

download the Latest build on the front page. it fix the range problem and ty everdox for this awesome program

----------


## Sylvestra

Hey for some reason when I launch the program, my mount is automatically a deatcharger or w/eundead mount it is without me entering any code, any1 know how to solve this ? it's rather annoying
I've already tried the basic shit to remove it aka restart game, morph into other mount and restarting, nothing works.
Cheers

----------


## Joe1001

Is there a way to keep the changes or must you reset them after loading screens and relogs?

----------


## Lohx

The persistent morph feature which gets automatically turned on with the new evermorph is what causes these CPU usage increases. Would be awesome if there was an option to not use it since I cant use evermorph in raids/arena due to my fps droping a lot when I use it (my computer is bad :<)

----------


## turbo92

Hey i am having a problem, im multiboxing and the software im using is renaming my wow windows, so now evermorph doesnt find any wow.exe even though there's like 5 wows open >> any solution? wouldnt mind a pm if any1 knows of one

----------


## Lindenkron

> The persistent morph feature which gets automatically turned on with the new evermorph is what causes these CPU usage increases. Would be awesome if there was an option to not use it since I cant use evermorph in raids/arena due to my fps droping a lot when I use it (my computer is bad :<)


Is weird, because as Joe1001 states - it's currently not doing that. But if that feature is somehow turned on, I'd suggest having a method of disabling it as well. I miss the old UI he had, it was really good. If you read this, I encourage you to return it Everdox!  :Smile: .

Thanks a lot for the time you've spent on this.
Best regards,

----------


## kingpug

Persistent morph only works from sheep/hex and such afaik not loading screens, it's not exactly hard to macro your morph anyway because how often are loading screens? but I do agree this is the feature that is raping my CPU hardcore and I loved the old Evermorph with the UI so I could disable this because I can't use Evermorph now, which sucks  :Frown:

----------


## solitudedude

hey great program but one question:

Is there any difference between this and "Evermorph RELOADED" ?

----------


## meriam

can someone help me everytime i use evermorph my mouse starts to bug out and not work properly and it really isnt helping my gaming >.> does anyone know why?

----------


## clabbehala

Hello again!

Evermorph works great now, thanks for the warlock update <3
But for some wiered reason it only works 8/10 times. The other times i get wow error?

Anything on that?

Regards

----------


## solitudedude

I'm getting everything to work fine except for the mount. I've tried several different mount id's and none display properly. They mostly change me into the fiery lava guy.

Any suggestions?

EDIT: i'm only level 30, do you need to be a certain level for mount morphing to work?

----------


## renirg

Thanks so much for making XP support again!

----------


## feraldin23

Evenmorph doesnt work for me , i downloaded it from the site and when i am gonna open the loader it says that MSVCP100.dll cant be found , any help?

----------


## Lindenkron

> Evenmorph doesnt work for me , i downloaded it from the site and when i am gonna open the loader it says that MSVCP100.dll cant be found , any help?


Read the initial thread instead of just DLing and powering through hoping it works. You need Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft.

Go download, and install that - and you won't get any errors. 

Let's hope he spends the time answering people with actual issues regarding this  :Wink:

----------


## Jobes

wow crashes ea time I try to morph as of today, worked lastnight just fine... dunno whats up.

----------


## caelynlol

Hi, quite a while ago back when u could just insert MQV files into ur data folder, i was using some " title mpq's" so like changing my title from arena master to Furious gladiator etc etc. I was wondering if this could be done using evermorph, and if it cant could it be added in ? so u can change ur title to something else.

----------


## Inkarnate

> i tried again, i've got downloaded the latest update for Evermorph, my Visual C++ is newest than one on the first post and writed "/evermorph item 15 35097" but this only crash again the game... 
> 
> do this would be due to the fact that Corrupted Ashbringer no longer exists?
> 
> ( Sorry for bad english, im from france ^^' )


Your using the wrong item ID, dunno where u got that from but Corrupted Ashbringer ID is 22691, try that.

Great Program btw! Amazed how easy it is to use. I'm also getting the same issues as the other recent posters.

1. CPU goes to 100% when running Evermorph.

2. Flying mounts doesn't work, i just get an invisible mount and it just looks like i'm flying in the air.

Apart from that, it's perfect! Dreadnaught warrior with Dual Ashbringers ftw!

----------


## wyzo

Wheres the troll race id? i cant find it in the list :/

----------


## Akakis

It says that my wow.exe have not found....i do everything rght cmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## clabbehala

I get wowerror on evermorph ONLY in arena and not 100% of the times
Anything?

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




> It says that my wow.exe have not found....i do everything rght cmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You need to run both as admin, or just none as admin if it should work

----------


## azulexi

Is morphing items(gear) easier to detect or does it have the same risks as only morphing yourself into other races?

----------


## RaptorMX

Is there way to scale the model down with evermorph?

----------


## nick_533

morphing mount messed up for anyone?

----------


## nitetrain8

I too am getting wow error only in arena, not in instances, world, or battlegrounds (rated or unrated). When I try to use the macro in arena, I crash to desktop instantly. Has anyone found a fix to this problem? I've seen several people use evermorph successfully in arena.

----------


## Lindenkron

> I too am getting wow error only in arena, not in instances, world, or battlegrounds (rated or unrated). When I try to use the macro in arena, I crash to desktop instantly. Has anyone found a fix to this problem? I've seen several people use evermorph successfully in arena.


This is a long shot, but try running BOTH wow AND evermorph in Administrator mode  :Smile: 

Best regards,

----------


## clabbehala

> This is a long shot, but try running BOTH wow AND evermorph in Administrator mode 
> 
> Best regards,


Tried, no go.
Same shit

Can anyone help us with this?

----------


## Lindenkron

> Tried, no go.
> Same shit
> 
> Can anyone help us with this?


From what I understand, hopefully there will be a bugfix out within a week or two depending on the upcoming patch. This is no promise or guarantee - but from what I can gather he really wants to update and fix this. Let's all hope he gets the time :Smile: 

Sorry it didn't work.

Best regards,

----------


## clabbehala

> From what I understand, hopefully there will be a bugfix out within a week or two depending on the upcoming patch. This is no promise or guarantee - but from what I can gather he really wants to update and fix this. Let's all hope he gets the time
> 
> Sorry it didn't work.
> 
> Best regards,



So random because it works in ALL other places 100% 10/10. But when i enter arena. It is like a 80-90% chans to fail and give me wow error!??!
The wiered thing is that it workes for many of my friends, 100% at all places all times

Regards

----------


## Socoldqt

For evermorphing mounts whenever i do it for ground or flying all i get is an invisble mount so it looks like im running or flying.

----------


## Lindenkron

> So random because it works in ALL other places 100% 10/10. But when i enter arena. It is like a 80-90% chans to fail and give me wow error!??!
> The wiered thing is that it workes for many of my friends, 100% at all places all times
> 
> Regards


He is aware of this issue, but trouble shooting it is hard when he doesn't play Arena. I've volunteered to help try and find the error, but he is currently very busy. I know alot of people are waiting for this. All we can do is hope he does something soon  :Smile:

----------


## Necrozi

Hey, new poster here. I'm not 100% if it's Evermorph that is causing the problem but sometimes when I enter/exit a BG or dungeon the loading screen will just get stuck and won't even load 1%. I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem whilst using Evermorph and if it is Evermorph causing the problem, will it be fixed? Thanks

----------


## gilliangilo

Can you morph you intro the old druide form (tree of life) or what it called?? and if you can, what is the code??

----------


## Arkhaan

any risks of getting banned ?

----------


## Sasoon

spell swapping doesn't work for me, It just crashes Wow. I've tried a lot of different spells

----------


## Darzo2005

Were can i get all diffrent cods for gear and mounts etc?

----------


## lugge

Someone have the Evermorph that work on TBC

----------


## azulexi

> Were can i get all diffrent cods for gear and mounts etc?


search for the item or mount on wowhead

----------


## azulexi

> any risks of getting banned ?


I would also like to know this, are there any information or history of people being banned for morphing things that only effect you (mounts, gear or race/faction)

----------


## siza

> I would also like to know this, are there any information or history of people being banned for morphing things that only effect you (mounts, gear or race/faction)


as long as you only customize your style, your are in a a grey zone, blizzard don't want it, but they don't ban you instant.
Things that will get you banned is everthing that "hacks" the game, like removing doors for faster dungeon clears or using bots for farming.
Im using morphing/editing since wotlk start, nothing happened, but im ONLY using armor and race/gender changes, never used anything else.

----------


## sitnspinlock

updated first post with new build.

-fixed cpu usage
-this version now supports windows xp

----------


## Cream1

Iam using darklinux ingame tool to morph my char and items but i got a lot of crashes then iam raiding and so on. Can i fix it , if i uninstall his tool?

----------


## inverter63

Hey, everdox. i use this program alot, it's amazing. i've really had no problems until just now, i logged on today and tried to morph myself into an undead male, and every time i try, it gives me a Critical Error. only started happening today...
I came onto the site to check if you've updated it, and you have, but it doesn't fix my problem. If i log onto another character. like my shaman, my morph for undead female works perfectly. i don't understand it.

----------


## Lindenkron

> Hey, everdox. i use this program alot, it's amazing. i've really had no problems until just now, i logged on today and tried to morph myself into an undead male, and every time i try, it gives me a Critical Error. only started happening today...
> I came onto the site to check if you've updated it, and you have, but it doesn't fix my problem. If i log onto another character. like my shaman, my morph for undead female works perfectly. i don't understand it.


Remove the EverMorph program(folder).Download the new program from the link on the first page.Extract the files, into a folder - make sure files are located together.Go to your World of Warcraft folder.Clip the 'Interface', 'Cache' & 'WTF' folder to your desktop (So they are no longer in your World of Warcraft folder).Open world of warcraft.Run EverMorph as administrator (Right click, Run as administrator).Click Ok to the pop-up message.Login to your account.Log in on the character you're having problems with.Use /evermorph me 20318Post the result here.

Best regards,
lindenkron

----------


## inverter63

> Remove the EverMorph program(folder).Download the new program from the link on the first page.Extract the files, into a folder - make sure files are located together.Go to your World of Warcraft folder.Clip the 'Interface', 'Cache' & 'WTF' folder to your desktop (So they are no longer in your World of Warcraft folder).Open world of warcraft.Run EverMorph as administrator (Right click, Run as administrator).Click Ok to the pop-up message.Login to your account.Log in on the character you're having problems with.Use /evermorph me 20318Post the result here.
> 
> Best regards,
> lindenkron


Why should i remove all my addons (cache,interface, WTF) folder.. i've never had any issues till today, it works on one character, but not the other..addonds cache and WTF folder have nothing to do with evermorph

----------


## khaled1994

works perfect but each time i enter dungen or a zone(loading screen it reset the armor)

----------


## Lindenkron

> Why should i remove all my addons (cache,interface, WTF) folder.. i've never had any issues till today, it works on one character, but not the other..addonds cache and WTF folder have nothing to do with evermorph


I'm trying to help - If you do not wish to get help, then fair enough you're on your own. For the record it's to make sure nothing interferes with wow, to make it "clean". No one else have reported this problem and I've used it on every character I have without an issue. My mate uses it, and we've not had an issue for 4 days now (We've had EverMorph for testing).




> works perfect but each time i enter dungen or a zone(loading screen it reset the armor)


Yes, the current version does not support keeping up appearance through loading screens. You'll have to click the macros every time.

A little bird told me that there might be a brand new EverMorph coming out in a week or two, with interface and extra features. (You didn't hear it from me!  :Wink: )

Best regards,
lindenkron

----------


## Aroomir

Hello
If I want to morph a character that it always takes a long time until the character is also gemoprht. Can it change?
My English is not perfekt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spunkk

I need help lol everytime i donwload evermorph from filebeam it downloads it as a windows media player file what should i open it as? And yes i download the microsoft link you posted.

----------


## kingpug

Thanks alot for the update mate, works perfectly so far thank god  :Smile:  awesome stuff.

----------


## hexiaa

Thanks for the update! I'm not dcing or lagging like a mofo anymore. I'm not a big fan of RELOADED so I'm glad you're still updating this one. Thank you so much for your hard work.

----------


## Umpteenth

Everytime i use my macro, I get a wow error. Any help?

EDIT: and my items glitch out too.

----------


## Gordush

> Remove the EverMorph program(folder).Download the new program from the link on the first page.Extract the files, into a folder - make sure files are located together.Go to your World of Warcraft folder.Clip the 'Interface', 'Cache' & 'WTF' folder to your desktop (So they are no longer in your World of Warcraft folder).Open world of warcraft.Run EverMorph as administrator (Right click, Run as administrator).Click Ok to the pop-up message.Login to your account.Log in on the character you're having problems with.Use /evermorph me 20318Post the result here.
> 
> Best regards,
> lindenkron


I have same problem always when i try to evermorph myself im getting wow error and wow crashes, did all those steps but still not working.

Edit: Played on other chars and tried again, working now for some reason.

----------


## kingpug

Maybe it's just me but problems might come from morphing weapons, aka I tried to morph my hunters polearm to another yet it didn't replace the existing polearm it just added a new one, so I had two and when LFR popped I took a DC instantly, never had problems just morphing gear though but on another note, does anyone know the code for orc male proper?

For anyone interested, 37920 is the orc male code.

----------


## imahackerlol

Thank you for this, thank you so much i love you, i would donate to you to keep this updated for all patches thank you!

----------


## nayml3ss

Evermorph is so beautiful it brings me to tears... as of the latest patch, it isn't working for me  :Frown:

----------


## YouDontGnome

Is this clientside or serverside? ;o

----------


## Zappytaffy

Hey just wondering when this will be updated I really wanted to play with it today.  :Smile:  ty

----------


## DarkLinux

You will find updates 1st on Lyn &bull; Index page 
No new updates yet. but its coming!

----------


## Zappytaffy

Will the update be today because i'm so bored.  :Frown:

----------


## sitnspinlock

didn't know they updated wow retail  :Embarrassment: 

i have to download the client, but don't expect a 64 bit version for at least a week or so  :Cool:

----------


## Zappytaffy

Thank's for telling me.  :Big Grin:  
But what is a 64 bit version?
Does that mean it wont be updated until next week or what?

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Thank's for telling me.  
> But what is a 64 bit version?
> Does that mean it wont be updated until next week or what?


no, evermorph for WoW x86 i can probably have out tonight. x64 (since they started deploying 64 bit builds) probably not for a week or so. I'm really busy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nayml3ss

such a cruel world that the person who makes this game enjoyable for me is kept busy by the world...thank you for this addon btw

----------


## Dweeb

Works great, thank you for this.

----------


## sitnspinlock

waiting for me to patch evermorph chillax music

----------


## Zappytaffy

So are you going to post a link that will bring us to the updated version or what?

----------


## nayml3ss

> So are you going to post a link that will bring us to the updated version or what?


Patience is a virtue guy ><...he's doing this for free, we should all appreciate he's even updating right now right after the patch.

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Can't wait for the update, I love still being an orc rogue for the racial but being a bad ass undead, thanks for this. +5rep

----------


## Zappytaffy

I'm so excited for the update I have so much things I want to do I hope it's before 8 o clock where I live.

----------


## rmnesbitt

I hope this is out tonight, I saw this while the servers were down for maintenance and I can not wait to try it out.

----------


## ilovevermorph

iloveverdox

----------


## Zappytaffy

I want to use Evermorph so bad! <3 Everdox hope you get it out tonight.

----------


## Kashu

Everdox #1

----------


## Zappytaffy

Awhhhh I stayed up forever waiting for update, guess i'll have to wait until tommorow.
 :Frown:

----------


## sitnspinlock

updated link on first page for 4.3.2 (x86 only)

----------


## nayml3ss

> updated link on first page for 4.3.2 (x86 only)


The world is a better place right now! Thanks a ton.

----------


## hexiaa

x32 please!! In dire need! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## track3r

> whats the difference between x86 and x32 sry for noob question


x32 doesn't exist, x86 is for the 32-bit client.
I don't think this has been asked before, is this "safe" from the new Warden scans that caught snowball users?

----------


## ohhaider

so x84 bit is out my computer properties says that my computer is x64 bit can i use x84bit or do i have to wait for him to make a x64 bit version or the last build the latest build 1/26/12 was that one an x84 bit or x64 bit?

----------


## BobJustBob

x64 systems (64 bit) can run x86 programs (32 bit), however, this version specifically works with the x86 client, and i believe they pulled the 64 bit client because it was having issues, so nobody should be using x64 atm.

tldr: you're fine to use this version

----------


## RazerLoverLoL

*Can't wait for an update, love it.*

----------


## witx

i downloaded the first link, installed it...

then when i click "the latest build" link, the download says its a window media player file...

am i doin something wrong?

----------


## Laidback

> i downloaded the first link, installed it...
> 
> then when i click "the latest build" link, the download says its a window media player file...
> 
> am i doin something wrong?


Hey, when you get onto the filebeam page, click the 'download' image button under

'File Download Area
Evermorph (4.3.2).rar' file size, etc

----------


## witx

okay, definitely noobish questions.. 

okay, so i clicked the download button (keyboard button image with the arrow)..then the pop up box says "open with.....windows media player" or save file...


i mean, i could download it as winzip right?

----------


## witx

i used Jzip instead...now, when i opened the "release" folder, two files in that folder...i clicked the smilie face "loader" and it said "injection success. the loader will now exit" 

now i just use the codes from the first page and it should work yeah?

----------


## witx

can other people in the game see the changes? or is it just cosmetic for us to view it?

----------


## s1n0tt

update it pls!

----------


## Dweeb

@witx
Yes and yes, only you can see the changes.

----------


## [Pat]

> x64 systems (64 bit) can run x86 programs (32 bit), however, this version specifically works with the x86 client, and i believe they pulled the 64 bit client because it was having issues, so nobody should be using x64 atm.
> 
> tldr: you're fine to use this version


I've been using the x64 WoW client with out any problems.

----------


## [Pat]

> update it pls!


It's already been updated.

----------


## squeeze2

Any chance there will be an Evermorph version that supports the 64-bit client? Not sure how much work that entails.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Any chance there will be an Evermorph version that supports the 64-bit client? Not sure how much work that entails.


not anytime soon I have other commitments to take care of.

----------


## Acrylix

Hello, I have a question I'm trying to morph my pvp dagger on my rogue to warglavies but it doesnt replace them it just puts them on my back. I'm using /evermorph item 15 32837. Is it possible to morph the dagger to warglaives and if so what am I doing wrong? Thanks.

----------


## herpaderpa123

i get a wow error everytime i try to use this now : / it's usually after i change zones then cast a spell

----------


## inverter63

i don't understand.. im using the (x86) version, and it still tells me that "no instance of wow.exe found"

----------


## lolaz0

Hello, today I have happened to me a patch for the game to run at 64bit and does not work, you can fix to work with 64bit? thanks greetings

----------


## Spector21

I had evermorph before the patch, was just a simple application I pressed which injected my wow and let me use the /evermoph codes, now it wont work, how do I get it to work?

----------


## kryptik

64 Bit client update needet.

I think the injector doesnt look to the wow-64.exe

----------


## vilatsa

Hi Guys.
Does anyone know any cool mount ID? i cant seem to find any working ids on wowhead. for example:

swift zulian tiger - 15104 (makes me have no visible mount)
swift spectral tiger - 24004 (makes me have no visible mount)
etc etc

----------


## Loop77

> Hi Guys.
> Does anyone know any cool mount ID? i cant seem to find any working ids on wowhead. for example:
> 
> swift zulian tiger - 15104 (makes me have no visible mount)
> swift spectral tiger - 24004 (makes me have no visible mount)
> etc etc


I've got the same issue. When i try to use INvincible ID - 50818, nothing happens. ;/

----------


## sitnspinlock

the creature identifiers used by wowhead are not display identifiers. If you want a complete list please check with the wow model viewer imports. Their project can be found here:

WoW Model Viewer | A World of Warcraft Machinima Tool

i created a creature dump not too long ago.. ill try to find it  :Smile:

----------


## Galinda

Returning to wow after nearly 6 months away, trying to race change but after injection, /evermorph me 20579 is giving a "type /help for a list of commands" error. Any ideas?

----------


## Lindenkron

> Returning to wow after nearly 6 months away, trying to race change but after injection, /evermorph me 20579 is giving a "type /help for a list of commands" error. Any ideas?


That should only happen if you haven't injected successfully - or perhaps is running 64 bit launcher (not supported yet). Make sure you run loader.exe as Administartor (Right click -> Run as Administrator).

Make sure wow is open while you do it.

Best regards,
lindenkron

----------


## s1n0tt

What happened to EverMorph in the form of software? annoys me to write these long chat commands.
there is now a wow 4.2 EverMorph example - YouTube soft evermorph?

----------


## Aragdon

Dont Work on WoW 64bits version cause the exe is named WoW-64.exe !

----------


## Lindenkron

> What happened to EverMorph in the form of software? annoys me to write these long chat commands.
> there is now a wow 4.2 EverMorph example - YouTube soft evermorph?


He is working on such an interface at the moment, but when it is out is hard to tell.




> Dont Work on WoW 64bits version cause the exe is named WoW-64.exe !


Yes, this is 32-bit only. To convert it to 64-bit is going to take a while I was informed. Thanks for your notice  :Smile:

----------


## vilatsa

> the creature identifiers used by wowhead are not display identifiers. If you want a complete list please check with the wow model viewer imports. Their project can be found here:
> 
> WoW Model Viewer | A World of Warcraft Machinima Tool
> 
> i created a creature dump not too long ago.. ill try to find it


Hi, thks for that. i found the ids i needed. but now i have another problem. the mount itselft is scaled for my goblin, and I'm morphing to undead. and it doesnt feel right. the mount is too small and is "eating" my undead legs :b is there anything i can do to fix that?

edit: cant use evermorph in arena... it just gives an error.. this was really shity :/

----------


## iloveglitching

Please please please update for the 64 bit client!!!!

----------


## Dweeb

> Please please please update for the 64 bit client!!!!


Patience, everdox is not doing this for a living you know.

----------


## Klala

Question: If I use this to morph myself will other people see me morphed? Cause that's an exploit and I'll get banned quick for it
And another thing, blizzard can ban me if they find me use this right? I mean, the risk will always be there as long as I use it I guess

----------


## Dweeb

> Question: If I use this to morph myself will other people see me morphed? Cause that's an exploit and I'll get banned quick for it
> And another thing, blizzard can ban me if they find me use this right? I mean, the risk will always be there as long as I use it I guess


The morph is only visible to you.
Any unauthorized third-party software that modifies game data is against the Terms of Use which means you run the risk of being banned for it, albeit a very small chance.

----------


## Nemox1111

First of all, Thanks for this awesome program.

Second I would just point out that the race code for Female Tauron is actually Female Troll.
and does anyone know the race code for Male troll?

Thanks.


- edit- I found the proper race codes, here is an updates list including troll male and tauren female
Night elf male 20318
night elf female 37919
human male 19723
human female 19724
gnome male 20580
gnome female 20320
worgen male 37915
worgen female 37914
dwarf male 20317
dwarf female 37918
orc male 21267
orc female 20316
blood elf male 20578
blood elf female 20579
goblin male 20582
goblin female 20583
tauren male 20585
tauren female 37921
Troll female 37922
Troll male 20321
undead male 37923
undead female 37924
draenei male 37916
draenei female 20323

----------


## CZero

Had a small update on WoW this morning and the latest Evermorph build is causing it to crash now. Anyone else having this problem?

----------


## ElSamu

Hello, I have a question if someone can awser it please, Im in wow in a character, I open my loader and it appears "Injection success. The loader will now exit" what can i do to fix this,(btw got the new version)

----------


## kryptik

> Hello, I have a question if someone can awser it please, Im in wow in a character, I open my loader and it appears "Injection success. The loader will now exit" what can i do to fix this,(btw got the new version)


Why do you would fix a succesfull inject? omg... That says you, that it will work now.

----------


## turbo92

Any1 got a way to Morph into a treant/old(or new) Tree of life form? cant find the id anywhere, and the treant npcs on wowhead doesnt work

----------


## Gommel

After this mornings update evermorph has not been working for me is it working for anyone else? Is there a temporary fix?

----------


## turbo92

> After this mornings update evermorph has not been working for me is it working for anyone else? Is there a temporary fix?


have you downloaded the latest Evermorph? and if u have upgraded to 64 bit wow, it wont work

anywho... Any1 got a way to Morph into a treant/old(or new) Tree of life form? cant find the id anywhere, and the treant npcs on wowhead doesnt work? really wont my druid to look like it did in wotlk

----------


## hollywoood

After screwing around with /evermorph me... codes, I ran into the correct Male Orc code which is "37920", this one won't void your helm and show you as a red fel orc. Just thought I'd let all users know :Smile:  

Also, the Female Tauren is 37921, your displayed Tauren female code is actually a Female Troll, as said before.

Also, Has anyone found the code for the male Troll?

----------


## kingpug

> After screwing around with /evermorph me... codes, I ran into the correct Male Orc code which is "37920", this one won't void your helm and show you as a red fel orc. Just thought I'd let all users know 
> 
> Also, the Female Tauren is 37921, your displayed Tauren female code is actually a Female Troll, as said before.
> 
> Also, Has anyone found the code for the male Troll?


Troll Male 20321

Just had a wow update now Evermorph doesn't work, ****ing Blizzard.

----------


## Mgerg

It works if you run the load as an administrator.

I'm also on 64bit, everything works still :]

----------


## kingpug

> It works if you run the load as an administrator.
> 
> I'm also on 64bit, everything works still :]


You're right, what the hell lol, I thought I made it always run as admin but wonder why that makes a difference, atleast it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathemagician

This seems bothersome, because wasn't the archaeology bot banned because GMs were able to tell people were using it when they checked logs of what a player had input into the chatbox, and saw archaeology bot commands being input? If that's the case, then the GMs can do the same thing when they see you inputting /evermorph, no?

Or am I mistaken?

----------


## sitnspinlock

you are not mistaken ;p

macros are in fact stored within the server. as easy as it would be to bypass warden, that sends the wrong message. which is also why i removed those other questionable features. 

you see, this means you could all very well be banned - and you take that risk everyday in a sense. You know that when you download evermorph. 

but here is how I like to see things: I reworked evermorph so that it does not in anyway facilitate cheating. Instead its sole and intended purpose is to help you enjoy your playtime whether it be pvp or pve to the fullest, and lets admit.. it is a pretty game  :Smile:  Roughly 10 thousand people use evermorph and I do not personally believe they will make steps like that towards punishing players for use of this tool.

but am I in any way affiliated with blizzard entertainment? no. do they endorse this tool? no. With that being said, I firmly believe it would be a little draconian of them to take on those types of measures, but it's their property and they will do as they please and see fit.

----------


## kingpug

I agree with Everdox here, Blizzard have known about morphing and model edits for years and I'd be seriously shocked if they permanently banned people for morphing a human male into an undead male, it doesn't give you any advantage at all so it really is no big deal, sure Blizzard won't come out and say it's legal and everyone can do it but if they wanted to catch and ban you for it, I'm pretty sure they would have already. I've used morphing and model edits for years aswell and not once been caught.

Rzn is a well known rogue who even streams himself playing wow, he even uses Evermorph on his stream and everyone knows he uses it yet what have Blizzard done? at the very most I'd expect Blizzard to one day tell you not to do it if they decide they don't like it enough but people acting like moprhing a character will get you insta-banned are being seriously paranoid. It's quite simple really, if people are so paranoid and fear getting banned just don't use the tool.

----------


## evv0kk

> It works if you run the load as an administrator.
> 
> I'm also on 64bit, everything works still :]


Doesn't work for me on 64bit. Even running it in admin mode doesn't work. :confused:

----------


## kryptik

> It works if you run the load as an administrator.
> 
> I'm also on 64bit, everything works still :]


If this works for you, you DON'T have the 64bit client.

atm the loader cant inject the 64bit client.

But I like people how say it works...

----------


## Thamanx

> If this works for you, you DON'T have the 64bit client.
> 
> atm the loader cant inject the 64bit client.
> 
> But I like people how say it works...


I think he means 64 bit as os, cause if you try it with the 64 bit client, the tool says it cant find a instance of wow.exe

----------


## kryptik

> I think he means 64 bit as os, cause if you try it with the 64 bit client, the tool says it cant find a instance of wow.exe


If he mean that... so he fails at problematic topic atm.

----------


## trxdraxon

Actually if you rename the Wow-64.exe to Wow.exe the injector will work. But I haven't gotten any commands to work in game.

----------


## nayml3ss

It's still working like a charm for me. Is there a way to evermorph mongoose enchant onto my weapons?

----------


## Slammerhammer

/evermorph me 20579 is giving a "type /help for a list of commands" error. WoW client is running in 32 bit, and the loader opened as Admin calls "injection success".
Any ideas?

----------


## kingpug

> /evermorph me 20579 is giving a "type /help for a list of commands" error. WoW client is running in 32 bit, and the loader opened as Admin calls "injection success".
> Any ideas?


I always get that, but it works regardless but I guess it doesn't for you? try putting it as a macro instead because I use macros for all my characters.

----------


## kryptik

> /evermorph me 20579 is giving a "type /help for a list of commands" error. WoW client is running in 32 bit, and the loader opened as Admin calls "injection success".
> Any ideas?


dont enter at chat.

Copy your "/evermorph me 20579" in chat and then "ESC", dont press enter !
After this, open and close a clear chat via enter. This should work.




> It's still working like a charm for me. Is there a way to evermorph mongoose enchant onto my weapons?


Ye, 32bit works fine cause it's updatet for the actual client.
Try to use swap via spell id, i think this could work, you only need to find the id at a database.

----------


## stalker191

Is there any possibility that you can bring back the scale command for at least yourself? I enjoy seeing my blood elf as she stands a couple heads taller than a tauren. X3 At the very least it would be nice too see it if you could make it so it even only affects your pets/minions, after all, my kitty would be much more fearsome at twice it's size. ;3

Thank you for the consideration and at least taking the time to read one person's thoughts. :3

----------


## sunstory123

Hey ive a problem with evermorph.. i just found out about this one day ago.. i used it about for 3-4 hours erverything worked fine.. and then for no reason it keeps crashing my game.. i started that game also as an admin still crashes the game with the error #132 which i never had before... i also updatet the programm and downloaded the .dll file.... stile crashes the game...

I mad a ingame macro which transform my characted into a diff.. and i redesigned some of the clothes.... i didnt go nutz thats it just a fiew things...

Any advice would very much apriciated... sry my english sucks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artieart

My loader keeps saying : EverMorph.dll is missing or corrupt. please download a new copy.

I already redownloaded it for like 10 times and I also downloaded Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86). I followed all the steps and i'm pretty much clueless on how to fix this, could you guys please help me out? would be appreciated

Edit: I also tried unzipping the loader

----------


## Seabert

I'm using the 64 bit client and this seems to work except for mounts. The only mount id that actually works is the one in the description, any ideas why I can morph myself and my gear etc. but not the mounts?

EDIT: Never mind I was using the wrong IDs, it works perfectly now. Anyone who has a similar problem is most likely just using the wrong item IDs, you can learn how to get the correct ones by checking out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGtl5zK6PtI

(For example, Invincible isn't 50818 but 31007 as shown on the video)

Hope this helps someone  :Smile:

----------


## epeenlol

Great program, just two questions...

1. For example, I will get on my battle bear and morph it to a war bear via the displayid from wowhead's page source. After that, I don't have a war bear until I dismount and remount. It works great after that, but the issue is.... my flying mount is also a war bear, so it's just a flying war bear, which is very silly.

Is there a way to keep your flying mount normal but morph your ground only?

2. When trying to edit any spell to have shadowmourne swirls (73422), my WoW crashes. Is this known?

----------


## crimer

I have a problem...when i open the loader and i alrdy got open my wow game and logged in the loader says in a 2nd box Injection success.The loader will now exit. Can u help me fix it?!

----------


## kryptik

> I have a problem...when i open the loader and i alrdy got open my wow game and logged in the loader says in a 2nd box Injection success.The loader will now exit. Can u help me fix it?!


Are you damn and fking try to kidding us? Why you should fix a working inject ?

----------


## taffyz711

Alright, so I'm trying to use evermorph and I can't seem to get it to work AT ALL I had the 64-bit client but I deleted and still no luck, is there like a setup for "Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details" because I have it downloaded and evermorph still isn't working, I keep getting "Type '/help' for listing of a few commands" I've tried using the loader at the character screen in game and before the games even open and still no luck, I have yet to see "injection successful" I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, do I have to name the wow I'm trying to open "Wow.exe"? because I've also tried that and still no go. I've followed every step and watched the tutorial video like 20 times and it seems so easy but I can't get it to work at all :/, some help would be AMAZINGLY appreciated!!!!!!

Edit: I've also tried running the loader as admin and still nothing, I have no idea why it isn't working :/

----------


## Seerge

Everdox, I'm running into a small problem which occurred apperantly overnight. When I try to start evermorph it says that I am missing MSVCP100.dll from my computer, and when I try to reinstall/ download it. My google chrome is telling me the file is now possibly dangerous for my computer and when I download it anyway, it still says it's missing the MSVCP thing. Any idea what this might be?

----------


## crimer

Cz when i type /evermorph me Code nothing happened!

----------


## hbkx1

Judgement set and a little special weapon enjoy =)
...copy it to a macro only way to save

/evermorph item 15 13262
/evermorph item 0 16955
/evermorph item 2 16953
/evermorph item 4 16958
/evermorph item 8 16951
/evermorph item 9 16956
/evermorph item 5 16952
/evermorph item 6 16954
/evermorph item 7 16957

----------


## ellio123

Literally every mount i morph, comes up as some white figure carrying me by the arm. Any way to fix this? the only mounts that do not do this are the Smouldering egg of milligazor and that green fire hawk thing. Please help.

----------


## ellio123

> morphing mount messed up for anyone?


Yeah i have this too.

----------


## kingpug

Mount id's are not the id's you see on AL/wowhead etc, you need the actual creature list that you get from dbc's or something, either way you need a creature list to morph mounts and not look up the id's on wowhead, I'm getting wow errors randomly but I just had one even without Evermorph being injected so I doubt it's that.

----------


## ellio123

> Mount id's are not the id's you see on AL/wowhead etc, you need the actual creature list that you get from dbc's or something, either way you need a creature list to morph mounts and not look up the id's on wowhead, I'm getting wow errors randomly but I just had one even without Evermorph being injected so I doubt it's that.


Thanks very much mate. Anyone who wants spectral tiger: 21973
And Zulian tiger: 15290

----------


## NabsTheCracker

Thanks again for the program, Everdox. I appreciate the program greatly, as it's probably the only way I can keep interest in the game. 
Does anyone know a way to get DisplayIDs for Cataclysm Mounts? The IDs don't appear in the source for any Cataclysm mount... 
Wasn't there a program that used to be in one of the old Evermorph threads? I remember one where you'd enter the URL and it gave you a code for the mount... But the old thread is dead obv.

----------


## empty_skillz

Everyones asking for MORPH IDS / mounts/characters/mobs/npcs/items! check out

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...full-list.html (Evermorph Codes full list.) 

for almost a complete list of any ids ingame ;D

----------


## sitnspinlock

evermorph update, probably a week.. maybe more. will support x64.

----------


## ziggar

Looking good , thanks a bunch.  :Smile:

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> evermorph update, probably a week.. maybe more. will support x64.


Persistent morph, is that going to make it so it will go back on straight away through a load screen?

----------


## epeenlol

> evermorph update, probably a week.. maybe more. will support x64.


You're awesome! Keep up the great work.

----------


## Dweeb

Looks awesome, everdox!

----------


## wandererx

Everdox i just registered web site to say ty for you. This evermorph is probably the only reason i still play world of warcraft. Also want to say ty for updating it for 64 bit i was waiting this for 2 weeks. LOVE U MAN

----------


## Pjayz

! looks awesome. can't wait :3

----------


## Redskye

I'm not sure if anyone else has had this happen to them, but after I started using Evermorph all the Undead Female models got screwed. Their casting animation is not what it's supposed to be anymore, as the 'spell animation ball' on her left hand is located on her wrist and not inside her hand.

Is there a quick and easy fix to this? o:

Super thanks for making this program, it is a true blessing!

----------


## phantom325

Here's an interesting mount morph: 72286
Makes it look like you don't have any mount whatsoever. When you are in the air, you even have that "swimming" animation.

----------


## gorgum

hey there!

I'm running wow 86x version and I cant get evermorph to work for me at all. I get the "injection successful bla bla" thing but nothing happens in game :S
I've tried:

Using it in macros, just typing /evermorph me 20583 or w/e code in /say and it dosent work. I've started both Evermorph and WoW as Admin. I've downloaded the visual C++ 2010 package and installed it.
Nothing seems to work, nothing happens at all. WTF can be the problem? I get no erros or nothing... it dose nothing for me :S

Anyone have any sort of clue what it can be? Maybe someone experienced this and got it to work?

----------


## wanglfirl

ty dude,really like it & haven waiting for 64bit long

----------


## sitnspinlock

will be an open beta for x64 only (and new ui) this monday so keep your eyes here. would like as many players as possible especially those of you who arena all day long so we have a nice bug free release.

thanks

----------


## twilightsamus

^_^ __________________

----------


## empty_skillz

Any eta on the Dragonwrath staff mount bug when using evermorph? it dosnt appear n im just my undead ( the id i took )..

----------


## sitnspinlock

not bugged at all. use the correct id.

----------


## wandererx

Cant wait 64 bit for 1 day even:P Btw everdox, i see a lot of people using evermorph on live streams at arenas and raid and everywhere. Is this putting evermorph in danger? I mean can they block this from game? is it possible to do? I hope dont :Frown:

----------


## ziggar

I would say it's a bit silly if people are indeed using it on livestreams etc hehe as they could be banned , think it's more of a risk of those people being banned than blizz going after something that changes appearances  :Smile: .

----------


## epeenlol

> Cant wait 64 bit for 1 day even:P Btw everdox, i see a lot of people using evermorph on live streams at arenas and raid and everywhere. Is this putting evermorph in danger? I mean can they block this from game? is it possible to do? I hope dont


Probably not, lol. Blizzard is and has been aware about model editing since the game was pretty much around. To be honest, I think their priorities are in botting more than anything else, I think they could care less if you model edit anymore. I was model editing back when you had to use MPQ files for it, and I never even got a warning. You just gotta come to accept that fact that one day randomly you may get banned, but it's rather unlikely compared to other things people do in this game.

----------


## Vandra

> Probably not, lol. Blizzard is and has been aware about model editing since the game was pretty much around. To be honest, I think their priorities are in botting more than anything else, I think they could care less if you model edit anymore. I was model editing back when you had to use MPQ files for it, and I never even got a warning. You just gotta come to accept that fact that one day randomly you may get banned, but it's rather unlikely compared to other things people do in this game.


MPQ Editing and memory editing is a really different thing, if blizzard want to detect model editing via warden, they will.

----------


## wandererx

they should focus more on bots at bgs and proffessions, maybe retarded ninja people etc. This is definetly makes this game enjoyable

----------


## Visaurusrex

> they should focus more on bots at bgs and proffessions, maybe retarded ninja people etc. This is definetly makes this game enjoyable


That's exactly why there's only a small chance of randomly getting banned for model editing. There's a reason it took them so long to fix the MPQ files. It wasn't a priority, and they're perfectly aware that it makes the game enjoyable to the people who do it. But they also need to take action against the people who do it to exploit. It sucks for those of us that did it or vanity purposes, but that's what Everdox is for!

----------


## Elements

So tomorrow (monday) you'll have a newer release of evermorph? a bug free I believe....Can't wait...And I can't seem to find the link to the reg evermorph? What am I doing wrong?

----------


## sitnspinlock

it's on the first page. and no it won't be bug free, which is why we are having a beta test.

----------


## Cream1

Everdox maybe i am blind but i can't find the download link:S

----------


## empty_skillz

> not bugged at all. use the correct id.



what i was saying is that, when you mount up with the staff and using evermorpher you wont be transformed/ Nor see the mount, looks ****ed up with a big dragon shadow under you, and cba to change /evermorph mount everytime i zone somewere

----------


## Badwings

I am having a problem that when I enter certain arenas (Ruins, Dalaran), and I activate EM - I get a critical error and it kicks me out of the game. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem or advice on something I can try to fix this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Danxuye

Does it work for x64bit WoW operating client? because mine is not working after switching wow from 34 to 64bit

----------


## alle

cant se the link to the 64 bit? can somebody link it?

----------


## Elements

How do I know which I need ? the 32 or 64 bit? And I must be crazy too, but I can't find the link on the first page.  :Frown:

----------


## josephgravelle

> I am having a problem that when I enter certain arenas (Ruins, Dalaran), and I activate EM - I get a critical error and it kicks me out of the game. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem or advice on something I can try to fix this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I heard someone saying that certain arenas don't allow you to inspect while EM is activated, not sure if it's true though.

Also, do you think that it's possible to make a menu pop up when multiple WoWs are running to select which one to inject? I run 2 WoWs at once, and it's annoying not being able to use Evermorph because the one I'm not playing on is the first WoW that was open and Evermorph will not inject it.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> I heard someone saying that certain arenas don't allow you to inspect while EM is activated, not sure if it's true though.
> 
> Also, do you think that it's possible to make a menu pop up when multiple WoWs are running to select which one to inject? I run 2 WoWs at once, and it's annoying not being able to use Evermorph because the one I'm not playing on is the first WoW that was open and Evermorph will not inject it.



it does not allow you to inspect? ill have to look into that. also.. i apologize but I have a very busy day ahead of me today, i may or may not get around to doing a beta. the new version will have process selection so you could use as many clients as possible.

----------


## GaLm

Using the ID for Male Orc that's in the first post turned me in to a Fel Orc, using the ID 37920 made me in to a "real" Orc Male, just fyi.

----------


## asopes

> it does not allow you to inspect? ill have to look into that. also.. i apologize but I have a very busy day ahead of me today, i may or may not get around to doing a beta. the new version will have process selection so you could use as many clients as possible.


Do you think its possible to reduce the CPU-usage it generates? It takes enough out of my cpu so that i cant hold 60 fps on ultra in raids  :Frown:

----------


## braeog

Ultaxion always has FPS issues on that fight, especially on 25 man, recount also has a big impact on that fight so its best to disable it. Turning view distance down on that fight can increase the FPS quite alot. No idea if this bot is what is causing your low FPS but the things i mentioned make a big impact on it.

----------


## empty_skillz

> Ultaxion always has FPS issues on that fight, especially on 25 man, recount also has a big impact on that fight so its best to disable it. Turning view distance down on that fight can increase the FPS quite alot. No idea if this bot is what is causing your low FPS but the things i mentioned make a big impact on it.



On the "ooze" boss i get fps drops with evermorpher being on usualy happens after a few minutes of waiting/wiping and then i gota restart the client to fix it,

----------


## Scarletrose

> evermorph 4.3
> 
> - completely removed the UI
> 
> - all functions are now performed through in-commands.
> 
> *Current features:*
> 
> *morph yourself
> ...


well the thing is i've done this. but when i open wow log into my character and open evermorph there still stands no wow.exe folder exsist , what to do ? (: would love a reply thank you guys.

----------


## hockeylawrence9

> well the thing is i've done this. but when i open wow log into my character and open evermorph there still stands no wow.exe folder exsist , what to do ? (: would love a reply thank you guys.


You gotta make sure you're running 32bit client. If you already are then your problem beats me :P

----------


## nebmyers

whats the troll male id? o:

----------


## empty_skillz

Codes below  :Big Grin:  rep owner




> ZERGLING : 10993
> 
> 
> Random
> _---------------_
> 
> 38032 green thing
> 32704
> 36374
> ...

----------


## iloveglitching

Isnt working as of 2/22/12 any help is appreciated. Doesnt say errors or anything just doesnt work when i type in the command /evermorph me (insert numbers here)

----------


## asopes

> Ultaxion always has FPS issues on that fight, especially on 25 man, recount also has a big impact on that fight so its best to disable it. Turning view distance down on that fight can increase the FPS quite alot. No idea if this bot is what is causing your low FPS but the things i mentioned make a big impact on it.


I ment ultra as in quality, not the boss.

I play with everything on ultra except shadows which is on good. But when i inject evermorph i get alot of fps drops even while lowering everything to good quality. 

So im asking for a fix if possible :<

----------


## love2roll

Hi! I'm trying to make this work!I'm starting wow and after that i'm running the program ! a dialog box apears and says something Injection Succes! Loader will now exit ! or something like that ! and when i'm entering world ! and errr apers!

----------


## Mundyhaydz

Hi everyone, im having a simple issue about the mounts, for example when i use the code for "amani war bear" how can i put it just for ground mount, cuz when i use my flying mount it uses the amani bear and flys lol.

----------


## wandererx

I thought that you will update for 64 bit everdox but still no update :Frown:  i know you r busy but i hope it will update in this weekend maybe :Frown:

----------


## Worank

Hi guys, i tried that yesterday, and run 3 hours, but after, Wow Error (ERROR #132 (Ox85100084, exception: 0XC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:73E11227) why? in 1st wow error i pick ''Send'' that aer maybe the problem? i have Windows 7 Ultimate x64, bye!
(Soz for my bad english,  :Frown: )

----------


## budlightbeerfan

Tested today and it does not do a thing. I got c++ 2010 isntalled, program says injection sucessfull but when i write /evermorph me 23018 it does nothing just game shows me an error of unknown command.

----------


## kingpug

Still works for me, on the other hand does anyone know why I can never get my polearm to morph? everything else works except this, it doesn't morph my existing polearm it just adds another on my back which ends up crashing my game.

If people have wow errors I found it's usualy caused by weapons, it seems very sensitive to that atleast for me, so if you're morphing axes into swords or ending up with two weapons instead of one then it might be that but I do get some wow errors even without this at random so it's just one of these things, at the end of the day if your wow crashes just spend a minute loading it back up.

----------


## Gamer4Life31

Does anyone have a working MorphMe or Evermorph for 4.0.6? The old thread that has his "4.0.6" version is actually updated to 4.1 so it makes it unusable for those on private server at 4.0.6.  :Frown:

----------


## love2roll

> Does anyone have a working MorphMe or Evermorph for 4.0.6? The old thread that has his "4.0.6" version is actually updated to 4.1 so it makes it unusable for those on private server at 4.0.6.


 i need it to !

----------


## Thainification

need 64bit client version  :Frown:

----------


## Kozah

According to Virustotal.com this link provided for the Download contains Malicious Software....
https://www.virustotal.com/url/e4763...is/1330189058/
This is the report where 3 cases of malicious software was found. 
Could someone please clear this up?

----------


## helgaris

hello iam having a little issue with evermorph it has loaded and i have installed the windows update and for some reason the program cannot find wow.exe i am running using the 32 bit client and am a little stumped as to why its not recognising anyone have any ideas why ?

----------


## sakimi

> According to Virustotal.com this link provided for the Download contains Malicious Software....
> https://www.virustotal.com/url/e4763...is/1330189058/
> This is the report where 3 cases of malicious software was found. 
> Could someone please clear this up?


There's almost always 'false-positives'. Filebeam is a good file hosting site, and personally I've not any anything bad come from the site its-self. It could just be that it's a file hosting site and anything could come from there, so trend micro & the other two are just listing it as a warning.

"TrendMicro description
Dangerous. The latest tests indicate that this site contains malicious software or could defraud visitors.
TrendMicro category
Malicious Web Sites.
Websense ThreatSeeker category
Malicious Web Sites. "

You also need to keep in mind, this program injects and modifies the memory, much like keygens/crackers etc this type of program will give false-positives. (though the VT scan you linked was solely for the URL, not the file)

----------


## Kozah

So is the file safe to use? Are you using it?

----------


## sakimi

> So is the file safe to use? Are you using it?


I am using it yes. I only launch it once I have logged into my account, but that's just my paranoia. I've had no issues so far and none of my antivirus/malware tools have even flagged it as dangerous or even given a false-positive. Using the 32bit client it works 100% of the time and I've yet to have any issues with it.

----------


## Kozah

Thanks for the quick and helpful replies!

----------


## sakimi

> Thanks for the quick and helpful replies!


You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## kingpug

> hello iam having a little issue with evermorph it has loaded and i have installed the windows update and for some reason the program cannot find wow.exe i am running using the 32 bit client and am a little stumped as to why its not recognising anyone have any ideas why ?


You running Evermorph as administrator? if you are then I have no clue.

----------


## Triplol

i use evermorph but 1 problem it only inject in 1 world of warcraft exe 

could u fix it that it will inject in all wow.exe ?

would be nice or u can say me what iam doing wrong thanks mate

----------


## Triplol

could u please add that i can choose which wow prozess the evermorph add cause iam playing 5 characters at the same time

----------


## kingpug

He has said he is adding this but why not just load one wow up first, inject Evermorph then load the other four?

----------


## Acrolization

hello everyone
i play hunter and want to morph my ranged weapon to see it on the char's back. is it real?
it seems to me that its real with Eye's bow, but i dont know how to morph it properly. -_-

----------


## sitnspinlock

> hello everyone
> i play hunter and want to morph my ranged weapon to see it on the char's back. is it real?
> it seems to me that its real with Eye's bow, but i dont know how to morph it properly. -_-


while i haven't made that possible with this version of evermorph, that is a good idea that i like. I think i will include that in a future release.. i.e. choosing the position of the equip.

----------


## Acrolization

nice, cant wait <3

----------


## budlightbeerfan

Yes it is possible i once done it at 3.3.5 when i modify cache. I got a bow on my pve rogue set sheated at back it was cool but not perfect.

----------


## Visaurusrex

> Still works for me, on the other hand does anyone know why I can never get my polearm to morph? everything else works except this, it doesn't morph my existing polearm it just adds another on my back which ends up crashing my game.


I haven't tried morphing a two hander with this version. With the previous version with the ui you had to remove lets say your OH (ie set it to 0) and then set the two hander you wanted as your MH. But that's only to make it show only one. I don't know if that has anything to do with the crashing though. 

Also  :Smile:  congrats everdox. you look good in purple!

----------


## kingpug

Is it possible to morph into the noggenfogger skeleton? I'm pretty sure I did this using older morphers but not 100% sure, if it is possible does anyone know the code? thanks!

----------


## ac00db2

it is not working for me now, it seems got blocked.

----------


## Vesa

Edit: Nevermind, I mispelled the command in my chatbox...

----------


## Crimsonice

Looks like they've patched so Evermorph needs to be updated to work again.

----------


## wandererx

When we will be able to use amazing evermorph with 64-bit wow client?  :Frown:  been waiting like ages now please

----------


## sakimi

> Looks like they've patched so Evermorph needs to be updated to work again.


Works fine right now on EU :|

----------


## Crimsonice

I see, I'm getting a crit error when ever I open it that doesn't usually happen. I'll try re-downloading and seeing if it fixes it.

----------


## kyo880915

> I see, I'm getting a crit error when ever I open it that doesn't usually happen. I'll try re-downloading and seeing if it fixes it.


same problem

----------


## chetgg

> Works fine right now on EU :|


That's because EU doesn't patch until tomorrow - it is 4.3.3 on US right now.

----------


## NoxDineen

> When we will be able to use amazing evermorph with 64-bit wow client?  been waiting like ages now please


Waiting for ages? Didn't the 64 bit client get released just today?

----------


## Pjayz

Any word on an update since the new patch? Would love a eta to look forward to :]

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Any word on an update since the new patch? Would love a eta to look forward to :]


few hours. give or take a few hours.

----------


## Pjayz

> few hours. give or take a few hours.


Thanks for the quick reply ^^ looking forward to it!

----------


## simplysimple

> few hours. give or take a few hours.



Thank god, I don't even want to play wow without it >.< ! you da man!

----------


## Blackoutz01

Tyvm for updating this  :Big Grin:

----------


## sitnspinlock

someone post one of their gear macros, i don't feel like making one. plox  :Smile:

----------


## MayhemGaming

> someone post one of their gear macros, i don't feel like making one. plox


/evermorph item 0 70246
/evermorph item 2 70248
/evermorph item 4 70244
/evermorph item 5 70320
/evermorph item 6 70247
/evermorph item 7 70321
/evermorph item 9 70245
/evermorph item 14 72811
/evermorph item 15 73442

----------


## Spector21

Wait so wheres the thing I download for the updated version?

----------


## pbsolution

did a new version come out? i can't seem to find one

----------


## MayhemGaming

When a new update comes up it will probably be on the 1st page of this post

----------


## sitnspinlock

updated to 4.3.3

first page reflects new download link.

----------


## Dropout

Thank you. You're the best.

----------


## johnownzz

https://www.virustotal.com/file/77e3...is/1330500067/

just saying.

----------


## kingpug

Thanks for the new update man, nice and quick aswell! and if it says it has a virus it's obviously wrong.

----------


## trekkan

Norton also reports a virus, though it would be pretty unlogical if everdox now randomly inserted a virus into the .exe ^^ Malwarebytes detects nothing, which is the better program i might add.

----------


## YellowFlash103

Just made this account to help out. In terms with the arena errors, I get an error almost every game on my shaman changing my appearance from dwarf to anything, while on my druid i do it and have never gotten one.

----------


## zi4rox

Thx! You're the BEST!

----------


## Ikz

I just want to say that your work is amazing. I can't play without evermorph.
THANK YOU

----------


## BenWins

made an account just to say thank your and how awesome this is! It really makes me enjoy the game so much more, I was kinda sad to think blizzard maybe fix'd it in 4.3.3, but clearly you owned them  :Big Grin:  Thanks man!

----------


## ph10m

> https://www.virustotal.com/file/77e3...is/1330500067/
> 
> just saying.


As for "W32/Heuristic-KPP!Eldorado", web research shows that is most often a designation given to many game bots and hacks by security softwares, and can also be a false positive. If you are getting this alert for a game hack file you yourself trust, or secured from a trusted source, then if scans done there pick up no other infection you might consider this file as okay. I am hesitant to say that without knowing more than just the infection name though, so feel free to follow up at MalwareCrypt.com or any of the other free malware removal forums to better determine if your system is actually infected.

just saying.

----------


## delyus

> https://www.virustotal.com/file/77e3...is/1330500067/
> 
> just saying.


Ill try to explain it (dont know if my english is good enough but i hope you will understand)

Virus scanner are looking for virus-like behaviour, most of the cracks, no-cd cracks, gametrainer, hacks, bots will be shown up at some point as a virus, just because the "typical" behaviour is the same in some points.
Best antivirus application atm is kaspersky (maybe mcafee too), because its simply too hard to make a virus/trojan/worm w/e full scantime AND runtime undetected, they update too much. Bad antivirus applications may identify a lot of the earlier mentioned things as viruses, even if they arent. if you dont trust the program run it in a sandbox, last version of evermorph was detected 2/43, like this one, and it was virus-free (just fyi).
thanks for the fast update +rep

----------


## Dropout

EDIT: Nevermind, got it.

----------


## Drakk

Is it just me that have massive delays when im trying to switch models ?

----------


## Dweeb

Works great, thank you for the fast update.

----------


## Pendulum15

need the Evermoph fot the wow-64bits :-(
in 32bits its ok !

Thank !

----------


## getsmashedon

Theres a problem with swapping weapons and wow crashing on a warrior if you charge at same time. sry for english.
If this helps everytime I use this charge and charge at same time my wow crashes. #showtooltip Battle Stance
/equip Cataclysmic Gladiator's Greatsword
/evermorph item 15 45948
/cast Battle Stance

----------


## vilatsa

I cant use this in Arena 2s 3s what ever it is. (dont know about rated bgs).

every time i press my undead male macro (/evermorph me 37923) I get a critical error on wow, and it asks me to send or not send information, i dont know if ur getting the picture (sorry for my english).

every where else it works just fine, btw.

Does anyone have any tip or solution for my problem?
does evermorph not work properly wtih some addons?

----------


## Serenade172

Works for 32 bit which is expected, but not 64 bit  :Frown:  but great update, thanks!

----------


## Dropout

> I cant use this in Arena 2s 3s what ever it is. (dont know about rated bgs).
> 
> every time i press my undead male macro (/evermorph me 37923) I get a critical error on wow, and it asks me to send or not send information, i dont know if ur getting the picture (sorry for my english).
> 
> every where else it works just fine, btw.
> 
> Does anyone have any tip or solution for my problem?
> does evermorph not work properly wtih some addons?


Yeah I'm getting Fatal Errors now. I wasn't before.

----------


## sitnspinlock

I only have a vanilla account with no access to arena. so at the moment there is nothing I can do to debug that issue.

----------


## Dropout

I'm getting fatal errors whenever I try it now, no matter where I am. :/

----------


## cryptic22

Ive found out that if you hit enter after you put in the evermorph code it changes instantly like

/evermorph me 12345 enter

and if its loading slow, just hit enter again and it should morph the item

----------


## Volvuli

Since when I'm a druid my bear form doesn't work, I changed it up to make it look a little cool. As a tauren morphed into a night elf with Illidan's glaive, when I enter bear form I turn into the Dark Archangel Form. A MUST try! Looks very cool, here is the code: 93766

Just type in your command and see for yourself:
/evermorph spell 5487 93766

Edit: Here are some more cool things.. I'll add when I find
GHOST FORM (look like a ghost) - 69324

----------


## Stephanie22

How do you swap mounts?

----------


## Volvuli

> How do you swap mounts?



type /evermorph mount <idnumber> 
to get ID number go to a mount page on wowhed and right click and click view source. press CNTRL + F to find "displayid:" the number after that is the number you need for the mount. 

For example, firehawk egg is /evermorph mount 38046

you type that in, then press enter TWICE and itll instantly load up

----------


## Volvuli

funny find: type /evermorph me 38046 and then type /evermorph mount 17890 ... two birds having sex?

----------


## Volvuli

/evermorph me 21135

to morph into the tall Illidan Stormrage! 

dismount from a mount while illidan, and he'll kneel down and hold guldan's skull!

/evermorph me 11121 to become RAGNAROS... but its hard to see cus hes so big

----------


## Drakk

> Ive found out that if you hit enter after you put in the evermorph code it changes instantly like
> 
> /evermorph me 12345 enter
> 
> and if its loading slow, just hit enter again and it should morph the item


Good call! works perefctly.

----------


## Jaykobe

i cant morph mounts, but im sure i write the right, but if i copy paste here i can morph my mounts?!

----------


## Jaykobe

i got a problem, if i write in wow i cant morph my mount but if i copy here i can morph but im sure i write right, ?! 

p.s can anyone say me the morph for spectral tiger?

----------


## Volvuli

> i got a problem, if i write in wow i cant morph my mount but if i copy here i can morph but im sure i write right, ?! 
> 
> p.s can anyone say me the morph for spectral tiger?


for swift spectral tiger, it's /evermorph mount 21974
for regular spectral tiger it's /evermorph mount 21973

is this what you're typing? if not, then you're doing it wrong.

See the attached for proof, as I am Deathwing riding one!

Attachment 6399

----------


## Gamer4Life31

Anyone know the morph for Crimson Deathcharger? I've tried both the creature spell id and the mount id and all it does is makes my mount turn invisible and it just shows my characters model for the run / fly animation.

----------


## Gamer4Life31

Double post, my bad.  :Frown:

----------


## vilatsa

/evermorph mount 25279


now me:

does anyone know how to morph main hands... i cant get my priest to carry a dragonwrath( 99788 ) or a Ti'tahk( 102675 )

/evermorph item 15 99788 / 102675 doesnt seem to work

----------


## Gamer4Life31

How did you find the spell id? The ones listed on wowhead and battle.net say 52200 -.-

----------


## Huggyz

Hey first i wanna say i love Evermorph and i luv your work.

Today ive seen a rogue without legendarys who got the wings,when i asked everybody just said evermorph, my question had he maybe just morphed the recup aura to the wings or something like this?
hope u can help me

mfg Huggz

----------


## sitnspinlock

do not download any links posted here by random users, like the above post. Links to safe downloads from me will always be on the first page.

----------


## Jeremy23

Thanks alot, Im gonna have alot of fun with this! A question; how do I morph my mount? Edit:Nevermind I found it now

----------


## Volvuli

> /evermorph mount 25279
> 
> 
> now me:
> 
> does anyone know how to morph main hands... i cant get my priest to carry a dragonwrath( 99788 ) or a Ti'tahk( 102675 )
> 
> /evermorph item 15 99788 / 102675 doesnt seem to work



the code for dragonwrath is 71086

for titahk, use 78477

----------


## Volvuli

> Anyone know the morph for Crimson Deathcharger? I've tried both the creature spell id and the mount id and all it does is makes my mount turn invisible and it just shows my characters model for the run / fly animation.


/evermorph mount 25279

----------


## Pendulum15

> do not download any links posted here by random users, like the above post. Links to safe downloads from me will always be on the first page.


Can u explain why Ur software does not run with wow 4.3.3 (15354) (release x64) => Wow-64bits
cause when i launch Loader.exe its show me that "No instance of Wow.exe found" because to launch wow we have to use the "Wow-64.exe" 


keep it up ! Love it  :Smile:

----------


## misja

> Can u explain why Ur software does not run with wow 4.3.3 (15354) (release x64) => Wow-64bits
> cause when i launch Loader.exe its show me that "No instance of Wow.exe found" because to launch wow we have to use the "Wow-64.exe" 
> 
> 
> keep it up ! Love it


Yeah that's also my biggest wish right now, that he'd make a compatible version for the x64 users.

:3

----------


## Volvuli

> Can u explain why Ur software does not run with wow 4.3.3 (15354) (release x64) => Wow-64bits
> cause when i launch Loader.exe its show me that "No instance of Wow.exe found" because to launch wow we have to use the "Wow-64.exe" 
> 
> 
> keep it up ! Love it


do you sign in, and log into a character and then do it? i've noticed i cant do it before im logged into a character or my wow crashes.

----------


## Pendulum15

> do you sign in, and log into a character and then do it? i've noticed i cant do it before im logged into a character or my wow crashes.


u don't understand, ive launch loader.exe on my main character.
the software says that he does not find wow.exe its because since wednesday we can play with the 64bits client and to play with the 64bits version we launch WoW with WoW-64.exe ( in C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft).

----------


## sitnspinlock

evermorph does not support the x64 client yet. please use the x86 build.

----------


## misja

> evermorph does not support the x64 client yet. please use the x86 build.


How big of a donation would it take for you to chop it together?! :3

----------


## twilightsamus

Anyone have a list or know what the IDs to use are for spell swapping? Using the Wowhead IDs doesn't appear to work for spell swapping, or at least, not in this case - I'm trying to swap the Synapse Springs animation (which is also the same as the Hyperspeed Accelerator animation - may be the same as some other item(s)) to the Arcane Power animation. Thanks in advance.

----------


## xiilent101

Hello Evermorph has been working fine but yesterday i upgraded my graphics card and when i went to run Evermorph it said i was missing 2 .dll files so i googled from and put them in my evermorph file Evermorph then said it was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b) what does that mean and how can i fix the problem, If anyone could help me that would be great thanks  :Smile: 


Much rep.

----------


## kryptik

Can you add pls a "Update Date" for new versions ?
So we can see if a update is available for the files or if you only have changed some in your topic ?
Atm we only see the date where you have take the last changed allround in the topic.

btw. great job, without you, I think wow would never be the same for me  :Smile:

----------


## Superfaz

Evermorph used to work for me pre 4.3.3 , when the patch came i kept on getting game error whenever i run the loader.exe.

So therefore i downloaded the new version from the first page but whenever i click the loader.exe it vanishes from the folder after a few seconds and nothing happens.


HELP!



ty

----------


## mhollier117

your virus protection is probably deleting it

----------


## Ildstjerne

the code for tauren female is wrong in patch 4.3.2.
37922 is troll female
37921 is tauren female

----------


## RazerLoverLoL

Waiting for an update mate.

----------


## vefali

hi,
update pls.
thx

----------


## sitnspinlock

> hi,
> update pls.
> thx


do i owe you money?

works fine.

-read the first page

-get rid of all those gay porn subscription services that are running

-use x86 client

-run loader.exe

----------


## roguerogue112

> hi,
> update pls.
> thx


Why are you people demanding the update like Everdox is required do it? You can at least show some respect instead of talking like bunch of egotistical pre-teens. Oh, wait.

----------


## harrious

i use x86 client and still when i enter there is an error, what should i do everdox?.thanks

----------


## epeenlol

Newest launcher causes WoW to crash when you morph in arena, just thought I'd throw that out there as it has been reported it this thread previously.

----------


## sitnspinlock

and there is nothing I can do about that, as i don't have access to arena. Unless someone wants to let me debug it over teamviewer, there isn't anything I can do except guess. Which I don't have time for  :Big Grin:

----------


## bubblepwns

I think the issue lies with the users, the program works 100% fine for me, even in arena. Thanks for keeping this up to date. <3

----------


## Odder

Do other players see the resulting morph? Or is it only on the users side?

----------


## vamparic

chrome says the file is malicious :S

----------


## DarkLinux

Chrome (aka Google) does not like filebeam.com so anything from filebeam will look malicious. Evermorph is used by over 20k users. Its safe  :Big Grin:

----------


## xinerlol

Is it safe to use? big chance of getting banned?

----------


## D4v16

> Is it safe to use? big chance of getting banned?


little to none and by the way is there a solution from preventing WoW errors which occur once in a while? =/

----------


## kingpug

I get wow errors at random, it seems some parts of wow don't like morphing or something because on that bridge after the 1st boss in WoE I believe I've crashed twice in a row, where you nuke those 3 green eyes and shit and sometimes in a bg a wow error will pop up but it's rare aswell and it's hard to tell if it is because I'm using Evermorph or just a wow error in general but who cares, takes about a minute to fire wow back up.

Morphing is only client side so only you see it, yes it's safe people have been not only using morphs for years but releasing them and I've yet to see someone get banned for it.

----------


## Shaktros

thx for continualy updating ! a big pleasure to chose my skin !

----------


## vilatsa

> and there is nothing I can do about that, as i don't have access to arena. Unless someone wants to let me debug it over teamviewer, there isn't anything I can do except guess. Which I don't have time for


I'll do what ever you need to get it fixed for arenas.

----------


## maslt

Has anyone been able to make this remorph after being CCed or going through a loading screen? I tried editing AMorph to the best of my ability but I couldn't get it to work, I'm not very good with lua.

----------


## Boostz

Hey Everdox, thanks for this awesome mod.

Just a quick question. Is there any way to keep the weapon morphs permanent? As a warrior I often switch from 2h to sword and board and this cancels the weapon morph. The best I can do is macro in with the weapon bind, but the gcd means that the weapon will morph what I want, then reset as I equip the weapon. (As the evermorph command is instant).


Cheers.

----------


## Creeqy

My evermorph says it has injected succesfully however the Commands do not work;
ingame it just says unknown command /help etc..
Whilst previous patch i had no issues at all!

Hope you could assist me with this because your program is quite amazing!

----------


## sitnspinlock

> I'll do what ever you need to get it fixed for arenas.


pm me so we can set something up then. personally I think this problem exists between the keyboard and chair ;p

no one i work with or know personally has a single issue.

----------


## xinerlol

Why does it take like 5 minutes for me to change appearance to another faction? Im a human, and when I type the command in, it changes after 5 min.. not instant as the others

----------


## kingpug

> Why does it take like 5 minutes for me to change appearance to another faction? Im a human, and when I type the command in, it changes after 5 min.. not instant as the others


That's just you mate, sometimes if I morph as soon as my wow loads up it can take a minute but after that it's instant.

----------


## ray1892

> That's just you mate, sometimes if I morph as soon as my wow loads up it can take a minute but after that it's instant.


No it's not just him. Having the same problem here. Morphs me between 10-60sec after i tiped in the command.

----------


## kevinguit15

> Added a 'persistent' morph feature. Check the download page.


I think i went blind i cant seem to find this Persistent morhp feature nor can i find the Dl page to it :O

----------


## grana

Try this one /evermorph me 30414.
I like it on my shaman  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## epeenlol

> pm me so we can set something up then. personally I think this problem exists between the keyboard and chair ;p
> 
> no one i work with or know personally has a single issue.


How can there possibly be any PEBKAC when it comes to double clicking an updated launcher?

----------


## sitnspinlock

> How can there possibly be any PEBKAC when it comes to double clicking an updated launcher?


64 bit client. anti-virus. rootkits you don't know you have. a pluthera of pebkacs

----------


## ninjamig112

First of all, thanks for doing this Everdox. I'm very pleased with the product you've been developing.

On a second note though, do you have any ETA of when a 64-bit evermorph will be out? I miss being able to look good <3

Thanks in advance!

----------


## lilyshaders

I have a couple issues on 32 bit US client. Are these intended or can I do something to fix it?

1. Sometimes it takes several minutes to apply the morph.
2. It reverts back to my original model as soon as I zone into a BG.

----------


## ray1892

> I have a couple issues on 32 bit US client. Are these intended or can I do something to fix it?
> 
> 1. Sometimes it takes several minutes to apply the morph.
> 2. It reverts back to my original model as soon as I zone into a BG.


1. I have the same problem, as stated above. I got it fixed by pressing enter 2 times (enter for doing the command and then enter again). It morphs you then.
2. Thats normal. But if i remeber it right the newes version (Page 1) supports permanent Morph. But i am not sure atm.

----------


## epeenlol

> 64 bit client. anti-virus. rootkits you don't know you have. a pluthera of pebkacs


I mean, this didn't happen before the update. I don't use an anti virus that would block injections or executions, and I'm 99.9% I don't have a rootkit. I'm not trying to point you out and make you seem like a bad guy, this is definitely a great program and gives me much more reason to play WoW. I'm just reporting what other people are reporting  :Wink:

----------


## sitnspinlock

what exactly is happening with your client?  :Smile:

----------


## Zemnexx

Missing that persistent morph feature. =(

----------


## epeenlol

> what exactly is happening with your client?


Next time I'm doing arena I will do my best to reproduce this crash and copy the contents of the crash log here. Until then for a short explanation, I'll just run my 32bit client WoW as usual, login, run the Loader, queue arena. Once I'm in the arena I'll press my little macro that I have all of my /evermorphs in so I don't have to type it, shortly after it'll crash. It doesn't do it all the time. I was able to play a few games after evermorphing just fine, but it eventually crashed my client, so I just stopped trying from that point.

Other than that, it works great as usual while raiding, BG'ing, you name it.. just arenas seems to be the problem.

----------


## lilyshaders

> 1. I have the same problem, as stated above. I got it fixed by pressing enter 2 times (enter for doing the command and then enter again). It morphs you then.
> 2. Thats normal. But if i remeber it right the newes version (Page 1) supports permanent Morph. But i am not sure atm.


Double hitting enter worked for instant morph. Thanks!

----------


## vilatsa

> Next time I'm doing arena I will do my best to reproduce this crash and copy the contents of the crash log here. Until then for a short explanation, I'll just run my 32bit client WoW as usual, login, run the Loader, queue arena. Once I'm in the arena I'll press my little macro that I have all of my /evermorphs in so I don't have to type it, shortly after it'll crash. It doesn't do it all the time. I was able to play a few games after evermorphing just fine, but it eventually crashed my client, so I just stopped trying from that point.
> 
> Other than that, it works great as usual while raiding, BG'ing, you name it.. just arenas seems to be the problem.


almost the same thing for me, but with 4.3.3 and the new loader, i cannot get it working in arena anytime, not a single time, so i stopped trying cuz we're getting ****ed over because of it. the error that occurs is this https://i.imgur.com/ybf6l.jpg .

works everywhere else (havent tryed ratedBG's but it used to happen sometimes when i did)

----------


## Kaedenzi

I'm loving this right now. I got bored of playing a Human, and this has made me veeeeery happy.  :Big Grin:  Although I'm wondering if there's somewhere I can find a list of ID's and all that to different NPC's that I can use to morph myself?

----------


## DarkLinux

Its called Wowhead: Additional instances can be launched!

DataBase -> NPCs -> Anything...

Example..




Works for mounts and npcs

----------


## valentinerh

I wanna say this is absolutely the best thing ever. Thank-you for making Evermorph.

I just have one question, let's say I want to morph my mount into Invincible. (Invincible - Spell - World of Warcraft) 
I would type:
/evermorph mount...

Where would I get the display ID?

Edit: The video above worked, thank-you so much.

The display is 31007 for invincible.

----------


## beatport

everything is working ,expect of the gear. idk what to do. 
actually i search the id`s on wow-head, but its still not running. 
any ideas ? would be pleased if help =)

----------


## Ithilion

Is this detectable by wow's warden?
(I mean atm, i know that using it just after a new patch is very risky)

Thank you for response.

----------


## gamez696

is it possible to make that gear morph and player morph would be permanent( untill you log off)? As of now only mount morphing is permanent

----------


## Jackalhead

Does anyone know if it is possible to develop something like this for Diablo III?

----------


## lymnate

hey guys
can anyone upload evermorph 4.3.3 again, i think filebeam is dead atm

----------


## Exyy

Where do you donwload this?

----------


## riyolol

hey i tryed to change spell id boneshield for example to the cast of shadowmourne...it doesnt worked  :Frown: 

/evermorph spell 49222 71903

doesnt work  :Frown:

----------


## getsmashedon

Best way to change your gear or mount is by going on the WoW battle.net website and using their search for gear just copy and paste the numbers in the URL in game for example /evermorph item 0 [number from battlenet URL link here] Wrathful Gladiator&#39;s Plate Helm - Game Guide - World of Warcraft <--- number and here is what the macro should look like or command: /evermorph item 0 51543
same thing with mount /evermorph mount [number here] HF!

----------


## bubblepwns

> hey i tryed to change spell id boneshield for example to the cast of shadowmourne...it doesnt worked 
> 
> /evermorph spell 49222 71903
> 
> doesnt work


The aura from shadowmourne is actually 72523 (Shadowmourne Visual High)

----------


## DarkLinux



----------


## blabla125

Can everyone else see it look like this or only you?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I'm having a bit of a problem. The wing effect for the legendary daggers will not work for any spell I swap to. I use Mr.Fishit, and I have the weather beaten fishing hat, and I wanted to spice things up a bit by making the buff the hat gives change to the wing slowfall effect from the daggers. What do I do for this?


I enjoy using Evermorph, but I so miss the non-injector version that had the save features. Is there ever a chance that will come back?

----------


## Backonja

Any chance for 64 bit version soon?

----------


## Aradroth

god the old client was so much better, it's annoying having to do it through macros

----------


## Backonja

Hey if anyone could help me im getting an error that evermorph cant find instance of wow.exe (i ran both 64 bit version and regular 32 one) i also tried renaming them to *Wow.exe* but still exactly same error.
If anyone could helo me would be awesome.


I also tried repairing my wow but it says to run this tool from my wow directory and it doesnt do anything :/

----------


## wac

Is filebeam down? :/

----------


## sourknot

> Hey if anyone could help me im getting an error that evermorph cant find instance of wow.exe (i ran both 64 bit version and regular 32 one) i also tried renaming them to *Wow.exe* but still exactly same error.
> If anyone could helo me would be awesome.
> 
> 
> I also tried repairing my wow but it says to run this tool from my wow directory and it doesnt do anything :/


Run Evermoprh as Admin.

----------


## Backonja

> Run Evermoprh as Admin.


Doesnt work :/

----------


## ninetz

The f...When I start evermorph at character select screen and choose a char it crashes then...Never happened before..?

----------


## vraven1997

has anyone been able to morph weapons into either frostmourne or corrupted ashbringer, i put in the ID but nothing happens.

----------


## D4v16

Always crashes ( alot) please stabelize this awesome tool =(

----------


## kingpug

> god the old client was so much better, it's annoying having to do it through macros


Seriously? having a macro you click once in-game is more hassle than going to desktop, loading a file and hitting accept, then going back to wow? can't say I agree because for me the old client was more annoying than clicking my macro once.

----------


## Backonja

64 bit version plz!!!!

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I may have already said it plenty of times, but again; This program is awesome.

I did a bit of research, and I found several cool weapon replacers, all using weapons that are not available to players in any form (Save for recolored Death Knight swords):



```
Ranged Weapon Replacer:
/evermorph item 11 35805 - Forsaken Blight Gun

Offhand Items:
/evermorph item 16 62904 - Transparent Golden Shield (Paladin's Guardian of Ancient Kings uses this)
/evermorph item 16 52518 - Twilight Hammer shield

Weapon Replacers:
/evermorph item 15 60890 - Twilight Hammer 2h Sword (hides enchant, executioner glow)
/evermorph item 15 45899 - Varian Wrynn's Sword (1h)
/evermorph item 15 68058 - Al'Akir's Sword (1h, hides enchant)
/evermorph item 15 60759 - Twilight Hammer 1h sword (Hides enchant, has flames)
/evermorph item 15 57129 - Twilight Hammer 2h Mace, Tusk on a stick. (hides enchant, faint violet glow)
/evermorph item 15 58176 - Twilight Hammer 2h Glaive 
/evermorph item 15 62139 - Naga Trident (2h, hides enchant, red cyclone glow)
/evermorph item 15 44439 - Black Hailstorm (1h, hides enchant, black smoke)
/evermorph item 15 31301 - Gigantic ****ing key (staff)
/evermorph item 15 60969 - Badass 2h purple sword
/evermorph item 15 45692 - long, curved 2h sword (sheathes incorrectly on back)
/evermorph item 15 41259 - Purple Death Knight quest reward 2h sword
/evermorph item 15 43692 - Red Death Knight quest reward 2h sword (sheathes as a 1h sword, hides enchant, faint red glow)
/evermorph item 15 52054 - Boat Oar
/evermorph item 15 72260 - Green Experiemental Specimen Slicer (Dragon Soul 2h Axe)
/evermorph item 15 34305 - Phoenix-motif 2h sword (enchants look HORRIBLE on it)
/evermorph item 15 55168 - HUGE MACE. IT HAS AN ANCHOR ON IT. HIDES ENCHANTS.
/evermorph item 15 33544 - X-shaped axe. 1h.
/evermorph item 15 58842 - Badass 1h mace, Twilight Hammer motif
/evermorph item 15 45727 - Red Rimefang's Claw, 1h sword
/evermorph item 15 48947 - Neat 1h axe. Hides enchants.
```


There are many more Monster-only weapons, but most are just recolors and exact models of weapons we are able to get normally. These were the ones that stood out the most. I can't quite find the armor on some monsters, as they are built into the actual creatures, but I'll keep looking in my spare time. Again, thank you for this program!

----------


## Dodohead100

Hey Everdox, I was wondering if there's a way you possibly implement a utility to be able to change the visible enchant on weapons, such as changing the look of - say Crusader to Executioner. This would be greatly appreciated if the process is possible. Thanks for reading.

----------


## Nosty

Any word on a 64 bit client version?

----------


## highoflife

The DL down? cant find the link either dafuq. Any help?

----------


## D4v16

Please updated this awesome tool man, really need a stable version im alweays getting Access violations  :Frown:

----------


## Finler

Says "No instance of Wow.exe found" even that I downloaded newest version (4.3.3 one)

----------


## canyonn

Can anyone give me a valid link etc. for evermorph 4.0.6 patch ;/

----------


## miimii

Awesome really, but maybe its just me, but i dont see any mounts I mount up, I can see others' mounts tho (and i still get the movement increase) but I dont see the look of it.
Any explains?
Thanks

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> Awesome really, but maybe its just me, but i dont see any mounts I mount up, I can see others' mounts tho (and i still get the movement increase) but I dont see the look of it.
> Any explains?
> Thanks


You're probably using the URL's number, not the actual display ID. Right click on the page of the mount you want, select "View Page Source", and when the window pops up, look for "displayID". For instance, the Heart of the Aspects mount is 40029, where its wowhead page is 78924. You'd use the 40029 instead of the 78924.

----------


## kkso

Filebeam - Evermorph

^Reuploaded the rar that i found in my downloads, not sure if the link on the front page is fixed

Edit: nvm the frontpage link seems to be working now.

----------


## Deetoxic

> I'm having a bit of a problem. The wing effect for the legendary daggers will not work for any spell I swap to. I use Mr.Fishit, and I have the weather beaten fishing hat, and I wanted to spice things up a bit by making the buff the hat gives change to the wing slowfall effect from the daggers. What do I do for this?
> 
> 
> I enjoy using Evermorph, but I so miss the non-injector version that had the save features. Is there ever a chance that will come back?




I've been trying to figure out the same thing. Whenever i use the morph spell my WoW crashes  :Frown:

----------


## spoonium

> evermorph update, probably a week.. maybe more. will support x64.


Is the update mentioned there still worked on, and is there a rough ETA?
I'd really appreciate a 64bit version of the loader, I could make the loader run fine by renaming ther Wow-64.exe into Wow.exe, but the morph commands aren't executed at all (likely simply because the memory addresses are different in the 64bit version).

I have two other issues right now:
 When I replace my daggers with the Warglaives (32837 and 32838), the old weapon models are still visible on the sides of my character. The Warglaives' sheathed position is on the back of the character, which interferes with the existing models. You have to actually draw your weapons and then replace them to make this work correctly. Is there any way to replace weapon enchants? It's been asked previously in this thread, but no concise answer could be given so far.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> I have two other issues right now:
>  When I replace my daggers with the Warglaives (32837 and 3283, the old weapon models are still visible on the sides of my character. The Warglaives' sheathed position is on the back of the character, which interferes with the existing models. You have to actually draw your weapons and then replace them to make this work correctly. Is there any way to replace weapon enchants? It's been asked previously in this thread, but no concise answer could be given so far.


1. unequip the daggers, then re-equip them. Unsheath them with Z (or whatever button you have it on) so you are holding your weapons out. Then use Evermorph to change them.
2. No, there is no way to change weapon enchants. The enchant effect is not a spell, but a particle effect. Evermorph doesn't deal with particle effects.

----------


## serialkillerz

Can ANYONE please upload the 4.0.6 version

----------


## DarkLinux

This is not an emu Thread...

----------


## Buckley22

Every time I use it in arena, the first time it works fine! But the second time, it crashes my WoW. Anyone having same problem and know the solution? Everywhere else, it works fine too.

----------


## Knuckles_

Anyone has the Naga illusion morph codes that keeps your current armor (if one exists of course). Since Nagas as technically a "playable race", such thing MUST exist....

----------


## Tidus24

Does anyone know the code to turn into the Nogenfogger Skeleton?

----------


## Clamsodad

> Does anyone know the code to turn into the Nogenfogger Skeleton?


Noggenfogger - 7550

Enjoy.

----------


## Kaedenzi

Anyone notice when if you're originally a gnome and you morph to say, a Human Female, that the camera is still tilted so that it's as if you're still the Gnome? It's annoying because I can't see that well.

----------


## Knuckles_

and today's 4.3.4 update broke it  :Frown:

----------


## Rezometer

Broken ever morph makes me sad

----------


## alamohippo

I lost all motivation to play this game without a working evermorph haha

----------


## ckhatecrew

Everdox we are begging you from the bottom of our hearts, Update Evermorph! I can't play WOW without it

----------


## Knuckles_

I love how I had a nice idea on what I wanted to play as last night saying I'd do it today, open the game... update to 4.3.4... woohoo..... not

----------


## Scream0013

My evermorph is still working?

----------


## synkz

getting a wow error whenever I inject the evermorph loader after the updates today, sucks  :Frown:

----------


## sitnspinlock

i don't have a wow client on my machine so someone will have to check everything and confirm it. i made the updates assuming they didn't make any major changes within their player structure.

4.3.4

----------


## MayhemGaming

> i don't have a wow client on my machine so someone will have to check everything and confirm it. i made the updates assuming they didn't make any major changes within their player structure.
> 
> 4.3.4


Still getting WoW Error, you can load it up before logging into your account and it loads fine, but as soon as you log in you get a WoW Error

----------


## Regertone0801

Yeah still getting crashed =( please fix!! I love this shit

----------


## sitnspinlock

yawn, downloading client.

----------


## MayhemGaming

> yawn, downloading client.


Thanks Ever, honestly greatly appreciate this amazing program. Only thing now adays that keeps me going and playing still. Without it the game is just far too boring

----------


## sitnspinlock

thanks for the appreciation ;p

although i haven't played this game in a serious manner in a very long time, I can't look at the 40 thousand downloads this program has and say no  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThanksEver

Thanks Ever,

Had to make an account just to let you know this is greatly appreciated I have been a player since Vanilla and evermorph is really the only reason I want to play this game anymore,

Kind Regards

----------


## kyo880915

making account and only post few comment only in this topic just wanna say thank you for making this program

----------


## rml66366

Also made an account just to say your effort is much appreciated!!!! Is anyone else having crashing issues with Everdox's 4.3.4 release?

----------


## marcusnexiss14

it still gets a wow error.  :Frown:

----------


## sitnspinlock

here is a build to hold you over. its functional with 4.3.4 but they changed a bunch of things related to chat input lol so there will be some minor bugs ;p

would be best to do everything with macros until i can finish the download entirely. only at about 15% so there isn't much I can do.

here

----------


## ThanksEver

Thank you sir , Your your still the god damm hero

----------


## MayhemGaming

Works good, Thanks for being so fast on the upgate

----------


## unisruin26

Thank you for so much...you are a hero

----------


## rml66366

Thanks so much man we really appreciate it, brings a whole new enjoyment to the game.

----------


## ckhatecrew

> here is a build to hold you over. its functional with 4.3.4 but they changed a bunch of things related to chat input lol so there will be some minor bugs ;p
> 
> would be best to do everything with macros until i can finish the download entirely. only at about 15% so there isn't much I can do.
> 
> here


Thanks so much ever---you are truly a hero! you made this game fun again hahaha <3

----------


## Dufus

> here is a build to hold you over. its functional with 4.3.4 but they changed a bunch of things related to chat input lol so there will be some minor bugs ;p
> 
> would be best to do everything with macros until i can finish the download entirely. only at about 15% so there isn't much I can do.
> 
> here


It lets me inject it into wow now, but as soon as i use a macro to evermorph myself or my gear or simply type it in the chat it gives me an error. I tried it probably a hundred times on different characters and it didnt let me do it a single time. I really hope you can fix it

----------


## Vizpen

Where can i find the new build?

----------


## rickk123

Thanks for the update but please where can i find the trolls :Smile:

----------


## ahlgrens

Im getting an error now and my wow is restarts when i use the E-loader, what is that all about? thanks for a fast reply.

----------


## InternetExplorer

Thanks for the update!

----------


## Knuckles_

> here is a build to hold you over. its functional with 4.3.4 but they changed a bunch of things related to chat input lol so there will be some minor bugs ;p
> 
> would be best to do everything with macros until i can finish the download entirely. only at about 15% so there isn't much I can do.
> 
> here


EDIT: NVM, had wrong shortcut :P

Thanks a lot for this thing everdox, There are so many things I can do with that that I wish was possible right from the game but isn't!

----------


## Daymeauxeuh

When will the update patch 4.3.4

----------


## MayhemGaming

A quick one is out already (See Below)






> here is a build to hold you over. its functional with 4.3.4 but they changed a bunch of things related to chat input lol so there will be some minor bugs ;p
> 
> would be best to do everything with macros until i can finish the download entirely. only at about 15% so there isn't much I can do.
> 
> here

----------


## ansekt

Is it coming a new one for 4.3.4? If so, It would be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## muppet619

Just to clear it up, he made a mini update here

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

*BUT THERE IS STILL ISSUES USING IT.*

Be Patient people.

----------


## rickk123

Please does someone know the code for troll

----------


## Celex

Just made a fast account to ask if anyone knows how to fix this problem, I download & install all that good stuff, extract it to somewhere then load up WoW right? Is that what I do next, because if I have the loader open when I log into WoW it crashes, can anyone break down the problem and let me know if there is a way to fix it, thanks <3

----------


## Breakin

Just made a fast account to say how ****ing stupid Celex is. If you were not clinically blind, you would know you are using 4.3.3 evermorph. It is currently 4.3.4, this is why your WoW crashes. If you didnt have the most ultimate down syndrome ever you would know that everdox has posted and update but it has a lot of bugs, this update is just to hold you over for the real one. Even though its on the last page, only someone as oblivious and waste of air, like you, couldnt read 2 posts up (muppet619's post) and find he has the download link there as well making it easier for people to locate. He, aswell as I, probably thought that people would stop asking since they are too lazy to look on the previous page for the update but you just produced another level of retard

*NEVER* go full retard

----------


## Celex

I did use the one from a few comments above me and I get that it still has some issues I was simply wondering if there was anything that could be done about it (on my end).

----------


## [Pat]

> A quick one is out already (See Below)


just reporting in, this is working for me on Windows 7 ultimate X64

----------


## Nose

can we modify the size of the char? p.d working on retail atm :3 i just CANT play wow w/o evermorph  :Big Grin:

----------


## nami159

Hey tried using evermorph today.. the mini update version and it was crashing when i tried to change my race

----------


## MayhemGaming

I can verify as of today (4/20/2012) 2P.M. (Eastern Time Zone United States) WoW 4.3.4 - build (15595 x86) This does work. As we have stated before this is only a quick fix, so there can still be random crashed and such, Think about it people Everdrox is doing this for free we cant expect him to put out the entire patch instantly. He still has a life of his own and is not getting paid for this at all. Be patient and he will put out the full update when he is able to. And if your having problems getting it to work simply do these steps

1) Download the most up-to-date version (Currently 4.3.4) -- Link here --
2) Unzip to your desktop
3) Make a shortcut of Loader.exe
4) Start up WoW Retail 4.3.4
5) Click Loader.exe, If it is successful there will be a pop up that says so. Click Ok, Give it a little time, don't instantly start mashing macros (This could cause crashes)
6) In-game use MACRO'S for the current time. There may possibly be a problem with typing commands into chat.
7) Have fun being and wearing what you really want.
Good luck guys and have fun!

----------


## Zephrin123

Hey can u plz make updated for 4.3.4 plz

----------


## ophelierlz

Hello. Can somebody help me with this one?

1) I downloaded 4.3.4 evermorph.
2) Unzip + shortcut on my desktop
3) Started wow retail + log in game
4) Started loader and it wrote succesful
5) I tried it to use ctrl+c/v, but it wrote ''type /help for a listing command'' So i did macro and it doesn't do anything. (Macro for test: /evermorph me 23018 )

Have windows xp sp3 (32), did delete cache folder, disable all addons etc. I have Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86). I have administration right at my computer. It still doesn't work.

----------


## MayhemGaming

> Hello. Can somebody help me with this one?
> 
> 1) I downloaded 4.3.4 evermorph.
> 2) Unzip + shortcut on my desktop
> 3) Started wow retail + log in game
> 4) Started loader and it wrote succesful
> 5) I tried it to use ctrl+c/v, but it wrote ''type /help for a listing command'' So i did macro and it doesn't do anything. (Macro for test: /evermorph me 23018 )
> 
> Have windows xp sp3 (32), did delete cache folder, disable all addons etc. I have Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86). I have administration right at my computer. It still doesn't work.


Everything there appears to be correctly done. I have not had any problems using the 4.3.4 quick update, I cant for sure say why others are having problems. Addon's shouldnt cause a problem. Maybe it could be your client? what bit are you using? (Im using x86)

----------


## ophelierlz

> Everything there appears to be correctly done. I have not had any problems using the 4.3.4 quick update, I cant for sure say why others are having problems. Addon's shouldnt cause a problem. Maybe it could be your client? what bit are you using? (Im using x86)


Version 4.3.4 (15595) (release x86) Apr 10 2012 - EU

----------


## Restokinz

> Hello. Can somebody help me with this one?
> 
> 1) I downloaded 4.3.4 evermorph.
> 2) Unzip + shortcut on my desktop
> 3) Started wow retail + log in game
> 4) Started loader and it wrote succesful
> 5) I tried it to use ctrl+c/v, but it wrote ''type /help for a listing command'' So i did macro and it doesn't do anything. (Macro for test: /evermorph me 23018 )
> 
> Have windows xp sp3 (32), did delete cache folder, disable all addons etc. I have Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86). I have administration right at my computer. It still doesn't work.


*I'm having same Issues as Mayhem is. Really Weird. I have been using evermorph for like 6 months. But on saturday It gave me sucess injection thing but nothing happend.
Thanks in advance*

----------


## ck4lyfe

Says fatal exception when loading wow and crashes it any way around this?

----------


## Talimar

Any chance you could add support for 64bit client?

----------


## Zurox

/evermorph me 020321 <-- We found a troll male form that shows your gear.

----------


## Da3dric

This has to be the best thing since wow came around.......Awesome!

----------


## kevinguit15

Could you update this for 4.3.4 ? i get an error when i use it would mean alot cheers everdox

----------


## surreal1994

Ok so I have a VERY strange problem which is mind blowing me for months now. The morpher doesn't work on my level 85 Character, but on any other characters. Same addons, all are transmografied and I use the same macros. Please respond if you know what to do!

----------


## tomjashroom

Idk what it is but when im in arena or a bg or raid it crashes but when I use it just in the world its fine anyone know why.

----------


## pooman111

are you planning on updating it dude? fatal errors make jesus cry

----------


## Frostyx

i'd donate just to get an update.

----------


## Thamanx

tbh i for myself dont have much errors at all. The only thing wath makes it crash for me is if i use it in phased Areas like near World Portals sometimes, on flight routes and in Evented Situations, but without that it works great for me o.O You notice it in what kind of situation you can use it and where youre not allowed too

But i loved the old one more somehow

----------


## Skjoett1993

I always get a Wow Error when i run it. Do you have any ideá what might cause this problem ?  :Smile:

----------


## pallmall80

same for me since today, no idea how

----------


## sitnspinlock

it's going to be unstable and rather nonfunctional because I never finished updating it for 4.3.4

I just don't really have the time. sorreh

----------


## disorient

Not sure if this will work for others. I did find that if you are crashing once hitting your morph macro, making a new macro, or moving the morph line to another macro solves the problem.

----------


## Erux

Umm does this work with 3.3.5a ? because nothing is happening when i open WoW, The console just shows "No instance of Wow.exe found, i tried opening WoW before and after opening Evermorph ...

----------


## deathgamer

need something to morph titels like in 4.0.1 =)

----------


## kkso

The 4.3.4 update that someone posted a few weeks ago has been taken down from filebeam, any chance for a re-upload?

If you do /evermorph item 15 <id> it will change the weapon, however, if you try to do /evermorph item again, your game will crash. Or at least mines does anyways

----------


## kkso

If you do /evermorph item 15 <id> it will change the weapon, however, if you try to do /evermorph item again, your game will crash. Or at least mines does anyways

----------


## ceatza91

Hey, verry good program, but i have a question, How can i morph my staff to apply the animation of the " Fandral's Flamescythe" cat from ?

----------


## creadys

Doesn't work anymore for me (Access violation or simply don't work)

Will you update it or not ? :/

----------


## leeecher

> Doesn't work anymore for me (Access violation or simply don't work)
> 
> Will you update it or not ? :/


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...aded-5.html#66 (EverMorph RELOADED)

----------


## sitnspinlock

while I currently don't have the time to keep evermorph updated, do not risk your system by downloading untrusted links like posted above.

----------


## leeecher

wasnt it an update from blacklinux? well i allrdy downloaded it and it works 'fine' but like a keylogger(or wowchatkeylogger? idk) i dont have to press enter like as example writing /evermorph me 1 in the chat and allrdy getting morphed

----------


## ac00db2

it seems blocked again, game crash when i open it

----------


## creadys

> while I currently don't have the time to keep evermorph updated, do not risk your system by downloading untrusted links like posted above.


So you will not update it for 4.3.4 ?  :Frown:

----------


## ac00db2

please update everdox, u always the best

----------


## evangelion

> here is a build to hold you over. its functional with 4.3.4 but they changed a bunch of things related to chat input lol so there will be some minor bugs ;p
> 
> would be best to do everything with macros until i can finish the download entirely. only at about 15% so there isn't much I can do.
> 
> here


*This file has been locked by the Uploader or this file was locked because of violations with FileBeam TOS. :<*

----------


## creadys

> *This file has been locked by the Uploader or this file was locked because of violations with FileBeam TOS. :<*



Same for me :|

----------


## Ripcurlz

I hope you find the time to update this soon!
I miss it!!  :Frown:

----------


## wowbrandon123

> I hope you find the time to update this soon!
> I miss it!!


this. the imorph thing doesnt work too well for me  :Frown:

----------


## dexos

can you update it, please?  :Big Grin:  <3

----------


## max001

Here is on Filebeam is evermorph 4.3.4 and id list for evermorphe 

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

have fun guys  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcurlz

> Here is on Filebeam is evermorph 4.3.4 and id list for evermorphe 
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> have fun guys


Is this Legit though :/?

----------


## wowbrandon123

works fine

----------


## RoketX

works for me

----------


## Ripcurlz

> Here is on Filebeam is evermorph 4.3.4 and id list for evermorphe 
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> have fun guys


Woo, Works for me.
Thanks for updating it  :Smile:

----------


## Diogosieh

Why is evermorph not working at 4.3.4? can someone help me with that?

----------


## hexiaa

> Why is evermorph not working at 4.3.4? can someone help me with that?


The link provided by max001 with a filebeam download works just fine, it may be slightly larger only because he included a vast list of Evermorph IDs. 

Thanks for the ID list max!

----------


## oldsnake2

i think in Mop Evermorph Will Be epic more than this ! i hope u do more !

----------


## Markyboy4

> Here is on Filebeam is evermorph 4.3.4 and id list for evermorphe 
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> have fun guys



Working, thanks mate

----------


## Maccabird

I quit WoW a while back, but then i stumbled over this. So I made a trial account to test evermorph and I LOVE it. If this is updated and maintained during the next expansion, i'll probably return to WoW  :Smile:

----------


## creadys

Doesn't work for me, again it makes Wow crash with error :/

----------


## natrak

I don't seem to find any problem with evermorph, besides that it doesnt support 64bit client.

It runs flawlessly in every environment; battlegrounds, arenas, raids, with every race model.
My guess is that most of the people is trying evermorph with 64 bit clients -_-

This is quite easily the best single wow program ever made. Model editing as changed my gaming experience ( I've been a member of this forums since 2k5 or something ), and evermorph is incredibly flexible, easy to use and user friendly. 

I urge Everdox to keep updating this amazing tool every now and then, even if it only supports the 32 bit client. 
Massive props

----------


## dexos

Doesn't even work for me, can you update it?

----------


## Razitx

I use Evermorph on a daily basis, & it works for me quite well. Ty!
- But my friend is trying to use it as well, but when he open up the clint with admin. & he's suppost to it says that some DLL file is missing on he's PC. Does the problem accure to you guys as well, i had it in the start, i got some help on Rzn's livestream & he linket me the missing file a while ago & it works for me now.
- but does anyone know where i can get it? 'cause he's kinda mad about it.
- Please add Jeppesax on skype if you know how to fix this.

- TY SOOO MUCH IF YOU KNOW & WOULD TKAE THE TIME

----------


## qweerful

Hey everdox,
i have noticed that Evermorph makes errors in Wow.(Win7),but in winxp evermorph doesn´t makes errors.

----------


## qweerful

Hey everdox,
i have noticed that Evermorph makes errors in Wow.(Win7),but in winxp evermorph doesn´t makes errors.

Must i use directx9 for evermorph?

Sry for doable post  :Frown:

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Another updated mirror 4.3.4.rar (9,79 MB) - uploaded.to

Thanks Everdox for the program!

----------


## Hochep

This doesn't work for me, it automatically crashes my WoW when I inject.

I'm running Windows 7 64-bit, I tried doing DX9 and DX11, both crash. Any ideas?

----------


## Ninjaderp

It works fine for me, and I got Windows 7 64-bit too, are you trying to do it with wow64-bit or the 32-bit version? Most hacks arent made to work with 64-bit wow.

----------


## Racsodew

I just have a question here, the thing is, I've used this before on "real-wow" but now 'a days I'm playing on private servers since I love the community and also the events  :Wink: 
But the problem comes when I try to inject the "wow.exe", the thing is, the "wow.exe" isn't used as a process when I start the private server. It's called "eternion_13623.exe".
So the question is probably, is there anyway to change which process the "evermorph" should look for. Would be great to know!

I'll write this to everdox as well, just to be sure. If you read this twice now everdox. Sorreh n_n.

----------


## nosferatu100

I have no problems with the programm (using windows 7 x64) but I have a simple question:
Could you put in the scaling feature in Evermorph again, because I can´t use my big Models because they´re too big (I read your first post and know why you removed that feature).
Sry for my bad english.^^

----------


## qweerful

> I have no problems with the programm (using windows 7 x64) but I have a simple question:
> Could you put in the scaling feature in Evermorph again, because I can´t use my big Models because they´re too big (I read your first post and know why you removed that feature).
> Sry for my bad english.^^


Hi 
Ich kann dir zwar nicht bei deinem Problem helfen...,aber kannst du mir helfen,denn bei mir funktioniert evermorph nicht !
Wenn ja adde mich mal xxmadxxful

----------


## Odyzeus

Works, but sometimes makes me crash, is there an update?

----------


## Vezius

So i was using Evermorph on my druid the other day and blablabla...

Is it possible to just Morph ONE shapeshift form? Cause everytime i shapeshift it stays in the same morph. Wich is quite lame cause i gotta know if im in bear-form for etc.

Thanks, Vezius

----------


## beastlel

anyone know why i only get a word file when i try to download?

----------


## yourson

Can anyone help me with making Misdirect to be casted whenever ready on pet? Support for glyphed version would be also cool, but even without that it would help me a lot.

----------


## Sesspira

> Is it possible to just Morph ONE shapeshift form? Cause everytime i shapeshift it stays in the same morph. Wich is quite lame cause i gotta know if im in bear-form for etc.


Unfortunately, it is not possible

----------


## kasperklysner

> Unfortunately, it is not possible


Shouldn't it be possible to take the ID of Cat form, and only make that form transform to something else?
Edit: I would test it, if servers were up. Will pop by later.

----------


## techlawl

> Another updated mirror 4.3.4.rar (9,79 MB) - uploaded.to
> 
> Thanks Everdox for the program!


thank you!!

----------


## Sesspira

> Shouldn't it be possible to take the ID of Cat form, and only make that form transform to something else?
> Edit: I would test it, if servers were up. Will pop by later.


u can try to use different macros for different shapeshift form

----------


## kasperklysner

> u can try to use different macros for different shapeshift form


Yeah this is what I ended up using.
/cast cat form
/evermorph me 37924
For example.

----------


## onesbronson

When morphing items is it possible to morph your whole gear set in a single macro?

Edit: Nevermind, just remade the macro a bit and yes it does.

----------


## Frenzie

Everytime I try to do "/evermorph mount (Code)" it never works. My mount goes invisible and stays that way. The only one that works is the code on the first page
"To set your mount to a specified creature id (this will be the mount that is always displayed until you change it)
Code:
/evermorph mount 38028"
Which is the green hawk. Apart from that no other mount codes work :c Help meeeeh!

----------


## wigwamswe

I keep getting this error when I try to log in when using Evermorph;

"ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!"

Running Vista 32bit.

Any ideas? Is it Evermorph causing it, or something else?

----------


## Celicx

> evermorph 4.3
> 
> - completely removed the UI
> 
> - all functions are now performed through in-commands.
> 
> *Current features:*
> 
> *morph yourself
> ...



Error accurs everytime i click on loader.exe

----------


## Celicx

Same here witth the errors, tho im running windows 7 64-bit

----------


## kacetado

every time i start evermorph i get a wow critical error.... can someone tell me if its only me or its general?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DarkLinux

Did wow update...? if so XD

----------


## Malikxo

Hey, need SERIOUS help here.
My WoW says 86x, which is right. But I'd SPAM click evermorph to open so I can put in my WoW ID. It wont even open at all. Then I'd spam open as admin, still no luck. THEN I've tried restoring old versions and no luck there either.

What am I doing wrong? It worked the FIRST time I used it  :Frown:

----------


## telia03

love this program =) 
works great on my windows 7 64-bit
btw where can i find mount IDs? want swift netherdrake or merciless nether drake.

----------


## bigbuttertime69

I'm having a critical error every time I try. Can someone please message me and tell me why? I really want to try and use this

----------


## DarkLinux

Best way to get mount ids

----------


## telia03

DarkLinux thanks for you video, I found the IDs i wanted  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xenzon

Is it possible to morph Hunter/Warlock pets with this program? 

I wasn't sure if there was a command for this, or it was an old feature that is not in the current version.

----------


## Tritonis

Wanted to thank the authors of the addon for making this, seems really fun. 

That being said, I am having some trouble getting it to work. I start up wow and when on the character select screen I start up the loader(did it this way to exactly match the video, to try and make sure I wasn't completely screwing up), and once the loader is done injecting, the game immediately crashes. I've tried running both as admin, but no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Suak

cool program man thanks

----------


## Ekkal

this is so useful!

good work on this my man

----------


## Rosh88

Anyone with a working link/able to upload and share? thanks.-

----------


## wallirik

Can anyone find the firecat form displayid? i've tried but i can't find it  :Frown:  any help? Would be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inda

anyone experiencing issues with basic functionality recently? I've been running it as usual, it's injecting properly but when I type /evermorph me _______ I get the "type help for a listing of a few commands" error.

----------


## AlexZ112

> Can anyone find the firecat form displayid? i've tried but i can't find it  any help? Would be awesome


as i posted in another thread here (Evermorph Codes full list.)
the displayid of the firecat form is (after searching for it myself for several hours, using various guides to getting the displayid) is 38150,
i've tested it ingame, and it works for me :P

ps.
that post in the other thread was also in reply to you, you might want to atleast look in the threads u post at to see if theres a reply,
you might be able to get help with ur issues alot faster that way, cause im not going to pm people my reply to their posts..

----------


## RaptorMX

There is small bug in Evermorph with Obsidian Nightwing.
If you change any items to something else and then try mount Obsidian Nightwing it wont show mount but only shows character so it keaps character and its items morphed and same time blocks transformation to Obsidian Nightwing.

----------


## Visaurusrex

By the way, mount IDs can not be found through the same wowhead method as every other item. Also if you are using an incorrect ID, it will cause crashing, invisible mounts, etc etc etc. Double check your IDs and how you're putting in the codes.

----------


## Rileyfreeman

> Here is on Filebeam is evermorph 4.3.4 and id list for evermorphe 
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> have fun guys


For those getting critical errors, download this version instead of the one on the frontpage.

----------


## Clamsodad

Hello,

I'd like to share some of my experiences to address some of the common problems I see people getting.

1] Evermorph will only function with the 32 bit client of World of Warcraft. Though injection may be successful with the 64 bit client, Evermorph will not function, (as of the time of this post).

2] When morphing your character, open the chat input box and type: "/evermorph me #####" DO NOT PRESS ENTER. If your character hasn't morphed, press escape to close the chat input box, open it again, and re-type the command. I have experienced morphing at just the "/evermorph me" point. Macros also tend to work more reliably, as stated earlier in the thread.

3] To prevent critical errors, and crashes, assuming you are using the most current version of Evermorph, try clearing the cache from the root WoW folder. I have experienced success with this. Through regularly clearing my cache, I have not ONCE experienced a crash with Evermorph.

4] Make sure you are using the version for WoW 4.3.4, (as of the time of this post). This is -NOT- the version linked on the original post. Navigate back through the thread for the link. (The only trusted link is Everdox's).

I hope these guidelines help; especially the cache clearing. Regularly clearing the cache, WoW has not once crashed for me. Good luck!

-Edited for logic and grammar. (Who closes WoW after it crashes -.-)

----------


## kingpug

Couldn't get this to work for weeks and missed using it as wow is shit without it but just wanted to say thanks for keeping it updated and thanks to FYnewFox for that post man, deleted cache and it works perfectly now, thank god  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clamsodad

> Couldn't get this to work for weeks and missed using it as wow is shit without it but just wanted to say thanks for keeping it updated and thanks to FynexFox for that post man, deleted cache and it works perfectly now, thank god


Haha great man! I was reading through here, and hearing EVERYONE complain about the crashes and I kept yelling in my head: "Clear the cache! Clear the cache!"

I finally had to make a post.

Hope a ton of others are helped.

Cheers.

----------


## Phraun

This is one badass piece of software... How have I not seen this before? o.O

----------


## invisible25

Does this work with wow 64 bit and if not how do i run wow as 32 bit i am using windows 7 64 bit

----------


## rooskie

When I open Evermorph it says "Evermorph.dll is missing or corrupt... Please download a new copy" I have downloaded multiple ones what could be the problem?

----------


## edwardleal

i have a problem it says no wow.exe instance found. what should i do?

----------


## trxdraxon

Thanks again everdox for this amazing software. I was just curious if you were going to have time to update it to work with the patch that comes out tomorrow for the expansion?

----------


## Thunderofnl

Dude... 5.0.1 is 1 day out. Let the guy do his thing. He's not a robot who can do things right away...

----------


## Specks

As far as I know he has no plans to update evermorph. Does anyone happen to have the source code? I know he has sent it out to a few people. If you guys wouldn't mind posting it I can make it work for MoP. So hopefully someone who got it will be nice enough to send it, however I imagine they stopped checking the boards once they got it. I sent Everdox a PM and requested it so hopefully he'll send it over when he isn't busy. If I do update it for MoP I will post it here.

----------


## trxdraxon

Thanks specks thats what I wanted to know. Guess I will start looking for another way to model edit some of my horrible looking alts.

----------


## azulexi

so I presume there will be no forseeable update in the near future?

----------


## ansekt

Are you possibly going to update Evermorph for 5.0.3? would be awesome if u did!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Juked32

So its not going to be updated for the new patch ?
 :Frown:

----------


## cssaddict17

I seriously love this program to an unhealthy degree. You don't know what you have until it's gone.

ALL HAIL EVERDOX

----------


## Wonti

come on...someone...pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase  :Frown:

----------


## Juked32

just realized how boring WoW is without this ><

----------


## bubuie

Any release for 5.0.4 ? :s

----------


## raiyzer

Everdox i love you for this tool..if i had any money what so ever to stuff in your undies for making it i probably would.
Made an account just to say that  :Smile:

----------


## Kaytiecakes

*Everdox has been working on GW2 stuff and hasn't played WoW seriously in quite some time. I wouldn't get your hopes up at this stage.*

----------


## Shanizz

Just send the source code to Specks so he can update it <3  :Smile:

----------


## Juked32

>< bored...someone send Specks teh source code ><

----------


## cssaddict17

I got des burgers man




ill suk yo dick

----------


## Juked32

> if you guys convince me, ill take the time to make a rewrite ;p
> 
> it needs to be rewritten anyway because they changed some stuff with thread local storage. not that it's impossible to do with rogue threads.. just not worth my time.
> 
> if this program means a lot to a great deal of a people then ill do it


update for 5.0 <333 this program and a lot of other do too!

----------


## Magion

Update pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 :Smile:

----------


## azulexi

yes please do update this amazing program everdox!  :Smile:

----------


## Flowsion

Would be greatly appreciated if this was updated for 5.0.4, I use this all the time!  :Smile:

----------


## cssaddict17

Everdox, I don't know how to put into words how great this program is.

You are responsible for the extra joy that everyone has gotten out of this program, it's sappy but you've created happiness, created a lot.

WoW is nothing without your divine program.

----------


## makrosfe69

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee update it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## myrokon

Dear Everdox,

Please update Evermorph because I'll love you forever, even though I already love you forever because you made it to begin with.

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

----------


## Caelestial

Oh ye son this program is the best shizzle ive had the honor of using and like everyone else I cant explain how much more fun I get from using this so if you do have the time plz update it <3

----------


## Juked32

still no update ):

----------


## Casus

Hey Everdox, I've used EverMorph for a long time now and would love to see it continued, it adds so much fun to the game as it is.

Please continue it. :>

----------


## stefangog

I only made an account to stress out the fact that if there was ever the need for an addon/wow-related program to be constantly updated and improved, it's this one. Evermorph has probably more users than any addon out there, including names such as Gladius or DBM....why?..cause of its simplicity and use regardless of how we each spend our time in wow( pvp,pve, farming plants or achievements, whatever). It'd be a shame for this fine piece of software to meet its end starting with 5.0.4. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Juked32

> I only made an account to stress out the fact that if there was ever the need for an addon/wow-related program to be constantly updated and improved, it's this one. Evermorph has probably more users than any addon out there, including names such as Gladius or DBM....why?..cause of its simplicity and use regardless of how we each spend our time in wow( pvp,pve, farming plants or achievements, whatever). It'd be a shame for this fine piece of software to meet its end starting with 5.0.4. Just my 2 cents.


I completely agree with you but i don't see it getting updated unless someone posts the source codes to Specks and he/she can update it for this current patch.

----------


## Ripcurlz

This needs to be updated!
Cant play without it!

----------


## drunkinpvp

PLEASE!!!! update this program, i love it so much and wow is so boring without it!!!!!!!

----------


## stefangog

> I completely agree with you but i don't see it getting updated unless someone posts the source codes to Specks and he/she can update it for this current patch.


Apart from that, i've read here, somewhere, that everdox might still work on it, provided the community feedback is so overwhelming that it becomes impossible to ignore.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Latest build (4.3.3)


It wasn't even updated for 4.3.4..I wouldn't expect much for the future ;-)

----------


## papoose358

> It wasn't even updated for 4.3.4..I wouldn't expect much for the future ;-)


You're wrong it was updated for 4.3.4. He links it somewhere in this thread and there is a 4.3.4 evermorph on my desktop

----------


## myrokon

I have it for 4.3.4. Everdox please do it for 5.0! Id send you the source code, but I dont even know what that means lol...

----------


## cssaddict17

> I have it for 4.3.4. Everdox please do it for 5.0! Id send you the source code, but I dont even know what that means lol...


Everdox is the only one with the source code.

----------


## Nucleara321

Are there any other programs like this one?

----------


## sitnspinlock

ill attempt to take care of this within a week or so, at the moment however i have some other priorities.

----------


## Dareak

> ill attempt to take care of this within a week or so, at the moment however i have some other priorities.


You will receive *MANY* sexy times for an update

----------


## Juked32

> ill attempt to take care of this within a week or so, at the moment however i have some other priorities.


 :Big Grin:  I love you! Nice to see you post about a future update  :Big Grin:

----------


## hevi

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Magion

I love you everdox <33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## cssaddict17

> ill attempt to take care of this within a week or so, at the moment however i have some other priorities.


THat's so awesome man thank you so much.

I ****ing love evermorph and I love you.

----------


## Tekitha

/target Everdox
/bow
/kiss

----------


## Nucleara321

> ill attempt to take care of this within a week or so, at the moment however i have some other priorities.


muchos love <3

----------


## trxdraxon

That would be amazing everdox, thank you so much.

----------


## Trinigon

Everdox - The Man The Myth The Legend <3

----------


## Melba459

Thanks alot, Im gonna have alot of fun with this! A question; how do I morph my mount? Edit:Nevermind I found it now

----------


## uffzy

would be good. waiting for evermorph for 5.0.4

----------


## lukec2000

any news on an update on this at all  :Smile:  ?

WoW's not that same without evermorph  :Frown:

----------


## Flowsion

> ill attempt to take care of this within a week or so, at the moment however i have some other priorities.


Much love my fren

----------


## Pearl4611

the option to keep item changes up to date doesn't work very well. When I zone, get polymorphed, etc, it changed my gear to Judgement gear with the epic mace from Ragnaros (FL, not MC). Pretty cool in its own respect, but it's a bit off.

----------


## jinngo

Cant find it for 5 .0.4 anyone knows when it will come?

----------


## batmanqt

When he has the time to actually sort it out for this content patch, be patient.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

GOD I love this thing so bad, please update it as soon as possible, we can't live without it. you bought joy to all of us. i love evermorph so much. made world of warcraft 1000 times better.

----------


## Rahizzle

How long?>>

----------


## xuber

Damn it man! Update it =( I'm loosing my wow spirit without this  :Frown:

----------


## Flowsion

Eh he said a week, don't get too impatient

----------


## dienives

This is like evermorph, use it till evermorph is updated when everdox gets the time.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...one-click.html (iMorph | Change your skin / mount in one click !)

----------


## Rahizzle

> This is like evermorph, use it till evermorph is updated when everdox gets the time.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...one-click.html (iMorph | Change your skin / mount in one click !)



Doesn't work for me :/
and the author is useless.

----------


## stuiechief

did you read the directions for imorph?

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

yeah imorph doesn't work for alot of people so


to bad i found this program like a week before 5.0.4 release, damn wish i knew about it long time ago.

----------


## Zurox

Only thing I hate about iMorph is that I'm forced to use 32 bit (slows my FPS alot) and DX9, which in comparison to 11 makes it look like shit.

----------


## Rudidudi

iMorph is a pile of crap, you are better of waiting for this amazing program to be updated, its worth the wait

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

^ correct, im waiting and checking everyday for this program. this program is amazing and brought joy to many WoW players

----------


## Flowsion

> ^ correct, im waiting and checking everyday for this program. this program is amazing and brought joy to many WoW players


Everyday? I'm refreshing this thread whenever I can. Jesus I never knew how much I relied on evermorph

----------


## Redskye

Haha, yeah. I never knew how much I depended on EverMorph either in order to fully enjoy the game. Things just got so... forced. So dull. Now I have to farm to get a cool transmog, and I can't even change race.

Much love to you Everdox for updating this as soon as you can, as you must have noticed - the community loves you for it. <3

----------


## stefangog

Honestly, i must admit i haven't been playing that much WoW lately, due to lack of an evermorph update for 5.0.4. Dunno, just not that appealing, right now. And i think i speak for many, here.

----------


## twenty3

Never used 3rd party tools before and I came to download it. Than I found out it's out of date, oh well. Looking forward to an update!

----------


## sitnspinlock

few days yet

----------


## Ripcurlz

> few days yet


Woot thanks Everdox
WoW is not the same without this program ;p

----------


## altec98

Holy shit everdox it looks great!!  :Smile:  ur the best!! ^^ will this be outdated when Mop comes out ? cuz i dont know if it will be 5.1 then ? or smthing :P

think i replyed wrong but it is ment to everdox  :Smile:

----------


## buttonbasher

That looks awesome! Can't wait till it's released!!

----------


## Killarena

Could you tell us if it will be comptatible with Direct X 11 / WoW 64 Bits ? Thanks for the update anyway :-) !

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

that looks amazing Everdox! i can't wait till the release!

----------


## xuber

DAMN IT DOX! YOU MAKE ME SICK  :Frown:  I can't even wait for this damn release, you're killing me man!

----------


## Trinigon

I think I got a little wet when i seen this today <3 you da man

----------


## Rahizzle

> few days yet



Yaas King Everdox.

Your UI has amazingly better, I cannot wait :')

Will this also work for MOP release? If so....... yas!

----------


## Jowl500

Man please update as fast as possible i'm dying here

----------


## sitnspinlock

x86 only for now. but any version of DX api

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

thx everdox, btw can you make it so that we can change skin / hair / and face for morphing into a different race?

----------


## Keddylol

Excuse me Everdox, are you going to be keeping the in-game morph features? I rather enjoy having macros and being able to type out the scripts in-game.  :Smile:

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Excuse me Everdox, are you going to be keeping the in-game morph features? I rather enjoy having macros and being able to type out the scripts in-game.


i'm sorry it's going to be UI only this time around. you will get used to it.  :Smile: 

darklinux and I had this idea almost a year ago now where all users of evermorph will be able to see the the morphs/armor/mount/spell modifications of other players as well provided those users also are using evermorph. this requires a complete rewrite and although this gigantic system will not go live for quite awhile, it is still in the works.

originally we thought this was a good idea because the massive amount of people using evermorph, so hopefully the user base stays the same.

*you will still be able to load/save all of your settings and apply them all at once with one button. the same way macros worked.*

----------


## Keddylol

Ah, thank you for the clarification.

----------


## Keddylol

> darklinux and I had this idea almost a year ago now where all users of evermorph will be able to see the the morphs/armor/mount/spell modifications of other players as well provided those users also are using evermorph.[/B]


What if people start to report each other for fun? Or just to be dicks? Seems like a potentially cool idea, but also very "flawed" in a sense, no?

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

> What if people start to report each other for fun? Or just to be dicks? Seems like a potentially cool idea, but also very "flawed" in a sense, no?


well if one of two of my friend decided to be a dick and report me for using evermorph i can just do the same to them can't i?
also i've shared evermoprh to alot of my friends and non of them started reporting each other

----------


## Keddylol

> well if one of two of my friend decided to be a dick and report me for using evermorph i can just do the same to them can't i?
> also i've shared evermoprh to alot of my friends and non of them started reporting each other


Those are your FRIENDS. Not random people.

----------


## Juked32

> i'm sorry it's going to be UI only this time around. you will get used to it. 
> 
> darklinux and I had this idea almost a year ago now where all users of evermorph will be able to see the the morphs/armor/mount/spell modifications of other players as well provided those users also are using evermorph. this requires a complete rewrite and although this gigantic system will not go live for quite awhile, it is still in the works.
> 
> originally we thought this was a good idea because the massive amount of people using evermorph, so hopefully the user base stays the same.
> 
> *you will still be able to load/save all of your settings and apply them all at once with one button. the same way macros worked.*


that kinda sounds like a bad idea but whatever its your program as long as its gets updated ill be happy  :Big Grin: 

<3333333 Everdox

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

> Those are your FRIENDS. Not random people.


how is random people gonna know you have evermorph?

----------


## sitnspinlock

well to clarify it's not all evermorph users in worldwide sense. a user has the ability to host an evermorph server between you and your friends. your friends and other people you know can then connect.

----------


## altec98

> well to clarify it's not all evermorph users in worldwide sense. a user has the ability to host an evermorph server between you and your friends. your friends and other people you know can then connect.



Can you write a totorial on how to do that? so i can go bg and arena with friends and we can look like undead both of us while on ally ? :Big Grin:

----------


## altec98

You can all rdy man.. if you morph while in the hair face changing salon. not before then u can change there  :Smile:

----------


## Rudidudi

> i'm sorry it's going to be UI only this time around. you will get used to it. 
> 
> darklinux and I had this idea almost a year ago now where all users of evermorph will be able to see the the morphs/armor/mount/spell modifications of other players as well provided those users also are using evermorph. this requires a complete rewrite and although this gigantic system will not go live for quite awhile, it is still in the works.
> 
> originally we thought this was a good idea because the massive amount of people using evermorph, so hopefully the user base stays the same.
> 
> *you will still be able to load/save all of your settings and apply them all at once with one button. the same way macros worked.*


this is a very nice idea! people would actually realize how many are using this program, not even 1/4 of the people who use this program is on this site. pretty much my whole real id friends list use this.

again everdox- there needs to be more people like you and darklinux on this page, i cant get over how useless that iMorph author and his program is. if i wasnt such a broke ass hobo i would donate regulary, both for this program, swtor and gw2 stuff!

----------


## Flowsion

I am so excite

----------


## fritobc

does this work? will it get me banned? I just want to try it on real World of Warcraft to take a screenshot and scare my friend

----------


## Rudidudi

> does this work? will it get me banned? I just want to try it on real World of Warcraft to take a screenshot and scare my friend


its unlikely but it could happen

----------


## Juked32

> well to clarify it's not all evermorph users in worldwide sense. a user has the ability to host an evermorph server between you and your friends. your friends and other people you know can then connect.


I see, you confused me for a second :P

----------


## facke

> few days yet


so can we count on an update within the next.. say 2 days?

----------


## rml6636

> so can we count on an update within the next.. say 2 days?




He said a few days because he meant a few days... I think he was very clear.  :Mad:  If he was going to say 2 days he would have said 2 days....

----------


## Requisite

> He said a few days because he meant a few days... I think he was very clear.  If he was going to say 2 days he would have said 2 days....


This. 

I don't get why people continue to put timers on developers of FREE content, in this case, program. Let the man (everdox) live, jeez.

----------


## twenty3

Just a question. What are the chances of getting banned for using this? I've got 2 accounts under my 1 battle.net account, if I use Evermorph on one will Blizz ban the entire account or just the WoW account found using this?

----------


## hkhk6708

> Just a question. What are the chances of getting banned for using this? I've got 2 accounts under my 1 battle.net account, if I use Evermorph on one will Blizz ban the entire account or just the WoW account found using this?


if you worried about getting banned for using this amazing program, then don't use it.
We can't 100% promise you won't get banned, but more likely BZ doesn't care about any morphs that don't affect the fairness of gaming.

----------


## cryptic22

New 5.0.4 UI Looks Amazing, cant wait  :Big Grin: DD. 

I was wondering I saw the pandarian race icon on it, will we be able to morph into them when this is released?

----------


## Nose

> New 5.0.4 UI Looks Amazing, cant wait DD. I was wondering I saw the pandarian race icon on it, will we be able to morph into them when this is released?


 yeah i was wondering the same Oo? are panda files downloaded already? or is just for MoP release?

----------


## facke

> I was wondering I saw the pandarian race icon on it, will we be able to morph into them when this is released?


Probably. Just like u were able to model edit your Character to a Blood Elf, before Burning Crusade released.

----------


## Conical

> New 5.0.4 UI Looks Amazing, cant wait DD. 
> 
> I was wondering I saw the pandarian race icon on it, will we be able to morph into them when this is released?


I remember morphing into goblins when the game(cata) wasnt even released..

----------


## Leo467

How do you swap mounts?

----------


## emmy

> Just a question. What are the chances of getting banned for using this? I've got 2 accounts under my 1 battle.net account, if I use Evermorph on one will Blizz ban the entire account or just the WoW account found using this?



Very slim to none. I've modelchanged since the game came out and never even had a warning. If you use this program or any other form of modelchange just to change the looks of your gear / character etc, Blizzard won't find out unless someone specifically reports you (because you told them and they hate you etc.) Cosmetic changes really aren't the problem. If you use modelchange to gain a PvP- or PvE advantage (like removing the Arathi Basin gates to cap flags before the game starts) you will get banned pretty fast. So don't. :b

----------


## Rahizzle

> New 5.0.4 UI Looks Amazing, cant wait DD. 
> 
> I was wondering I saw the pandarian race icon on it, will we be able to morph into them when this is released?


Yes you will, the models are in the game (i've seen the walk around Orgrimmar) so it will be easy to implement.
I used to play as Draenei/BELF the patch before BC
and as Goblin/Worgen the patch before Catac release.
 :Smile:

----------


## Journey

> darklinux and I had this idea almost a year ago now where all users of evermorph will be able to see the the morphs/armor/mount/spell modifications of other players as well provided those users also are using evermorph. this requires a complete rewrite and although this gigantic system will not go live for quite awhile, it is still in the works.[/B]


I've been doing something like this just by implementing a few Lua functions and making use of SendAddonMessage. Not sure if that's a road you want to go down (as there are obvious cons), but it has the advantage of being a lot simpler, and it's easy for similar programs to interface with.

----------


## iloveskinmorphing

i wish i can scale down the models to my liking cause deathwings and illidan is way to big and makes it hard to see the other players

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Everdox, I remember one of your releases claimed it couldn't find the process and I was convinced it had to do with a modified .exe, mainly from using md5 & sig remover. I'm hoping that won't be an issue on this big release. Thanks for the excellent program +1 support post!

----------


## Akthor

cant wait for this, so glad you're updating it. seen so many good model edit programs being scrapped after major patches

----------


## rooskie

Does anyone know if you can morph into the Ascendance form for shamans? the lvl 87 shaman ability form, I really would love to be that all the time.

----------


## Sesspira

> Does anyone know if you can morph into the Ascendance form for shamans? the lvl 87 shaman ability form, I really would love to be that all the time.


use ID 114049

----------


## AshHeart

> x86 only for now. but any version of DX api


This is something I've had questions about, why do authors get stuck on the transition to x64? 
Is it just a matter of re-locating all of the offsets again? Or is there a different kind of issue?

Just curious.

And thanks for the DX11 support, DX9 was making me pretty damn sad.

----------


## hevi

Not to be the negative guy here, but by the time this is released it's gonna be outdated again on the 25th lol

----------


## dienives

Not to be the negative guy here, but by the time this is released it's gonna be outdated again on the 25th lol


No its not, because its the same patch?

----------


## hevi

Umm no, MOP release will run patch 5.1

----------


## rooskie

patch 5.0.5 is tomorrow

----------


## hevi

Confirmed patch 5.0.5 today.

----------


## Enes234

Hey m8 i have used this program very mouch love it, and do u know when u will post it like ho manny days left if u know ?

----------


## dxlykos123

Does anyone know why right when i run evermorph i get a critical error? I have had this problem for months.

----------


## noirin92

when evermorph incoming for 5.0.5 ? tomorrow ?

----------


## Kaytiecakes

Ugh, most of the posts on this thread!!!  :Mad: 
If most of you bothered to go back a few pages, or looked at the OP's posts. Dox has already said It's a few days away!

----------


## Kubasniak

I understand ppl getting nervous and want that EverMorph fast update because I fell in love in this mini program, makes WoW better. The Author of this program can get some donation from that seriously, Everdox think about that. Please update it, I can't wait longer :P saw the post but it's almost 2 weeks  :Frown:

----------


## altec98

Hey you know it been updated now 5.0.5 ? just saying in case u didnt know!  :Smile:

----------


## Tracey4669

the option to keep item changes up to date doesn't work very well. When I zone, get polymorphed, etc, it changed my gear to Judgement gear with the epic mace from Ragnaros (FL, not MC). Pretty cool in its own respect, but it's a bit off.

----------


## Nykies

Excuse me please, but could some kind user please link or accurately point me in the right direction for the patch 5 evermorph tool. I am currently running the 4.3.4 version and need to update it. Please be a saint and help me out  :Smile:

----------


## hevi

> Excuse me please, but could some kind user please link or accurately point me in the right direction for the patch 5 evermorph tool. I am currently running the 4.3.4 version and need to update it. Please be a saint and help me out


.....................

----------


## emmy

> Excuse me please, but could some kind user please link or accurately point me in the right direction for the patch 5 evermorph tool. I am currently running the 4.3.4 version and need to update it. Please be a saint and help me out


Thank you for registering and not reading a single post in here. :/ It'll be ready when it's ready.

----------


## Arathian

Can we please have an update on the status on Evermorph? How many days can we expect? As your latest thread said 2 days, which was posted 4 days ago, I would love to see another post by Everdox.

----------


## Flowsion

> Can we please have an update on the status on Evermorph? How many days can we expect? As your latest thread said 2 days, which was posted 4 days ago, I would love to see another post by Everdox.


this please =) much appreciation to your hard work and effort you put into this free software everdox!

----------


## Pöly

> Can we please have an update on the status on Evermorph? How many days can we expect? As your latest thread said 2 days, which was posted 4 days ago, I would love to see another post by Everdox.


It's going to be ready when its ready. You guys spamming annoying posts here is not going to speed up the progress, he said few days deal with it.

----------


## sleezin

why can I not find the download link?

----------


## Juked32

> why can I not find the download link?



Because it wasn't updated yet....

----------


## Livewire

Just do what I do, instead of spamming like crazy for something none of us have paid anything at all for I just check the thread 1-2 times a day. I'd rather he take his time then rush it and it will just end up with loads of bugs tbh.

<3 Everdox!

----------


## Stuart471

How do you swap mounts?

----------


## Conical

Seriously this game isnt the same without this prog. Hurry up, hell, I'll even throw in a few bucks.

----------


## Shanizz

Seriously stop spamming the threat like retards there are other model editing programs that are uptdated when you want to model edit just download them instead of spamming this thread whole day every day..

----------


## Rahizzle

> Seriously stop spamming the threat like retards there are other model editing programs that are uptdated when you want to model edit just download them instead of spamming this thread whole day every day..


Because this posn't isn't doing that.
****ing ironic hypocrite!

& yeah, can we get the damn update already! We are your customers waiting!!

----------


## Oristal

> & yeah, can we get the damn update already! We are your customers waiting!!


Jesus christ that's rude. Everdox is spending his free time to deliver evermorph, he MUST not do it, he does it because he WANTS to. You're not a customer... Chill

----------


## Arathian

No, it is rude that you speak for Everdox. And if you read that correctly, he is showing his support, not that his a customer. He even said he would donate a few bucks perhaps, and you probably just ruined that. That's mean. Don't speak for Everdox, Everdox can speak for himself.

----------


## stefangog

> No, it is rude that you speak for Everdox. And if you read that correctly, he is showing his support, not that his a customer. He even said he would donate a few bucks perhaps, and you probably just ruined that. That's mean. Don't speak for Everdox, Everdox can speak for himself.


i've noticed you posted here twice, and each of the times you couldn't tell two separate posts apart. Firstly, the "2-days" expectancy was never given by the author, but by a user, that similar to yourself, misread or misjudged something. Second of all, "the customer"-guy is not the same as the "i'll throw in a few bucks"-guy. The fact that some of us here can relate and "speak for everdox" as you put it, is called "empathy"...look it up. The fact that you 12-year-olds are probably pampered brats used to have your parents bend over backwards to get what you want, at the snap of a finger doesn't mean the real world works that way. NONE of you are paying/donating for this software (let's face the facts, we can all run our mouths here, but no one, or incredibly few are actually gonna donate anything for something they appreciate). That basically means you're not a client/customer, anything other than a random user, just like everybody else. You're not entitled to anything at all, and all if any program/update you get, you only do so by the effort and dedication of the developer(in this case,everdox who is not under any circumstances constrained to do anything) and the website that offers him the opportunity to do so.
In conclusion, quit the spoiled brat whining, have patience, like the rest of us are having, check this forum (in silence) twice a day...and if all that doesn't ring a bell, go ahead and code it yourself, but announce me prior to that, so i can constantly spam you during the process, just for the kicks of being a "customer"...
I still can't get over that..."customer"...a random freckled pixel xD

----------


## Spector21

> i've noticed you posted here twice, and each of the times you couldn't tell two separate posts apart. Firstly, the "2-days" expectancy was never given by the author, but by a user, that similar to yourself, misread or misjudged something. Second of all, "the customer"-guy is not the same as the "i'll throw in a few bucks"-guy. The fact that some of us here can relate and "speak for everdox" as you put it, is called "empathy"...look it up. The fact that you 12-year-olds are probably pampered brats used to have your parents bend over backwards to get what you want, at the snap of a finger doesn't mean the real world works that way. NONE of you are paying/donating for this software (let's face the facts, we can all run our mouths here, but no one, or incredibly few are actually gonna donate anything for something they appreciate). That basically means you're not a client/customer, anything other than a random user, just like everybody else. You're not entitled to anything at all, and all if any program/update you get, you only do so by the effort and dedication of the developer(in this case,everdox who is not under any circumstances constrained to do anything) and the website that offers him the opportunity to do so.
> In conclusion, quit the spoiled brat whining, have patience, like the rest of us are having, check this forum (in silence) twice a day...and if all that doesn't ring a bell, go ahead and code it yourself, but announce me prior to that, so i can constantly spam you during the process, just for the kicks of being a "customer"...
> I still can't get over that..."customer"...a random freckled pixel xD



^^ This....
Just clam your tits, he's got shit to do that's more important than an instantaneous update for the people that want it.

----------


## lukec2000

Everdox if you could please give us an update all this random chat would stop, please let us know whats going on and when we could expect an update?
On behalf of everyone many thanks for all the free hours of work uve put into evermorph.

----------


## AshHeart

> Everdox if you could please give us an update all this random chat would stop, please let us know whats going on and when we could expect an update?
> On behalf of everyone many thanks for all the free hours of work uve put into evermorph.


It won't stop until it's actually updated. 
And then it will be people saying it's glitched because they can't read simple instructions to make it work right.

The downside of free software.

----------


## Smashlol

Tbh Everdox just chill a bit and focus on a release version for MoP. Its not worth it investing time in something that will be outdated in about 2 weeks.

----------


## Rudidudi

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...support-2.html


this works pretty much exactly like evermorph 4.3 does, you can even change skin/hair/piercings after morph + there is pandas... use this while everdox and darklinux is updating evermorph

----------


## huntercccc

thats for 64bit only...

----------


## Vildapilen

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...one-click.html (iMorph | Change your skin / mount in one click !)

Thats for 32bit, only supports dx9 though.

----------


## papoose358

Regardless if its FREE software don't say "a few days" away and then not deliver in a few days, its going on a week now...
Anyway I know its his software and he can release it whenever he pleases I'm just spoiled by Evermorph so thanks

----------


## Pewpewlolbbq

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...one-click.html (iMorph | Change your skin / mount in one click !)
> 
> Thats for 32bit, only supports dx9 though.


iMorph doesn't work anymore with the last update (5.0.5) ..

----------


## Nose

> iMorph doesn't work anymore with the last update (5.0.5) ..


 use Tmorph was updated for 5.0.5  :Big Grin:  , playing as pandaren atm , the jokes are funny as hell :P

----------


## kingpug

"In a few days" isn't a guarantee and it's a figure of speech so don't count it as "in a few days" it's like when you say be back in a sec, you ain't gone for a second are you? plus how many is a few? afaik he doesn't even play wow now so just chill the **** out and if people talk for Everdox it's because they are sick of seeing the same shit, eh talks for himself but it needs people like me to repeat the same shit because people can't read, in a few days means whenever he releases it so deal with it.

----------


## papoose358

> "In a few days" isn't a guarantee and it's a figure of speech so don't count it as "in a few days" it's like when you say be back in a sec, you ain't gone for a second are you? plus how many is a few? afaik he doesn't even play wow now so just chill the **** out and if people talk for Everdox it's because they are sick of seeing the same shit, eh talks for himself but it needs people like me to repeat the same shit because people can't read, in a few days means whenever he releases it so deal with it.


I'm going to say the samething and say let him speak for himself, you aren't a close personal friend of Everdox so you do not know what he's thinking or how he feels, so stop assuming you do.

And comparing "I'll be back in a sec" is different from a few days away.

To answer your question a couple is 2 days so a few is 3 or 4 days.

EDIT: "In a fews days means whenever he releases it" No it does not mean that, it means in a few days. Stop twisting words to your favor

----------


## kingpug

You don't have to be a friend to say something they've already said do you? and people don't look back over the pages so as I said it takes people to say the same thing he's already said because they are too lazy and impatient so again who cares who speaks on his behalf and who said I knew what he's feeling why you talking absolute shit?

It's different but the same logic, you don't put EXACT time frames on everything you do, saying it will be out in a few days doesn't mean exactly 3 days does it, no.

And yes it does mean that, if he wanted to give an exact date he would, when people say in a few days it means whenever they feel like it, it's not tomorrow or in 2 days but in a few days, it's not specific so yea it means exactly what it means, stop talking shit and deal with it.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/few

----------


## papoose358

> You don't have to be a friend to say something they've already said do you? and people don't look back over the pages so as I said it takes people to say the same thing he's already said because they are too lazy and impatient so again who cares who speaks on his behalf and who said I knew what he's feeling why you talking absolute shit?
> 
> It's different but the same logic, you don't put EXACT time frames on everything you do, saying it will be out in a few days doesn't mean exactly 3 days does it, no.
> 
> And yes it does mean that, if he wanted to give an exact date he would, when people say in a few days it means whenever they feel like it, it's not tomorrow or in 2 days but in a few days, it's not specific so yea it means exactly what it means, stop talking shit and deal with it.
> 
> Few | Define Few at Dictionary.com


Yeah you're the only angry person in the thread so I suggest you calm down. You asked who cares who speaks on his behalf and I do, you are only making guesses as to what he's saying and I'm going off of exactly what he said.

You told me to "stop talking shit and deal with it." But I am dealing with it, I have been for awhile. Now I suggest you stop being so angry and deal with the fact that people are going to complain no matter what.

----------


## psytotik

Hi everyone !

Someone know if there is a software out there who works on 5.0.5 and 32bit please?

----------


## xuber

tMorph and iMorph, I personally prefer tMorph.

----------


## papoose358

> tMorph and iMorph, I personally prefer tMorph.


tmorph is not 32-bit

----------


## psytotik

> tMorph and iMorph, I personally prefer tMorph.


And iMoprh is not updated yet

----------


## RyanDD

So much butthurt in this thread.

----------


## papoose358

> So much butthurt in this thread.


Tell us more

----------


## Hassamoa

tMorph works perfectly fine in 64bit . It helps while we wait for evermorph

----------


## Sinfulpirate

wish evermorph was out i rlly want ot play undead D:

----------


## papoose358

Just got word from Everdox via Skype that he's most likely NOT going to be releasing Evermorph 5.0.5 because now the community has other programs like tMorph and iMorph

----------


## xuber

What?! Is he joking?!...

----------


## Kubasniak

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW I'm gonna cry  :Frown: ((( Please update and give link to donate so everyone can support you man!

----------


## VaMPHuNT

imorph hasnt been updated, the author doesnt seem that interested to be honest 

tmorph is 64 bit, plenty of users still dont have 64 OS and currently error #132 stops people like me from using it. tmorph is amazing and has a great future from what i can see, 32 bit morpher? not so much unless evermorph gets up and running. I reallllly wanna level my hunter! I hope you will reconsider, Everdox

----------


## stefangog

doubt tmorph is going anywhere since the original post is now deleted, mirrors aren't working anymore, and the developer is scared of "the website having too much attention all of a sudden"

----------


## Harald2011

Ehh, nothing is deleted from tmorph, stop lying,.

----------


## muppet619

> Ehh, nothing is deleted from tmorph, stop lying,.


It was for a short amount of time, Stop being such a dick.

----------


## Toxile

Please update everdox, its the only morpher i can get working!!

----------


## papoose358

> Please update everdox, its the only morpher i can get working!!


Please take a look at my latest post

----------


## Toxile

What am i suppose to be looking at

----------


## papoose358

> What am i suppose to be looking at


My post on page 80

----------


## emmy

> My post on page 80


Got a screenshot of said conversation?

----------


## Nekz92

> My post on page 80


Screen or fake

----------


## papoose358

> Got a screenshot of said conversation?


It was a skype call not a text conversation.

----------


## trxdraxon

Sad that he won't be updating, but we all have to move on eventually. Evermorph made WoW way more enjoyable. Thanks again for all your hard work everdox. For those looking for something else tMorph works perfect on 64bit WoW.

----------


## stefangog

i'd still not give up evermorph before everdox posts something himself. After all, he developed it, he made the ample first post about it,and kept bringing constant updates, i find it weird that he decides to end it, and i'm getting notified by a random member with 10 posts about all this.
Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Redskye

Yeah I'd like some evidence as well. Hopefully it's not true as us 32-bit users really have nothing to morph with at the moment - or so it seems as iMorph isn't updated.

----------


## Rahizzle

Are you going to release it already? few days my black ass!

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

Comeon  :Frown:  at least make it an opensource plz...

----------


## stefangog

Must admit, the "no update so far" part bums me out, as well  :Frown:

----------


## papoose358

_Soon_™
_Few days away_™

----------


## Ripcurlz

What is the point of him updating it now? its only 3 days till MoP when it will be out dated...
Atleast let him get it right and working so you can use it after MoP is released..

----------


## ray1892

> What is the point of him updating it now? its only 3 days till MoP when it will be out dated...
> Atleast let him get it right and working so you can use it after MoP is released..


it won't be outdated ... An addon only outdates when there is a new Patch on the servers and there wont be a new patch before MoP release.

----------


## crf230f

I gave up on this guy, moved on to Tmorph and its fantastic. I suggest everyone to do the same, the creator of tmorph has updated very quickly everytime a patch has been released.

----------


## Toxile

Please update this, i cant live without it!

----------


## Thamanx

In the End its the Decision from Everdox, if he updates it and there is no need to get angry and harsh. But i miss a bit of "Personality" from Everdox, whats so hard to say that you dont update it ? He let people wait, thats not simply unfriendly, that a dominating behaviour i dont realy accept for my part, but thats a question everyone has to ask himself / herself.

I personaly switched to tMorph. Easy said the the same function Evermorph provided but without the Bugs Evermorph never fixed. No high cpu usage, no druid form - changing bugs, no crashes near Portals. If you used evermorph, i recommend you to switch to tMorph, i realy doubt Everdox will say something and i dont think he will update it

----------


## papoose358

Currently trying to convince Everdox to make Evermorph open source so that someone else may update it.

----------


## Trinigon

I agree with the above posts. I was a long time Evermorph user and didn't want to let Everdox down by going to tMorph, but after months of it not being updated I bit the bullet last week and it's in same ways superior and no harder to setup than Evermorph.. Sorry 32 bit users 

keep up good work

----------


## Juked32

o.O did he remove the old download link? Or is my stuff bugged? ><

----------


## papoose358

> o.O did he remove the old download link? Or is my stuff bugged? ><


Ya its removed for me too, looks like he made his decision on the future of evermorph.

----------


## jh16

> Ya its removed for me too, looks like he made his decision on the future of evermorph.


Turn off your adblocker and the first post at the top of each page will show up.

----------


## papoose358

> Turn off your adblocker and the first post at the top of each page will show up.


Oh my bad, thanks

----------


## toddex

Hello, 
I was wondering if you had any older versions of evermorph archived? I am looking to use it on a 1.12 private server which I hear is really a 2.4.3 mangos. Anyway, your current version will inject but the /commands do not work.

----------


## Mpzor

Is it possible to use this program to morph some other ingame items? Like eggs? ores?

----------


## lukec2000

Is there any Morph program in development or any out there that would work for MOP.
giefffffff  :Frown:

----------


## yobbs1025

Hey everdox keep doin what you doin, can't wait for the finished product to be out.

----------


## Yagamilight

> Is it possible to use this program to morph some other ingame items? Like eggs? ores?


It would be possible, functionally, but all morphs are just a visual change on your end.
All morphs just change how things look on your screen, so even if you changes all copper ores into Ghost Iron you still would only get Copper for mining them, and some stone/gems.

----------


## emmy

> It would be possible, functionally, but all morphs are just a visual change on your end.
> All morphs just change how things look on your screen, so even if you changes all copper ores into Ghost Iron you still would only get Copper for mining them, and some stone/gems.


While this is all true, what I think he meant is that he wants to change them into something bigger so its easier to spot.

To that; yes, it's possible. I changed the looks of the Netherwing Eggs myself back in the days - from small eggs to Ragnaros. Could see every single egg from a mile away. (Still possible.)

----------


## huntercccc

@ emmy can that be done with the new onyx eggs by any chance? if so can you pm me the method? thanks

----------


## Juked32

Anyone know if hes still working on the update or did he just scrap the project?

----------


## kingpug

Can you really morph eggs? I remember doing it years ago for netherwing but you had to have a model edit for it then because I really don't think you can morph every egg into something bigger and easier to see using a morpher, may be wrong but I'd be surprised.

----------


## Juked32

Wish he would update this :\...tMorph kinda sucks QQ ):

----------


## evv0kk

an update is coming soon, i can feel it

----------


## Relev

I'm confused. Wouldn't this be the most obvious hack ever made? If people see a human looking orc running around orgrimmar? Or does it only change for the player, and you don't actually look morphed to others?

----------


## jh16

> I'm confused. Wouldn't this be the most obvious hack ever made? If people see a human looking orc running around orgrimmar? Or does it only change for the player, and you don't actually look morphed to others?


This only works client side. That is if it was ever updated...

----------


## Juked32

So has anyone here talked to Everdox about the update or is he just not planning on releasing it anymore?

----------


## papoose358

> So has anyone here talked to Everdox about the update or is he just not planning on releasing it anymore?


I told you guys what Everdox was telling me but no one wanted to listen, Ok

----------


## Gordush

I just have just this feeling that Everdox doesnt give a shit about this Evermorph anymore cuz its been like 2 months outdated now or what.

----------


## Juked32

I messaged one of Everdox's friends and this is what he said 

*Originally Posted by DarkLinux
Nop.... He is done with videos games....*

So no update ever  :Frown:

----------


## jh16

Kind of wish this thread would get locked or something cause I'm tired of seeing a program that isn't going to get updated on the first page.
Also it is a shame that the source code didn't get released of the last version so someone could end up updating it.

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

damn then i wish the other programs would adapt to his way of trying to make a like friends thing or w/e so that you can see eachother's morphs

----------


## trxdraxon

Does anyone know how to contact everdox? If he is willing to give the source code I would probly update it. Tried PMing him on the boards but he hasn't responded.

----------


## Juked32

> Does anyone know how to contact everdox? If he is willing to give the source code I would probly update it. Tried PMing him on the boards but he hasn't responded.


I don't think he checks this anymore you would probably have to try talking to one of his friends like DarkLinux and see if he can get the message to Everdox, thats very unlikely to happen though

I've messaged DarkLinux awhile back but he said Everdox was done with games, I messaged him again after for the source codes but I never got a response

And it does suck playing without this Tmorph is meh EverMorph was 100x better...a fan update would be nice tho  :Smile:

----------


## trxdraxon

I actually like Tmorph, works well for the toons i use it for. I like that it doesn't mess up forms on my druid, who is resto so I like seeing my different gear. The added loading screen time from it, kinda sucks. I guess I can look for source code from other morph programs and go from there, I know I can get things working if I had a base to start from.

----------


## Juked32

> I actually like Tmorph, works well for the toons i use it for. I like that it doesn't mess up forms on my druid, who is resto so I like seeing my different gear. The added loading screen time from it, kinda sucks. I guess I can look for source code from other morph programs and go from there, I know I can get things working if I had a base to start from.


The only thing I don't like about Tmorph is you use .race X instead of /race X... Also if you go to page 80 someone was actually in a skype call with Everdox (or he might be trolling) try to message him. Maybe he can get a hold of Everdox for you  :Smile:

----------


## uAintgodly

Please Update  :Big Grin:  Would be an epic xmass

----------


## equertez

will this work on 4.3.4 (15595)? 
if yes how to use it? (in detail please thanks)

or maybe you guys can PM me if there's any morpher that work in 4.3.4 (15595) thanks

----------


## spelgubbe

for some reason I can't morph spells with the 4.3.4 version of this, i just get wowerror 132

----------


## jh16

> for some reason I can't morph spells with the 4.3.4 version of this, i just get wowerror 132


That's because the latest build in the original post is for 4.3.3.

I do remember there was a build for 4.3.4 but I don't remember where I got it from. Perhaps search this thread and see if you can find it.

----------


## DuperPooper

Hey is there anyone someone can get this working on patch 2.4.3 ? 

I bet some people would pay 5 dollars or so for that.

----------


## istp

i need a morpher for 4.3.4 wow coz my private server willl update :/

----------


## istp

i can use it but cant morph my gear help me with this please

----------


## thebassinator

can someone just tell me how to get it to work? it injects but then i get a wow error every damned time. i need a 32-bit morpher as my pc is crap and i cant afford a better one. i have tried imorph, evermorph and just a morpher all for 32-bit.. so far, NONE have worked. and have gotten no support either.

----------


## DarkLinux

This no longer works, its really outdated. And Everdox cant update it, he died a long time ago.

----------


## Aldarb

> This no longer works, its really outdated. And Everdox cant update it, he died a long time ago.


Everdox died!? ****. RIP man.

----------


## papoose358

Probably didn't die. Probably got lazy and discontinued this project like he's previously stated

----------


## Anonimas93s

*takes out his shovel* 

Does anyone have an ID for demon hunter tattoos?

----------


## techowl

Is this up to date?

----------


## LG Leite de Oliveira

Is there a way to run Evermorph on Mac OS? I tried with Wine, but didn't work. =/

----------


## Kaya Almari

y did this guy go oom?

----------

